# News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation



## System (27. Mai 2009)

*News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,685486


----------



## daxone (27. Mai 2009)

ich verstehe nich wie so ein spiel goldstatus erreichen kann??!  den kauf eines solch verbuggten spiel sollte man unterbinden.
liebe redaktion, wie wäre es mit einer riesigen beschwerde bei bohemia oder ähnlichem?


----------



## zombiefresser (27. Mai 2009)

hab mich drauf gefreut .......aber das wars!
wie kann man so eine kacke zum testen an ein renomiertes fachmagazin geben?......wenn ich so was in der arbeit abliefere ,flieg ich hochkant raus!
da kann ich noch so unter zeitdruck stehen so was ist absolut   NO GO !

schade


----------



## r4scal (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

Das ist ja zum Heulen... wie ich vor Kurzem noch gelesen habe wurde der release termin ja sogar noch nach vorne gepushed. Das ist den Kunden gegenüber ja mal wieder eine bodenlose Unverschämtheit. 

Sorry, aber dann wirds wohl doch eher OF2 werden.


----------



## Bonkic (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				S_W_ schrieb:
			
		

> Als alter OFP-Veteran bin ich regelrecht entsetzt darüber, in welch qualitativ schlechtem Zustand die Version in den Handel gehen wird.



schon erstaunlich, dass es oftmals dann doch genauso kommt, wie -im vorfeld- gedacht und befürchtet.
wieso lernen entwickler eigentlich nicht aus ihren fehlern?
wenn man ein projekt von der grösse eines arma nicht stemmen kann, dann sollte man zukünftig mal darüber nachdenken, was anderes zu  machen.


----------



## Rage1988 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

War zu erwarten   

Wollte es mir eigentlich zum Release kaufen , aber damit warte ich wohl lieber bzw. kaufe es gar nicht .

Eingetlich sollte niemand das Spiel kaufen , damit die Entwickler endlich mal was dazulernen .

Jetzt kommt das Spiel am Freitag in den Handel und viele wissen nicht , dass es praktisch nicht spielbar ist.

In diesem Sinne :  Behaltet euren Mist und spielt es selbst.


----------



## wOJ (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Oh nein... ich dachte das wird meine erste Militärsim. Da muss ich wohl noch ein paar Monate oder auf OF2 warten...


----------



## Screamowic (27. Mai 2009)

*.*

Naja das war wohl so zu erwarten...

Arma 1 war auch erst nach ein paar Monaten wirklich spielbar. Da ging zu Beginn in der deutschen Version sogar überhaupt gar nix, angeblich wegen dem Kopierschutz, der im Hintergrund das Programm verlangsamt haben soll.

Mal gucken wann Arma2 dann mal spielbar wird und auch etwas günstiger und dann wirds auch gekauft und gezockt. Vorher lasse ich aber wohl lieber noch die Finger davon. Gibt auch so genug Dinge über die man sich aufregen kann...


----------



## ch3cooh (27. Mai 2009)

*.*

Das Spiel ist ja auch nur laut "Peter Games" fertig - die Entwickler arbeiten immernoch dran und es wird auch erst Mitte Juni "richtig" erscheinen. Die Deutsche Version ist halt wieder mal ein großer Beta-Test. Wer das Game schon nen Monat vorher zocken will kann das gerne tun, muss aber eben mit Bugs rechnen - das ist der Preis. Problematisch isses halt nur bei unbedachten Käufern.


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

hat bei BI tradition
war mit OFP und ARMA auch so  

aber mal eine Frage
in einem dynamischen Konflikt, wieso ist es ein Fehler wenn sich die Angebotenen Missionen ändern ? Ich finde das dient eher dazu dass der Spieler sich Gedanken machen muss was er als nächstes angeht. Der Feind bleibt nicht untätig. Genau wie die Verbündeten. Das dabei Fehlermeldungen und Logikfehler entstehen ist ärgerlich aber das Verhalten an sich finde ich realistisch.


----------



## stockduck (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

verdammt nochmal... mehr fällt mir in meiner wut gerade nicht ein


----------



## Nali_WarCow (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				Bonkic am 27.05.2009 13:18 schrieb:
			
		

> wieso lernen entwickler eigentlich nicht aus ihren fehlern?


Verkauft sich wohl trotzdem noch gut genug, so dass man es sich leisten kann.


----------



## unimatrix (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

Wird schon einen Grund gehabt haben, warum alle andere Publisher für ArmA2 nicht am 29.5 veröffentlicht und wieder nur einer mit solchen Versionen kommt!


----------



## stockduck (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

An die redaktion:

Ihr redet ihr sehr viel von der kampagne, was ja nur nebensächlich ist.

Wie schaut der MP und der editor aus?


----------



## Rage1988 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				stockduck am 27.05.2009 13:26 schrieb:
			
		

> An die redaktion:
> 
> Ihr redet ihr sehr viel von der kampagne, was ja nur nebensächlich ist.
> 
> Wie schaut der MP und der editor aus?




Wenn in der Kampagne nichts funktioniert , will ich gar nicht wissen , wie der MP is , der is ja netma bei Arma 1 richtig ausgereift .


----------



## stockduck (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				Rage1988 am 27.05.2009 13:27 schrieb:
			
		

> stockduck am 27.05.2009 13:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wann hast du arma das letzte mal gespielt?

Kampagne hat außerdem genau nix mit PvP zu tun


----------



## eX2tremiousU (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

Ganz ehrlich: Ich bin momentan richtig glücklich (ja, die böse Schadenfreude...), weil sich alle meine pessimistischen Befürchtung mal wieder bewahrheitet haben.  

Wird langsam Zeit, dass der Markt auf solche Entwickler und Publisher entsprechend scharf reagiert. Wer sich das Spiel jetzt dennoch zum Launch kauft, der macht irgendetwas falsch, und demonstriert kaum seine Mündigkeit als Kunde. 

Ganz speziell an Shadow_Man, falls der das hier lesen sollte: Du regst dich ja auch oft und berechtigt über Bugs auf. Was machst du jetzt? Kaufst du das Spiel trotzdem, oder demonstrierst du Kundenkompetenz?

Regards, eX!

Edit: Jedenfalls toll von PCG, dass man bewusst vor dem Release so einen "Warnartikel" verfasst. Das ist wieder die Qualität, die ich hier öfter lesen will.


----------



## Rage1988 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				stockduck am 27.05.2009 13:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Rage1988 am 27.05.2009 13:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



vor ca. nem Monat und schau dir doch ma den MP an , alles wirkt so unfertig , von der Serverliste bis zum Ladebalken .


----------



## stockduck (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				Rage1988 am 27.05.2009 13:30 schrieb:
			
		

> stockduck am 27.05.2009 13:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da der hauptkern in COOP oder PvP liegt, kann man sich nicht beschweren, was arma anbelangt. 

Bugs in Missionen (MP) liegen normalerweise in der hand des erschaffers/scripters und nicht am spiel selbst.

Das ArmA zum release selbst unspielbar war, das muss man nicht bestreiten.

Die Redis sagen aber, dass es vernünftig spielbar ist- aber anscheinend nicht im SP. Was mir eben herzlichst wurscht ist


----------



## Vidaro (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

das war doch anfang an klar ich erinnere mich glaub Dezember oder januar hat gamestar das spiel anspielen dürfen udn hat da schon gesagt das das jetzige noch eine Alpha version ist und noch sehr viel zu machen sei das sie dies in 5 monaten nicht schaffen ist doch wohl klar!


----------



## acti0n (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

Was wollt ihr bei dem Bugfest noch schönreden @ FrodoBeutlin und stockduck??

War mir schon vorher klar, ich ich werde mir das Game NICHT kaufen...

Ich mache so einen Quatsch bestimmt nicht mit...

Und der SP ist mir trotz MP sehr sehr wichtig! Habe ich früher in Operation Flashpoint sehr gerne gezoggt .. war aber eine Gepatchte Budged-Version die sogut wie Bugfrei war...

Jja jetzt kommen wieder die ARMA Fanboys an ach wie Realistisch und geil doch das alles ist - ja ich liebe auch Realismus z.B mit GTR Evolution, GTR 2 und rFactor (mit VLN 2005, CTDP 2006, DRM um nur einige geile Mods zu nennen) und bei den besagten Games wird der Realismus aber BUGFREI geliefert!!!!!!!!!

Was man da so liest scheint es ja mit den Bugs schlimmer als Gothic 3 zu sein...


----------



## Huskyboy (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

lustig, jetzt weiss man auch warum der hersteller den redaktionen verbietet den testbericht vor freitag zu veröffentlichen..

solchen herstellern wünscht man doch ne 100% raubkopier quote


----------



## stockduck (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				acti0n am 27.05.2009 13:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Was wollt ihr bei dem Bugfest noch schönreden @ FrodoBeutlin und stockduck??
> 
> War mir schon vorher klar, ich ich werde mir das Game NICHT kaufen...
> 
> ...



Ich hab genau gar nichts schöngeredet...


----------



## Fire (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

Die Schuld liegt nicht bei Bohemia Interactive !!!

Die wollten das Spiel noch gar nicht veröffentlichen. Der deutsche Publisher hat aber so einen Druck gemacht, das sie es jetzt veröffentlichen müssen !

Die anderen Publisher (505Games z.B.) für die anderen Länder lassen BIS viel mehr Zeit.

Also PCG: Fragt doch mal bei dem Publisher und bei BIS nach, auf welchem Mist dieser Release gewachsen ist und warum.

Bei Arma1 war mit Morphicon als Publisher genau das gleiche Theater.


----------



## Marschmann (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

Oja ich bin auch wütend, allerdings über diese fehlerhafte Berichterstattung. 

Ich werde mal den dt. Publisher darüber informieren.


----------



## unimatrix (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

Ich bestell bei 505, da wurde wenigstens öffentlich getestet und für stabil befunden.


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				acti0n am 27.05.2009 13:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Was wollt ihr bei dem Bugfest noch schönreden @ FrodoBeutlin und stockduck??
> 
> War mir schon vorher klar, ich ich werde mir das Game NICHT kaufen...
> 
> ...




komm mal wieder runter 
Was regst du dich auf wenn du das Spiel eh nicht kaufen wolltest ? 
Ich warte die ersten Patches ab und dann schau ich mir das Spiel nochmal an. Wie bei den beiden Vorgängern auch.


----------



## Beetlejuice666 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

werds dann in 2 jahren von der Software Pyramiede für nen 5er kaufen, und dann den 2 GB - Patch ziehen. 

Bis dahin beschäftige ich mich mit Sache die meine Zeit verdient haben. 
Selbst der Kommentar hierzu ist eigendlich schon überflüssig! Ich hoffe das Spiel floppt richtig und verpasst den Kollgegen von OF2 ein Beispiel dafür es im Herbst besser zu machen !


----------



## Huskyboy (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				unimatrix am 27.05.2009 13:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bestell bei 505, da wurde wenigstens öffentlich getestet und für stabil befunden.



seriöse magazine wie Gamestar, PCGames dürfen erst am Freitag den test veröffentlichen, das hier war die einzige möglichkeit die leser vor dem Bugdesaster zu warnen


----------



## Rage1988 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				Huskyboy am 27.05.2009 13:45 schrieb:
			
		

> unimatrix am 27.05.2009 13:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Damit dann alle Kunden ne Betaversion kaufen , zum Glück hab ich das hier gelesen , sonst hätte ich es wohl auch am Freitag gekauft.


----------



## Bl4ckburn (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Kann meinen Vorrednern nur zustimmen. Es ist eine frechheit sowas in die Läden stellen zu wollen! Habs jetzt abbestellt und werd erstmal abwarten und die Foren im Auge behalten was die Käufer dazu sagen nach Release. Hoffe ja, dass es in 1 bis 2 Monaten spielbar ist.


----------



## Lurelein (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Ich wusste es! ArmA 2 wird wieder ein Bug Flopp und OFP 2 wird rocken


----------



## Huskyboy (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				Rage1988 am 27.05.2009 13:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 27.05.2009 13:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das dürfte der grund sein, der publisher weiss das nämlich ganz genau was er da für nen müll veröffentlicht

wir wurden ja auch gewarnt das vor freitag nicht zuverkaufen.. nur aufgrund des artikels hier werden wir das wohl garnicht verkaufen, damit verärgerst du nur deine ehrlichen kunden


----------



## Muehlenbichl (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Tja, auch von mir mal ein großes Danke an die PCG für die Warnung   Reichlich dummdreist, ich hatte ja insgeheim gehofft das es diesmal anders laufen wird, aber bitte, dann halt ned. Wenigstens nen Fuffi gespart


----------



## stockduck (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Lurelein am 27.05.2009 13:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wusste es! ArmA 2 wird wieder ein Bug Flopp und OFP 2 wird rocken



Nur sind das 2 unterschiedliche Paar Schuhe...


----------



## unimatrix (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

@Huskyboy : Klar, dann sollte aber auch der Fakt erwähnt werden, dass Petergames den Zeitpunkt der Veröffentlichung wieder vorverlegt hat - wie bei ArmA. Und Bei ArmA war auch die 505 die eigentliche Goldversion. Der Testevent in Twitter war jedenfalls überzeugend für mich, zwei Wochen länger zu warten und die 505-Version von Arma2 zu kaufen.

Also was scheren mich Berichte über die deutsche Version. Selbst Previews der 505-Version lesen sich auch schon anders.


----------



## mindlessjack (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

schade .... habs gerade wieder abbestellt .
Und dabei hatte ich mich so drauf gefreut, aber 
ein bugfest für 50 euro tu ich mir nicht mehr an!
Da warte ich lieber auf die gepatchte budget version für 20 euro.
Danke PC Games für die warnung!


----------



## Huskyboy (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				unimatrix am 27.05.2009 13:55 schrieb:
			
		

> @Huskyboy : Klar, dann sollte aber auch der Fakt erwähnt werden, dass Petergames den Zeitpunkt der Veröffentlichung wieder vorverlegt hat - wie bei ArmA. Und Bei ArmA war auch die 505 die eigentliche Goldversion. Der Testevent in Twitter war jedenfalls überzeugend für mich, zwei Wochen länger zu warten und die 505-Version von Arma2 zu kaufen.
> 
> Also was scheren mich Berichte über die deutsche Version. Selbst Previews der 505-Version lesen sich auch schon anders.



was schert mich die 505 version die es in deutschland noch nicht gibt? das spiel erscheint freitag, wohl in der version die PCG testet, was interessiert mich das andere?

die version hier ist scheinbar kaum spielbar und genau anhand dieser sollte die wertung erfolgen,und mir ist auch scheiss egal was der Publisher macht..

und das Twitter ja sehr vertrauenswürdig ist hat man gesehen... ich sag mal nur "tot gemeldet"


----------



## Lurelein (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				stockduck am 27.05.2009 13:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Lurelein am 27.05.2009 13:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Warum? Beides sind Militär Simulationen.


----------



## kavoven (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Eine Frage @ PCG

Wieso benutzt ihr eine 8800 als Test Graka? Die ist doch schon wirklich alt!


----------



## lucdec (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



> Oder Sie suchen einen NPC, der aber aus unerfindlichen Gründen nicht da ist, wo er sein sollte. Meist flippt dabei die Wegfindungsroutine aus und der Gute irrt irgendwo durch die Wälder.


----------



## unimatrix (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

@Huskyboy: Ehm willst Du nicht, oder kannst Du nicht? Ich hab damit zum Ausdruck bringen wollen, dass die 505er-ArmA2-Version wohl sauberer arbeiten wird als die vom deutschen Publisher. Und kaum spielbar bezieht sich atm auf die Kampagne.

Und wenn Dir scheissegal ist, was der Publisher macht, dann hast Du die Aufgabe eines Publisher und die damit verbundenen Risiken für Kunden und Studio nicht begriffen. Das man den nämlich mal belöffeln sollte und nicht den Entwickler - vor allem mit Kenntnis der Sachlage - kannst Du dann natürlich nicht nachvollziehen.

Die Twitterveranstaltung von 505 war eine öffentliche Testveranstaltung für ArmA2 für die britische Presse und Leute aus der Community. Was das mit deinem lustigen Zitat zu tun hat, versteh ich nicht. Aber gut, schon das Argument war von Dir war unglücklich weil fehlbezogen.


----------



## stockduck (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

An alle die jetzt negativ eingestellt sind:

1) ArmA war ein disaster bei release, weil es auf grund von softwareproblemen wirklich unspielbar war- selbst auf highendgeräten

2) Das hauptaugenmerk liegt bei arma im MP, nicht im SP.  Der SP war in OPF wirklich gut, aber auch nur in einer späteren version (manche erinnern sich sicherlich an 1.96) Der SP in ArmA war leider langweilig, da bei weitem nicht mehr so auf die personen eingegangen wurde.

3) PCGames schreibt hier NUR vom SP. Die Probleme der falschen Postionen von Einheiten etc. kann auch an fehlerhaften scripts im spiel liegen, nicht an der KI selbst.

4) PCGames schreibt nicht, welche Version gespielt wurde. Ist das nun wirklich die version die in den Handel kommt? Außerdem wurde beim Testsystem die Auflösung verschwiegen. Eine 8800er gehört halt schon lange nicht mehr zum heißen eisen.

5) Gleich zu Beginn wird ein Patch folgen:

http://www.arma2base.de/include.php?path=comment&comcat=cont&subid=95

Mal schauen was das bewirkt

6) Alle die hier wieder schreien, dass OFP2 besser wird als ArmA², denen sei gesagt, dass die beiden spiele derweil noch immer nicht vergleichbar sind. Das ist wie wenn ich Crysis mit L4D vergleiche. Die beiden haben nichts gemeinsam.

OFP2 dürfte sich eher in der arcarde-sparte aufhalten, wogegen arma eine simulation ist. Außerdem hat OFP2 bis auf den namen genau NICHTS gemeinsam mit dem Ur-OFP.


----------



## Huskyboy (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				kavoven am 27.05.2009 14:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Frage @ PCG
> 
> Wieso benutzt ihr eine 8800 als Test Graka? Die ist doch schon wirklich alt!



weils eine karte ist die ziemlich verbreitet ist?


----------



## ING (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				kavoven am 27.05.2009 14:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Frage @ PCG
> 
> Wieso benutzt ihr eine 8800 als Test Graka? Die ist doch schon wirklich alt!


was hat das mit diesem bericht zu tun?

jedenfalls danke an die pcg für die warnung


----------



## kavoven (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 27.05.2009 14:05 schrieb:
			
		

> kavoven am 27.05.2009 14:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich teste aber auch nicht Crysis mit einer 8800 und beschwere mich dann darüber, dass ich nicht alles auf High setzen kann!


----------



## Silence002 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

der sp und die ki sind doch vollkommen egal 

viel wichtiger ist was sagen die bewegungsanimationen der soldaten?
 hat sich da was verbessert, was laufen und waffenwechsel etc. betrifft.
nichts war nerviger als das ewige warten bis diese f... animationen zuende waren.

und was sagt das gameplay in tanks wurde da was verbessert wie bessere rückmeldung über treffer und geht der motor von alleine aus wenn man vom fahrer zum gunner oder commander wechselt ? 

und wie is der netcode ? machen die soldaten im multiplayer immer noch auf entfernung sprünge so das sie schlecht zu treffen sind ?

das sind wichtige fragen und nicht ob die ki im baum hängen bleibt :p

prost...


----------



## Huskyboy (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				stockduck am 27.05.2009 14:05 schrieb:
			
		

> 5) Gleich zu Beginn wird ein Patch folgen:
> 
> http://www.arma2base.de/include.php?path=comment&comcat=cont&subid=95
> 
> ...



und das nervt schon wieder, das spiel hat in der auslieferungsversion fehlerfrei zu laufen, alles andere sollte man einfach im regal liegen lassen, sonst lernen die Publisher das nie

wenn das spiel jetzt zum release floppt lernt der Publisher das vielleicht, oder geht pleite was in dem fall dann auch kein verlust wär

was die internationalen versionen so machen kann uns gelinde gesagt scheiss egal sein, hier erscheint eine version die nach den Infos die PCG hier gibt unspielbar ist


----------



## stockduck (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 27.05.2009 14:11 schrieb:
			
		

> stockduck am 27.05.2009 14:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Natürlich nervt es... das bezweifle icch ja gar nicht.

Aber das ist nicht nur bei denen so!


----------



## Huskyboy (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				stockduck am 27.05.2009 14:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 27.05.2009 14:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



und deswegen soll man das spiel nicht werten wie es ist?.. wenn man nach den Infos da geht isses kaum spielbar und das rechtfertigt eben keine gute wertung egal ob es der Hersteller "gut gemeint" hat oder nicht

ich bin ja eh der ansicht das man immer die "verkaufsversion" testen sollte OHNE patches


----------



## chaos777 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

ich wollte das spiel zum release unbedingt kaufen,echt der Hammer
 
ich finds sehr sehr schade.Tja dann wird das Spiel beim Patch 100 bestimmt laufen,bis dahin kommt Arma 3 raus^^


----------



## nikiburstr8x (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				kavoven am 27.05.2009 14:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 27.05.2009 14:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hat auch niemand.


----------



## banjo (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Installing... 

Mal sehen wie verbuggt das Spiel wirklich ist. Aber mal ernsthaft, es war doch klar, dass es wieder reichlich Bugs zum Start gibt. Es wird wie bei ArmA laufen, am Anfang totaler Schrott und nach ein paar Patches ein Traum 

Hoffe nur die Patchen diesmal schneller...zumindest die Performance sollte um Welten besser sein als beim ArmAstart.


----------



## Cowboy28 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Warum haut Morphicon das Spiel auch jetzt schon raus?!

Geldgeilheit, mehr nicht!

Das die 505er Version bugfrei sein wird ist utopisch, aber die ist auf neuerem Versionsstand bei Release.

Die Frage ist halt was der erste Patch bringt, vorher kann man mindestens 50% der Schuld dem deutschen Publisher in die Schuhe schieben!

Ich warte mal ab was der Patch bringt, dann entscheide ich was ich mache. ArmA 2 ist die einzige Militär-Sim, und wird es auch bleiben, oder glaubt jemand ernsthaft, das OFP2 auch auf knallharten Realismus setzt, und dann noch auf der Konsole kommt?


----------



## BuccxX (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Von einem der Dev kommt dieses Statement:
Ohara:
"We are trying to watch what happen, but from errors that they are reporting it looks that they had instaled preview version and after that they install GM. In case that they tryed to replay some missions or campaign with old autosave data or save game, lot of structures will be inconsistent and could produce crashes or script fails like that. Will se what happens"

Kann es sein, dass PCG was falsch installiert hat? Würde sicher nicht nur mich interessieren und für ausgeschlossen halte ich es nicht.


----------



## oceano (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



> Ich teste aber auch nicht Crysis mit einer 8800 und beschwere mich dann darüber, dass ich nicht alles auf High setzen kann!



Schlechtes Beispiel.   
Als Crysis rauskam waren die 8800er mit die besten erhältlichen Grakas auf dem Markt


----------



## stockduck (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				BuccxX am 27.05.2009 14:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Von einem der Dev kommt dieses Statement:
> Ohara:
> "We are trying to watch what happen, but from errors that they are reporting it looks that they had instaled preview version and after that they install GM. In case that they tryed to replay some missions or campaign with old autosave data or save game, lot of structures will be inconsistent and could produce crashes or script fails like that. Will se what happens"
> 
> Kann es sein, dass PCG was falsch installiert hat? Würde sicher nicht nur mich interessieren und für ausgeschlossen halte ich es nicht.



Quelle?


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				stockduck am 27.05.2009 14:29 schrieb:
			
		

> BuccxX am 27.05.2009 14:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://forums.bistudio.com/showthread.php?t=70317&page=412


----------



## Huskyboy (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				BuccxX am 27.05.2009 14:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Von einem der Dev kommt dieses Statement:
> Ohara:
> "We are trying to watch what happen, but from errors that they are reporting it looks that they had instaled preview version and after that they install GM. In case that they tryed to replay some missions or campaign with old autosave data or save game, lot of structures will be inconsistent and could produce crashes or script fails like that. Will se what happens"
> 
> Kann es sein, dass PCG was falsch installiert hat? Würde sicher nicht nur mich interessieren und für ausgeschlossen halte ich es nicht.



leute die das spiel bereits käuflich erworben bzw es illegal vervielfältigt haben berichten von ungefähr den gleichen problemen

ist also nur schönrederei des Herstellers


----------



## RobertHorn (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				BuccxX am 27.05.2009 14:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Von einem der Dev kommt dieses Statement:
> Ohara:
> "We are trying to watch what happen, but from errors that they are reporting it looks that they had instaled preview version and after that they install GM. In case that they tryed to replay some missions or campaign with old autosave data or save game, lot of structures will be inconsistent and could produce crashes or script fails like that. Will se what happens"
> 
> Kann es sein, dass PCG was falsch installiert hat? Würde sicher nicht nur mich interessieren und für ausgeschlossen halte ich es nicht.



Ich hatte definitiv keine Preview- oder ähnliche Fassung auf meinem Rechner. Der war vor der Installation komplett Arma-frei. Daran kann es in meinem Fall also definitiv nicht liegen.


----------



## dflv-Impact (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

du solltest lieber mal hoffen das die noch ein halbes jahr warten, die fehler ausbügeln und dann erst das spiel auf den markt bringrn. ich versteh das nicht was soll der ganze unnötige frust wenn plötzlich das spiel abstürzt etc. 

diese art der firmenpoitik wird von mir keine unterstützung finden.


----------



## kavoven (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				dflv-Impact am 27.05.2009 14:32 schrieb:
			
		

> du solltest lieber mal hoffen das die noch ein halbes jahr warten, die fehler ausbügeln und dann erst das spiel auf den markt bringrn. ich versteh das nicht was soll der ganze unnötige frust wenn plötzlich das spiel abstürzt etc.
> 
> diese art der firmenpoitik wird von mir keine unterstützung finden.




Leider liegt die Politik beim deutschen Publisher Morphicon, der anscheint auf einen verfrühten Release besteht. Der Release im Ausland dauert noch einen Monat.


----------



## Huskyboy (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				RHorn am 27.05.2009 14:31 schrieb:
			
		

> BuccxX am 27.05.2009 14:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



danke für die bestätigung

was macht man eigentlich zum frustabbau nach sowas?


----------



## WarStorm (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Interessant


----------



## BuccxX (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

So wie es aussieht haben die Redakteure die Goldversion über die alte Testversion installiert und so Pfade durcheinander gebracht.

Sollte dies wirklich so sein, dann wäre das wirklich sehr peinlich für die PCGames.


----------



## kavoven (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				BuccxX am 27.05.2009 14:36 schrieb:
			
		

> So wie es aussieht haben die Redakteure die Goldversion über die alte Testversion installiert und so Pfade durcheinander gebracht.
> 
> Sollte dies wirklich so sein, dann wäre das wirklich sehr peinlich für die PCGames.



PCG hat bereits geschrieben, dass dem nicht so war. Bin dennoch gespannt, woran das liegt, denn in den ganzen Previews wurde von allen hier erwähnten Sachen nicht wirklich gesprochen.


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				BuccxX am 27.05.2009 14:36 schrieb:
			
		

> So wie es aussieht haben die Redakteure die Goldversion über die alte Testversion installiert und so Pfade durcheinander gebracht.
> 
> Sollte dies wirklich so sein, dann wäre das wirklich sehr peinlich für die PCGames.



und das glaubst du ?


----------



## RobertHorn (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				BuccxX am 27.05.2009 14:36 schrieb:
			
		

> So wie es aussieht haben die Redakteure die Goldversion über die alte Testversion installiert und so Pfade durcheinander gebracht.
> 
> Sollte dies wirklich so sein, dann wäre das wirklich sehr peinlich für die PCGames.



Nö.Haben wir nicht.


----------



## Cowboy28 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Es gibt auch Meldungen die diese ganzen Fehler nicht bestätigen können, wem soll man jetzt glauben?

Das Beste ist einfach mal abzuwarten, der Patch soll ja bald kommen, und zum Release der 505er Version so weit ich weiss noch einer, dann kann die Sache wieder ganz anders aussehen.


----------



## Feuerfalke (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				kavoven am 27.05.2009 14:40 schrieb:
			
		

> BuccxX am 27.05.2009 14:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das stimmt so nicht!

In allen Previews die ich bisher gelesen habe wurde DEUTLICH darauf hingewiesen, dass die KI massive Probleme hat und die so starke Auswirkungen haben, dass manche Missionen unspielbar sind, Personen und Kontaktpersonen nicht auftauchen, etc.

Dabei ging es aber immer um die Preview-Version und die Magazine haben den Beteuerungen glauben geschenkt, dass sich das noch bessern wird.

Tatsächlich sprechen sogar einige englischsprachige Reviews davon, dass man bei ArmA2 nicht erwartet, dass KI, gameplay und Interface-bugs behoben werden und man hofft, dass OFPR diese Punkte besser umsetzt.


----------



## BuccxX (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				kavoven am 27.05.2009 14:40 schrieb:
			
		

> BuccxX am 27.05.2009 14:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, zu spät gesehen. Aber Huskyboy spricht auch von anderen Quellen, die diesen Test bestätigen. Das würde ich gerne selber nachlesen wollen.

Bis dahin abwarten. Ob Fehler nur in diesem Test auftreten oder auch bei anderen. Ganz Bugfrei hat keiner ArmA II erwartet, aber der Test ist vernichtend.


----------



## Beetlejuice666 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

ich habe eine 8800er 512mb und n c2d @3,2 MHZ! Super das ihr mal nur ein Durchschnittssytem nehmt!  Was interessiert mich ob das game auf nen i7 mit 2x Geforce 285 SLI läuft ? So systeme haben nur 5 % der Leute und die die es haben wissen sowieso dass es fluppt...


----------



## Huskyboy (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				BuccxX am 27.05.2009 14:46 schrieb:
			
		

> kavoven am 27.05.2009 14:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



da die foren keineswegs legal sind, da sich nämlich gleich links zu der bugschleuder da befinden lass ich das lieber..



			
				Beetlejuice666 am 27.05.2009 14:51 schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe eine 8800er 512mb und n c2d @3,2 MHZ! Super das ihr mal nur ein Durchschnittssytem nehmt!  Was interessiert mich ob das game auf nen i7 mit 2x Geforce 285 SLI läuft ? So systeme haben nur 5 % der Leute und die die es haben wissen sowieso dass es fluppt...




zumal so dinge wie KI aussetzer wohl kaum an der GPU liegen


----------



## kavoven (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Feuerfalke am 27.05.2009 14:45 schrieb:
			
		

> kavoven am 27.05.2009 14:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich würde behaupten, dass ich so ziemlich alle Previews gelesen habe und NIRGENDS wurden !massive! Probleme genannt, aber da scheinen unsere Erfahrungen auseinander zu gehen.


----------



## Cowboy28 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Es gibt schon ein paar Leute die es seit heute haben, werde mir mal ansehen was die so schreiben.

Aber wie gesagt, es kommt ein Patch zum Release, und die 505er Version hat schon einen neueren Versionstand. Releasepatches sind leider mittlerweile fast schon Standard, aber wenn sie was bringen muss man das ja auch anerkennen, sofern man sich für das betreffende Spiel interessiert. Da jetzt schon die Hühner rumzuscheuchen bringt nix, es ist ja noch nichtmal Freitag...


----------



## stockduck (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



> Yet you're hysterically panicking on a gaming forum because 1 PC magazine publishes a clearly bashing post about our game without even contacting us first to check on the issues at hand?
> 
> To my knowledge nobody at BIS have been contacted by PCgames.de about these issues. Of all the devs in the world I would imagine we're just about the easiest to get hold of via PM/Email/Skype/MSN/ICQ.
> 
> Whether the issues are genuinely caused by the code they have been sent, or caused by some human error on their part, they should have contacted us first to try to investigate the cause, to publish such an excessively negative and inflammatory article without trying to resolve the issues directly first is IMO extremely unprofessional.



Antwort von "Placebo" BIStudios auf die News von PCG...

Na, ich bin mal gespannt


----------



## anjuna80 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				kavoven am 27.05.2009 14:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Feuerfalke am 27.05.2009 14:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PC-Games erwähnt mit keinem Wort Grafik- oder Ki- oder Skriptprobleme in ihrer letzten Vorschau (22.04.). Kann eigentlich nicht sein dass vor einem Monat alles stabil lief und jetzt solche Probleme existieren. 
Oder man hat einfach nicht darüber berichtet und auf Versprechungen der Entwickler vertraut...


----------



## Krampfkeks (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

soll das heißen pcgames hat die bgus nichtmal den entwickllern gesagt? lol.....Oo xD


----------



## s3nSeLeZz (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Wartet doch erstmal die offiziellen Tests ab.. hier wird wieder Gift gespuckt en masse.. von wegen scheiss Publisher, scheiss ArmA II ~ ihr hängt alles an *einen* Test. PC-Games in allen Ehren. 

Ich für meinen Teil werde zumindest andere Tests abwarten.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				stockduck am 27.05.2009 14:05 schrieb:
			
		

> An alle die jetzt negativ eingestellt sind:
> 2) Das hauptaugenmerk liegt bei arma im MP, nicht im SP.  Der SP war in OPF wirklich gut, aber auch nur in einer späteren version (manche erinnern sich sicherlich an 1.96) Der SP in ArmA war leider langweilig, da bei weitem nicht mehr so auf die personen eingegangen wurde.


Laut der Preview von Gamestar soll der SP bei ArmA2 mehr bieten. Mehr Dichte, Figuren mit einer Identität, Tiefgang. Für mich ist gerade der SP ein relevanter Kaufgrund. Er dient quasi als lange Vorbereitung für den MP. 





> 3) PCGames schreibt hier NUR vom SP. Die Probleme der falschen Postionen von Einheiten etc. kann auch an fehlerhaften scripts im spiel liegen, nicht an der KI selbst.


 Bezogen darauf, dass der SP auch in der aktuellsten Version von ArmA gelegentlich Probleme macht, ist mir das eigentlich egal, ob nun nur ein Script Amok läuft, oder die ganze KI madig ist. Fehler bleibt Fehler. Nicht entschuld, oder relativierbar.
*Ich erwarte zum Start ein funktionierendes Produkt. Sprich einen funktionierenden SP und MP.* Ich kaufe doch auch keine Digitalkamera die nur Bilder schießen kann, obwohl sie auch Videos laut Herstellerangabe aufnehmen müsste. OBWOHL ich nur Bilder schieße, und auf Videos verzichten kann.

Einige Kommentare versuchen imho die Probleme zu relativieren, quasi aus Schei*e Nutella zu machen.


> 4) PCGames schreibt nicht, welche Version gespielt wurde. Ist das nun wirklich die version die in den Handel kommt? Außerdem wurde beim Testsystem die Auflösung verschwiegen. Eine 8800er gehört halt schon lange nicht mehr zum heißen eisen.


 Wie Husky schon schrieb, ist das eine verbreitete Karte. Laut den Systemanforderungen wird  eine 512 MB-Karte mit Shader-3 für ordentliche Leistung empfohlen. Ob das nun die finale Version ist oder nicht, scheint mir sogar zweitrankig. Wenn schon zum Launch ein Patch kommt, dürfte wohl klar sein, was man im schlimmsten Fall erwarten muss.


> 5) Gleich zu Beginn wird ein Patch folgen:


 Für mich inakzeptabel. Da hätten die das Spiel auch 2 Wochen später veröffentlichen können. 

Arma2, Bohemia und der hiesige Publisher haben in Deutschland keinen Welpenschutz mehr verdient. Solche „Werke“ muss man einfach ächten und maximal später aus dem Budget-Regal fischen. Wie man da noch relativieren kann, ist mir schleierhaft. Habt ihr denn aus ArmA1 und vergleichbaren Spielen (The Fall, Gothic 3 + AddOn, Gilde 2) nichts gelernt?

Ich bin ja selbst ein großer OFP-Fan, aber so weit geht meine Liebe dann doch nicht, dass ich mich tatsächlich wieder vom Entwickler und Publisher verarschen lasse.

Warum muss man noch immer Kommentare der Marke lesen „solange der MP funktionieren könnte, ist mir der Rest egal“. Irgendwie stoße ich da an eine gedankliche Barriere in meinem Kopf die es mir verbietet, eure Intention zu verstehen. 

Regards, eX!


----------



## Huskyboy (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Krampfkeks am 27.05.2009 15:00 schrieb:
			
		

> soll das heißen pcgames hat die bugs nichtmal den entwickllern gesagt? lol.....Oo xD



warum zum teufel sollte man auch noch? die spiele sind bereits ausgeliefert, wenn der Hersteller jetzt! noch zu blöd war und die bugs nicht sieht ist das eigenes unvermögen

ich hab gerade mit chef telefoniert, das spiel verkaufen wir aufgrund des PCGames artikels nicht, da ich urlaub hab testet das ja wieder keiner an


----------



## DocMartens (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

ich freu mich trotzdem drauf 
zwar nervig das es wieder gepatcht werden muss aber naja ... ich kann mir wenigstens schonmal die welt angucken :p


----------



## Cowboy28 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				stockduck am 27.05.2009 14:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Antwort von "Placebo" BIStudios auf die News von PCG...
> 
> Na, ich bin mal gespannt



Möglicherweise wird da nicht so heiss gegessen wie´s gekocht wird...

Ich werde mir jedenfalls ALLE Infos von Spielern und offiziellen Testern anschauen, bevor ich zur Hexenjagd blase, bzw. vielleicht ist ja wirklich was schiefgelaufen.


----------



## chaos777 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

hier kann man sich die ersten Eindrücke anschauen,die das Spiel schon gekauft haben
http://hx3.de/arma-2-ecke-temp-156/


----------



## Huskyboy (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

PCGames hat defintiv alles richtig gemacht   

wenn der Hersteller so panne ist und ein fehlerhaftes produkt veröffentlicht und genauso fehlerhafte testmuster veröffentlicht, muss ein Magazin wie PCGames den kunden davon in kenntniss setzen und das hat man hier getan

und da bin ich sehr begeistert von


----------



## Feuerfalke (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				kavoven am 27.05.2009 14:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Feuerfalke am 27.05.2009 14:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das scheint mir auch so.

Aber wenn Du alle Previews gelesen hast, dann ist natürlich schon eine Hammer-Leistung, da muss ich ja mal den Hut ziehen.


@Huskyboy:
Das sehe ich genauso. Wenn es eine Version für ein Review ist, sollte man als Tester nicht davon ausgehen, dass tausende Kunden in den ersten Wochen alle persönliche eMails mit den Entwicklern austauschen, um ihre Benutzerfehler zu lokalisieren.


----------



## MrG-C (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Krampfkeks am 27.05.2009 15:00 schrieb:
			
		

> soll das heißen pcgames hat die bgus nichtmal den entwickllern gesagt? lol.....Oo xD


Ja...
Lese: http://forums.bistudio.com/showpost.php?p=1290328&postcount=4155


Zur release Problematik (insider):
Morphicon hatte bereits vor langen Monaten Stellflächen in allen größen Läden für dieses Datum gemietet und muss drakonische Strafen zahlen, sollte er es nicht an dem Datum dort ausliefern. 
Der Grund ist in meinen Augen sowas von Lachhaft: ANGST VOR OFP DR (OFP2) RELEASE UM DIE SELBE ZEIT!
Nur deshalb wird das Spiel rund einen Monat unfertig und verbuggt in DE released!

Der Unfähige Publisher gehört Abgestraft, ich habe mir deshalb sowieso die 505er in UK bestellt (kostet umgerechnet 50% von der DE version + 5 Euro Versand)


----------



## Maverick3110 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Der PC stolpert mal wieder über seine eigenen großen Füße. Bis das Spiel wieder richtig läuft wird es Herbst. Dann kaufe ich es mir halt nicht für den PC und warte auf die Konsolenversion da ist zwar die Auflösung nicht ganz so hoch aber die Chancen das es Fehlerfrei läuft sind viel besser als beim PC.
Mannoman ich glaube ich steige beim PC komplett auf einen Eee von Asus um und lass es bleiben mit dem PC Zocken, Internet, Office, Bilder, MP3 kann der Eee auch.
 Denn so wie GTA IV und ARMA2 macht spielen echt keinen Spass, zumindest auf dem PC.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				anjuna80 am 27.05.2009 15:00 schrieb:
			
		

> PC-Games erwähnt mit keinem Wort Grafik- oder Ki- oder Skriptprobleme in ihrer letzten Vorschau (22.04.). Kann eigentlich nicht sein dass vor einem Monat alles stabil lief und jetzt solche Probleme existieren.


Ist leider normal, dass im Vorfeld i.d.R. überwiegend über positive Sachen berichtet wird. Erst beim Test wird dann kritisiert. Schürt natürlich falsche Erwartungen.


----------



## Huskyboy (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

in den previews wurde definitiv von problemen geschrieben und nicht nur bei PCG, die programmierer haben natürlich geschworen das das ausgemerzt wird, war wohl nix.. mal wieder, ist aber klar das man bei Alphas und betas nicht von hoher bugdichte berichten KANN, das war ja noch nicht im test..

ich wette darauf das Hersteller und Publisher stink sauer sind das PCGames das presseembargo so umgangen hat und die kunden gewarnt hat, die wussten ganz genau das sie bananensoftware verkaufen


----------



## kavoven (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Feuerfalke am 27.05.2009 15:08 schrieb:
			
		

> kavoven am 27.05.2009 14:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nachdem ich jetzt in keinster Weise provozierend geantwortet habe, wundert mich dein Post schon. Aber schau mal:

http://forums.bistudio.com/showthread.php?t=70317

Dort wurden im Verlauf der letzten beiden Jahre ALLE (!) previews die es in irgendeinem Land gab geposted, inklusive Übersetzungen aus dem russischen/tschechischen etc. Zweifelst du immer noch am Fundament meiner Aussage?


----------



## SebastianThoeing (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				MrG-C am 27.05.2009 15:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Krampfkeks am 27.05.2009 15:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Warum auch? Das Spiel ist fertig. Es ist ausgeliefert und liegt den Händlern vor. Was soll Bohemia schon machen, wenn wir ihnen jetzt sagen, dass ihr Spiel fehlerhaft ist?


----------



## Huskyboy (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				SebTh am 27.05.2009 15:12 schrieb:
			
		

> MrG-C am 27.05.2009 15:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



die kunden die freitag kaufen auslachen

und wieso sollte PCGames auch erst den hersteller fragen, die haben gesagt "keine testberichte vor freitag" PCgames.de hat das absolut korrekte getan und die Kunden die so verarscht werden sollten mit einem trick vorgewarnt

wär der test erst freitag gekommen so gegen 18 Uhr oder so wär das rumgeweine das PCGames nicht gewarnt hätte wieder groß gewesen. 

Und bitte, solche Bugs muss der hersteller selbst sehen

auch nett das alle PCGames betreffenden topics da dicht gemacht werden, man will wohl nicht das man viel darüber liest


----------



## Rage1988 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				stockduck am 27.05.2009 14:59 schrieb:
			
		

> > Yet you're hysterically panicking on a gaming forum because 1 PC magazine publishes a clearly bashing post about our game without even contacting us first to check on the issues at hand?
> >
> > To my knowledge nobody at BIS have been contacted by PCgames.de about these issues. Of all the devs in the world I would imagine we're just about the easiest to get hold of via PM/Email/Skype/MSN/ICQ.
> >
> ...




Klar , dass die sowas schreiben , die wollen ja auch was verkaufen .

Ich warte ab , so hab ich keinen Nachteil , außer , dass ich länger warten muss .Dann höre ich , was mit dem Spiel los ist.
Wenn die Sachen stimmen , die erwähnt wurden , dann lass ich es liegen und spar mir das Geld .
Allein die Tatsache , dass zum Release bereits ein Patch erscheinen soll , zeigt wohl , dass es ziemlich verbugt ist.


----------



## MidwayCV41 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

War das nicht irgendwie klar? Wir reden hier von einem Spiel das B.I.S. programmiert hat. Man muss sich nur den derzeitigen Zustand von ArmA anschauen und 1+1 zusammen zählen.  

Die wollen wirklich die ganze Sache wiederholen, Vollpreis gegen Betasoftware, mutig.  

Somit werde ich mir ArmA 2 erstmal nicht kaufen.


----------



## Rabowke (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 27.05.2009 15:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Und bitte, solche Bugs muss der hersteller selbst sehen


Boah Husky *augenreib*
Was ist mir dir los? Du unterstützt die PC Games?! Bist du krank? Wurde dein Account gehackt?  

Kleiner Spass ... ich geb dir Recht, der Kommentar im Forum ist irgendwie der blanke Hohn.
Als ob Magazine dafür verantwortlich sind irgendwelchen Herstellern offensichtliche und gravierende Bugs mitzuteilen. Ich könnte diese Kritik verstehen, wenn es sich um eine Alpha oder Beta Version handeln würde, die in ein paar Monaten in den Handel kommt.

Das könnte man erwarten, dass gefundene Fehler dokumentiert und weitergerecht werden.

Aber bei einer Retailversion? Die in zwei Tagen in den Handel kommt?


----------



## Huskyboy (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

vorallem schreiben die ja "nur eine quelle"

kein wunder wenn man ein verbot von testberichten verhängt..

die Retail IST bereits im Handel, wird offiziell aber erst freitag verkauft, gut da hält sich sowieso fast keiner dran, aber es ist zu spät für "bugreports"

und warum sollte ich PCG nicht loben wenn sie was richtig machen?


----------



## kavoven (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

PCG hat schon richtig gehandelt meiner Ansicht nach. Gerade nach den Desastern der letzten Jahre (Gothic, X3, Gilde 2 etc...) ist es die Pflicht der Magazine, derartige Probleme zur Diskussion zu stellen. Nicht desto trotz finde ich die Überschrift ein wenig "Bild-like"...


----------



## Feuerfalke (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				kavoven am 27.05.2009 15:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Feuerfalke am 27.05.2009 15:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Habe ich gesagt, dass ich daran zweifle? 

Aber wenn Du so reagierst, muss ich mir doch Gedanken machen. Der getroffene Hund bellt, oder wie war der Spruch?


Das ändert nichts daran, dass selbst hier bei der PCGames im Vorfeld Kritik geäußert wurde. Zurückhaltend, weil es um Previews ging, aber es wurde schon genannt. Also wenn ich meine Antwort kritisch gemeint habe, dann eher so, dass es manchmal weniger auf die Masse der Reviews ankommt als auf die Erfahrung, was man daraus lesen kann, was nicht geschrieben wurde.

Wenn IGN, beispielsweise für einen Preview wenige Wochen vor Release keine eigene Version hatte sondern Screenshots und Interviews, dann kann man da schon viel mehr Kritik raus lesen als im Text tatsächlich steht.

Oder PC Gamer, der sich ein Loblied auf Grafik und Animation leistet und mit der Frage schließt, ob OFPR hoffentlich in Sachen AI, Gameplay und UO mehr bieten kann.


----------



## Dyson (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

im Vorschaubericht hier bei der pcgames haben sie doch schon auf die Fülle von Problemen berichtet, die es noch auszubessern galt, das dies bei der Menge bis zum Release nichts wird war mir von vorherein klar.

Genau wie ArmA1 wird auch Teil 2 enden, großes Potential aber verhunzt durch zu viele Bugs.
Vielleicht sind die Programmierer einfach überfordert.

Aber gut, den Test warte ich ab, aber ich würde Geld drauf setzen das es vor Bugs nur so wimmelt.


----------



## s3nSeLeZz (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Bericht wurde geupdatet. Denke das sagt dann wohl alles.

Richtet nicht zu vorschnell liebe PCG-Fanboi's


----------



## kavoven (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				MidwayCV41 am 27.05.2009 15:18 schrieb:
			
		

> War das nicht irgendwie klar? Wir reden hier von einem Spiel das B.I.S. programmiert hat. Man muss sich nur den derzeitigen Zustand von ArmA anschauen und 1+1 zusammen zählen.
> 
> Die wollen wirklich die ganze Sache wiederholen, Vollpreis gegen Betasoftware, mutig.
> 
> Somit werde ich mir ArmA 2 erstmal nicht kaufen.



Der derzeitige Zustand von ArmA ist ziemlich gut, also vorsichtig was für Behauptungen du aufstellst.


----------



## HanFred (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				s3nSeLeZz am 27.05.2009 15:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Bericht wurde geupdatet. Denke das sagt dann wohl alles.
> 
> Richtet nicht zu vorschnell liebe PCG-Fanboi's


gebitche vom publisher sagt das, mehr nicht.


----------



## Huskyboy (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

war klar das es ein "update" gibt

ich wette fast drauf das das mit einigen drohungen seitens des publishers zusammenhing..fakt ist, die verkaufsversion ist schlicht schrott

das update ist so geschrieben das man rauslesen kann das das Spiel so in der form nicht benutzbar ist

Ich wär dafür das PCGames morgen um 0:00 den test veröffentlicht und zwar OHNE Patch, damit kunden wissen was für einen schrott sie da kaufen sollen


----------



## Rage1988 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				kavoven am 27.05.2009 15:20 schrieb:
			
		

> PCG hat schon richtig gehandelt meiner Ansicht nach. Gerade nach den Desastern der letzten Jahre (Gothic, X3, Gilde 2 etc...) ist es die Pflicht der Magazine, derartige Probleme zur Diskussion zu stellen. Nicht desto trotz finde ich die Überschrift ein wenig "Bild-like"...




Ich bin so froh , dass ich das heute gelsen habe , PCgames war die erste Seite , wo ich sowas gelesen hab .
Ich wär zu 100% am Freitag in nen Laden gerannt und häts gekauft , und dann nach der Installation hätt ichs wahrscheinlich in die Ecke geworfen und hätte meiner Wut in diversen Foren freine Lauf gelassen ^^ .

Vielen Dank für die Vorwarnung , denn als Kunde wird man leider öfters verar***t , musste ich auch bei HAWX erleben , da funktioniert der MP immer noch nicht vollständig.


----------



## Mentor501 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				oceano am 27.05.2009 14:28 schrieb:
			
		

> > Ich teste aber auch nicht Crysis mit einer 8800 und beschwere mich dann darüber, dass ich nicht alles auf High setzen kann!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sowieso schlechtes Beispiel, ich habe eine GF 8800GTS 512 im Rechner und Crysis läuft definitv flüssig, nur bei Eis setze ich die Shader runter, dann läufst auch dort problemfrei.(Auflösung 1280x1024)

Und Crysis Warhead läuft sowieso flüssig.

Übrigens ist die Grafikkarte mit der 8800GT wohl die am meisten verbreitetste,  viele überspringen nämlich die jetzige Graka-Generation, wozu sollte man auch was besseres im Rechner haben? Die mit Abstand meisten Spiele laufen selbst in 1680x1050 mit ihr Problemlos und mein Bildschirm schafft sogar 1920x1200 (Crysis hab ich allerdings das letzte mal auf meinem alten 19 Zöller gespielt).


Und um jetzt endlich mal aufs Thema zurückzukommen:
Ich sehe es so das sowohl BIS als auch der Puplisher an allem Schuld sind, zudem hat mir die Nachricht den Nachmittag versaut!

Ersteinmal sei klar, dass der dt.-Puplisher natürlich lieber mehr Zeit geben sollte.
Das Problem jedoch ist, das die Ausländische Version wohl kaum Bug-frei sein wird, die Zeit reicht einfach nicht um so extreme Fehler zu beheben.
Außerdem sollte man nicht erst entwickeln und ganz am Ende nach Fehlern suchen, diese Phasen sollten Parallel ablaufen.
Leider scheinen das die Entwickler immer noch nicht Verstanden zu haben.

Das dritte ist dann die Tatsache das die  Entwickler einfach faul zu seinen scheinen!
Andere Entwickler die mit ähnlich komplexen Spielen zu tun haben hätten bei solch einer Entwicklungszeit und vor allem, bei Entwicklern die schon seit 1999 mit der Engine vertraut sind längst nicht so viele Bugs gehabt!

Ich meine jetzt ernsthaft mal, die Entwickler wissen vermutlich seit Ewigkeiten wann "ungefähr" sie alles problemlos abzuliefern haben und wenn sie eine Engine schon so lange kennen sollten nicht so schlimme Script-, Clipping- und Kollisionsabfragungsfehler etc. passieren. 


Und jetzt noch ein paar Worte an diejenigen die sagen Kampagne sei ja eh egal:
Ich habe den MP nur äußerst selten gezockt, erstens weil er nicht verständlich erklärt wurde, zweitens weil man als Anfänger vollkommen hilflos mit anderen Hilflosen am Startpunkt rumsteht und sich von Truppentransportern überfahren lässt, während man sich fragt was man eig. genau machen soll.
Die Kampagne fand ich zwar damals auch nicht berauschend aber was solls, man musste ja unbedingt die negativen Tests ignorieren.  

Zudem habe ich viel zu wenige PC spielende Menschen in meiner Umgebung als das ich im MP fröhlich werden würde.


----------



## Lyon (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

Eigentlich hatte ich damit schon gerechnet, aber jetzt wo ich Gewissheit habe ist die Enttäuschung trotzdem da. Ich werde mir das Spiel als alter OFP-Fan erst in ein paar Monaten anschauen. Da kann BI noch so viel versuchen das Ding schön zu reden. Danke PC Games für den Artikel.


----------



## Vidaro (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

tja da ich das spiel heute schon im laden gesehn habe hmm ist mir schon klar warum der vorabbericht wieder entfernt werden musste aber mal sehn was da am ende rauskommt


----------



## Huskyboy (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

sagen wir mal

ich setze mich jetzt ins auto, und bringe PCGames eine version, die ich offiziell gekauft habe, theoretisch könnten die dann den test bringen ohne das der Publisher was tun kann


----------



## onkelotto (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

Puuuhh , lieben Dank @ PCGames .
Habe noch fix meine Arma2 Bestellung bei
Amazon storniert .


----------



## hibbicon (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Na dann bis in 3 Jahren, wenn

+2 GB an Patches erschienen sind
+sich 8-16 Core Prozessoren etabliert haben, um Arma 2 fässig spielen zu können
+4 GB Grafikspeicher Standard sind
+und der ACE-Mod für Arma 2 erschienen ist

Das war ja so klar


----------



## s3nSeLeZz (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 27.05.2009 15:23 schrieb:
			
		

> fakt ist, die verkaufsversion ist schlicht schrott.




Achso, na dann! Hey Huskyboy hälts für Schrott. Kauf es bloß nicht, denn was er so felsenfest untermauert muss wahr sein!


----------



## MidwayCV41 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				kavoven am 27.05.2009 15:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Der derzeitige Zustand von ArmA ist ziemlich gut, also vorsichtig was für Behauptungen du aufstellst.



Bist du auch einer dieser Fanboys die sich alles schön reden? Selbst wenn das Spiel überhaupt nicht startet wirst du es sicher überall positiv bewerten.  

ArmA 1 strotzt immer noch von Bugs, allen voran die KI, die ich für sehr wichtig halte in so einer Simulation. Eine Verbesserung wird es wohl nicht mehr geben, denn Operation Verarsche 2.0 ist ja angelaufen.


----------



## Feuerfalke (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 27.05.2009 15:26 schrieb:
			
		

> sagen wir mal
> 
> ich setze mich jetzt ins auto, und bringe PCGames eine version, die ich offiziell gekauft habe, theoretisch könnten die dann den test bringen ohne das der Publisher was tun kann



Darum geht es ja nicht.


Reviews sind untersagt bis zum offiziellen Releasedatum, welches vom Publisher festgelegt wurde. Ob Du das Spiel vorher hast betrifft den Vertrag ja nicht.

Aber es stinkt schon verdammt nach verordneter Funkstille, insbesondere weil die geupdadete Version ja auf einen Zeitpunkt nach dem Release zielt, obwohl es ja theoretisch kein Problem wäre den Beta-Patch vorher zu testen.

Krass!


----------



## anjuna80 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

Das erzwungene Update vom Artikel ist wieder mal ein Witz. Die sollen dazu stehen dass hier nur Schrott verkauft und der Kunde verarscht wird.


----------



## hibbicon (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				MidwayCV41 am 27.05.2009 15:29 schrieb:
			
		

> kavoven am 27.05.2009 15:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Probier mal mit Arma 1 den *ACE-MOD*. Ohne den würd ich das Vanilla Arma gar nicht mehr starten wollen. Und Multiplayer Server gibsts dafür auch genug.


----------



## Lurelein (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 27.05.2009 15:26 schrieb:
			
		

> sagen wir mal
> 
> ich setze mich jetzt ins auto, und bringe PCGames eine version, die ich offiziell gekauft habe, theoretisch könnten die dann den test bringen ohne das der Publisher was tun kann



Die Version ist dann trotzdem ohne Release Patch! Und noch älter als die Internationale Version die am Freitag erscheint.


----------



## Rage1988 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Geil , update des Berichtes   

Da kamen wohl Drohungen von Seiten der Publisher   
Echt arm , wollen ihre Kunden ins Messer laufen lassen .


----------



## Huskyboy (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Lurelein am 27.05.2009 15:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 27.05.2009 15:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja und? über eine version die ich gekauft habe kann ich auch schreiben was ich will

PCGames hat ja die version vorab vom hersteller bekommen, da kann der sagen "is nicht" aber eine version die man im laden kaufen kann dürfte PCGames auch testen, sonst wär das doch ein massiver einschnitt in die pressefreiheit

keiner kann PCG verpflichten den Releasepatch mitzutesten

und die version ist nicht älter, PCGames liegt die verkaufsversion! vor, steht doch da

4Players hat das mit Alone in the Dark auch gemacht, war pech für Atari


----------



## HanFred (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rage1988 am 27.05.2009 15:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Geil , update des Berichtes
> 
> Da kamen wohl Drohungen von Seiten der Publisher
> Echt arm , wollen ihre Kunden ins Messer laufen lassen .


ja, ein anderer grund fällt mir nicht ein für so eine nachrichtensperre.


----------



## Feuerfalke (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



> ja und? über eine version die ich gekauft habe kann ich auch schreiben was ich will




Das kannst Du natürlich, aber Du bist auch weder an einen Vertrag gebunden, noch gehört Du zur Redaktion. Du könntest also theoretisch einen Usertest schreiben, Du kannst ihn aber nicht hier veröffentlichen, weil das ja wieder Teil der Redaktions ist und das ist dann wieder "verboten"


----------



## s3nSeLeZz (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 27.05.2009 15:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Lurelein am 27.05.2009 15:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PCG testete mit  * BETA *-Patch. Meine Güte..wartet doch erstmal ab wies am Freitag aussieht. Dann kann immernoch gemeckert werden. Aber nich vorm Release. Un das hat nix mit Pressezensur zu tun. Du kannst nich über n Brot rezensieren was noch im Backofen ist.

In diesem Sinne..Guten Appetit!


----------



## Huskyboy (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HanFred am 27.05.2009 15:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Rage1988 am 27.05.2009 15:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



natürlich werden die massiv gedroht haben, immerhin springen nach der warnung immer mehr käufer ab, und der artikel schlägt bis in die USA wellen

gut gemacht PCGames   so und genauso muss das, kunden müssen vor sowas gewarnt werden

PCGames testete vorher OHNE, das kam erst jetzt mit der zensur..


----------



## Oinix (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Hallo,
Wie es aussieht hat hier nicht BIS geschlafen, sondern einfach die PCGames Redaktion oder es eventuell zu anderen unvorhersehbaren Problemen in der Reviewversion gekommen ist. Aus einigen Communityquellen weis ich, dass ArmA2 sehr gut spielbar ist, ohne jeglichen Abstürzen oder sonstigen groben Fehlern. Den Rest werdet ihr spätestens Heute Abend in diversen Communityforen (hx3.de z.b.) erfahren.

Hier nochmals drei offizielle Statements dazu:
*„We are trying to wath what happen, but from errors that they are reporting it looks that they had instaled preview version and after that they install GM. In case that they tryed to replay some missions or campaign with old autosave data or save game, lot of structures will be inconsistent and could produce crashes or script fails like that. Will se what happens“*
http://forums.bistudio.com/showpost.php?p=1290281&postcount=4111

*„We are not sure, but it looks like that. But its our fail, that we alow to load savedata from diferent build. We cant expect from newspeople, that they will understand to technical things.”*
http://forums.bistudio.com/showpost.php?p=1290292&postcount=4121

*„Please calm down, we dont know whats happen. Hope its just wrong DVD or some registry, autosave files from previous versions instaled on tester PC. Worst variant could be that DVDs are made badly. Im sure that morphicon will check it. Most of errors that they are reporting are strange and we need to know more. If there was bugs due installation, lot of strange behavior can apear.”*
http://forums.bistudio.com/showpost.php?p=1290354&postcount=4176

Es wäre wünschenswert, wenn PCGames diesen Hintergrund auch einmal erwähnen würde, denn laut dem „Update“ klinkt es so, als ob ArmA2 schon von Anfang an unspielbar gewesen wäre und nur durch die herorische Unterstützung seitens PCGames die Bugs gefunden wurden. Das hier aber eventuell ein ganz anderer Sachverhalt vorliegen könnte, bleibt außenvor.

Das ist nicht der Fall, klar hat ArmA2 Fehler, wie jeden anderen veröffentlichten PC Spiel auch, aber nicht in dieser von den hiesigen Redakteuren dargestellten Art und Weise.

Was da nun falsch gelaufen ist, bleibt abzuwarten, ob die Redakteure die Review-Version einfach über die Previewversion kopiert haben oder die DVD generell fehlerhaft war, aber es ist doch schon erstaunlich hier wird von einem Desaster gesprochen während Gamestar das Spiel offenkundig auf ihrer Webseite als Topspiel der Woche anpreisen.

*Also ich bitte um Klarheit und vor allem Objektivität (sofern das jetzt noch möglich ist) seitens der Redaktion. *

Grüße


----------



## Zapfenbaer (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				s3nSeLeZz am 27.05.2009 15:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Bericht wurde geupdatet. Denke das sagt dann wohl alles.
> 
> Richtet nicht zu vorschnell liebe PCG-Fanboi's



Kicher ... sorry, aber die beiden Beiträge dieses Users amüsieren mich königlich. So ein Zufall, daß er sich ausgerechnet heute angemeldet hat und drastisch für das Spiel bzw. gegen den Bericht von PCG Partei ergreift ...


----------



## Huskyboy (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Der Computer von Robert Horn war ARMA2 frei vorher..

das Spiel ist in der verkaufsversion verbuggt ohne ende, es ist einfach so, denn die Review version war laut dem artikel vor dem update mit der verkaufsversion identisch, weil es schlicht die ist



			
				Zapfenbaer am 27.05.2009 15:43 schrieb:
			
		

> s3nSeLeZz am 27.05.2009 15:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




beim lesen hatte ich auch gleich "communitymanager" oder "bezahlter fanboy" im kopf rumgeistern


----------



## Zapfenbaer (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Oinix am 27.05.2009 15:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Was da nun falsch gelaufen ist, bleibt abzuwarten, ob die Redakteure die Review-Version einfach über die Previewversion kopiert haben oder die DVD generell fehlerhaft war, aber es ist doch schon erstaunlich hier wird von einem Desaster gesprochen während Gamestar das Spiel offenkundig auf ihrer Webseite als Topspiel der Woche anpreisen.
> 
> *Also ich bitte um Klarheit und vor allem Objektivität (sofern das jetzt noch möglich ist) seitens der Redaktion. *
> 
> Grüße



Erst Thread lesen. Dieses Problem wurde bereits besprochen.


----------



## HanFred (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Oinix am 27.05.2009 15:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Es wäre wünschenswert, wenn PCGames diesen Hintergrund auch einmal erwähnen würde, denn laut dem „Update“ klinkt es so, als ob ArmA2 schon von Anfang an unspielbar gewesen wäre.


wurde längst gemacht, lies halt den thread.


----------



## Spruso (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Das Thema erinnert mich irgendwie hierran, auch wenns da um ein anderes Magazin und ein anderes Spiel geht. 

http://www.thenoobcomic.com/headquarters/comics/00350_2.jpg


----------



## Rage1988 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Oinix am 27.05.2009 15:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> Wie es aussieht hat hier nicht BIS geschlafen, sondern einfach die PCGames Redaktion oder es eventuell zu anderen unvorhersehbaren Problemen in der Reviewversion gekommen ist. Aus einigen Communityquellen weis ich, dass ArmA2 sehr gut spielbar ist, ohne jeglichen Abstürzen oder sonstigen groben Fehlern. Den Rest werdet ihr spätestens Heute Abend in diversen Communityforen (hx3.de z.b.) erfahren.
> 
> Hier nochmals drei offizielle Statements dazu:
> ...



Les dir mal ein paar Seiten vorher durch , Redakteure haben bereits geschrieben , dass dies nicht der Fall war .

Der Publisher will die Kunden nur beruhigen und sein Produkt verkaufen .

Wartet einfach ab , bis nächste Woche , dann wird es genug Meinungen und Berichte geben und dann kann man das Spiel immer noch kaufen.

Wer es unbedingt am Freitag kaufen will , braucht sich dann aber nicht beschweren und sich ausheulen , weil nichts funktioniert.


----------



## Huskyboy (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Zapfenbaer am 27.05.2009 15:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Oinix am 27.05.2009 15:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



und auch das nur ein heft berichtet, klar Gamestar darf nicht, Computerbildspiele darf nicht etc etc Presseembargo


----------



## s3nSeLeZz (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Zapfenbaer am 27.05.2009 15:43 schrieb:
			
		

> s3nSeLeZz am 27.05.2009 15:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Klar ok ich gebs zu, wurde von BI gekauft um Kunden ans Messer zu liefern. 

Son Blödsinn. Ich krieg nur ehrlich gesagt Plaque wenn ich die vorschnellen Beiträge hier lesen muss. Abgesehen davon sinds drei Beiträge..mit dem hier 4.

BI zwingt niemanden das Spiel am Freitag zu kaufen. Wer so blind ist muss sich eben ärgern. Aber ein Spiel zu zerreissen welches nichteinmal erschienen ist halte ich für übertrieben.


----------



## FlorianStangl (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				s3nSeLeZz am 27.05.2009 15:41 schrieb:
			
		

> PCG testete mit  * BETA *-Patch. Meine Güte..wartet doch erstmal ab wies am Freitag aussieht. Dann kann immernoch gemeckert werden. Aber nich vorm Release. Un das hat nix mit Pressezensur zu tun. Du kannst nich über n Brot rezensieren was noch im Backofen ist.



Möglicherweise ein Missverständnis: Wir testen seit einigen Tagen die Verkaufsversion, die jetzt schon bei einigen Händlern angeliefert wurde. Der Beta-Patch kam erst HEUTE. Wie der sich auswirkt, werden wir wohl morgen wissen. Ob wir darüber berichten dürfen, müssen wir abwarten.


----------



## Bensta (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Was erwartet ihr ? Ein fehlerfreies Spiel ? 
Serienkenner wissen das es noch einige Zeit 
dauern wird, bis das Spiel reibungslos 
funktioniert. Das ist vergleichbar mit den Total 
War Titeln.


----------



## onkelotto (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				s3nSeLeZz am 27.05.2009 15:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 27.05.2009 15:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 nein Danke , von dem Brot "arma2" bekomme ich laut allen im Moment vorliegenden
Informationen Sodbrennen . Mir völlig Piepenhagen ob ein Release-patch kommt .
Habe grad in einem englischen Forum diesen Ersteindruck lesen können :

"Graphic-Bugs, NPCs stuck in walls, non working AI, popping-up error messages, script-bugs, non working campaign, it completely ruins gameplay . . . . . ."

Das liest sich nicht gut !


----------



## unimatrix (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Lol das isn Zitat des PCgames-Artikels.


----------



## Huskyboy (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				FlorianStangl am 27.05.2009 15:48 schrieb:
			
		

> s3nSeLeZz am 27.05.2009 15:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ehrlich gesagt zweifel ich daran..

ob man es bewerkstelligen könnte einen test ohne und einen mit patch zu machen? immerhin würde man freitag die version ohne patch kaufen, und nicht jeder hat DSL um nen 2 GB patch oder so zu laden


----------



## Zapfenbaer (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				s3nSeLeZz am 27.05.2009 15:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Zapfenbaer am 27.05.2009 15:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, Entschuldigung. Vier halt. Wußte nicht, daß Du nach Beiträgen bezahlt wirst.


----------



## anjuna80 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				s3nSeLeZz am 27.05.2009 15:46 schrieb:
			
		

> BI zwingt niemanden das Spiel am Freitag zu kaufen. Wer so blind ist muss sich eben ärgern. Aber ein Spiel zu zerreissen welches nichteinmal erschienen ist halte ich für übertrieben.


Das Spiel steht bereits in vielen Händlerregalen. 
Warum ein Spiel nicht mal so nennen wie es ist, nämlich verbuggt und demnach auf gut deutsch "scheiße". In der Vergangenheit wurde oft genug viel zu großzügig über Bugs und Fehler hinweggesehen. 
Die Publisher sollen endlich von ihrer Masche runterkommen und Spiele veröffentlichen wenn sie fertig sind! Und nur mit Artikeln wie diesem gelingt es vielleicht solche Spiele zu boykottieren.


----------



## Beetlejuice666 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Bensta am 27.05.2009 15:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Was erwartet ihr ? Ein fehlerfreies Spiel ?
> Serienkenner wissen das es noch einige Zeit
> dauern wird, bis das Spiel reibungslos
> funktioniert. Das ist vergleichbar mit den Total
> War Titeln.




Trotzdem eine Sauerrei ein unfertiges Produkt anzubieten!
Wenn du dir n Wagen kaufst erwartest du auch dass er dich sicher von A nach B bring, ohne erst noch 5 mal in die werkstatt zu müssen weil die Steuersoftware vom Motor im arsch ist. Egal obs 50 euro fürn Spiel is oder 30 000 fürn Auto. 

Ansonsten muss mit Kritik gerechnet werden.

Und das die PC Games die Gold Version getestet hat steht ausser Frage. In München kann man auch schon die Final erwerben. Ich denke nicht dass es dort einen wirklichen Unterschied gibt...

Ich vertreib mir bis zum Herbst die Zeit mit anderen Spielen, dann könnte Arma 2 fertig gepatched sein. Und wenn ich dann fertig binn iis OF2 vielleicht auch bugfrei ...


----------



## Huskyboy (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				anjuna80 am 27.05.2009 15:52 schrieb:
			
		

> s3nSeLeZz am 27.05.2009 15:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



also mal so gesagt unsere 2 vorbesteller wurden darüber informiert das das Spiel massiv verbuggt ist, und beide wollten es nicht mehr haben


----------



## s3nSeLeZz (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Zapfenbaer am 27.05.2009 15:51 schrieb:
			
		

> s3nSeLeZz am 27.05.2009 15:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doch 150 Takken Pro Beitrag. Ab dem 10. n unbefristeten Vertrag mit Codemasters :p


----------



## Exar-K (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Daumen hoch für die Warnung PCG, sowas wollen wir öfter sehen.   
Schade nur, dass die Publisherbande euch wohl zu einer Änderung gezwungen hat.


----------



## N-o-x (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

*@PCGH*
Vielen Dank für diesen Bericht. Ich kritisiere lieber als ich lobe, aber heute ist definitiv letzteres angebracht.   

Mag sein, dass Ihr Euch mit diesem Artikel um den nächsten Exklusivbericht gebracht habt, aber dafür werden es Euch viele Leser danken.



			
				kavoven am 27.05.2009 15:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Der derzeitige Zustand von ArmA ist ziemlich gut, also vorsichtig was für Behauptungen du aufstellst.


Kleine Anekdote:
Ich hab mir vor ein paar Wochen für 9,99 Euro im Saturn ArmA 1 Version 1.08 quasi zur Einstimmung auf Teil 2 zugelegt. Nachdem diese unter Vista nicht starten wollte (4GiB Bug), hab ich auf 1.14 gepatcht und selbst diese 2 Jahre nach Release veröffentlichte Version hat KI-Mängel da sträuben sich mir die Nackenhaare. 

Beispiel:
Es ist jedesmal ein reines Glücksspiel, wenn ein Trigger durch eine KI Aktion ausgelöst werden muss, beispielsweise durch Einsteigen in einen Hubschrauber. Passiert gern mal, dass sich ein Kamerad irgendwo am Heli verfängt und man neu laden muss, oder dass Befehle verweigert werden, weil die Einheit an einer Hauswand festhängt.

Die Betonung liegt auf 2 Jahre nach Release.

Unter diesen Umständen glaube ich dem PCG Artikel fast schon blind jedes Wort, was ArmA 2 angeht. BI hat nichtmal den ersten Teil wirklich fertig bekommen.


----------



## Zapfenbaer (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				s3nSeLeZz am 27.05.2009 15:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Doch 150 Takken Pro Beitrag. Ab dem 10. n unbefristeten Vertrag mit Codemasters :p



Ach ... sag' mal, hätten die noch'n Job frei? Da ich länger angemeldet bin, wirke ich glaubwürdiger.


----------



## derohneName (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Bensta am 27.05.2009 15:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Was erwartet ihr ? Ein fehlerfreies Spiel ?
> Serienkenner wissen das es noch einige Zeit
> dauern wird, bis das Spiel reibungslos
> funktioniert. Das ist vergleichbar mit den Total
> War Titeln.



Ich hatte mit keinem Total War Spiel Probleme beim Release (alle bis auf shogun gespielt)

aber wenn das so gravierende Fehler sind wie es geschrieben wird sieht das nach nem Gothik 3 Skandal im Shooter bereich aus :o


----------



## Spruso (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 27.05.2009 15:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Lurelein am 27.05.2009 15:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Aber mal ehrlich, findest du es nicht auch ein wenig komisch, dass die PCG sich hier scheinbar bei einem kleineren Entwickler + Publisher getraut hat, so einen negativen "Ersteindruck" zu veröffentlichen, wohingegen man bis heute die Wertung von GTA, welches zum Start auch massive Probleme hatte und halt von einem grossen Publisher released wurde, nie angefasst hat?

Dass der "kleine" doch nicht so klein ist, kann man anhand des zurückkrebsenden Updates des Artikels ja nun feststellen.

Natürlich finde ich es nicht gut, wenn Spiele so herausgebracht werden und ich danke auch PCG dafür, dass sie eine kleine Warnung ausgesprochen haben, aber es geht mir etwas gegen den Strich, dass man hier eindeutig keine einheitliche Linie fährt und dann auch noch etwas reisserisch übertreibt.

Ein einfaches, "Momentan noch recht verbuggt -- mit dem Kauf noch etwa warten" hätte es doch auch getan. (denn die Kommentare zogen das ganze, auch wenns lustig zu lesen war, doch etwas sehr ins Lächerliche).

Problematisch an der ganzen Geschichte ist ja scheinbar auch, dass der deutsche Publisher eine andere Version hat, als die momentan aktuelle, die im englischsprachigen Raum veröffentlicht werden wird. Durcheinander total also.

Naja, ich werde die endgültigen Meinungen am Freitag und die internationalen Reviews abwarten, bevor ich es mir zulege.


----------



## Huskyboy (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Spruso am 27.05.2009 15:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 27.05.2009 15:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



vielleicht hat man auch schlicht aus der GTA Sache gelernt?..

PCG konnte nur so warnen, denn einen testbericht durften sie nicht veröffentlichen


----------



## DaWu (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Ich hatte heute morgen angefangen die Geschäfte ab zu telefonieren in der Hoffnung eins zu finden die das Spiel schon verkaufen. Gott sie dank hab ich keins gefunden. Aber dafür diesen Artikel hier. Danke PCG. Aber son Softwareschrott finanziere ich nicht. Ich bin selbst Softwareentwickler und wenn ich solche Arbeit abliefern würde wohl schon lange Hart4 bedürftig. 

@Peter games oder wie auch immer der deutsche publisher heissen möge: geht bitte pleite und verschont uns in zukunft von eurem müll


----------



## stockduck (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 27.05.2009 16:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Spruso am 27.05.2009 15:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ach, dann haben sie nicht einen Bericht über ein Spiel herausgebracht?

Na dann ist ja gut...


----------



## Oinix (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Fakt ist die ArmA2 Version ohne Patch ist spielbar, sehr gut sogar. Keine Ahnung was da nun schief gelaufen ist.


----------



## Rage1988 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Toll , dass ein Beta-Patch erscheinen soll , aber 

1. wird man ihn wohl nicht sofort laden können , weil aller Server überlastet sein werden
2. weiß man nicht , wie groß der Patch ist , was machen Leute , die nicht unbegrenzt laden können ?
3. was machen Leute , die kein Internet haben , die spielen dann die unspielbare Version , die auch PCG getestet hat  ?
4. wer sagt , dass es mit dem Betapatch wirklich besser wird ?


----------



## Spruso (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 27.05.2009 16:01 schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht hat man auch schlicht aus der GTA Sache gelernt?..
> 
> PCG konnte nur so warnen, denn einen testbericht durften sie nicht veröffentlichen



Das hätte man aber spätestens nach der Gothic 3 Sacht tun müssen, oder? 

Jetzt wirkts einfach ein wenig so, als ob man das nur bei den "Kleinen" traut, da die ja nur alle paar Schaltjahre ein Spiel rausbringen und man so nicht um irgend einen Exklusivbericht oder so fürchten muss. Wenn man sowas bei EA und Konsorte macht (also Publisher verärgern), dann verbaut man sich ja zu gut 20% - 70% der Spiele den Zugang.

Ja, das ist mir schon klar, aber die Wortwahl ist einfach ein wenig sehr reisserisch. Wie gesagt, ich finde es auch gut, dass sie es gemacht haben, aber die Art und Weise hinterlässt einfach einen etwas fahlen Nachgeschmack.


----------



## Huskyboy (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				stockduck am 27.05.2009 16:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach, dann haben sie nicht einen Bericht über ein Spiel herausgebracht?
> 
> Na dann ist ja gut...



nein, das war ein interview mit den testern, guter trick eigentlich..

und ich spekuliere mal, das ohne den artikel der patch länger gebraucht hätte, das sieht mir jetzt nach "schnell schnell macht irgendwas mit patch" aus


----------



## RobertHorn (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Oinix am 27.05.2009 15:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> Wie es aussieht hat hier nicht BIS geschlafen, sondern einfach die PCGames Redaktion oder es eventuell zu anderen unvorhersehbaren Problemen in der Reviewversion gekommen ist. Aus einigen Communityquellen weis ich, dass ArmA2 sehr gut spielbar ist, ohne jeglichen Abstürzen oder sonstigen groben Fehlern. Den Rest werdet ihr spätestens Heute Abend in diversen Communityforen (hx3.de z.b.) erfahren.



Wie bereits erwähnt, ist das nicht der Fall. Wir haben von Publisher Peter Games eine Verkaufsversion (inklusive DVD-Box, Handbuch und allem Zipp und Zapp) bekommen und auf ein frisches, unbelastetes Testsystem installiert. 



> Hier nochmals drei offizielle Statements dazu:
> *„We are trying to wath what happen, but from errors that they are reporting it looks that they had instaled preview version and after that they install GM. In case that they tryed to replay some missions or campaign with old autosave data or save game, lot of structures will be inconsistent and could produce crashes or script fails like that. Will se what happens“*
> http://forums.bistudio.com/showpost.php?p=1290281&postcount=4111



Mehrfach wiederlegt.




> Es wäre wünschenswert, wenn PCGames diesen Hintergrund auch einmal erwähnen würde, denn laut dem „Update“ klinkt es so, als ob ArmA2 schon von Anfang an unspielbar gewesen wäre und nur durch die herorische Unterstützung seitens PCGames die Bugs gefunden wurden. Das hier aber eventuell ein ganz anderer Sachverhalt vorliegen könnte, bleibt außenvor.



Die Verkaufsversion, die wir erhalten haben ist ab einem gewissen Zeitpunkt, nämlich der Mission "Manhattan" durchaus als unspielbar zu bezeichnen. Einen anderen Sachverhalt sehe ich hier nicht.



> Das ist nicht der Fall, klar hat ArmA2 Fehler, wie jeden anderen veröffentlichten PC Spiel auch, aber nicht in dieser von den hiesigen Redakteuren dargestellten Art und Weise.



Wir beleuchten ja auch die guten Seiten des Taktik-Shooters, wie etwa die Szenarien. Aber das täuscht nicht darüber hinweg, dass wir grobe Fehler gefunden haben. Was zukünftige Patches bringen, bleibt abzuwarten.



> Was da nun falsch gelaufen ist, bleibt abzuwarten, ob die Redakteure die Review-Version einfach über die Previewversion kopiert haben oder die DVD generell fehlerhaft war, aber es ist doch schon erstaunlich hier wird von einem Desaster gesprochen während Gamestar das Spiel offenkundig auf ihrer Webseite als Topspiel der Woche anpreisen.



Gamestars "Topspiel des Monats" ist eine reguläre Rubrik, die genutzt wird um im regelmäßigen Rhythmus Spiele vorzustellen. Ich persönlich bin sehr gespannt auf die Wertung der Kollegen aus München. Umso erstaunlicher finde ich, dass der Fehler sofort bei den Redakteuren gesucht wird. Das kann ja nicht sein, dass ein Spiel so viele Fehler hat. Die Redakteure müssen dran schuld sein! Erscheint mir seltsam.



> *Also ich bitte um Klarheit und vor allem Objektivität (sofern das jetzt noch möglich ist) seitens der Redaktion. *



Machen wir doch. Wir haben mehrfach die Theorie der Entwickler widerlegt, die uns die Schuld in die Schuhe schieben wollen. Bei dem inzwischen gelöschten Artikel handelt es sich auch in keiner Weise um einen Test. Uns Redakteuren wurden drei Fragen zum Spiel gestellt, die wir nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen beantwortet haben. Alle übrigen Fragen, eventuelle Verbesserungen durch den Patch, undsoweiter gibt es dann erst in dem ausführlichen Test. Dort werden wir auch viel detaillierter als hier die wichtigsten Fragen beantworten.

Viele Grüße

Robert Horn


----------



## Huskyboy (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

bitte macht eine doppelwertung

Ohne Patch und Mit Patch, ich würde gerne wissen wie dieser sich auf die wertung auswirkt


----------



## PCG-SW (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				FrodoBeutlin am 27.05.2009 14:30 schrieb:
			
		

> stockduck am 27.05.2009 14:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jop, ich habe die Testversion sogar auf zwei Rechnern laufen, einer davon hatte mal die Preview drauf, die ich aber komplett gelöscht habe (logischereweise auch noch mal manuell alle relevanten Ordner wie Eigene Dateien und registriy überprüft). Zum Zeitpunkt der Installation der Testversion war definitv nichts mehr von der Preview auf dem Rechner. Der zweite Rechner hat noch nie eine Arma2-Preview gesehen und weist die gleichen Probleme auf -  soviel also dazu 

LG


----------



## unimatrix (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Und ihr hattet schon Installationsprobleme?


----------



## Beetlejuice666 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Gothic 3 hatte bestimmt auch nicht soviele Fehler, und Arma 1 war auch von Anfang an gut spielbar.

Muss also an den verfluchten Redakteuren der PCG liegen, ich wette die Junx von OF2 haben die geschmiert damit die Konkurenz schlecht gemacht wird. 


Aus Pfhler...aus Vehlern  aus fellern....verdammt, aus fehlern lehrnt mann...?!


----------



## Oinix (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Danke für die Antwort.
Die Redaktuere von Armed-Assault.de haben die Review-Version auch schon seit einer Woche und können ganz gegenteilige Eindrücke berichten, bzw. auch darstellen.

"Die Redakteure müssen dran schuld sein! Erscheint mir seltsam."

Im Gegenteil, aber mit dem obig genannten Hintergrundwissen scheint , wie geschrieben, entwerder ein Fehler bei der Redaktion zu liegen, was nun anscheinden nicht vorliegt, oder das es andere Fehlerfaktoren gibt. Und ja auch die Redaktion einer PC-Zeitschrift kann sich irren und Fehler machen, wie jeder andere Mensch auf dieser Welt auch. 

Warten wir besser die nächsten Tage ab.
Nochmals danke für die direkte Antwort.


----------



## Huskyboy (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

armed-assault.de?

warum traust du nicht gleich einer Werbeanzeige?

die verkaufsversion läuft auf 2 rechnern nur mit massiven problemen, und diese probleme sind nicht mal hardwareabhängig


----------



## Rage1988 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 27.05.2009 16:22 schrieb:
			
		

> armed-assault.de?
> 
> warum traust du nicht gleich einer Werbeanzeige?
> 
> die verkaufsversion läuft auf 2 rechnern nur mit massiven problemen, und diese probleme sind nicht mal hardwareabhängig




Dachte ich mir auch   

Aber warum soll man noch versuchen die Leute vom Kauf abzubringen ?
Die solln es ruhig kaufen , immerhin brauch ich jemanden , der schreibt wie es ist   
Und wenn sie es dann haben , werden hier im Forum wieder 1000 Beiträge wegen Problemen eröffnet , die sollten aber alle gelöscht werden  

Dummheit gehört bestraft


----------



## RobertHorn (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				unimatrix am 27.05.2009 16:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Und ihr hattet schon Installationsprobleme?



Nein.


----------



## Boesor (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Oinix am 27.05.2009 16:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die Antwort.
> Die Redaktuere von Armed-Assault.de haben die Review-Version auch schon seit einer Woche und können ganz gegenteilige Eindrücke berichten, bzw. auch darstellen.



Macht dich denn eine Webseite, die den Titel des  zu bewertenden Spiels trägt nicht etwas misstrauisch?


----------



## Oinix (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

"warum traust du nicht gleich einer Werbeanzeige?"

Weil diese Communitymitglieder durchaus differenziert und objektiv an die Beurteilung des Spiels gehen und erst Recht wenn man weis, was bei ArmA passiert ist. Das sieht man auch an Hand der internationalen Eindrücke, wie sich erst kürzlich beim London-Event von 505 vorgetragen wurden.

Aber ok, es wäre sowieso sinnvoll für alle die sich jetzt verunsichert fühlen bis nächste oder spätestens übernächste Woche auf die Demo zu warten und sich dann, ihr eigenes Urteil über das Spiel zu bilden.


----------



## s3nSeLeZz (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Leute, bitte..

..wenn ihr (jdf. bis jetzt) *einer* Pre/Re-[was weiß ich fürn Gewurschtel]-View Glauben schenkt das lasst das Spiel einfach am Freitag im Regal liegen. Testen, argumentieren, informieren. Ganz einfach. Wenn das die Hälfte der Leute machen würde die hier argumentationslos rummeckern, aber trotzdem am Freitagnachmittag mit dem Spiel inner Hand nach Hause gehn, wäre das eine mehr als eindeutige Message an den Publisher.

Ich glaube fest der morgige, bzw. übermorgige Test, (je nach rechtlicher Lage,) wird für Klarheit sorgen.

Bitte lasst nicht auch noch dieses Forum auf WF-Niveau rutschen.


----------



## d00mfreak (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Oinix am 27.05.2009 16:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die Antwort.
> Die Redaktuere von Armed-Assault.de haben die Review-Version auch schon seit einer Woche und können ganz gegenteilige Eindrücke berichten, bzw. auch darstellen.
> 
> "Die Redakteure müssen dran schuld sein! Erscheint mir seltsam."
> ...



[ironie] Natürlich sind die Redis schuld, Bohemia ist ja dafür bekannt, ausschließlich bugfreie Software abzuliefern, die höchsten Ansprüchen genügt[/ironie]

*hust* Jeder der OPF und Arma gezockt hat, dürfte damit gerechnet haben. Die Bugs auf angebliche Fehler in der Redaktion zurückzuführen finde ich dreist. Sowas kann man behaupten, wenn es um ein Spiel z.B. von Blizzard geht, aber nicht bei Bohemia, deren Spiele schon immer bugbehaftet waren.


----------



## MidwayCV41 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 27.05.2009 16:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Macht dich denn eine Webseite, die den Titel des  zu bewertenden Spiels trägt nicht etwas misstrauisch?



Wollte ich auch gerade schreiben.  

Die Kommentare in dem Forum zu diesem Artikel dort strotzen nur so von Fanboy gelabere.


----------



## Mothman (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Na toll. Dann bekommen sie eben am Freitag ihre Aburteilung. Ob nun heute oder Ende der Woche.


----------



## Boesor (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				MidwayCV41 am 27.05.2009 16:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 27.05.2009 16:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fanboy....oder gar mehr.
Man wird ja doch etwas hellhörig, wenn Leute sich heute anmelden und dann so engagiert für ein Spiel "kämpfen" wie der Kollege weiter oben.
Wer weiß?


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				MidwayCV41 am 27.05.2009 16:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 27.05.2009 16:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Als Fanseite sollten die doch ein Interesse an einem gelungen Spiel haben 
auch wenn die Brille etwas rosarot ist  

soll bald eine demo erscheinen
-> selbst ein bild machen


----------



## harndrang (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Wenn ich mir die Antworten von den Redakteuren anschaue bin ich eher geneigt dem glauben zu schenken als dem Publisher.

Was mich interessiert:
Wie sieht es denn mit dem Multiplayer Modus aus? Es wird immer so viel über den Single Player Modus geschrieben und getestet, aber mich interessiert "nur" der Multiplayer Part. Sollte nur der SP Part nicht funktionieren juckt mich das überhaupt nicht, aber ist der MP Part auch Schrott ist das für mich ein k.o. fürs Spiel.

"ja.ja. ich weis... ich würde auch keine Kamera kaufen die nur Videos macht, obwohl sie auch Bilder machen sollte... oder vielleicht doch?  "


----------



## Rage1988 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				harndrang am 27.05.2009 16:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich mir die Antworten von den Redakteuren anschaue bin ich eher geneigt dem glauben zu schenken als dem Publisher.




Warum sollte ich nem Publisher glauben , der will ja schließlich sein Produkt verkaufen und wird sich hüten etwas negatives zu sagen    .

PCG hat aber keine Vorteile dadurch , dass sie etwas negatives erwähnen , also wieso sollte man der Meinung verschiedener Tetster nicht glauben ?


----------



## s3nSeLeZz (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 27.05.2009 16:37 schrieb:
			
		

> fanboy....oder gar mehr.
> Man wird ja doch etwas hellhörig, wenn Leute sich heute anmelden und dann so engagiert für ein Spiel "kämpfen" wie der Kollege weiter oben.
> Wer weiß?



Stimmt nur weil der "Kollege" objektiv urteilt und nicht mit der breiten Masse mitschwimmt arbeitet er höchstwahrscheinlich für BI.

Hey alle mal hergehört ich vermute PCG arbeitet für Codemasters! Die wollen wahrscheinlich nur das sich OPF besser verkauft.

-merkste selbst oder?


----------



## Rage1988 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				s3nSeLeZz am 27.05.2009 16:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 27.05.2009 16:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das ist ja jetzt Schwachsinn , was du erzählst .


----------



## Boesor (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				s3nSeLeZz am 27.05.2009 16:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 27.05.2009 16:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich fürchte, die Wahrscheinlichkeit meiner Theorie ist etwas größer.
Aber da du ja "objektiv" urteilst bin ich beruhigt.

Welche Testversion und wofür spielst du denn?


----------



## s3nSeLeZz (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rage1988 am 27.05.2009 16:43 schrieb:
			
		

> s3nSeLeZz am 27.05.2009 16:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Natürlich* ist es Schwachsinn, darauf wollte doch hinaus! 

Hab gedacht ihr erkennt Ironie auch ohne Tags..

Edit: @ Boesor: Ich arbeite für niemanden, habe auch nie die vermutlichen Bugs in Arma2 bestritten, aber ich mach mir selbst n Bild drüber bevor ich auf virtuelle Hexenjagt gehe.


----------



## Huskyboy (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 27.05.2009 16:37 schrieb:
			
		

> MidwayCV41 am 27.05.2009 16:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



allerdings, gabs vor einiger zeit nicht mal nen artikel wie hersteller versuchen diskussionen in foren anzuheizen indem sie positive rückmeldungen schreiben?   oder war das in der Gamestar? Jedenfalls ist das schon sehr auffällig


----------



## tatts (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Verfolge die komentare schon seid dem der Artikel heuter erschienen ist, finde es sehr schade das PcGames den Artikel entfernt hat oder wohl mehr entfernen lassen musste...

Geht ja nix über Pressefreiheit und finde es eine große Frechheit diese zu Unterdrücken ehrliche Käufer haben auch Rechte. Wer verbugte Software verkauft, die so mies ist wie Gothic 3, Stalker 1+2 und co muss sich über Raubkopierer nicht wundern!!!
Es ist einfach eine unglaubliche Frechheit sowas zuverticken.....grrrr

hab mich nun entschlossen den Müll erstmal nicht zukaufen, kaufe ja auch kein gamelfleisch oder faule Tomaten


Grüße Tatts,
ps.: würd mich freuen wenn der alte artikel wieder erscheint, damit mehr potentielle Käufer gewarnt werden!


----------



## Huskyboy (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				tatts am 27.05.2009 16:46 schrieb:
			
		

> muss sich über Raubkopierer nicht wundern!!!



"raubkopierer" laden keine bugschleudern..

leider lässt sich sonst bisher nirgendwo ein seriöser artikel über das spiel finden


----------



## tatts (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 27.05.2009 16:48 schrieb:
			
		

> tatts am 27.05.2009 16:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wo du Recht hast,....


----------



## Mothman (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 27.05.2009 16:45 schrieb:
			
		

> allerdings, gabs vor einiger zeit nicht mal nen artikel wie hersteller versuchen diskussionen in foren anzuheizen indem sie positive rückmeldungen schreiben?   oder war das in der Gamestar? Jedenfalls ist das schon sehr auffällig


AUch wenn es natürlich nur bloße Vermutung oder eine Art "Gefühl" ist: Ich denke auch, dass das üblich Praxis ist. Würde mich jedenfalls nicht wundern. Wo sonst kann man so einfach und kostenlos Werbung machen, die so viele von der Zielgruppe erreicht, als in Games-Foren? Passt ein Test nicht? Dann mal eben 5 Mitarbeiter dazu verdammt, Forenuser zu spielen und die Kohlen aus dem Feuer holen lassen. Möglich ist es bestimmt.


----------



## Rage1988 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 27.05.2009 16:48 schrieb:
			
		

> leider lässt sich sonst bisher nirgendwo ein seriöser artikel über das spiel finden



Klar , man darf ja noch keinen Test veröffentlichen , sonst würden sie noch mehr Käufer verlieren .
Und wenn man doch einen Test abgibt , sieht man ja , was passiert : Zensur


----------



## harndrang (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Wie ich schon geschrieben habe neige ich dazu PCG zu glauben was sie geschrieben haben, aber.....

PC Games Heft 06/09 5,5€
Seite 50 - 52 Arma 2 Vorschau.....
nich tein Wort über Bugs. Warum ? (Nur mal so als Frage). Natürlich auch kein Wort zum MP.... schade. Hätte mir das Geld auch schenken können ^^


----------



## Huskyboy (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				harndrang am 27.05.2009 16:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ich schon geschrieben habe neige ich dazu PCG zu glauben was sie geschrieben haben, aber.....
> 
> PC Games Heft 06/09 5,5€
> Seite 50 - 52 Arma 2 Vorschau.....
> nich tein Wort über Bugs. Warum ? (Nur mal so als Frage). Natürlich auch kein Wort zum MP.... schade. Hätte mir das Geld auch schenken können ^^




weil es normal ist das Alpha und Betas bugs haben, was nicht normal sein darf, das diese veröffentlicht werden


----------



## Rage1988 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				harndrang am 27.05.2009 16:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ich schon geschrieben habe neige ich dazu PCG zu glauben was sie geschrieben haben, aber.....
> 
> PC Games Heft 06/09 5,5€
> Seite 50 - 52 Arma 2 Vorschau.....
> nich tein Wort über Bugs. Warum ? (Nur mal so als Frage). Natürlich auch kein Wort zum MP.... schade. Hätte mir das Geld auch schenken können ^^




Also ich hab damals eine Preview gelsen , ich glaub , sogar hier , da schrieben sie , dass das Spiel derzeitig eher einer Alpha-Version entspricht und dass es eine Menge Bugs und KI-Fehler gibt.


----------



## Hugo78 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Die richtige Version von ArmA2 kommt doch eh erst in 3 Wochen, vom Publisher 505 (EU version).

Das Morphicon (Peter Games) unfähig ist, eine finale Version abzuwarten, haben sie doch schon bei ArmA 1 gezeigt.
Die wollen einfach als erste mit ArmA 2 am Markt sein, weil sie genau wissen, dass das Spiel ohne Konkurrenz ist, und ne treue Fangemeinde hat.


----------



## Huskyboy (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Hugo78 am 27.05.2009 16:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Die richtige Version von ArmA2 kommt doch eh erst in 3 Wochen, vom Publisher 505 (EU version).
> 
> Das Morphicon (Peter Games) unfähig ist, eine finale Version abzuwarten, haben sie doch schon bei ArmA 1 gezeigt.
> Die wollen einfach als erste mit ArmA 2 am Markt sein, weil sie genau wissen, dass das Spiel ohne Konkurrenz ist, und ne treue Fangemeinde hat.



ja und? deswegen soll man das spiel jetzt nicht testen bzw davor warnen dürfen?


----------



## N8Mensch (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				System am 27.05.2009 13:12 schrieb:
			
		

> ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster



Ich glaube nicht, dass irgend jemand etwas anderes erwartet hat. So naiv ist kein Mensch.
Arma2 schaue ich mir in 1-2 Jahren mal an, dann ist es vielleicht relativ gut spielbar.


----------



## Feuerfalke (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				tatts am 27.05.2009 16:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 27.05.2009 16:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Raubkopierer laden alles, hauptsache sie haben es vor dem Release und erst recht saugen sie Dinge, die es in Nachbarländern für 50% weniger Euronen gibt.


----------



## Huskyboy (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Feuerfalke am 27.05.2009 16:59 schrieb:
			
		

> tatts am 27.05.2009 16:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



spiele die als verbuggt gelten wurden kaum geladen (sieht man mal von GTA 4 jetzt ab)


----------



## s3nSeLeZz (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 27.05.2009 16:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Hugo78 am 27.05.2009 16:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das sagt er doch garnicht.. hörma auf mit deinen wilden Äußerungen hier...


----------



## Mothman (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 27.05.2009 17:00 schrieb:
			
		

> spiele die als verbuggt gelten wurden kaum geladen (sieht man mal von GTA 4 jetzt ab)


Was wohl auch daran liegt, dass die Patch-Unterstützung für Raubkopien nicht 100% gegeben ist. Und ein Raubkopierer somit unter Umständen dazu verdammt ist seine Kopie immer in der 1.0 Version zu spielen, die ja ggf. verbuggt ist.


----------



## harndrang (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 27.05.2009 16:55 schrieb:
			
		

> harndrang am 27.05.2009 16:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bugs, ja. Aber im heutigen Artikel wurde das Spiel als unspielbar beschrieben. Es hätte demnach ja schon zur Vorschau unspielbar sein müssen. Ich glaube nicht, das die Redakteure einen Fehler gemacht haben oder sogar (wie vermutet) mit Absicht einen schlechten Bericht rausgeben. Es gibt ja nur wenige Möglichkeiten.

1) Redakteure haben doch einen Fehler bei der Inst .gemacht (Das sollte aber nicht passieren. Ein Installer sollte so gut sein das keine Fehler passieren dürfen)

2) Es wurde aus versehen eine falsche CD (Propepressung oder sowas) an PC Games gesendet. halte ich zwar auch für unwahrscheinlich.. aber möglich.

3) Das Spiel ist wirklich so buggy. Das wäre echt ne Frechheit.

Das PCG den Bericht zurückzieht ist nur verständlich. PCG ist davon abhängig das die Preview Versionen von den Publishern bekommen. Machst Du nicht das was der Publisher will bekommt Du halt beim nächsten Game keine Preview Version mehr. So einfach ist das.

Gruß


----------



## Huskyboy (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				s3nSeLeZz am 27.05.2009 17:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 27.05.2009 16:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja Herr Communitymanager..

naja auch kopien kann man mittlerweile patchen, gibt sogar cracked patches, aber das ist hier nicht das thema


----------



## Rage1988 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				harndrang am 27.05.2009 17:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 27.05.2009 16:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1, und 2 , wurden schon mehrfach von Redakteuren wiederlegt   
Musste ein paar Seiten weiter vorne schauen.


----------



## Huskyboy (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				harndrang am 27.05.2009 17:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 27.05.2009 16:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



es war *KEINE* preview sondern eine verkaufsversion.. die die jeder händler ins regal stellt


----------



## fiumpf (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 27.05.2009 17:00 schrieb:
			
		

> spiele die als verbuggt gelten wurden kaum geladen (sieht man mal von GTA 4 jetzt ab)


   Wo war GTA IV denn verbuggt?


----------



## tatts (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				harndrang am 27.05.2009 16:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Das PCG den Bericht zurückzieht ist nur verständlich. PCG ist davon abhängig das die Preview Versionen von den Publishern bekommen. Machst Du nicht das was der Publisher will bekommt Du halt beim nächsten Game keine Preview Version mehr. So einfach ist das.


 Tjo lieber das berichten was Vorliegt, anstelle von falscher Berichterstattung oder einer solchen die Lückenhaft ist sodass ein anderer zusammenhang entsteht....

WER MIST BAUT MUSS DAZU STEHEN! 

und er so müll wie E5 und weisder geier programmiert muss sich nciht wundern wenn da die spieler/käufer abwandern.... da programmiert ja der kline inder unter meinm Küchentisch mit nem C64 bessere sachen .ggrrrrr


----------



## unimatrix (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Mal was zum Zensurvorwurf: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Embargo_(journalism)


----------



## Huskyboy (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				unimatrix am 27.05.2009 17:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal was zum Zensurvorwurf: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Embargo_(journalism)



trifft nicht zu, da kein test veröffentlicht wurde

was hier zutrifft ist änderung der berichterstattung durch einen dritten, das fällt durchaus unter zensur, bzw riecht es sehr stark danach

ich denke sogar soweit das es absicht war den erscheinungstermin des spieles kurz hinter das erscheinen der zeitschriften zu legen und gleichzeitig ein presseembargo draufzuhauen

währen die hefte vor dem release erschienen hätte man mit embargo garnicht kommen können


----------



## tatts (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 27.05.2009 17:17 schrieb:
			
		

> unimatrix am 27.05.2009 17:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das seh ich auch so...


----------



## Mothman (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				unimatrix am 27.05.2009 17:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal was zum Zensurvorwurf: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Embargo_(journalism)


Ist ja auch egal. Das Spiel wird am Freitag sicher nicht 100% bugfrei sein. Und bekommt mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit (den Vorzeichen nach zu deuten) eine für den Hersteller/Publisher enttäuschende Wertung. 
Das Einzige, was sie erreichen ist, dass es evtl. einige Leute gibt, die dadurch nicht rechtzeitig gewarnt werden und sich das Spiel voreilig kaufen.  

Naja, aber man sollte wirklich abwarten. Ich hatte sowieso nicht vor mir das Spiel zu kaufen, darum muss ich mich eh nicht aufregen. Nur für die Fans von ArmA tut es mir leid, dass das Ganze schon wieder mit so einer Farce beginnt. Da hätte ich ja schon jetzt keinen Bock mehr. Ein wirklich gutes Produkt hat doch so etwas garnicht nötig, oder?


----------



## unimatrix (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Nein? Dann hab ich die Überschrift: "ArmA 2: PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation [update]" und die eindeutige Wertung im Artikel fehlinterpretiert. Entschuldigung.


----------



## Huskyboy (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				unimatrix am 27.05.2009 17:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein? Dann hab ich die Überschrift: "ArmA 2: PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation [update]" und die eindeutige Wertung im Artikel fehlinterpretiert. Entschuldigung.



dumm für dich, es war ein interview mit den testern kein test, es gab auch keine wertung

kann die PCGames nicht einen der praktikanten losschicken, der das spiel kauft und dann den testbericht veröffentlichen? das wär rechtlich wohl wasserdicht da man ja das gekaufte spiel "testet"


----------



## Spruso (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 27.05.2009 17:17 schrieb:
			
		

> unimatrix am 27.05.2009 17:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, darüber lässt sich streiten.

Nicht, dass ich das gut finde, aber es ist durchaus so, dass man dem ursprünglichen Artikel in gewissem Grade eine marktschädigende Wirkung unterstellen kann und die ist nun mal durch die Pressefreiheit nicht gedeckt.

Aber das ist eigentlich eh egal. Diejenigen, die sich für das Thema interessieren, werden unterdessen informiert sein und Mundpropaganda (hier nicht im negativen Sinne verstehen bitte) ist ein mächtiges Mittel.

Ich bin jedenfalls auf den richtigen Artikel am Freitag gespannt und ob es auch einen Nachtest geben wird, wenn die reguläre (sprich UK 505) Version im Handel ist, da ich mir grundsätzlich keine verstümmelten und mit schlechten Sprechern verunstalteten deutschen Versionen kaufe.


----------



## tatts (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				unimatrix am 27.05.2009 17:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein? Dann hab ich die Überschrift: "ArmA 2: PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation [update]" und die eindeutige Wertung im Artikel fehlinterpretiert. Entschuldigung.



tjo wie vorhergesagt hieß vorher anders


----------



## FlorianStangl (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Grundsätzlich zur Info, wie das mit der Berichterstattung läuft:
- Wenn das Spiel legal im Handel erhätlich ist, können wir damit alles anstellen, was wir wollen. Legal im Handel schließt Importe aus Fernost mit Tintenstrahl-Covers aus...
- Wenn wir eine eine Vorabversion bekommen (Alpha, Beta, Pre-Master, Goldmaster, etc.) können wir darüber berichten. Was wir wollen. ABER: Wenn der Publisher uns eine Version NICHT zum Test freigibt, dürfen wir nur ein Preview bringen. Also keine Wertung, keine echten Bewertungen des Gespielten, sondern überwiegend beschreibende Aussagen. 
- Wenn wir eine Version testen dürfen, dann wird das Gespielte natürlich bewertet. Wobei es immer dann heikel wird, wenn die Testversion NICHT die Verkaufsversion ist, sondern eine Vorabversion. Bei denen gibt es oft mal Macken, auf die der Entwickler/Publisher hinweist. Dem kann man vertrauen, oder auch nicht. Meist ist es besser, offen darauf hinzuweisen, dass das Versprechen nicht geprüft werden kann (betrifft natürlich fast immer Print-Magazine, wegen der Vorlaufzeiten).
- Bei all diesen Versionen, die es nicht im Handel gibt, kann der Entwickler/Publisher/Rechteinhaber jederzeit die Freigabe zur Berichterstattung zurückziehen. Ohne Angabe von Gründen. 
- Raubkopien werden keinesfalls für Tests verwendet. Natürlich kommt es aber vor, dass man sich eine Verkaufsversion legal im Ausland besorgt, sollte dort das Spiel früher in den Handel kommen.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				N-o-x am 27.05.2009 15:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Beispiel:
> Es ist jedesmal ein reines Glücksspiel, wenn ein Trigger durch eine KI Aktion ausgelöst werden muss, beispielsweise durch Einsteigen in einen Hubschrauber. Passiert gern mal, dass sich ein Kamerad irgendwo am Heli verfängt und man neu laden muss, oder dass Befehle verweigert werden, weil die Einheit an einer Hauswand festhängt.
> 
> Die Betonung liegt auf 2 Jahre nach Release.
> ...


Das muss ich unterschreiben. Und diese "Langzeitunfähigkeit" im Bezug auf die Optimierung des ersten Teils macht Bohemia für mich echt zum absolut roten Tuch. Die Schimpfwörter müssten erst noch erfunden werden, damit ich die Situation aus meiner Sicht entsprechend "blumig" beschreiben könnte. Die Einzelspielerkampagne ist bei mir nur mit viel Glück lösbar. Scripts lösen nicht aus, Soldaten des Squads gehen im Wald gelegentlich "verloren" (weil die scheinbar feststecken), Fahrzeuge sind zum Teil noch immer nicht in der Lage, Straßen oder Routen im Gelände sauber abzufahren. Ja, der MP geht recht gut von der Hand, und läuft imho rund. Aber der SP ist noch immer ein Glücksspiel. 

In meiner "Karriere" als Spieler kann ich mich plattformübergreifend nicht daran entsinnen, dass mich jemals ein Spiel so massiv aufgeregt hat, wie ArmA. Selbst Gothic 3 ist im Vergleich dazu ein Spielchen mit "annehmbarer Problemdichte". 

Regards, eX!


----------



## unimatrix (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Der Titel des Artikels ist bis auf [update] der ursprünglich veröffentlichte..


----------



## Huskyboy (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				FlorianStangl am 27.05.2009 17:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Grundsätzlich zur Info, wie das mit der Berichterstattung läuft:
> - Wenn das Spiel legal im Handel erhätlich ist, können wir damit alles anstellen, was wir wollen. Legal im Handel schließt Importe aus Fernost mit Tintenstrahl-Covers aus...



einige händler verkaufen das spiel bereits, also praktikanten mobilisieren, losschicken, wofür sind die denn sonst da, ausser Kaffee kochen

Gothic 3 war ja wenigstens lösbar, auch wen nebenquests probleme machten arma 1 war da noch nen ganz anderes kaliber, besonders ohne patches

und das ganze jetzt wieder..


----------



## tatts (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				unimatrix am 27.05.2009 17:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Titel des Artikels ist bis auf [update] der ursprünglich veröffentlichte..


nö  da stand irgendwas mit strotzt vor fehlern oder sowas kann aber auch der unter artikel gewesen sein


----------



## unimatrix (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Ich zieh mich auf die Insel zurück und warte auf 505


----------



## FlorianStangl (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Spruso am 27.05.2009 17:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht, dass ich das gut finde, aber es ist durchaus so, dass man dem ursprünglichen Artikel in gewissem Grade eine marktschädigende Wirkung unterstellen kann und die ist nun mal durch die Pressefreiheit nicht gedeckt.



Doch, das wäre gar kein Problem. Siehe meinen Beitrag von eben - uns fehlt in diesem Fall nur die Grundlage der Berichterstattung. Gibt einschlägige Urteile dazu, und generell sind Testberichte oder wertende Aussagen zu Produkten kaum vor Gericht angreifbar. Sie müssen nur sachlich sein und nicht beleidigend etc. Allerdings muss der Publisher das nicht akzeptieren, wenn wir eine von ihm vorab freigegebene Version besprechen - diese Freigabe kann er wieder zurückziehen.


----------



## Huskyboy (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				FlorianStangl am 27.05.2009 17:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Spruso am 27.05.2009 17:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



und ohne freigabe existiert keine version die man testen könnte, das wird dann wieder schwierig

allerdings könnte man das spiel heute schon kaufen wenn man etwas hinne macht

wir hätten es heute auch eventuell schon an die vorbesteller verkauft, nur aufgrund des PCGames berichtes nehmen wir davon abstand.. und die vorbesteller waren damit einverstanden


----------



## tatts (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				unimatrix am 27.05.2009 17:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich zieh mich auf die Insel zurück und warte auf 505



so nochmal mein archiv durchforstet und da stand " ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation" und nun steht da son verwaschener nichts sagender Artikel...


zum thema abwarten binn ich mir bei den jungs nicht so sicher denke das wird immer buggy bleiben und´zwar so das man sich immer irgendwo getreten fühlt meinermeinung nach dafür gabs genug games von den jungs die das beweisen  - meinermeinung nach


----------



## unimatrix (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Bei der Konkurrenz kann man auch das lesen: http://www.gamestar.de/community/gspinboard/showpost.php?p=10819227&postcount=302 das macht zumindest Hoffnung, dass noch nicht alles verloren ist.


----------



## Spruso (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				FlorianStangl am 27.05.2009 17:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Spruso am 27.05.2009 17:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und wieder was gelernt. Ich dachte immer, nur bei Satire sei das geschützt.

Dann bleibt nur, wie Husky schon sagte, Praktikanten oder Volontäre losschicken.  
Und wenn sie sich weigern, einfach mit Entzug der Stiefellecklizenz drohen und zum Zwangsdienst an der Kaffeemaschine verdonnern.


----------



## Huskyboy (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

einen ähnlichen fall hatte die Gamestar damals mit KnightShift da ging es dann aber soweit das der Publisher (Zuxxez) versucht da das ganze heft aus dem handel zu nehmen

ging allerdings auch in die Hose

ich bin weiterhin dafür, verkaufsversion heute bzw morgen holen und dann den test raushauen.. da kann sich Peter Games auf den Kopf stellen


----------



## MidwayCV41 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				unimatrix am 27.05.2009 17:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der Konkurrenz kann man auch das lesen: http://www.gamestar.de/community/gspinboard/showpost.php?p=10819227&postcount=302 das macht zumindest Hoffnung, dass noch nicht alles verloren ist.




Naja, ein 2 Stundentest eines Amateurs sagt leider jetzt auch nicht wirklich viel aus. Bei PCG wurde ja versucht, die komplette Kampange durch zu spielen, und das ging wohl mächtig in die Hose.


----------



## Huskyboy (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				MidwayCV41 am 27.05.2009 17:43 schrieb:
			
		

> unimatrix am 27.05.2009 17:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




vorallem hatte dieser schon die ersten probleme, im tutorial schon


----------



## unimatrix (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Ist schon fantastisch zu hören dass Leute glauben, als Spieletester bräuchte man ein Hochschuldiplom


----------



## Huskyboy (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				unimatrix am 27.05.2009 17:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist schon fantastisch zu hören dass Leute glauben, als Spieletester bräuchte man ein Hochschuldiplom



und was soll das jetzt bitte aussagen?


----------



## MidwayCV41 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				unimatrix am 27.05.2009 17:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist schon fantastisch zu hören dass Leute glauben, als Spieletester bräuchte man ein Hochschuldiplom



So war das jetzt nicht gemeint, ist auch etwas blöd geschrieben von mir. Aber es geht darum, das der Spieler dort eher just for fun macht während PCG das Spiel von A-Z testet. Und in 2 Stunden ist das absolut nicht getan.

Bei ArmA 1 haben mir die ersten 2 Stunden auch gefallen, die Ernüchterung kam dann ein paar Spielstunden später. Das steigerte sich bis zu einem deinstall ein paar Wochen Später.


----------



## Rage1988 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 27.05.2009 17:47 schrieb:
			
		

> unimatrix am 27.05.2009 17:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Also ich schu gerne mal bei Gamesvotes vorbei , da äußern freie Spieler ihre Meinung , einen besseren Test findet man einfach nicht .


----------



## Huskyboy (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rage1988 am 27.05.2009 17:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 27.05.2009 17:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sag ich ja nichts, sein posting klingt nur eher nach "ach die sind zu dumm zum installieren und spielen"


----------



## hornboy (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

ich glaub das game wird mega verbugged.


----------



## unimatrix (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Dass Spieltester für mich keine Gurus sind. 

Unabhängig davon kann sich doch auch ein "Amateur" innerhalb von 2 Stunden eine Meinung bilden, oder nicht? Vllt ist er auch im Bereich Shooter gar kein Amateur?


----------



## Rage1988 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 27.05.2009 17:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Rage1988 am 27.05.2009 17:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sein Beitrag bezog sich wohl eher auf den Test von dem Gamestar-Link , und jemand hat ja gemeint , dass dies kein guter Test wär , weil es ein Use geschrieben hat.

Jeder kann seine Meinung abgeben , denn jeder hat auch eine eigene Meinung .


----------



## FlorianStangl (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				unimatrix am 27.05.2009 17:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Dass Spieltester für mich keine Gurus sind.
> 
> Unabhängig davon kann sich doch auch ein "Amateur" innerhalb von 2 Stunden eine Meinung bilden, oder nicht? Vllt ist er auch im Bereich Shooter gar kein Amateur?



Spieletester sind keine Gurus. Stimmt. Aber niemand kann - und sollte - sich bei komplexen Spielen innerhalb von 2 Stunden eine Meinung bilden. Das halte ich für hochgradig unseriös. Die Gothics, Flashpoints oder ArmAs dieser Welt brauchen tagelange Tests.


----------



## unimatrix (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Wer seit 2001 in der Reihe aktiv ist, kann das durchaus. Denn er kennt die Macken von OFP:CWC und OFP:R, genauso wie die von ArmA1. Man kann sicherlich keine fehlerhaften Skripte in ausführlichster Form testen, aber man kann beurteilen ob ein Spiel ein Bug-Desaster ist oder nicht.


----------



## Huskyboy (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				unimatrix am 27.05.2009 18:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer seit 2001 in der Reihe aktiv ist, kann das durchaus. Denn er kennt die Macken von OFP:CWC und OFP:R, genauso wie die von ArmA1. Man kann sicherlich keine fehlerhaften Skripte in ausführlichster Form testen, aber man kann beurteilen ob ein Spiel ein Bug-Desaster ist oder nicht.



tja und bei ihm sind in 2 stunden schon "plotstopper" bugs aufgetreten.. super..  



> Das Teamkommandotutorial ließ sich nicht abschließen da, egal was ich versucht habe, der angesagte Hubschrauber nicht auftauchte.



im Tutorial bereits, und laut aussage von Robert Horn wird es nachher noch wesentlich schlimmer, und KI mängel dürfen bei so einem spiel nicht auftreten


----------



## unimatrix (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

@Huskyboy: Kannst Du mal versuchen darauf zu verzichten, ständige fremde Unterhaltungen zu hijacken? Deine Gehabe kann einem leicht die Lust auf eine konstruktive Unterhaltung nehmen!


----------



## Huskyboy (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				unimatrix am 27.05.2009 18:14 schrieb:
			
		

> @Huskyboy: Kannst Du mal versuchen darauf zu verzichten, ständige fremde Unterhaltungen zu hijacken? Deine Gehabe kann einem leicht die Lust auf eine konstruktive Unterhaltung nehmen!



tja blöd wenn man dir vorführt wie schlecht dein lieblingsspiel sein könnte..  

fakt ist sowohl PCGames als auch der "tester" im gamestar boards haben bugs gefunden, letzterer noch nicht so viele da er erst seit 2 stunden spielt

toll nicht, son bugfreies spiel


----------



## Mothman (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Macht doch keinen Sinn sich gegenseitig vorzuhalten, wie schlecht oder toll das Spiel wird.
Kann doch von uns im Endeffekt noch garkeiner wissen. 
Jeder kann seine Meinung z uden Vorfällen ablassen und sagen, was er darüber denkt. Aber den Anderen zu überzeugen versuchen macht doch wirklich keinen Sinn, zumal doch noch niemand von uns das Spiel gespielt hat.


----------



## RobertHorn (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 27.05.2009 18:11 schrieb:
			
		

> im Tutorial bereits, und laut aussage von Robert Horn wird es nachher noch wesentlich schlimmer, und KI mängel dürfen bei so einem spiel nicht auftreten



Doch, ich finde bei einem Spiel wie ArmA dürfen KI-Mängel durchaus auftreten. Wer die Serie mag, der weiß, dass sie nie alle perfekt waren und der kann auch damit leben. Ich bezeichne mich selbst als echten OFP-Fan, mein Mit-Tester Stefan Weiss ebenso, wenn nicht noch mehr.

Wir lieben diese Art von Taktik-Shooter. ArmA simuliert Krieg auf eine höchst ambitionierte Weise, nämlich indem es ohne große Skripts auskommt und die KI selbt Entscheidungen treffen lässt. In der Natur der Sache liegt eben, dass so etwas kaum fehlerfrei möglich ist. Ein Umstand, den wir durchaus berücksichtigen und akzeptieren. Fehler dürfen also bis zu einem gewissen Grad durchaus passieren, meiner persönlichen Meinung nach. Bei Arma 2 sind diese Fehler aber auf einem unzumutbaren Niveau angelangt. So massiv, dass es uns schlicht die Sprache verschlagen hat.

Stefan und ich nehmen uns jetzt jeweils eine Version mit nach Hause. Damit probieren wir den Beta-Patch (der in keiner Weise für die Öffentlichkeit bestimmt ist, sondern "nur" uns Testern helfen soll und uns darüber hinaus auch erst heute zur Verfügung gestellt wurde. Vorher war davon niemals die Rede) aus und schauen, ob sich grundlegend etwas verändert hat. Es bleibt anzuzweifeln, aber man kann ja nie wissen...


----------



## Huskyboy (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

beta patch klingt schon so seltsam, das macht den eindruck als patcht der patch mehr fehler rein weil er eben Beta ist   

wie groß ist der Betapatch?

klar dürfen geringfügige KI mängel passieren, nur unspielbar darf das dadurch längst nicht werden, das hätte man als hersteller aber auch sehen MÜSSEN, und auch als Publisher, und wer nicht hören will muss fühlen


----------



## Mothman (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 27.05.2009 18:24 schrieb:
			
		

> wie groß ist der Betapatch?


20 GB


----------



## Rage1988 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				RHorn am 27.05.2009 18:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 27.05.2009 18:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wär schön , wenn man dann nochmal deine Meinung hören dürfte


----------



## unimatrix (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

@Huskyboy: Ach blöde nicht wirklich, aber einfältig dein Gehabe. Ich bin schon zwei Dekaden aus der Schule raus, um mich auf diesem Level mit ständig reinquakenden Menschen weiter zu unterhalten. Wenn Dir Spiele noch so nahe gehen, dass Du die Keule zur Verteidigung auspacken möchtest, dann unterstelle doch bitte nicht gleich anderen dasselbe Verhalten.

Ich klinke mich hier aus, denn es macht tatsächlich nur Sinn alle Reviews zu lesen und dass schliesst besonders die von den Amateuren, also der Community erstellten, für mich mit ein.


----------



## Huskyboy (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rage1988 am 27.05.2009 18:26 schrieb:
			
		

> RHorn am 27.05.2009 18:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



obwohl ich der meinung bin das man defintiv ohne patch testen sollte, denn die "nopatch" steht im laden


----------



## Rabowke (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 27.05.2009 18:33 schrieb:
			
		

> obwohl ich der meinung bin das man defintiv ohne patch testen sollte, denn die "nopatch" steht im laden


Soweit ich aber weiß, wenn im Vorfeld bekannt ist, dass am Releasetag ein Patch zur Verfügung gestellt wird und den Testern ein (Beta)Patch gegeben wird, dann wird auf dieser Grundlage getestet und auch bewertet.

Ich finds jetzt nur ein wenig merkwürdig zu behaupten, seitens BI, dass die PCG eine merkwürdige Version hätte bzw. es an ihnen liegen würde und plötzlich, aus heiterem Himmel, ein Patch zur Verfügung gestellt wird.

An dem Patch arbeitet BI ja nun nicht seit 4h, also hätte man diesen den Redaktionen auch vorher geben können.

Was Usertests angeht: sowas ist mMn mit Vorsicht zugenießen, natürlich können Usertests auch objektiv verfasst werden, aber mal ehrlich: wer sich das Spiel kauft und ggf. vor Release zur Verfügung hat ( durch welche Quellen auch immer ), wird ein Fan des Spiels sein und wird dementsprechend, meine Meinung, nicht so objektiv bewerten (können) wie ein normaler Spieleredakteur.

Leser / Usertests werden dann interessant, wenn die breite Masse das Spiel zur Verfügung hat und ihre Eindrücke hier postet. Sowas les ich gerne, weil man von verschiedenen Meinungen / Beiträgen das für sich relevante herauslesen kann.


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 27.05.2009 13:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz speziell an Shadow_Man, falls der das hier lesen sollte: Du regst dich ja auch oft und berechtigt über Bugs auf. Was machst du jetzt? Kaufst du das Spiel trotzdem, oder demonstrierst du Kundenkompetenz?



Ich bin gerade am überlegen, was ich mache, schaue mich im Internet um, ob es vielleicht noch weitere Reviews und Meinungen gibt. Du hast aber schon recht, wenn das stimmt, dann muss ich die Vorbestellung stornieren.
Leider hab ich diesen Artikel hier von der PC Games nicht mehr mitbekommen, als ich heute auf die Seite kam, war schon dieses Update da.

Ich bin im Moment auch ziemlich sprachlos, dachte wirklich man hätte aus den Fehlern der Vergangenheit gelernt. Jetzt wird das Ganze auch noch immer fragwürdiger, warum der deutsche Publisher so auf dem Termin festhielt,obwohl fast jeder in den Previews geschrieben hat, dass man dem Spiel noch etwas Zeit geben müsste.
In den letzten Wochen/Monaten waren in den Foren sowieso viele negative Meinungen über den Publisher zu lesen. Viele aus der Community sind mit dem Publisher nicht zufrieden, werfen ihm reine Geldgeilheit vor. Während der internationale Publisher den Termin gleich auf Ende Juni setzte, hat Morphicon unbedingt darauf bestanden, dass es in Deutschland früher erscheint.
Bei ArmA 1 war es doch ähnlich, wir Deutschen mussten die Beta-Tester spielen, während das Spiel international ein paar Monate später erschien.
Wenn man das mit dem Release nicht gebacken bekommt, dann sollte man sich meiner Meinung nach einfach von dem Publisher trennen. Morphicon zeigt da leider schon Züge, die da an Jowood erinnern.

Was mich allerdings auch nervt, sind jetzt die Kommentare mancher Spieler. Solche a la: "Wenn KI und Scripte nicht funktionieren, ist doch egal, hauptsache der MP funktioniert!"
Da kann ich nur mit dem Kopf schütteln. Diese sollten mal darüber nachdenken, was Operation Flashpoint so legendär gemacht hat: Das war die einzigartige und absolut stimmige SP Kampagne.
Ich liebe das Spielprinzip ja auch total, hab damals Operation Flashpoint Tag und Nacht gespielt, für mich gar das beste Computerspiel aller Zeiten. Auch ArmA 1 hab ich gerne gespielt, *aber* dennoch darf man nicht mit der Fan-Brille herumlaufen, sondern sollte das Ganze auch kritisch und sachlich betrachten.
Wenn der Entwickler und Publisher es nicht schaffen ArmA 2 einigermaßen fehlerfrei zu veröffentlichen, dann gehört denen auch eins auf den Deckel, wie bei jedem anderen fehlerhaften Spiel auch. Da darf man keine Ausnahme machen.


----------



## Mothman (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 27.05.2009 18:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Was Usertests angeht: sowas ist mMn mit Vorsicht zugenießen, natürlich können Usertests auch objektiv verfasst werden, aber mal ehrlich: wer sich das Spiel kauft und ggf. vor Release zur Verfügung hat ( durch welche Quellen auch immer ), wird ein Fan des Spiels sein und wird dementsprechend, meine Meinung, nicht so objektiv bewerten (können) wie ein normaler Spieleredakteur.


Wobei Redakteure ja auch Fans sein können (wie man beispielhaft ein paar Postings vorne lesen kann) und die sind auch nur Menschen, die durch ihre eigenen Gefühle bestimmt werden.   

EDIT:
@Shadow_Man: Sehr gut. Ich hätte jetzt ehrlcih gesagt erwartet, dass du versucht noch etwas schön zu reden. Da muss ich mich entschuldigen, da hab ich dich unterschätzt.


----------



## Huskyboy (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 27.05.2009 18:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 27.05.2009 18:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das liest sich aber eher so als wenn man bis vor nen paar stunden nichts von einem Patch gewusst hätte, und ich glaube in dem fall wohl eher PCG als dem Hersteller, das der nämlich jetzt schadensbegrenzung betreibt ist wohl eigeninteresse

die version war ja zum test so freigegeben, ohne patch, nur hätte erst freitag veröffentlicht würden dürfen also ab 0:00 Uhr, da hätte man den patch eh nicht mehr testen können


----------



## nikiburstr8x (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Oinix am 27.05.2009 16:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Und ja auch die Redaktion einer PC-Zeitschrift kann sich irren und Fehler machen, wie jeder andere Mensch auf dieser Welt auch.


Jetzt mal Hand aufs Herz:
Warum sollten die Redakteure hier lügen?

Auch von einem Irrtum kann keine Rede sein.  

Als ob ein Spielemagazin falsche negative Kritik über ein Spiel äußert, nur um sich zu profilieren.  
Das würde den Käufern dieses Magazins sicherlich bitter aufstoßen, wenn deren Journalismus unter anderem auf Lügen basiert.  
Das Vertrauen wäre sprichwörtlich im *rsch.
Niemand geht so ein Risiko ein.

Hier hat sich niemand geirrt.


----------



## Rabowke (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Mothman am 27.05.2009 18:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 27.05.2009 18:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sicherlich, aber von einem Redakteur erwarte ich ehrlich gesagt auch harte Worte als Fan.
Und ich hab das Interview, vor dem Update, gelesen und kann durchaus behaupten, dass in diesem Fall zwei Fans kritisch geurteilt haben. 

Ich mein, immerhin ist das der Job eines Redakteurs. Wenn er den Titel in den Himmel loben würde, zwei Tage später ist Verkaufsstart wäre die Reputation des testenden Redakteurs nachhaltig gestört bzw. sogar zerstört.

Aber was hat ein User, der Fan ist, großartiges zu verlieren? Garnichts. Außer vllt. ein paar dämliche Kommentare aufgrund seines Tests. Das wars.


----------



## Mothman (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 27.05.2009 18:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Sicherlich, aber von einem Redakteur erwarte ich ehrlich gesagt auch harte Worte als Fan.


Ja, da hast du recht. Ein Redakteur SOLLTE kompetent und professionell genug sein, um objektiv zu bleiben ... auch wenn sein Herz pocht vor Vorfreude. Aber ob das immer der Fall ist, weiß man nicht. Im Falle von PCG aber natürlich schon. Da  habe ich schon noch Vertauen, sonst wäre ich ja nicht immer noch (ja, haben sie mir eigentlich ins Hirn geschissen?^^) Abonnent.


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Mothman am 27.05.2009 18:45 schrieb:
			
		

> @Shadow_Man: Sehr gut. Ich hätte jetzt ehrlcih gesagt erwartet, dass du versucht noch etwas schön zu reden. Da muss ich mich entschuldigen, da hab ich dich unterschätzt.



Ich bin auch enttäuscht, schwer enttäuscht und auch irgendwie total traurig. Ich hatte mich schon seit Jahren nicht mehr so auf ein Spiel gefreut und hatte bis zuletzt die Hoffnung, dass sie aus der Vergangenheit gelernt hätten und dann das.
Als Taktiker-Shooter/Simulations-Fan sehnt man sich einfach nach einem Spiel, dass wieder die gleiche Faszination wie damals Operation Flashpoint ausstrahlt, aber sowas wird's dann wohl nie wieder geben


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Shadow_Man am 27.05.2009 18:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Mothman am 27.05.2009 18:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das steht doch noch nicht fest 
OFP war am Anfang auch teilweise unspielbar 
ich hatte in der Kampagne probleme ohne ende

hoffen und patch abwarten


----------



## Huskyboy (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				FrodoBeutlin am 27.05.2009 19:00 schrieb:
			
		

> hoffen und patch abwarten



nicht kaufen bevor ein patch da ist der so gut wie alle bugs behebt, also so in ca. nem Jahr


----------



## Mothman (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Shadow_Man am 27.05.2009 18:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Mothman am 27.05.2009 18:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Genauso ging es mir schon bei ArmA 1. Ich bin auch Flashpoint-"Fan" und habe es mit allen Addons durchgespielt ... habe nächtelang auf der Lauer gelegen mit Herzpochen und Angstschweiß und hatte Hochgefühle, wenn mein sauber vorbereiteter Plan zum Hinterhalt aufgegangen ist. Ich habe geflucht, gefeiert, bin um mein Leben gerannt, habe Feinde geschossen ... habe davon Nachts geträumt. Ein Erlebnis, welches wohl wirklich einmalig bleiben wird. 
Zumindest ArmA 1 konnte dort (für mich) schon nicht anknüpfen und Teil 2 wird es wohl leider leider ganz offenbar auch nicht. 
Ich hätte mir ganz sicher auch etwa Anderes gewünscht. 

Aber wer weiß. Vielleicht schaffen sie es ja diesmal zumindest mit weniger Patches und in kürzerer Zeit das Ganze spielbar zu gestalten. Noch muss man die Flinte nicht ins Korn werfen. Aber wenn es schon mit so einem Heckmeck anfängt, dann ärgert man sich aber natürlich schon ... egal, ob man ArmA 1 mochte, oder nicht.


----------



## ING (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

schon schade das der bericht jetzt wieder entfertn wurde. dieser deutsche publisher hat jedenfalls jetzt schon bei mir verschissen. wenn die pcg die verkaufsversion getestet hat (was sie ja mehrmals bestätigt haben) wird es auch in diesem zustand in den verkaufsreagelen stehen und das ist unzumutbar. besonders wenn dieser publisher darauf drängt es nur in de früher zu releasen ist das echt ein unding seinesgleichen und sollte knallhart bestrafft werden.

*ich hoffe am freitag um 00:01 uhr hier ein riesengroße "topmeldung" (ja liebe redis, hier wäre es wirklich mal angebracht!!!) zu lesen die eindeutig warnt.*

@ s3nSeLeZz & harndrang:
für 2 leute die sich heute erst angemeldet haben verhaltet ihr euch sehr sehr auffällig


----------



## hibbicon (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Die ersten Usereindrücke gibts schon auf hx3.de

Die Performance soll unter aller Sau sein,....wie ich erwartet habe.....


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 27.05.2009 19:01 schrieb:
			
		

> FrodoBeutlin am 27.05.2009 19:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wär nicht die erste veröffentlichte beta Version auf deren kauf ich gewartet habe


----------



## s3nSeLeZz (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				ING am 27.05.2009 19:08 schrieb:
			
		

> @ s3nSeLeZz & harndrang:
> für 2 leute die sich heute erst angemeldet haben verhaltet ihr euch sehr sehr auffällig



Sehe eigentlich keinen Grund warum ich mich auffällig verhalten haben soll. Ich habe lediglich meine Meinung kundgetan. Habe auch überhaupt keinen Grund ein fehlerhaftes Spiel zu schützen, selbst als "Community-Manager" von Bohemia Interactive. ( Dann schlag ich mich in so nem Forum mit Rotznasen rum, allet klärchen)

Wie bereits gesagt folge ich nur nicht dem breitem Spektrum welches hier Augen und Ohren in die Hände von den beiden Redakteuren legt. Sehr löblich diese Treue, für mich allerdings nichts weiteres als vorschnelle Beurteilungen. 

Ich werde mir gemütlich am Samstag nach dem ZZ Top- Konzert in Berlin schön selber ein Bild über das Spiel machen, und dabei wird es mir egal sein ob ein Herr Huskyboy das Spiel boykottiert oder nicht.

Damit sei die Diskussion über meinen beruflichen Werdegang bei Bohemia Interactive hoffentlich beendet.


----------



## Huskyboy (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				hibbicon am 27.05.2009 19:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Die ersten Usereindrücke gibts schon auf hx3.de
> 
> Die Performance soll unter aller Sau sein,....wie ich erwartet habe.....



ich seh da erstmal nur gesülze und keine erfahrungsberichte..


----------



## hibbicon (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 27.05.2009 19:16 schrieb:
			
		

> hibbicon am 27.05.2009 19:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dann musst du dir die Fleischbroken aus der Sülze eben raushohlen.


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				hibbicon am 27.05.2009 19:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Die ersten Usereindrücke gibts schon auf hx3.de
> 
> Die Performance soll unter aller Sau sein,....wie ich erwartet habe.....




ich les nix von schlechter performance
nur das einer mit sichtweite von 10km massenschlachten gestestet hat 
flüssig


----------



## Mothman (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				FrodoBeutlin am 27.05.2009 19:20 schrieb:
			
		

> hibbicon am 27.05.2009 19:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				tommy schrieb:
			
		

> Es läuft natürlich nicht flüssig wie ich dachte. trotz meines quad cores mit 2,83 GHZ ruckelt es bei 10 km sichtweite. bei 4km läuft es gut. wenn ich die schatten etwas runterstelle geht es gut. die performance ist also nicht so gut. Ich denke mal mit eine core 2 duo wird man schon problemchen haben.


Gleich das 5.Posting.

EDIT: "Unter aller Sau" war wohl etwas übertrieben.^^


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				hibbicon am 27.05.2009 19:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Die ersten Usereindrücke gibts schon auf hx3.de
> 
> Die Performance soll unter aller Sau sein,....wie ich erwartet habe.....



Was mich eben auch wundert. Mit dem letzten Patch (1.16) lief ArmA 1 bei mir Butterweich und gut, daher war ich ja so hoffnungsvoll für ArmA 2, weil ich dachte es würde darauf aufbauen. Ist ja immerhin die gleiche Engine.   
Aber wir können uns da ja wohl bald selbst einen Eindruck machen. Demo soll ja wohl diese oder nächste Woche erscheinen. Zumindest stand da gestern was auf ArmA2base.


----------



## hibbicon (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				FrodoBeutlin am 27.05.2009 19:20 schrieb:
			
		

> hibbicon am 27.05.2009 19:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja stimmt, da war ich zu schnell mit meinem Urteil.


----------



## Cowboy28 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Mal sehen was sich bezüglich des Patches tut...

Ich hatte eh vor erstmal eine Fahrrad-Tour durch Chernarus zu machen (kein Scherz!), und mir mal alles in Ruhe anzusehen. Ausserdem dürfte BIS recht schnell Patches bringen, so dass man es ohne weiteres spielen kann.

So, dann will ich nicht weiter beim bashen, Köpfe einschlagen und Vorab-Meckern stören...


----------



## chaos777 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

hier ist auch noch eine meinung von Termi
So, Zeit für ein kleines Update über Bugs und Spielspaß:

Die Steuerung fühlt sich für mich sehr natürlich an, einen FPS-Drop bemerke ich nicht. Die "Floating-Zone", die einen Waffenschwenk ohne Körperbewegung ermöglicht, ist hier von Haus aus auf "0" gestellt und die Waffe reagiert prompt auf die Mauseingaben.

Die "Wackelkamera", die wohl Kopfbewegungen der Spielfigur simulieren soll, ist eine nette Idee, die ich aber auf die kleinste Stufe zurückgeschraubt habe.
Auf der "Werkseinstellung" kommt bei mir ein leichtes Übelkeitsgefühl auf, da der Kopf schon arg hin- und herschwankt. Ich bin bei sowas recht empfindlich, Roßnaturen mag es da anders gehen.

Auf kleinster Stufe allerdings kehrt sich der Effekt um und man erreicht ein ziemlich cooles "Mittendrin" Gefühl das sich ein wenig verliert, wenn man die Funktion ganz abschaltet.

----- Bugs und Auffälligkeiten. Wir wollen nichts verschweigen -----

Man sollte seine Missionsbeschreibung sehr genau lesen, sonst könnte es passieren, dass man am Extraktionspunkt steht und Löcher in die Luft starrt.
Wenn die Aufgabe lautet ein Dorf von allen Feindkräften zu säubern, dann ist auch der kleine Schütze Arsch gemeint, der in der Scheune hinten links hinter dem Heuhaufen liegt.
Alle Feinde neutralisieren heißt genau das.
Für mich kein Bug, aber bei der sehr realistischen Feinderkennung (Wer mit grüner Uniform im hohen Gras liegt, den Bemerkt man, übetrieben gesprochen, erst wenn man drauftritt), täte eine Rückmeldung über den Fortschritt des "Durchsuchens" gut.

Allerdings haben echte Soldaten den mangels Aufklärung oft auch nicht. Zusätzlich sollte man im Hinterkopf behalten dass man ja selber die Aufklärung ist.
Für mich daher kein Bug in dem Sinne.

Auf der In-Game Map habe ich festgestellt dass es vorkommen kann, dass in einem kleinen Umkreis um das Einsatzziel kein Mapcursor eingeblendet werden könnte.
Um die Map zu zoomen und zu verschieben muss man dann leicht ausserhalb seines Missionsgebietes klicken.
Das ist allerdings nur ein mal vorgekommen und war nach zwei- dreimaligem öffnen und schließen der Map innerhalb der Mission plötzlich weg.
Für mich ein Bug, wenn auch kein großer.

Es scheint mir, als könnten meine Leute manchmal durch Wände sehen, da Feinde rechts gemeldet wurden, obwohl eine Mauer die Sichtlinie blockierte. Allerdings kann ich nicht mit Sicherheit sagen ob der Feind nicht auf dem Dach stand, da der recht schnell niedergeknallt wurde.
Daher lasse ich das mal unbestätigt, nenne es aber hier trotzdem.

Anti-Aliasing bekomme ich nicht richtig eingestellt. Das Spiel schaut zwar wirklich gut aus, mich stören aber Treppeneffekte bei Stromleitungen u.ä.
Ich bin aber noch beim kombinieren der verschiedenen Grafikoptionen und versaut wird mir der Spass dadurch nicht.
Ich würde das auf keinen Fall als Bug klassifizieren. Man muss halt ausprobieren, welche Optionen auf dem jeweiligen System am besten ausschauen.

Das nachladen der Texturen dauert manchmal etwas länger als die Bewegung der Spielfigur von Ort zu Ort. Daher kann es vorkommen, dass man, insbesondere wenn man schnell durch eine Stadt rennt, manchmal die eher matschigen "Entfernungstexturen" auf Fahrzeugen und Gebäuden sieht bevor diese nachgeladen oder "umgeschaltet" wurden.
Auch für mich nichts großes, da kann man aber noch nachbessern.

Mehr Bugs und Auffälligkeiten habe ich, zusammen mit denen im ersten Post, bisher nicht gefunden. Werde hier aber weitere, die mir auffallen posten.

Schlußbemerkung:

Der Spaß ist ungebrochen, das Spiel läuft weiter stabil und flüssig bei ansprechender Optik und die Atmosphäre wurde bisher durch nichts beeinflußt. Bisher hatte ich keinen Absturz, Hänger oder sonstwas zu verzeichnen.

Ich möchte aber auch darauf hinweisen, dass ich hier einen rein subjektiven Eindruck wiedergebe. Es mag Leute geben die es ungemein stört, dass Soldaten die Waffe mit der Mündung nach oben auf dem Rücken trage. Mir ist das ziemlich egal.
Es mag Leute geben, die einen anderen Anspruch an Grafik oder Handling haben und die es wahnsinnig macht, beim schnellen Kopfbewegen einen Motion-Blur Effekt zu haben, ich finde es optisch reizvoll.

Ich möchte damit nur sagen dass ich nicht verantwortlich bin für eventuelle Kaufentscheidungen die hinterher, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, bereut werden.
Ich bin kein FPS-Spezialist, ich bin kein Spieleredakteur und ich bin kein Hardcore-Progamer und vielleicht habe ich mit meinem Computersystem in der momentanen Situation einfach nur Glück.

Ich habe einfach Spaß an militärischen Taktiksimulationen und ArmA 2 ist, natürlich nur für mich, das bisher beste nach Operation Flashpoint.
Damit meine ich, dass es "Out-of-the-Box" bereits Spielspaß, Tolle Optik und gute Atmosphäre mitbringt ohne dass ich erst auf Mods warten müßte wie bei Arma 1.

Dass da noch einiges an Patches kommen wird und das ArmA2 noch nicht wirklich Final ist, das sollte jedem klar sein der die offizielle Berichterstattung verfolgt.

Ich kann nur von mir behaupten, positiv Überrascht worden zu sein.
ArmA 2 hat für mich das Zeug, eine Genrereferenz zu werden.


----------



## N8Mensch (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				chaos777 am 27.05.2009 20:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Das nachladen der Texturen dauert manchmal etwas länger als die Bewegung der Spielfigur von Ort zu Ort. Daher kann es vorkommen, dass man, insbesondere wenn man schnell durch eine Stadt rennt, manchmal die eher matschigen "Entfernungstexturen" auf Fahrzeugen und Gebäuden sieht bevor diese nachgeladen oder "umgeschaltet" wurden.
> Auch für mich nichts großes, da kann man aber noch nachbessern.



Vorweg: Gut geschriebene Meinung zum Spiel von dir.

Zum Nachladen der Texturen: Das könnte, schätze ich mal, an zu wenig VRam liegen. Glaube gelesen zu haben, dass Arma2 mehr als 512 MB benötigt. Wenn der Speicher voll ist, lassen Texturen auf sich warten.
Mit dem kostenlosen Tool Rivatuner lässt sich der freie bzw. belegte VRamspeicher anzeigen


----------



## chaos777 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				N8Mensch am 27.05.2009 21:02 schrieb:
			
		

> chaos777 am 27.05.2009 20:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


die meinung ist von einen User aus einem Forum
ich selber besitze das Spiel noch garnicht


----------



## gamerschwein (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				chaos777 am 27.05.2009 20:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Man sollte seine Missionsbeschreibung sehr genau lesen, sonst könnte es passieren, dass man am Extraktionspunkt steht und Löcher in die Luft starrt.
> Wenn die Aufgabe lautet ein Dorf von allen Feindkräften zu säubern, dann ist auch der kleine Schütze Arsch gemeint, der in der Scheune hinten links hinter dem Heuhaufen liegt.
> Alle Feinde neutralisieren heißt genau das.
> Für mich kein Bug, aber bei der sehr realistischen Feinderkennung (Wer mit grüner Uniform im hohen Gras liegt, den Bemerkt man, übetrieben gesprochen, erst wenn man drauftritt), täte eine Rückmeldung über den Fortschritt des "Durchsuchens" gut.



Also das ist imho totaler Unfug fuer eine Militaersimulation. Eine Einheit die ein Dorf "saeubert", wird nicht jeden einzelnen "Schuetzen Arsch" in besagtem Dorf toeten. Es muesste heissen, dass das Dorf von jedem Widerstand gesaeubert werden muss, und der Widerstand kann gebrochen sein wenn man gerade mal einen Feind erschossen hat, und der Rest sich in einer aussichtlosen Lage befindet und folglich die Waffen schreckt. Warum muss die KI immer einen auf Fuehrer-Befehl Nr. 71 machen und bis zum letzten Mann kaempfen? Warum bindet man nicht einmal gesunden Menschenverstand in die KI einer Militaersimulation ein anstatt dieser CoD-ich-Rambo Mentalitaet?


----------



## Mothman (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				gamerschwein am 27.05.2009 21:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Also das ist imho totaler Unfug fuer eine Militaersimulation. Eine Einheit die ein Dorf "saeubert", wird nicht jeden einzelnen "Schuetzen Arsch" in besagtem Dorf toeten. Es muesste heissen, dass das Dorf von jedem Widerstand gesaeubert werden muss, und der Widerstand kann gebrochen sein wenn man gerade mal einen Feind erschossen hat, und der Rest sich in einer aussichtlosen Lage befindet und folglich die Waffen schreckt. Warum muss die KI immer einen auf Fuehrer-Befehl Nr. 71 machen und bis zum letzten Mann kaempfen? Warum bindet man nicht einmal gesunden Menschenverstand in die KI einer Militaersimulation ein anstatt dieser CoD-ich-Rambo Mentalitaet?


Genau. Dafür habe ich auch schon mal plädiert.  Endlich mal ein Militär-Spiel, wo die Gegner auch mal aufgeben oder endgültig fliehen. DAS wäre realistisch.


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				gamerschwein am 27.05.2009 21:30 schrieb:
			
		

> chaos777 am 27.05.2009 20:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bislang (OFP, Arma) war es immer so, dass Feinde irgendwann geflohen sind wenn die Lage zu aussichtslos war 
dürfte genau das von dir gewünschte Verhalten sein  (oder war das in manchen Missionen gescriptet ?)

der Bug ist wohl eher ein Trigger der nicht auslöst, warum auch immer


----------



## Mothman (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				FrodoBeutlin am 27.05.2009 21:49 schrieb:
			
		

> bislang (OFP, Arma) war es immer so, dass Feinde irgendwann geflohen sind wenn die Lage zu aussichtslos war
> dürfte genau das von dir gewünschte Verhalten sein
> 
> der Bug ist wohl eher ein Trigger der nicht auslöst, warum auch immer


Naja, aber soweit ich mich erinnere war das nie ein Spiel/Schlacht-Entscheidener Faktor, ob da mal ein paar Feinde geflohen sind. 
ICh kann mich erinnern, dass es bei OFP auch vorkam, dass man ewig und drei Tage nach dem letzten verbleibenden Feind gesucht hat, um die Mission abzuschließen.^^


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Mothman am 27.05.2009 21:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, aber soweit ich mich erinnere war das nie ein Spiel/Schlacht-Entscheidener Faktor, ob da mal ein paar Feinde geflohen sind.
> ICh kann mich erinnern, dass es bei OFP auch vorkam, dass man ewig und drei Tage nach dem letzten verbleibenden Feind gesucht hat, um die Mission abzuschließen.^^



Der einen dann aus einem Busch heraus erschossen hat


----------



## STF (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Trotzdem finde ich es nicht gerade toll, dass PCG nun wieder kuscht.

Auf Arbeit sehe ich noch kurz nach Mittag die Überschrift: 
"ArmA 2: PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation"
auf dem PC vom Chef und freue mich einen Testbericht zum Feierabend lesen zu können.
Daheim um 19 Uhr angekommen: "Update - bla bla bla"
Sowas nervt echt. Weshalb kann man als "unabhängiges" Medium nicht standhaft bleiben?
Was ist sonst der Sinn an einem solchen Test?

Wie Olli Kahn schon sagte: "Wir brauchen Eier"


----------



## shimmyrot (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				STF am 27.05.2009 22:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Trotzdem finde ich es nicht gerade toll, dass PCG nun wieder kuscht.
> [...]
> Wie Olli Kahn schon sagte: "Wir brauchen Eier"



An gewisse Regeln/Gesetze muss man sich schon halten:



			
				FlorianStangl am 27.05.2009 17:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Grundsätzlich zur Info, wie das mit der Berichterstattung läuft:
> - Wenn das Spiel legal im Handel erhätlich ist, können wir damit alles anstellen, was wir wollen. Legal im Handel schließt Importe aus Fernost mit Tintenstrahl-Covers aus...
> - Wenn wir eine eine Vorabversion bekommen (Alpha, Beta, Pre-Master, Goldmaster, etc.) können wir darüber berichten. Was wir wollen. ABER: Wenn der Publisher uns eine Version NICHT zum Test freigibt, dürfen wir nur ein Preview bringen. Also keine Wertung, keine echten Bewertungen des Gespielten, sondern überwiegend beschreibende Aussagen.
> - Wenn wir eine Version testen dürfen, dann wird das Gespielte natürlich bewertet. Wobei es immer dann heikel wird, wenn die Testversion NICHT die Verkaufsversion ist, sondern eine Vorabversion. Bei denen gibt es oft mal Macken, auf die der Entwickler/Publisher hinweist. Dem kann man vertrauen, oder auch nicht. Meist ist es besser, offen darauf hinzuweisen, dass das Versprechen nicht geprüft werden kann (betrifft natürlich fast immer Print-Magazine, wegen der Vorlaufzeiten).
> - Bei all diesen Versionen, die es nicht im Handel gibt, *kann der Entwickler/Publisher/Rechteinhaber jederzeit die Freigabe zur Berichterstattung zurückziehen.* Ohne Angabe von Gründen.


----------



## Pit0786 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				shimmyrot am 27.05.2009 22:25 schrieb:
			
		

> STF am 27.05.2009 22:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jup so ist es.... und dieser "Vorfall" ist für mich Grund genug Vorbestellungen zu stornieren und frühestens 1 oder 2 monate nach Release kaufen ... falls das Spiel nicht zudolle verbugt ist ....    Diese News ist als Warnung war zunehmen :p Warum sollte sonst ein Entwickler die Tests kurz vor Release "verschwinden" zu lassen


----------



## Bruno20 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

Ich verfolge nun schon von Anfang an diese Diskussion und ich muss zugeben...hier hats schon extrem viele Panikmacher (sind zufällig grad Ferien? Ja oder?)
Meine güte ob ich das Spiel am Freitag kaufe und dann bis zum 1 Patch auf Version 1.1 zwei Wochen warten muss oder ob ich 2 Wochen warte bis ich es mir in UK (V 1.1) bestellen kann.. is doch Jacke wie Hose!! So hat man immerhin schonmal die Chance sich warm zu spielen bzw auch Treiberupdates (GraKa usw.. man denke an GTA zurück was da mit nVidia und ATI los war) zu machen.
Warten wir doch mal ab was morgen so vom Publisher kommt@Stellungnahme...

Ich kann mir auch vorstellen das viele BUH-Schreier von hier das Game trotzdem kaufen (oder laden) um es zu testen. 
Wer vor Bugs Angst hat, sollte schnellstens sein WinXP, Vista etc. von der Platte hauen und auf was anderes umsteigen... etwas BUGFreies....


----------



## anjuna80 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				Bruno20 am 27.05.2009 23:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Warten wir doch mal ab was morgen so vom Publisher kommt@Stellungnahme...



Ich kann dir genau sagen was die sagen: "Am offiziellen Releasetag wird ein Patch zur Verfügung gestellt, der die gröbsten Fehler behebt. Die Kampagne wird durchspielbar sein."

Es geht aber darum dass diese geldgeilen Publisher nicht mal ein paar Wochen länger warten können, um ein vernünftiges und fertiges Spiel auszuliefern. Der Spieler nimmt das gepatche ja schon fast als Normalität in kauf. 
Das Spiel wird +- 3 Jahre entwickelt, kommt es da auf die paar Wochen an? Anscheinend ja- was der Spieler aber so langsam mal abstrafen sollte.


----------



## Huskyboy (28. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				chaos777 am 27.05.2009 21:10 schrieb:
			
		

> N8Mensch am 27.05.2009 21:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



zu deutsch, du kopierst die "meinung" von irgendwem und tust somit so als ob du das spiel gespielt hast und es keine probleme gibt?

soll ich gleich den pressetext abtippen und den als test verkaufen?


----------



## Hotkey (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				Bruno20 am 27.05.2009 23:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich verfolge nun schon von Anfang an diese Diskussion und ich muss zugeben...hier hats schon extrem viele Panikmacher (sind zufällig grad Ferien? Ja oder?)
> Meine güte ob ich das Spiel am Freitag kaufe und dann bis zum 1 Patch auf Version 1.1 zwei Wochen warten muss oder ob ich 2 Wochen warte bis ich es mir in UK (V 1.1) bestellen kann.. is doch Jacke wie Hose!! So hat man immerhin schonmal die Chance sich warm zu spielen [...]



You made my day! Da muss ich bis zum letzten post kommen bis ich das lese was ich die ganze zeit posten wollte. Ich weiss nicht wie fehlerhaft das Spiel ist, für mich zählen aber nur 2 Punkte:
1. Ich LIEBE Spiele wie Arma und bin seit dem ersten OFP dabei. Da die Auswahl wirklich beschränkt ist bin ich auch bereit Fehler in Kauf zu nehmen. Auch wenn es mich ärgert wenn die Entwickler/Publisher den selben Fehler wieder machen (oder es danach aussieht): Das Spiel werde ich mir so oder so kaufen, und damit zu 
2. Neben der Erfahrung mit den Fehlern habe ich auch die Erfahrung, dass der Support seitens BIS immer vorbildlich war. Es gibt auch Hersteller die einem das Feature A oder B per Patch versprechen und diese nie einlösen. Hier bin ich bei BIS zuversichtlich. Das Spiel kaufe ich mir so oder so, und da ich definitiv nicht so lange warte bis es auf der "Pyramide" liegt ist es mir auch egal ob ich jetzt 50€ für ein verbuggtes Spiel ausgebe, oder in 2 Monaten 50€ für ein gepatchtes. In den 2 Monaten kann ich immerhin schon Spass damit haben, und wenn es zur Not erstmal nur mit dem Editor ist.

Was den Artikel angeht: Ich selbst bin kein PC Games leser (ist mein erster Post hier), finde es grundsätzlich aber gut wenn so berichtet wird. ABER: ich habe doch den Eindruck, dass kleinere Publisher/Entwickler schonungsloser behandelt werden als größere. Meine letzten beiden Spiele die ich gekauft habe waren GTA IV und Empire Total War - unbestritten beide Bugverseucht und mit mieser Performance ausgeliefert - hier habe ich generell nicht ANSATZWEISE derart negative Kritik vorher gelesen, noch nichtmal anhand einer Testversion...


Ach ja: Der Threadtitel trägt immer noch die ursprüngliche (recht reisserische) Überschrift "ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation"

Schönen Abend (morgen) noch

Hotkey (Ein Arma-"Fanboy")


----------



## Huskyboy (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

bei Empire wurde wohl eine beta getestet um den test rechtzeitig zu haben, die entwickler hatten wohl versprochen das noch zu patchen, war aber ne lüge..

ich denke mal das PCG daraus lernen wird, ich hoffe es jedenfalls das hier war schonmal ein guter anfang


----------



## anjuna80 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				Hotkey am 28.05.2009 00:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Bruno20 am 27.05.2009 23:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und wegen Spezis wie euch wird sich auch nix an den unfertigen Spielen ändern.


----------



## Hotkey (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				anjuna80 am 28.05.2009 00:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wegen Spezis wie euch wird sich auch nix an den unfertigen Spielen ändern.



mag sein, aber bei einem genre das 2 Spiele in 3 Jahren rausbringt juckt mich das wenig. Was GTA IV und Empire betrifft: hier habe ich mich auf die hochjubelnden Tests verlassen...


----------



## Bl4ckburn (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				Hotkey am 28.05.2009 00:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Bruno20 am 27.05.2009 23:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dem Anschein nach, würdest du auch ein Auto mit nur 3 Reifen kaufen.


----------



## oceano (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



> zu deutsch, du kopierst die "meinung" von irgendwem und tust somit so als ob du das spiel gespielt hast und es keine probleme gibt?
> 
> soll ich gleich den pressetext abtippen und den als test verkaufen?



Boah, jetzt komm mal runter 
Er hat doch am Anfang seines Posts geschrieben, dass der Ersteindruck von jemand anderem ist. Und seit wann ist es verwerflich User-Meinungen zu posten? 




			
				Huskyboy am 28.05.2009 00:12 schrieb:
			
		

> bei Empire wurde wohl eine beta getestet um den test rechtzeitig zu haben, die entwickler hatten wohl versprochen das noch zu patchen, war aber ne lüge..


 
1. Wurde bei Empire zunächst keine Wertung vergeben und 2. Gab es sehr wohl einen Day1 Patch. 
Und damit wurde dann letztendlich getestet. 
War auch ok so, weil das eh über Steam läuft und der Patch direkt bei der Aktivierung geladen wird.


----------



## Hotkey (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				Bl4ckburn am 28.05.2009 00:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Dem Anschein nach, würdest du auch ein Auto mit nur 3 Reifen kaufen.



Nein, denn damit kann man nicht fahren 
Hört sich blöd an, aber wer wie ich schon unzählige Stunden Spass mit "ich klick mir mal eben eine spassige Feierabend mission im Editor zusammen" Missionen bei OFP/Arma1 hatte weiss wovon ich Rede. Und wie gesagt: Bei BIS verlasse ich mich auf die Patches und wurde bislang nicht enttäuscht...

Muss halt jeder für sich entscheiden.


----------



## Tibor123 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

Unglaublich was ich hier lese. Manche Leute versuchen sich das Game wirklich schön zureden in dem sie darauf vertrauen das es einen Fix am Erscheinungstag geben wird. Man muss sich das mal vorstellen, ein Game wird bewusst unfertig freigegeben und sie vertrauen darauf das die Leute schon genug blöd sein werden und es kaufen, später entscheiden sie dann was sie patchen und wie weit sich das Lohnt.

Ich bin eigentlich der letzte der jemandem was böses unterstellen möchte aber so langsam sieht das für mich so aus als ob ganz bewusst die Leute verarscht werden.

Wenn man eins von BIS in der Vergangenheit gelernt hat ist das sie absolut unprofessionell arbeiten. Man glaubt manchmal das sie ihr eigenes Projekt nie angespielt haben. Anders kann ich mir so eine Aktion wie heute nicht erklären. Sie geben ein VERKAUFSVERSION raus zum testen und nachdem der Test negativ ausgefallen ist verbieten sie die Veröffentlichung. Und wenn Freitag dann jeder schön zu seinem Gamedealer gelaufen ist und schön 40€ geblecht hat erscheint der Test, leider für viele zu spät.

Dazu kommt das manche Leute meinen sie müssen die Redaktion anpflaumen, gehts noch ? Grafik, Story und Gameplay sind alles Subjektive Ansichten,wenn euch die nicht gefallen, einfach überlesen und selbst testen. Aber Bugs sind Bugs und bleiben Bugs


----------



## FMEA (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

hmm, das update klingt so, als wenn sich die redaktion als betatester missbrauchen lassen würde ^^

das spiel fällt wohl in die kategorie der spiele, die  man nicht zum releasetag kaufen sollte.


----------



## STF (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				Shadow_Man am 27.05.2009 18:44 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 27.05.2009 13:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Danke Shadow_Man, dass du deine Meinung diesbezüglich abgegeben hast.
Darauf war ich auch gespannt.
Denn so sehe ich es im Prinzip auch. Bei ARMA habe ich damals den Fehler begangen gleich in den Laden zu stürmen und blind zu kaufen.
Trotzdem habe ich es nicht bereut das Spiel noch zu besitzen. Gerade mit Patch 1.16 ist daraus ein richtig gutes Spiel geworden. Und die gerade erschienene Konvertierung von OFP CWC für Armed Assault macht echt Spaß und "fühlt" sich an wie eben OFP.
Allerdings hätte der aktuelle Patch nie solange auf sich warten dürfen und ARMA hätte bestenfalls bei Release so funktionieren müssen. Oder halt 1-2 Patches später. Perfekt gibt es wohl nicht, wie Robert Horn schon anmerkte. Schon gar nicht bei einem solchen Spiel.
Ich dachte jedenfalls auch, dass ARMA2 zumindest auf den letzten Patches aufbaut, aber was man so liest, ist das wohl nicht der Fall. Sehr seltsam und vor allem Schade für die Community.

Also mal sehen was Freitag nun rauskommt...

Trotzdem war der Thread hier ziemlich zäh zu lesen... ich dachte schon ich komme gar nicht bis zum Ende.  Hallo Huskyboy... *wink* An deiner Stelle ich hättte ich noch erwähnt, mal einen Praktikanten los zuschicken.


----------



## chaos777 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 28.05.2009 00:09 schrieb:
			
		

> chaos777 am 27.05.2009 21:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wat habe ich?kannst du  nicht lesen?


----------



## Bruno20 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



> Und wegen Spezis wie euch wird sich auch nix an den unfertigen Spielen ändern.



Ohja weil wir Spieler ja soviel einfluss darauf haben... kauft alle bloß nicht das Spiel, so dass der Publisher und die Entwickler einen hohen Schaden davon tragen!! Lachhaft!
Lassen wir das Spiel saußen und warten auf die nächste Militär Sim.... und wenn die auch Bugs hat dann nehmen wir die auch nicht. Irgendwann in der Zukunft wird es Spiele geben die dann mal keine Bugs mehr haben  
Solange spielen wir dann halt Need for Speed oder andere anspruchslosere Games die eh schon total ausgelutscht sind.

Ich wette du bist auch einer von denen, die dann spätestens am Samstag oder Sonntag eine Arma 2 Version aufm Rechner hat.... gekauft oder gezogen!


----------



## s3nSeLeZz (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

Bruno wenn du noch weiter so qualifizierte Aussagen triffst, halten sie dich womöglich ebenfalls fürn bezahlten Arma2-Verteidiger von Bohemia Interactive..wie mich

Was du sagst ist allerdings mehr als wahr. On ich nun das Game am Freitag kaufe oder 2 Wochen Galle spucke unds mir letzendlich doch kaufe spiel überhaupt keine Geige.

Aber is schon seltsam, kaum kommt die Zeit wo Kids im Bett sind ließt man hier mehrere +Meinungen..wahrscheinlich alle bezahlt..vorallem die sich am 27.05 angemeldet haben.. ne ne ne


----------



## laplasch (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

ich hab das game und es ist end affen geil; noch kein bug entdeckt


----------



## s3nSeLeZz (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				Tibor123 am 28.05.2009 00:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man eins von BIS in der Vergangenheit gelernt hat ist das sie absolut unprofessionell arbeiten.



Aha, unprofessionell.. Hast *du* sicherlich fälschlicherweise von BIS gelernt, *ICH* jdf. nicht. Ich war sehr zufrieden mit den Spielen und hatte unzähligen Stunden meinen Spaß mit OPF und ARMA. Und jeder der mal versucht hat mit Skripts ne eigene Mission zu bauen weiß das es in 9 von 10 Fällen schiefläuft. Da stürzt der Heli eben gegen n Baum aber das ist nicht Fehler der KI, sondern der Skripts. Sie sind eben ungenau definiert, findet euch damit ab. Was meint ihr warums nur ein, jetzt zwei Spiele aus diesem Genre gibt? Die KI is sowas von anspruchsvoll, nichso wie bei Crysis, wo sich sie sich auf einzele Levels beschränkt, oder etwas COD, wo die KI nur fest verskriptet ist. Wenn ihr auf sowas steht spielt eben selbige Spiele. Arma is dafür bekannt Individualität in die Missionen zu bringen. Läuft nunmal nicht alles wie geplant. Ich fands trotzdem Klasse, weil ich die Mission immer beenden konnte. Manchmal einfacher, manchmal schwerer. Sorry die Einstellung hab ich vielleicht weil ich n Fanboii bin, aber ich will nicht immer alles vorgekaut haben..



			
				Tibor123 am 28.05.2009 00:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Man glaubt manchmal das sie ihr eigenes Projekt nie angespielt haben. Anders kann ich mir so eine Aktion wie heute nicht erklären.



Und warum sollten sie das tun? Absoluter Schwachsinn.. Es gab unzählige User-Meinungen zu dem Spiel, welche sich so ziemlich um 100% von dem gelöschten Test unterschieden. Trauen kann man bislang nur der eigenen Meinung, aber nicht nur *einem* Test von PCG. Hab ich inner Vergangenheit mit Empire ähnlich gemacht. Hab den Lobeshymnen vertraut und mir n Spiel gekauft. Und was war? Bullshit!



			
				Tibor123 am 28.05.2009 00:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Sie geben ein VERKAUFSVERSION raus zum testen und nachdem der Test negativ ausgefallen ist verbieten sie die Veröffentlichung. Und wenn Freitag dann jeder schön zu seinem Gamedealer gelaufen ist und schön 40€ geblecht hat erscheint der Test, leider für viele zu spät.



Wurde schon mehrmals drauf eingegangen, bitte vorige Posts lesen.. Peter Games hat Druck gemacht, BIS released das "Nicht-Deutsche"-Spiel erst später.


----------



## frequence (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				s3nSeLeZz am 28.05.2009 08:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Tibor123 am 28.05.2009 00:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Typ....
Falls du wirklich OFP und ArmA gespielt haben solltest dann würdest du nicht so einen müll schreiben. Bis jetzt waren OFP sowie ArmA immer ein release desaster....keines der beiden Spiele lief anfangs. Es waren erst einige patches nötig bevor sie spielbar waren......aber danach ging es...und genau das ist es was "wir" meinen...BIS hatte 2 mal zeit aus ihren fehlern zu lernen und sicher zu stellen das sowas nicht wieder passiert...und was machen sie? die selben fehler zum dritten mal. 
ich mache mal ein beispiel das deinem verstand eventuell nahe bringt womit wir hier ein problem haben.
stell dir mal vor du kaufst ein neues auto....super sache.....sieht gut aus..riecht gut....etc.
du hast nicht ganz den schlüssel rumgedreht schon geht der spass los.....die karre knarrt.....der motor läuft nicht rund.....nach 12km fällt die tür ab.
aber ist schon ok.....der hersteller hat dir ja ein Betapatch mit auf den weg gegeben.....gehts noch?

ja ich flame dir grade deinen arsch weg....warum?....weil du ein ... bist.
danke

_Nachtrag:_ Deine Beleidigungen in Richtung s3nSeLeZz habe ich entfernt. Ich würde dich bitten das in Zukunft zu unterlassen.


----------



## s3nSeLeZz (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

Jmd wie DU kann meinen Verstand wohl als letzes beurteilen. Du vergleichst n Spiel mit nem Auto? Ah cool, gibts neuerdings Autos für 50€ ? Autos für dies immer Updates gibt? Kaufst Autos ohne Probefahrt? Ich bezweifle mal grad das du überhaupt berechtigt bist n Auto zu fahren. N Dreirad vielleicht aber n Auto? - no waii.

Schon alleine die Tatsache das du mich als "kleinen" Idioten bezeichnest zeigt mir wohl eher den derzeitigen Stand deiner fehlenden Intelligenz. Wenn du zu dämlich bist die vorigen Posts zu lesen und blind drauflos zu flamen dann geh CounterStrike zocken. Ansonsten spar dir deine überflüssigen Äußerungen du Troll.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

@ frequence

Kannst du das auch in einem vernünftigen Ton artikulieren?
Du brauchst hier niemanden anzumotzen.


----------



## Bl4ckburn (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				frequence am 28.05.2009 08:27 schrieb:
			
		

> s3nSeLeZz am 28.05.2009 08:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ganz meine Meinung, ich versteh auch nicht, wie man so bewusst ins Verderben laufen kann. Fanboii hin oder her, ich hab mich auch riesig gefreut das es jetzt Freitag rauskommen soll und wurde wiedermal enttäuscht. 

Desweiteren macht es schon einen Unterschied ob ich jetzt direkt zuschlage und kaufe oder doch erstmal ab warte und beobachte was passiert! Sicherlich wird keiner so Blauäugig sein und nach 2 Woche in den Laden rennen wenn es immer noch der selbe Stand ist wie heute.  Soll heißen: Ist ArmA2 in den 2 Woche immer noch so im Teich, bleibst auch dann noch liegen. 
Alles andere ist einfach nur dummer, hirnloser Fanboii Zwang! Zumal nen echter Fanboii sich nicht so übern Tisch ziehen lassen würde und sich ma auf die HInterbeine stellen würde damit sein geliebtes ArmA nich so verhundst wird!
Ende der Debatte!


----------



## wylder (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

Fight!

los jungs, schlagt euch die schädel ein und alles wegen einem dämlichen spiel!


----------



## anjuna80 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				Bruno20 am 28.05.2009 06:26 schrieb:
			
		

> > Und wegen Spezis wie euch wird sich auch nix an den unfertigen Spielen ändern.
> 
> 
> Ohja weil wir Spieler ja soviel einfluss darauf haben...


Wer sonst wenn nicht wir Spieler? Wir bestimmen durch unser Kaufverhalten was wir spielen wollen und was nicht.


> kauft alle bloß nicht das Spiel, so dass der Publisher und die Entwickler einen hohen Schaden davon tragen!! Lachhaft!


Wieso nicht? Verdient hätten sie es allemal. Und es wäre für andere gleichzeitig eine Lehre. Doch sowas wird halt nie passieren wegen....(das hatten wir schon mal).


> Lassen wir das Spiel saußen und warten auf die nächste Militär Sim.... und wenn die auch Bugs hat dann nehmen wir die auch nicht. Irgendwann in der Zukunft wird es Spiele geben die dann mal keine Bugs mehr haben


Du hast es erfasst. Wenn die Entwickler und Publisher den Grund für die Kaufweigerung wissen, kannst du davon ausgehen.  


> Solange spielen wir dann halt Need for Speed oder andere anspruchslosere Games die eh schon total ausgelutscht sind.


Es gibt tausende von guten Spielen, auch nicht anspruchslose. Und vor allem bugfreie.


> Ich wette du bist auch einer von denen, die dann spätestens am Samstag oder Sonntag eine Arma 2 Version aufm Rechner hat.... gekauft oder gezogen!


Da muss ich dich enttäuschen.


----------



## Beetlejuice666 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

Herrlich- hat doch recht hohen Unterhaltungswert. Ich liebe Fanboys die ihre Spiele und deren Publisher bis aufs Blut verteidigen obwohl sies selbst noch gar nicht gespielt haben...


----------



## CracktoLife (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

Meine güte, dann ist es eben verbuggt. Jeder, der damit ein problem hat, der kann warten. Alle anderen leute, die das spiel so früh wie möglich in den händen halten wollen, holen es sich jetzt. Bei bis kann man sich auf jeden fall sicher sein, dass sie das spiel immer weiter verbessern. Meinetwegen könnten sie auch ne alpha releasen, ich würde sie trotzdem schon spielen wollen, statt däumchen zu drehen bis patch0.xxx draußen ist. Wem das nicht passt, der verschiebt halt seinen persönlichen release. Das einzige, was ich schade finde, ist, dass sie sich durch die negativen wertungen in spielemagazinen wie pcgames viele neukunden vergraulen und ich hätte in arma 2 schon gerne ein bisschen spielerzuwachs gehabt.


----------



## s3nSeLeZz (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				Beetlejuice666 am 28.05.2009 08:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Herrlich- hat doch recht hohen Unterhaltungswert. Ich liebe Fanboys die ihre Spiele und deren Publisher bis aufs Blut verteidigen obwohl sies selbst noch gar nicht gespielt haben...




Kann mich nur nochmals wiederholen, solange ich das Spiel nicht selbst gespielt habe kann ich auch keine qualifizierte Bewertung treffen. 
Das gilt allerdings auch für 99% der Benutzer in diesem Thread...wenn das Spiel fehlerhaft ist würde ich es wohl kaum verteidigen.. aber solang ich keinen referenzsicheren Test gesehen habe bleibt mein Stand beim alten.. auf Freitag, und die darauf folgenden Reviews warten.


----------



## Tibor123 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				frequence schrieb:
			
		

> ...



Tja, ist schon scheiße wenn man etwas liest was einem nicht gefällt. Aber es war noch nie anders, sobald man etwas schreibt was die kleinen Fanboys nicht hören wollen, dann geht das beleidigen los  . Es gab genügend Tests , ob sie jetzt 2 Wochen alt sind oder ein Monat, jeder der ein bisschen Ahnung hat weiß das sich in einem Monat nicht viel ändern kann. Schauen wir mal was der Betapatch bringt lol



> Falls du wirklich OFP und ArmA gespielt haben solltest dann würdest du nicht so einen müll schreiben



Es geht hier nicht darum wer wieviel spass mit OFP oder Arma hatte. Ich habe Jahre lang OFP online in einem squad aus Spass und in Ligen gespielt. Mir geht darum das es wieder so ist, das Publisher oder Entwickler wieder einmal ein unfertiges Game ins Presswerk geschickt haben  und wieder am Erscheinungstag ein Update veröffentlichen damit es spielbar ist. Also wenn du nicht verstehst was daran falsch ist, dann bist du leider der begriffsstutzige   . Schade ist nur, das die Publisher/Programmierer dadürch immer wieder damit dürchkommen und weiterhin halbfertige Games in den Verkauf schicken.

_Nachtrag:_ Den Quote von frequence habe ich aus deiner Antwort entfernt. Es ist nicht nötig, ausgerechnet die Abschnitte zu quoten, die eine Beleidigung enthalten.


----------



## Bruno20 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

So ich nochmal...
hab gerade eine erstes Feedback von dem Game gelesen... was sagen die Kritiker denn dazu?

-->
Arma 2

So, Zeit für ein kleines Update über Bugs und Spielspaß:

Die Steuerung fühlt sich für mich sehr natürlich an, einen FPS-Drop bemerke ich nicht. Die "Floating-Zone", die einen Waffenschwenk ohne Körperbewegung ermöglicht, ist hier von Haus aus auf "0" gestellt und die Waffe reagiert prompt auf die Mauseingaben.

Die "Wackelkamera", die wohl Kopfbewegungen der Spielfigur simulieren soll, ist eine nette Idee, die ich aber auf die kleinste Stufe zurückgeschraubt habe.
Auf der "Werkseinstellung" kommt bei mir ein leichtes Übelkeitsgefühl auf, da der Kopf schon arg hin- und herschwankt. Ich bin bei sowas recht empfindlich, Roßnaturen mag es da anders gehen.

Auf kleinster Stufe allerdings kehrt sich der Effekt um und man erreicht ein ziemlich cooles "Mittendrin" Gefühl das sich ein wenig verliert, wenn man die Funktion ganz abschaltet.

----- Bugs und Auffälligkeiten. Wir wollen nichts verschweigen -----

Man sollte seine Missionsbeschreibung sehr genau lesen, sonst könnte es passieren, dass man am Extraktionspunkt steht und Löcher in die Luft starrt.
Wenn die Aufgabe lautet ein Dorf von allen Feindkräften zu säubern, dann ist auch der kleine Schütze Arsch gemeint, der in der Scheune hinten links hinter dem Heuhaufen liegt.
Alle Feinde neutralisieren heißt genau das.
Für mich kein Bug, aber bei der sehr realistischen Feinderkennung (Wer mit grüner Uniform im hohen Gras liegt, den Bemerkt man, übetrieben gesprochen, erst wenn man drauftritt), täte eine Rückmeldung über den Fortschritt des "Durchsuchens" gut.

Allerdings haben echte Soldaten den mangels Aufklärung oft auch nicht. Zusätzlich sollte man im Hinterkopf behalten dass man ja selber die Aufklärung ist.
Für mich daher kein Bug in dem Sinne.

Auf der In-Game Map habe ich festgestellt dass es vorkommen kann, dass in einem kleinen Umkreis um das Einsatzziel kein Mapcursor eingeblendet werden könnte.
Um die Map zu zoomen und zu verschieben muss man dann leicht ausserhalb seines Missionsgebietes klicken.
Das ist allerdings nur ein mal vorgekommen und war nach zwei- dreimaligem öffnen und schließen der Map innerhalb der Mission plötzlich weg.
Für mich ein Bug, wenn auch kein großer.

Es scheint mir, als könnten meine Leute manchmal durch Wände sehen, da Feinde rechts gemeldet wurden, obwohl eine Mauer die Sichtlinie blockierte. Allerdings kann ich nicht mit Sicherheit sagen ob der Feind nicht auf dem Dach stand, da der recht schnell niedergeknallt wurde.
Daher lasse ich das mal unbestätigt, nenne es aber hier trotzdem.

Anti-Aliasing bekomme ich nicht richtig eingestellt. Das Spiel schaut zwar wirklich gut aus, mich stören aber Treppeneffekte bei Stromleitungen u.ä.
Ich bin aber noch beim kombinieren der verschiedenen Grafikoptionen und versaut wird mir der Spass dadurch nicht.
Ich würde das auf keinen Fall als Bug klassifizieren. Man muss halt ausprobieren, welche Optionen auf dem jeweiligen System am besten ausschauen.

Das nachladen der Texturen dauert manchmal etwas länger als die Bewegung der Spielfigur von Ort zu Ort. Daher kann es vorkommen, dass man, insbesondere wenn man schnell durch eine Stadt rennt, manchmal die eher matschigen "Entfernungstexturen" auf Fahrzeugen und Gebäuden sieht bevor diese nachgeladen oder "umgeschaltet" wurden.
Auch für mich nichts großes, da kann man aber noch nachbessern.

Mehr Bugs und Auffälligkeiten habe ich, zusammen mit denen im ersten Post, bisher nicht gefunden. Werde hier aber weitere, die mir auffallen posten.

Schlußbemerkung:

Der Spaß ist ungebrochen, das Spiel läuft weiter stabil und flüssig bei ansprechender Optik und die Atmosphäre wurde bisher durch nichts beeinflußt. Bisher hatte ich keinen Absturz, Hänger oder sonstwas zu verzeichnen.

Ich möchte aber auch darauf hinweisen, dass ich hier einen rein subjektiven Eindruck wiedergebe. Es mag Leute geben die es ungemein stört, dass Soldaten die Waffe mit der Mündung nach oben auf dem Rücken trage. Mir ist das ziemlich egal.
Es mag Leute geben, die einen anderen Anspruch an Grafik oder Handling haben und die es wahnsinnig macht, beim schnellen Kopfbewegen einen Motion-Blur Effekt zu haben, ich finde es optisch reizvoll.

Ich möchte damit nur sagen dass ich nicht verantwortlich bin für eventuelle Kaufentscheidungen die hinterher, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, bereut werden.
Ich bin kein FPS-Spezialist, ich bin kein Spieleredakteur und ich bin kein Hardcore-Progamer und vielleicht habe ich mit meinem Computersystem in der momentanen Situation einfach nur Glück.

Ich habe einfach Spaß an militärischen Taktiksimulationen und ArmA 2 ist, natürlich nur für mich, das bisher beste nach Operation Flashpoint.
Damit meine ich, dass es "Out-of-the-Box" bereits Spielspaß, Tolle Optik und gute Atmosphäre mitbringt ohne dass ich erst auf Mods warten müßte wie bei Arma 1.

Dass da noch einiges an Patches kommen wird und das ArmA2 noch nicht wirklich Final ist, das sollte jedem klar sein der die offizielle Berichterstattung verfolgt.

Ich kann nur von mir behaupten, positiv Überrascht worden zu sein.
ArmA 2 hat für mich das Zeug, eine Genrereferenz zu werden.


----------



## Muehlenbichl (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				CracktoLife am 28.05.2009 09:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine güte, dann ist es eben verbuggt. Jeder, der damit ein problem hat, der kann warten



Eben und es sich zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt fehlerfreier und günstiger holen. Das nenne ich mal nen Deal 



> Das einzige, was ich schade finde, ist, dass sie sich durch die negativen wertungen in spielemagazinen wie pcgames viele neukunden vergraulen und ich hätte in arma 2 schon gerne ein bisschen spielerzuwachs gehabt.



Was hätten sie denn machen sollen? Wenns dermaßen fehlerbehaftet in die Läden kommt darf - nein muss - man das berichten und entsprechend bewerten. Wie wärs wenn man sich Neukunden durch ein gutes Produkt angelt, statt die Schuld den bösen Magazinen in die Schuhe zu schieben?


----------



## Soulja110 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				CracktoLife am 28.05.2009 09:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine güte, dann ist es eben verbuggt. Jeder, der damit ein problem hat, der kann warten. Alle anderen leute, die das spiel so früh wie möglich in den händen halten wollen, holen es sich jetzt. Bei bis kann man sich auf jeden fall sicher sein, dass sie das spiel immer weiter verbessern. *Meinetwegen könnten sie auch ne alpha releasen, ich würde sie trotzdem schon spielen wollen, statt däumchen zu drehen bis patch0.xxx draußen ist*. Wem das nicht passt, der verschiebt halt seinen persönlichen release. Das einzige, was ich schade finde, ist, dass sie sich durch die negativen wertungen in spielemagazinen wie pcgames viele neukunden vergraulen und ich hätte in arma 2 schon gerne ein bisschen spielerzuwachs gehabt.



ja zocken würd ich ne alpha auch aber geld geb ich dafür nicht aus, wie bescheuert ist das denn bitte? also ehrlich ich hoffe es gibt nicht mehr leute wie dich sonst ist der releasepatch in zukunft wahrscheinlich gang und gebe 


Was ich hier allerdings noch nicht ganz verstehe: Von den Usern ausem Forum wird bisher nicht soo viel schlechtes Berichtet aber der (mittlerweile wieder gelöschte) Test von PCG trägt die Überschrift "Ein wahres Bug-Desaster". Normalerweise ist die PCG nicht so direkt also was kann man davon halten? Ich hab den Test leider verpasst, hat da niemand ne Kopie von oder so????????


----------



## Rabowke (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				Soulja110 am 28.05.2009 11:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab den Test leider verpasst, hat da niemand ne Kopie von oder so????????


Es war kein Test, sondern es waren drei Fragen an die beiden Tester. Diese Fragen wurden recht schonungslos beantwortet, wohl in Hinblick auf die geplante Veröffentlichung diesen Freitag ( sprich Morgen ).

Dort wurde halt gesagt, dass es massive Bugs gibt die einem das Weiterspielen schwer bis unmöglich machen.


----------



## s3nSeLeZz (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				Soulja110 am 28.05.2009 11:26 schrieb:
			
		

> CracktoLife am 28.05.2009 09:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja im allgemeinen kaufst du dann ja nicht "nur" ne Alpha, sondern Alpha + Patch zu Beta + Patch zur "Vollversion"-> was ggf bissel dauert  ; allerdings bezahlt man ja nur die Möglichkeit das Spiel bereits zu spielen.

Zu dem Bericht,- Soweit ich mich recht entsinne gabs am meisten Kritik über die KI und Spielmechanik, die noch fehlerhaft zu sein scheint. Ne Kopie kann ich dir leider nicht bieten, aber ich bin mir sicher wenn die PCGs nicht nen riesigen Fehler gemacht haben kommt ne ähnliche Version des Tests am Freitag. 

Wann man es sich kauft is jedem ja selbst überlassen, Fanboi hin oder her. Schlecht finds ichs auch das Peter Games so dreist ist un unbedingt das Releasedatum einhalten will. Ansich löblich, aber nicht auf Kosten eines fehlerhaften, unfertigen Spiels.


----------



## Sandor88 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

@ Soulja110 

Ich hab mich ebenfalls sehr auf den Titel gefreut, allerdings war ich genau deswegen so sehr erschrocken als ich den Test gelesen habe. In diesem war die rede von vielen katastrophalen Bugs:
- Jeeps mussten getankt werden, Panzer nicht!
- Motorräder fallen um und man kann sie nicht mehr aufheben
- Quests brechen ab bevor man sie erhält
- KI löst Quests bevor man sie erhält oder selbst lösen kann
- Quest relevante NPC's verschwinden einfach und sind unauffindbar in Wäldern verschwunden
- Abstürze während des Spiels und der Scenarien
- "Zu großer Realismus" : KI soll schon auf herankommende Feinde geschossen haben bevor diese für den Spieler sichtbar waren. 
- NPC's sollen in Bäumen hängengeblieben sein...
-....
- und ... und... und...

Wie gesagt, das stand gestern drin, glaub auch nicht das sie diese Bugs mit einem Patch fixen.

lg der Sandor


----------



## Soulja110 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				s3nSeLeZz am 28.05.2009 11:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Soulja110 am 28.05.2009 11:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



naja gut ich sag mal so. der beste beweis das alles stimmt ist doch, dass sie den test wieder entfernen musste. offensichtlicher gehts doch dann eigentlich garnet mehr oder?

tut mir halt echt im herzen weh, ich bin ein riesen fan von games wie battlefield usw.. OK richtige fans würden jetzt bei dem vergleich aufschreien aber mir gehts einfach um "mit vielen leuten aus dem internet gemeinsam in die schlacht ziehen". jetzt hab ich gehofft es kommt mal sone richtige perle raus aber ne, wieder nix   weil ich mein was gibts momentan aktuelles in der richtung für den pc? garnix.

edit: danke auch für die anderen meinung.
@sandor: hört sich extrem beschissen an, danke für die warnung, also jetzt werde ich mit sicherheit von nem kauf absehen in naher zukunft.


----------



## ING (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

ich finde es nach wie vor sehr sehr auffällig das alle, die das spiel wehement verteidigen (kann man an einer hand abzählen), sich erst gestern angemeldet haben  

also entweder fanboys die das spiel nicht nicht gespielt haben (wie sie selbst sagen) melden sich nur (!) hier an um das spiel zu verteidigen oder virales marketing 

für mich steht jedenfalls fest das der artikel (im orginalzustand) so nicht von der pcg veröffentlicht würde wenn nichts dran ist und das ganze ein einziges disaster gewesen wäre, gäbe es schlicht keinen grund für besonderns wenn die beiden tester selbst große arma fans sind. und das der artikel dann unter druck des publisher entfernt werden musste spricht bände...

_Nachtrag:_ Ich habe deine zweite Antwort gelöscht, und den relevanten Teil davon hier eingefügt.


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

EDIT Mist dein eigener edit war schneller  

Laut diversen Forenberichten scheinen die meisten wenig Probleme mit dem Spiel zu haben
Allerdings schreibt/schrieb PCGames ja, die meisten Bugs sind in der Kampagne aufgetreten
Ich bezweifel das jemand schon so weit gespielt hat um das zu bestätigen. 

Alles was ich bisher gelesen habe macht mir deutlich mehr Hoffnung. Ganz so schlimm wie Teil1 ist es wohl doch nicht


----------



## ING (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				FrodoBeutlin am 28.05.2009 12:08 schrieb:
			
		

> du zitierst dich selbst ? kannst wohl nicht warten bis jemand dein post kommentiert


jaja, shame on me   
sollte ein edit werden aber es war eine antwort


----------



## s3nSeLeZz (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				ING am 28.05.2009 12:10 schrieb:
			
		

> FrodoBeutlin am 28.05.2009 12:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Können wir das Thema bitte abschließen -.- echt hab kein Bock das man hier an meiner Glaubwürdigkeit zweifelt. Ich arbeite weder für Peter Games noch für BIS. Mir is gestern nur fast die Halsader geplatzt als ich das hier lesen musste. Deshalb hab ich mich angemeldet. Promiss


----------



## Bruno20 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				ING am 28.05.2009 12:03 schrieb:
			
		

> ich finde es nach wie vor sehr sehr auffällig das alle, die das spiel wehement verteidigen (kann man an einer hand abzählen), sich erst gestern angemeldet haben
> 
> also entweder fanboys die das spiel nicht nicht gespielt haben (wie sie selbst sagen) melden sich nur (!) hier an um das spiel zu verteidigen oder virales marketing




Ich bin weder Fanboy noch irgend ein Marketing heini....
Ja ich hab mich vor kurzem angemeldet...allerdings nicht wegen diesem Thema sondern wegen einem PCGames beitrag in dem die Leser als Spackos usw betitelt wurden... vielleicht hats einer mitbekommen.

Soviel zur Rechenschafft... und sorry das ich halt auch zu dem Game was zu melden hab.
Solange es keine richtigen Tests und keine Stellungnahme vom Publisher (soll ja heute kommen) gibt, kann auch niemand 100% sagen ob es verBUGt ist oder nicht.
Warum soll ich ein Spiel schlechtreden wenns noch keien Beweise dafür gibt das es so ist.

Ich habe jetzt schon viele Kontras aber auch min genau so viele Pros für das Game gelesen. ALso warten wir halt noch diesen einen dummen Tag ab und morgen wissen alle bescheid was is.
Wer klug ist wartet den morgigen Test ab und kauft am Samstag das Game...oder lässt es eben bleiben.


----------



## MidwayCV41 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				CracktoLife am 28.05.2009 09:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Das einzige, was ich schade finde, ist, dass sie sich durch die negativen wertungen in spielemagazinen wie pcgames viele neukunden vergraulen und ich hätte in arma 2 schon gerne ein bisschen spielerzuwachs gehabt.



Und das ist doch ein weiterer positiver Effekt. Neukunden werden erstmal abgehalten  . Sie würden sonst die Foren überall überschwemmen und sich auskotzen das XY nicht funktioniert.  

Ich finde es gut das PCG gewarnt hat, ich hoffe, das macht Mode. Etliche Leute die ich kenne haben gestern erstmal ihre Bestellungen stoniert und schauen, wie sich das ganze entwickelt.


----------



## Huskyboy (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				CracktoLife am 28.05.2009 09:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Das einzige, was ich schade finde, ist, dass sie sich durch die negativen wertungen in spielemagazinen wie pcgames viele neukunden vergraulen und ich hätte in arma 2 schon gerne ein bisschen spielerzuwachs gehabt.




klar damit neukunden ins offene messer rennen

so wie die aussagen der redakteure klingen wird das spiel im fortschreitenden verlauf immer schwerer zu spielen bis es ganz unspielbar wird, und ich glaube eher denen als fans die das ganze gerade mal 2-3 stunden gespielt haben


----------



## Bonkic (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				CracktoLife am 28.05.2009 09:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Das einzige, was ich schade finde, ist, dass sie sich durch die negativen wertungen in spielemagazinen wie pcgames viele neukunden vergraulen und ich hätte in arma 2 schon gerne ein bisschen spielerzuwachs gehabt.




genau das ist doch der job von spielemagazinen.  :-o
wer sich das spiel dann, wie du offensichtlich, trotzdem zulegen will, kann das doch gerne tun.


----------



## BuccxX (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				Huskyboy am 28.05.2009 12:43 schrieb:
			
		

> CracktoLife am 28.05.2009 09:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du redest so, als hättest du es selber gespielt. Machst hier ganz schön Wind. Mir ist bei meiner Recherche noch kein Kommentar über den Weg gelaufen, der die von PCG bemängelten Fehler in dieser extremen Art aufweißt.


----------



## shimmyrot (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				s3nSeLeZz am 28.05.2009 06:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Was du sagst ist allerdings mehr als wahr. On ich nun das Game am Freitag kaufe oder 2 Wochen Galle spucke unds mir letzendlich doch kaufe spiel überhaupt keine Geige.


Es wäre schon ein deutliches Zeichen, wenn an den normalerweise verkaufsstarken Releasetagen bedeutend weniger Spiele abgesetzt werden und sich das erst Wochen (und Patches) später langsam erholt. Und in solchen Fällen wäre das wirklich wünschenswert.


----------



## Huskyboy (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				BuccxX am 28.05.2009 12:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 28.05.2009 12:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



weil es schlicht keine weiteren neutralen berichte gibt da presseembargo bis freitag?


----------



## ING (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				s3nSeLeZz am 28.05.2009 12:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Können wir das Thema bitte abschließen -.- echt hab kein Bock das man hier an meiner Glaubwürdigkeit zweifelt. Ich arbeite weder für Peter Games noch für BIS. Mir is gestern nur fast die Halsader geplatzt als ich das hier lesen musste. Deshalb hab ich mich angemeldet. Promiss


okok, trotzdem auffällig 

und du wirst doch wohl einsehen das die pcg solch einen artikel nicht online gestellt hätte wenn nichts dran wäre. oder denkst du die pcg sabotiert absichtlich arma? fakt ist, die haben das spiel ausführlich getestet, du hast es noch garnicht gespielt, wer wirkt da glaubwürdiger?

das mit dem gepatche ist mir übrigens egal, die verkaufsversion ist entscheidend und wenn diese so dermaßen verbuggt in der verkaufsregale wandert gehört das knallhart bestraft, sind schon viel zuviele publisher in der vergangenheit damit durchgekommen


----------



## Theojin (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

Ich hab mich ja auch schon gefreut, mal wieder eine schöne SIM spielen. Mittlerweile habe ich von MMOPRGs die Nase ein wenig voll.

Aber nach dem "Test" gestern laß ich erstmal die Finger von ArmA 2 und harre der Dinge, die da kommen mögen. Da nutze ich die Zeit und rüste meinen PC erstmal ein wenig auf.

So in 3-4 Monaten sollten dann die gröbsten Bugs weg sein, und ich kann mir das Spiel dann für 20-30 € beim Spielehändler meines Vertrauens mitnehmen.

Hab eigentlich auch gedacht, das Entwickler aus ihren Fehlern lernen, und Publisher auch. Aber ist wohl ein Trugschluß. Da müssen wohl noch mehr Studios in die Pleite gehen, bevor sie merken, das man sich in wirtschaftlich angespannten Zeiten als Kunde nicht mehr verarschen läßt, sondern das Geld zusammenhält.


----------



## s3nSeLeZz (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				ING am 28.05.2009 13:01 schrieb:
			
		

> s3nSeLeZz am 28.05.2009 12:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dagegen sag ich ja auch garnichts. ( jetz nochmal zum mitschreiben :  Wenn das Spiel mangelhaft *ist*, dann gehörts auf jeden Fall kritisiert das ist klar, aber da  es noch keine einzigen referenztüchtigen Aussagen gibt, müssen wir eben abwarten. Keiner weiß genau was jetz mit der Version los war die getestet wurde. 

Klar das mit den Patches is auch ärgerlich, aber ich meine mehr würde es mich aufregen wenn das Spiel beim Release verbuggt ist unds noch keinen Patch gäbe. Das lindert die Schmach zwar nicht besonders aber immerhin wird dran gearbeitet.


----------



## Pwned666 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				FrodoBeutlin am 27.05.2009 13:21 schrieb:
			
		

> hat bei BI tradition
> war mit OFP und ARMA auch so



So isses... nichts neues bei einer Militär-Simulation.


----------



## ING (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				s3nSeLeZz am 28.05.2009 13:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Dagegen sag ich ja auch garnichts. ( jetz nochmal zum mitschreiben :  Wenn das Spiel mangelhaft *ist*, dann gehörts auf jeden Fall kritisiert das ist klar, aber da  es noch keine einzigen referenztüchtigen Aussagen gibt, müssen wir eben abwarten. Keiner weiß genau was jetz mit der Version los war die getestet wurde.


doch, es ist, wie mehrmals bestätigt, die verkaufsversion!

und gerade in dem abwarten sehe ich das problem, wenn es wirklich so fehlerhaft ist, ist es sehr wichtig die leute vor dem release zu informieren sonst rennt jeder in den laden und kauft sich das spiel ohne zu wissen das es evtl. nicht richtig läuft.

genau das wollte die pcg machen und das der publisher anscheinend genau das verhindern will ist nur noch eine weitere bestätigung dafür.

und nochmal, die pcg hätte den artikel nicht rausgehauen wenn es nicht zu massiven problemen beim testen gekommen wäre. warum unterstellst du ihnen immer das sie lügen in dem du die aussagen anzweifelst? gerade jemand der anscheinand ganz neu hier ist sollte sich da etwas vorsichtiger halten, finde ich. sonst sieht das ganze schnell aus wie fanboy geblubber


----------



## s3nSeLeZz (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				ING am 28.05.2009 14:15 schrieb:
			
		

> ~



Ich unterstell Ihnen doch garnichts. Für mich ist die ganze Sache eben nicht so durchsichtig wie für Euch anscheinend. Ich informier mich eben bei mehreren Quellen wies läuft bevor ich den Hasen ins Boxhorn jag. Ich unterstelle den Redakteuren auch nicht das sies nicht geschissen bekommen haben das gscheit zu installieren. Du missverstehst mich hier ^^

Ich finds sehr löblich das PCG versucht Kunden zu schützen, aber ich woltle lediglich verhindern dass der Arma2-Karren vollends im Schlamm versinkt.. Was die Publisher angeht seh ichs ja genauso.. Finds auch ne Frechheit.. aber grade deshalb werde ich eben abwarten.. Schauen wies sich entwickelt und mich dann entscheiden.. FRIEDEN JETZT HIER <3


----------



## Huskyboy (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				ING am 28.05.2009 14:15 schrieb:
			
		

> genau das wollte die pcg machen und das der publisher anscheinend genau das verhindern will ist nur noch eine weitere bestätigung dafür.
> 
> und nochmal, die pcg hätte den artikel nicht rausgehauen wenn es nicht zu massiven problemen beim testen gekommen wäre. warum unterstellst du ihnen immer das sie lügen in dem du die aussagen anzweifelst? gerade jemand der anscheinand ganz neu hier ist sollte sich da etwas vorsichtiger halten, finde ich. sonst sieht das ganze schnell aus wie fanboy geblubber



eben, was hätte PCG davon leute zu warnen wenn das garnicht zutrifft

und ich glaube PCG weitaus mehr als dem "Das ist doch garnicht schlimm, ich kauf auch ne Alpha" fanboy geblubber


----------



## Bruno20 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

so da haben wir das interview...was haltet ihr nun davon? Hört sich alles sehr vielversprechend an wie ich finde. und bis Anfang nächste Woche kann ich auch noch warten@patch


----------



## s3nSeLeZz (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				Bruno20 am 28.05.2009 14:51 schrieb:
			
		

> so da haben wir das interview...was haltet ihr nun davon? Hört sich alles sehr vielversprechend an wie ich finde. und bis Anfang nächste Woche kann ich auch noch warten@patch



Ja aber wie bereits bei den diversen Äußerungen im Web ist die Glaubwürdigkeit eher fraglich..


----------



## freakplayer (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

klingt auch eher wie ein interview mit einem politiker, vornerum alles versprechen, hintenrum dann diese brechen.

erstmal die testberichte abwarten, vllt sogar auf ne budgetversion


----------



## anjuna80 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

Das Interview ist so nichtssagend wie ich erwartet habe. "Differierende Handelsvereinbarungen" omg.
Leider kein einziges Wort zu den von PCGames erwähnten Problemen. Sind diese bekannt? Werden die mit dem Patch nächste Woche (lol) allesamt ausgebessert?


----------



## GaNovE6 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

bitte fragt mich nicht warum ABER: in der Schweiz wird das Spiel seit heute bereits verkauft! und... ich habe es, ich weiss es war vieleicht ein riesen Fehler wegen dem ganzen Bug- Problem usw... 

es ist gerade am installieren und werde es gleich mal ein bisschen zocken


----------



## Huskyboy (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				freakplayer am 28.05.2009 15:05 schrieb:
			
		

> klingt auch eher wie ein interview mit einem politiker, vornerum alles versprechen, hintenrum dann diese brechen.
> 
> erstmal die testberichte abwarten, vllt sogar auf ne budgetversion



allerdings, schönrederei, mehr nicht, und ziemlich peinliche noch nebenbei



> Morris Hebecker: "ArmA 2 ist in jeglicher Hinsicht ein sehr komplexes Spiel, das in einer riesigen Welt spielt, dadurch kann es natürlich einige Fehler enthalten. Den Spielern stellen wir bis Anfang nächster Woche den Patch 1.01 zur Verfügung. Der Patch bringt zahlreiche Verbesserungen mit sich und wird rund 70 MB groß sein. Wie uns auch die deutschen Betatester bestätigen, die allesamt aus der engagierten ArmA-Community kommen und zum Großteil seit Flashpoint-Zeiten aktiv sind, macht ArmA 2 damit einen guten Eindruck."


Herr Hebecker unterstellt also unter der Hand den Verlägen und Redaktionen das sie spiele nicht richtig testen und einfach nur als erste da sein wollen, ich wette drauf hätte eine redaktion eine wertungsgarntie gegeben, die hätte den vor ner woche schon bringen dürfen

zu dem kerl passt echt nur   

Zudem wenn man schon ein sehr komplexes spiel macht muss auch der Betatest ordentlich gemacht werden, Peter Games wollte das ding einfach nur schnell auf den markt knallen, um direkt viel geld zu kassieren

das hat PCGames hoffentlich verhindert, so einen Vertrieb braucht kein mensch

zudem ist es sehr auffällig das ARMA2 zufällig nach der veröffentlichung von allen magazinen erscheint, als hätte man gewusst das die Hefte das ding aufgrund der bugdichte verreissen werden und das absichtlich gemacht, einen test kann man nach dem 29.5. ja nicht mehr verhindern aber immerhin bis dahin hinauszögern, denn dann sind alle magazine erschienen und man muss mindestens 2 wochen warten bis ein test auf Papier ist, das wär dann die PCAction

PCG hat alles richtig gemacht, und Peter Games hat gezeigt was für eine firma sie sind.. die betreiben jetzt nurnoch schadensbegrenzung, den man eigentlich ganz hätte verhindern können..


----------



## MidwayCV41 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				Bruno20 am 28.05.2009 14:51 schrieb:
			
		

> so da haben wir das interview...was haltet ihr nun davon? Hört sich alles sehr vielversprechend an wie ich finde. und bis Anfang nächste Woche kann ich auch noch warten@patch



Garnichts. Denn man muss nur zwischen den Zeilen lesen, von wegen komplexes Spiel, da können sich ja Fehler einschleichen ect. bla bla blubb blubb. Das wird nur die Vorbereitung auf den dicken Hammer morgen sein.


----------



## FlorianStangl (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

Es kommt heute noch eine Stellungnahme der Entwickler Bohemia Interactive, das sollte eigentlich konkreter zu den von uns gefundenen Bugs Auskunft geben, Wir sind gespannt.


----------



## Huskyboy (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				FlorianStangl am 28.05.2009 15:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Es kommt heute noch eine Stellungnahme der Entwickler Bohemia Interactive, das sollte eigentlich konkreter zu den von uns gefundenen Bugs Auskunft geben, Wir sind gespannt.



naja die können weniger dafür das der Publisher das spiel als unfertige version mit voller absicht auf den markt schmeisst

da hätte man auch JoWood nehmen können, wär das gleiche rausgekommen  

Wollt ihr euch nicht verteidigen das der Publisher unter der hand euch (und jedem anderen unterstellt) das man nicht vernünftig testen würde?


----------



## s3nSeLeZz (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				Huskyboy am 28.05.2009 15:22 schrieb:
			
		

> FlorianStangl am 28.05.2009 15:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich glaube die Verteidigung kommt morgen, wenn sie rechtlich befugt sind ausführlich Auskunft geben zu dürfen... dann knallts aber wirklich ^^


----------



## Pwned666 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				Bruno20 am 28.05.2009 14:51 schrieb:
			
		

> so da haben wir das interview...was haltet ihr nun davon? Hört sich alles sehr vielversprechend an wie ich finde. und bis Anfang nächste Woche kann ich auch noch warten@patch





Das interview spiegelt genau das wieder was jeder Arma/OFP Fan weiss und wissen sollte. 

Jeder halbwegs intelligente mensch weis das das hier kein Call of Duty werden wird wo man wie in moorhuhn einzelne Pixel abknallt sondern eine Simulation. Eine Simulation im jahre 2009 bugfrei zu veröffentlichen halte ich schlicht für unmöglich. Wer mir eine komplexe simulation aus dem jahre 08/09 zeigen will die absolut Bugfrei erschienen ist dann nur zu...es gibt nämlich keine.

OFP1 und Arma1 leben von der Community und auch diese beiden Titel waren verbuggt... nicht unspielbar verbuggt aber verbuggt. 
Der Editor mit dem man kinderleicht Karten erstellen kann mit dem man dann mit seinen Kollegen die Mission meistern kann wird für Monatelangen Spielspass auf Lans und im Inet sorgen.

Arma2 ist eine Sandbox und wer damit spass hat dann nur zu. Keine ahnung was es hier zu jammern gibt... wer OFP/Arma1 mochte der wird auch Arma2 mögen.


----------



## Huskyboy (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				Pwned666 am 28.05.2009 15:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Bruno20 am 28.05.2009 14:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das peter games versucht seine kunden hinters licht zu führen und betasoftware veröffentlicht?

das merkt man spätestens wenn die anderen publisher weitaus fortgeschrittene versionen veröffentlichten, PeterGames wollte eben nur als erstes da sein um Importe zu verhindern, koste es was es wolle..


----------



## s3nSeLeZz (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				Pwned666 am 28.05.2009 15:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Das interview spiegelt genau das wieder was jeder Arma/OFP Fan weiss und wissen sollte...
> 
> ...Arma2 ist eine Sandbox und wer damit spass hat dann nur zu. Keine ahnung was es hier zu jammern gibt... wer OFP/Arma1 mochte der wird auch Arma2 mögen.



Totally /agree


----------



## MidwayCV41 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				Pwned666 am 28.05.2009 15:31 schrieb:
			
		

> .
> 
> Jeder halbwegs intelligente mensch weis das das hier kein Call of Duty werden wird wo man wie in moorhuhn einzelne Pixel abknallt sondern eine Simulation. Eine Simulation im jahre 2009 bugfrei zu veröffentlichen halte ich schlicht für unmöglich. Wer mir eine komplexe simulation aus dem jahre 08/09 zeigen will die absolut Bugfrei erschienen ist dann nur zu...es gibt nämlich keine.



Kein Bugs ist fast unmöglich, aber ein Spiel auf den Markt werfen was schwerwiegende Bugs hat, geht mal garnicht. Wenn das passiert, hat schlicht und ergreifend die Qualitätskontrolle versagt.  

Ich bin immer noch dafür, das endlich mal ein TÜV für Spiele eingeführt wird, wer durch fällt, hat pech gehabt und muss nach bessern eh er es verkaufen darf, ganz einfach.  

Auch bei so einem komplexen Spiel wie ArmA wäre das nicht unmöglich. Wenn man so ein komplexes Spiel entwickelt muss man eben das nötige Kleingeld haben um es zuende entwickeln zukönnen.


----------



## Huskyboy (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				MidwayCV41 am 28.05.2009 15:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Pwned666 am 28.05.2009 15:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sagt ja keiner das es 100% bugfrei sein sollte, aber so wie ursprünglich in dem artikel beschrieben, das geht sowas von garnicht


----------



## klumsi (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				s3nSeLeZz am 28.05.2009 15:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Pwned666 am 28.05.2009 15:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*g* Super! Dann können die Entwickler euch ja einfach den Code für nen Fuffi geben und ihr seid zufrieden? Solche Kunden lieben Publisher


----------



## chaos777 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

das spiel kann aber doch nicht so schlimm verbugt sein^^
http://hx3.de/community-161/arma2-ersten-eindr-cke-16237/13/
die Berichte sind alle positiv,ich werds mir holen


----------



## Huskyboy (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				chaos777 am 28.05.2009 15:46 schrieb:
			
		

> das spiel kann aber doch nicht so schlimm verbugt sein^^
> http://hx3.de/community-161/arma2-ersten-eindr-cke-16237/13/
> die Berichte sind alle positiv,ich werds mir holen



wirklich positiv klingt da garnichts, teilweise haben die noch nicht angefangen! zu spielen und schon bugs gefunden.. (fehlende brillentexturen..)


----------



## Microwave (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				GaNovE6 am 28.05.2009 15:10 schrieb:
			
		

> bitte fragt mich nicht warum ABER: in der Schweiz wird das Spiel seit heute bereits verkauft! und... ich habe es, ich weiss es war vieleicht ein riesen Fehler wegen dem ganzen Bug- Problem usw...
> 
> es ist gerade am installieren und werde es gleich mal ein bisschen zocken


Sag dann bitte ob es wirklich so grauenerregend verbuggt ist.


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				Huskyboy am 28.05.2009 15:22 schrieb:
			
		

> FlorianStangl am 28.05.2009 15:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn ich das in Foren richtig mitbekommen habe, mussten die Entwickler ja die Entwicklung regelrecht abbrechen, um die deutsche Version zu veröffentlichen, weil an der internationalen Version arbeiten sie ja noch, weil deren Publisher das Spiel erst am 19.06. veröffentlicht, während Morphicon auf dem 29. Mai bestanden hat.

Und ich glaube du hast recht mit dem Jowood Vergleich, genau SO kommt mir Morphicon mittlerweile auch vor.
Ich frage mich, ob diese Leute überhaupt mal einen einzigen Vorschaubericht gelesen haben? Es wurde überall geschrieben, dass das Spiel unglaubliches Potenzial hat, aber die Fehler raus müssen, damit sich dieses entfalten kann.
Da hätte doch jemand vom Publisher sagen müssen: "Kommt lasst uns den Termin nochmal um 2-3 Monate verschieben. Wir bauen auch keine Features mehr ein, sondern testen in der Zeit bis zum Umfallen."
Gerade bei so einem komplexen Spiel muss jedes Rad ins andere greifen. Wenn da nur eins nicht funktioniert, funktioniert das ganze Spiel nicht   

Hat denn bereits hier in der Community jemand das Spiel und kann seine Eindrücke schildern?


----------



## Mothman (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

Naja, TÜV ist ja eigentlich Unfallschutz, der Technik auf gefährliche Mängel prüft. 
Wenn ein Computerspiel nicht läuft, dann kommt dadurch ja niemand ums Leben.^^

Aber sowas wie "Stiftung Warentest Testreihe Bugfreiheit" wäre schon ok. Also dass ein verbuggtes Produkt auch als solches im Handel markiert wird, fände ich auch fair. Man muss schließlich als Käufer gewarnt werden ... auch wenn man keine Spielemagazine liest oder Online unterwegs ist. *
Stell dir vor du kaufst für deinem 10-jährigen Sohn ein Computerspiel zum Geburtstag und dann läuft das aufgrund von Bugs nicht. Erklär ihm das mal.  

Bewusst stark verbuggte Produkte auf den Markt zu bringen ist einfach unverschämt und das kann man auch  durch nichts schön reden (a la "ist doch normal in dem Genre"). 

Niemand erwartet 100%tige Bugfreiheit zum Release, aber sollte es doch zumindest möglich sein ein Spiel durchzuspielen, ohne einen Nervenzusammenbruch zu erleiden. Und genau das gewöhnen sich die Hersteller/Publisher mittlerweile nach und nach ab, weil WIR immer noch so doof sind sofort in den Laden zu rennen.

Ich möchte ja niemandem vorschreiben, was er zu kaufen hat (wie könnte ich auch). Aber irgendwann muss doch der gesunde Menschenverstand obsiegen. 
Es ist schlichtweg ein Produkt, welches mangelhaft ist (jedenfalls dem aktuellen Eindruck nach). Und warum würden sich immer noch einige Spieler die Beine ausreißen, um asap an das Spiel zu kommen?


EDIT:


> Hat denn bereits hier in der Community jemand das Spiel und kann seine Eindrücke schildern?


Ja, GaNovE6. Er installiet es wohl gerade.


EDIT2:
* Zumindest eine Warnung wie "this software may contain bugs" oder so^^


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				Mothman am 28.05.2009 15:55 schrieb:
			
		

> EDIT2:
> * Zumindest eine Warnung wie "this software may contain bugs" oder so^^



Haha genau 
Am Besten in der aufmache wie bei Zigarettenschachteln  
und gut sichtbar neben dem USK logo in, sagen wir 5 x 3 cm


----------



## Huskyboy (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				FrodoBeutlin am 28.05.2009 16:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Mothman am 28.05.2009 15:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bei JoWood und Peter Games spielen sollte der Hinweis die ganze Packung bedecken

was mach ich eigentlich jetzt mit den 30€ die ich gespart habe?


----------



## eX2tremiousU (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				Pwned666 am 28.05.2009 15:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Simulation im jahre 2009 bugfrei zu veröffentlichen halte ich schlicht für unmöglich.


Soll das eine Entschuldigung für Fehler sein? Ähnliches Gewäsch musste man damals schon bei Gothic 3 von „Fans“ hören: „Ein Rollenspiel, das so komplex ist, kann man fast nicht fehlerfrei veröffentlichen“. Soll man da lachen oder weinen? Komplexe Spiele kann man IMMER fehlerfrei veröffentlichen, wenn man denn will (sprich Zeit und Ressourcen hat). Nintendos "Twilight Princess" war groß, verschachtelt und komplex bezogen auf die Dungeons und Quests. Konnte man da einen A-Bug finden? Nein. Sonys Final Fantasy-Titel sind auch nicht gerade von der Mechanik einfach. Große Fehler? Nein.

Wenn ArmA2 für die XB360 kommt, glaubst du dann, dass die Konsoleros dir so ein Statement aufkaufen werden? Spätestens auf der Konsole MUSS das Spiel fehlerfrei laufen, oder Publisher und Entwickler können sich einsargen lassen. Denn das was PCG hier im PC-Segment bei Arma2 gemacht hat (vor dem Release eine Warnung ausgesprochen), ist im Konsolensegment quasi ein normaler Umstand.


> Wer mir eine komplexe simulation aus dem jahre 08/09 zeigen will die absolut Bugfrei erschienen ist dann nur zu...es gibt nämlich keine.


Wenn ich sehe, dass Bohemia nicht einmal ArmA1 (von 2006!)  wirklich optimal gepatched hat, dann frage ich mich, warum man das auch noch verteidigen will. Das ist einfach Inkompetenz.


> OFP1 und Arma1 leben von der Community und auch diese beiden Titel waren verbuggt... nicht unspielbar verbuggt aber verbuggt.


ArmA 1 war zum Launch zumindest nicht lösbar. Ja, spielbar, aber mit "Spaß" hatte das nicht viel am Hut. "Leben von der Community"...ja, LEIDER. Weil einige Leute (wie bei Gothic 3) zu naiv sind, und den Job erledigen (optimierende Mods bzw. Fehlerkorrekturen schreiben), den eigentlich der Entwickler hätte erledigen müssen. Hinzu kommt diese fast schon krankhaft relativierende Haltung, die man auch schon im Thread sah: Tja, Spiel funktioniert zum Start wohl nicht so gut, egal, bald kommen ja bestimmt Updates.

Für mich unverständlich, wie man als zahlender Kunde so denken kann. 

Regards, eX!


----------



## Mothman (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				FrodoBeutlin am 28.05.2009 16:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Mothman am 28.05.2009 15:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich würde sagen so in etwa:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rage1988 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				Mothman am 28.05.2009 16:21 schrieb:
			
		

> FrodoBeutlin am 28.05.2009 16:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Als ich net genau hingeschaut hab , dachte ich , seit wann testet Stiftung Warentest Spiele


----------



## Mothman (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				Rage1988 am 28.05.2009 16:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Als ich net genau hingeschaut hab , dachte ich , seit wann testet Stiftung Warentest Spiele


Noch nicht, aber bald.


----------



## SkycladGuardian (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

Schick, das macht doch was her.  
Als nächstes dann  ein Ökotest-Siegel, für Spiele, die durch ihre bescheidene Grafik, die Grafkikkarte schonen und dadurch stromsparenderweise den Klimawandel verlangsamen   

naja, dieses Bugdisaster bekräftigt mich in meiner Überzeugung, dass es reine Geldverschwendung ist, Spiele gleich nach Release zu kaufen. 
Ich warte auf die Budget oder Goldversion, wie ich das auch schon mit allen Spielen seit vier Jahren mache ^^


----------



## Huskyboy (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 28.05.2009 16:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Pwned666 am 28.05.2009 15:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



eben das ist ja das schlimme, B-Bugs könnte man verschmerzen, aber das sich missionen nicht beenden lassen etc sind A-Bugs, die MÜSSEN weg


----------



## ING (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				s3nSeLeZz am 28.05.2009 15:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Pwned666 am 28.05.2009 15:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aha, und wielange hab ihr das nochmal gespielt?
echt, noch nicht gespielt aber schon für gut befunden. und da sagt ihr immer noch man soll abwarten und es am besten selbst testen bevor man sich ein urteil bildet...



			
				chaos777 am 28.05.2009 15:46 schrieb:
			
		

> das spiel kann aber doch nicht so schlimm verbugt sein^^
> http://hx3.de/community-161/arma2-ersten-eindr-cke-16237/13/
> die Berichte sind alle positiv,ich werds mir holen


ja, ein ein arma fanboard ist ja auch eine sehr objektive quelle


----------



## Rage1988 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

Lol , jemand den ich kenn hat des Spiel , und spielts grad :

Mit nem 

E6600
GTX 260


Und hat 11 FPS   

Geil ,also eben doch der gleiche Müll wie bei Arma 1 , die Bugs und die hohen Anforderungen.

Da sag ich nur : Vielen Dank BI , aber das Spiel könnt ihr behalten   

Die schaffens einfach nicht ein ordentliches Spiel zu programmieren .
Naja , Osteuropäer , denen fehlen die Mittel  


Edit :
Nachdem er die Grafik runtergestellt hat , läufts mit 20 FPS , über ner Sichtweite von 3000m geht bei ihm gar nix mehr


----------



## GaNovE6 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				Microwave am 28.05.2009 15:52 schrieb:
			
		

> GaNovE6 am 28.05.2009 15:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



es ist leider wahr, es sind tatsächlich reichlich  bugs zu finden... ohne diese würde es aber ziemlich spass machen, hoffe der patch wird das meiste beheben...

 vom ganzen spielaufbau, steuerung usw.. ist es sehr ähnlich wie der vorgänger, fast schon identisch


----------



## Huskyboy (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				GaNovE6 am 28.05.2009 16:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Microwave am 28.05.2009 15:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wobei es ziemlich danach riecht das der Patch noch eben schnell mit heisser nadel gestrickt wird nachdem die PCG auf bugs hingewiesen hat

damit man halt ne ausrede hat


----------



## Mothman (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				SkycladGuardian am 28.05.2009 16:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Schick, das macht doch was her.
> Als nächstes dann  ein Ökotest-Siegel, für Spiele, die durch ihre bescheidene Grafik, die Grafkikkarte schonen und dadurch stromsparenderweise den Klimawandel verlangsamen





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rage1988 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				Mothman am 28.05.2009 16:55 schrieb:
			
		

> SkycladGuardian am 28.05.2009 16:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Überzieh das Cover ma mit nem riesigen Käfer (bug ) dann passts .

Und das Bild schicken wir dann an die Läden   


,, Arma 2 , das Spiel zum selbstbauen "


----------



## Mothman (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				Rage1988 am 28.05.2009 16:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Überzieh das Cover ma mit nem riesigen Käfer (bug ) dann passts .


Da müsste man schon den Brainbug nehmen in dem Fall.^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rage1988 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

Ach is das lustig   

Alle , die so gut über das Spiel geredet haben und es sich doch gekauft haben, sitzen jetzt in der Ecke und weinen   

Und ich sitz hier und hab mir 40€ gespart  


Vielen Dank PCG !!!!!!!!!! ich kanns nicht oft genug sagen    

Der Publisher kann erzählen was er will , warum sollte ich dem glauben , der will nur Kohle verdienen .


----------



## MidwayCV41 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				ING am 28.05.2009 16:51 schrieb:
			
		

> chaos777 am 28.05.2009 15:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Und auch dort sind schon einige am rum heulen wegen Bugs ect..  Nach dem ersten Tag kommt oft die Ernüchterung. Und viele, die derzeit noch schreien, es sei super toll und PCG hätte unrecht, werden ihre Meinung auch noch ändern wenn sie etwas weiter sind im Spiel.  

@Rage1988: Jepp, mein kleiner Bruder ist einer voh ihnen. Er wollte einfach nicht hören.


----------



## Rage1988 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

Ich kann grad nimmer     , überall heulen sich die Leute aus , schon in mehreren Foren .

Aber davor haben sie drauf bestanden , das PCG nur Müll erählt hat und dass es funktionieren muss   .

An alle weinenden , die vorher behauptet haben , dass es nicht so schlimm sein wird :

Recht so  



Sowas sollte man boykottieren , damit die Entwickler mal was merken .


----------



## Evil77 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

Muhaaaa.....ich warte auf OPF2, dach dem ersten Teil von Arma war klar der 2te kackt auch ab...


----------



## Mothman (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				Rage1988 am 28.05.2009 17:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann grad nimmer     , überall heulen sich die Leute aus , schon in mehreren Foren .


Schick mal so nen Link zu einem Heul-Thread. Ich will mich auch in dem Leid der Anderen laben.


----------



## oceano (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

Haha.... hat gerad jemand das Testvideo zu dem Spiel gesehen?   
jetzt ist es wieder verschwunden^^


----------



## MidwayCV41 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				Mothman am 28.05.2009 17:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Rage1988 am 28.05.2009 17:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schau mal hier vorbei: http://hx3.de/community-161/arma2-ersten-eindr-cke-16237/15/, gerade auf den letzten Seiten


----------



## unimatrix (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

Ja - unglaublich wie sie alle abkotzen.


----------



## ING (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

@Mothman: du hast den grünen punkt vergessen, der ist bei solch einem unspielbaren spiel wohl durchaus angebracht und sinnvoll 

alles in allem siehts wohl nach dem stalker der militär simulationen aus. an sich top game aber aufgrund mangelnder qualitätssicherung hat man sich leider (wiedermals) selbst ins eigene knie geschossen.

ich würd jetzt noch nicht so weit gehen und bi alles aufhalsen, da muss man noch den internationalen release abwarten. aber das verhalten das der deutsche publisher an den tag legt kennen wir ja schon zur genüge  

massive fail


----------



## csad2775 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				oceano am 28.05.2009 17:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Haha.... hat gerad jemand das Testvideo zu dem Spiel gesehen?
> jetzt ist es wieder verschwunden^^



Ja hab ich, und schrecklich...


----------



## SebastianThoeing (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				csad2775 am 28.05.2009 17:40 schrieb:
			
		

> oceano am 28.05.2009 17:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das sollte noch gar nicht online gehen - eben aus den o.g. Gründen. Kleiner Fehler im System. Ab 0:01 Uhr heute Nacht ist das Video wieder an gleichem Ort verfügbar.


----------



## ING (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				SebTh am 28.05.2009 17:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Das sollte noch gar nicht online gehen - eben aus den o.g. Gründen. Kleiner Fehler im System. Ab 0:01 Uhr heute Nacht ist das Video wieder an gleichem Ort verfügbar.


sauber, beide daumen hoch   



> *Morris Hebecker:* "Dass es unterschiedliche Veröffentlichungstermine gibt, liegt daran, dass es lokal differierende Handelsvereinbarungen gibt."


kann das irgendein bwl student mal übersetzen, werd daraus echt nicht schlau (was vermutlich auch sinn der sache ist)


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				SebTh am 28.05.2009 17:43 schrieb:
			
		

> csad2775 am 28.05.2009 17:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hier ist ja im Moment wohl wirklich alles verbuggt. Ich hoffe, die Redakteure sind wenigstens noch bugfrei


----------



## Pit0786 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				SebTh am 28.05.2009 17:43 schrieb:
			
		

> csad2775 am 28.05.2009 17:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auf Grund solcher Facksn der Entwicklers und Produzenten, storniere ich Vorbestellungen .....
Denn wenn kurz vor Realese alle wüssten wie verbuggt das janze ist dann hätten se einen Umsatz der Vielleicht 0,.... entsprechen könnte xD

Diejenigen Glücklichen die es sehen konnten sagen mir "Sei Froh das du es Storniert hast, das Video bei XXX zeigt das Arma II Extrem verbuggt ist!" ....

Bohemia ist ein sinkendes Schiff und die "Chefs" versuchen mit löchrigen eimen es zu retten....


----------



## PCG-SW (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				stockduck am 27.05.2009 13:26 schrieb:
			
		

> An die redaktion:
> 
> Ihr redet ihr sehr viel von der kampagne, was ja nur nebensächlich ist.
> 
> Wie schaut der MP und der editor aus?



Hallo Stockduck,

beim Test für den PCA-Artikel konzentrierten Rob und ich uns auf die Kampagne. Ein MP-Test ist auch erst sinnvoll, wenn das Spiel draußen ist, und wir es live anschauen können. 
In den Editor konnte ich nur kurz reingucken, aber da fühlte ich mich sofort heimisch. Allerdings glaube ich nicht, dass wir den Editor als solches mit einer Spielspaßwertung versehen. Ich weiß, dass der Editor ein zentrales Element der Serie ist, aber  ich sehe das mehr wie einen Zusatz zum Spiel, der (zum Glück) gleich mitgeliefert wird, sich aber nicht auf die Wertung an sich auswirken sollte.

Kurzes Update von meiner Seite aus: Ich habe gestern und heute mehrere Stunden mit einer jungfräulichen Verkaufsversion plus Beta-Patch mehrere Stunden Arma 2 gespielt. Etliches lief schon besser, aber es gab/gibt auch immer noch derbe Probleme, die ihr in einem entsprechenden Online-Video ab morgen sehen könnt.
Was die in der ungepatchten Version am schlimmsten gebeutelte Mission Manhattan betrifft, erfahre ich hoffentlich heute Abend, wenn ich weiterspiele. - Grüße, Stefan W.


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				PCG-SW am 28.05.2009 17:57 schrieb:
			
		

> stockduck am 27.05.2009 13:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Werdet ihr denn Online schon eine Spielspaßwertung geben, oder werdet ihr erst mal darauf verzichten und erst im Heft eine Wertung vergeben?


----------



## Rage1988 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				SebTh am 28.05.2009 17:43 schrieb:
			
		

> csad2775 am 28.05.2009 17:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Könntet ihr euch eigentlich sparen , denn was man jetzt in all den Foren so mitbekommt , es sit wohl genauso , wie ihr gestern beschrieben habt   

und ein BETA-Patch wird wohl nicht alllzu viel ändern , 
das BETA vor dem Patch bringt mich ja schon wieder zum lachen   

Da braucht man erst nen Patch , damit der Patch zum Spiel funktioniert


----------



## Spassbremse (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

Kurzes Statement von meiner Seite:

Großes Lob an PCGames für ihre Vorgehensweise. Weiter so, so muss das laufen!

Ansonsten      für Mothman, dessen Verpackungsdesign bei mir echt Lachtränen verursacht hat!


----------



## chaos777 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				ING am 28.05.2009 16:51 schrieb:
			
		

> s3nSeLeZz am 28.05.2009 15:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


erzähl doch kein müll hier,die leute haben sich das Spiel gekauft und wollen ihre Meinung äußern,und ausserdem haben die meisten damals Arma1 sehr stark kritisiert,also hat das  damit nichts zutun.


----------



## Huskyboy (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				Shadow_Man am 28.05.2009 17:48 schrieb:
			
		

> SebTh am 28.05.2009 17:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



schweingegrippe? 

das video da zeigt ja quasi das ganze ausmaß, und sowas trauen die sich zu veröffentlichen? Peter Games ist ja schlimmer als JoWood, Gothic 3 GD war wenigstens durchspielbar..

aber nochmal   an PCGames, ist ja fast wie früher, ausser das Hersteller keinen einfluss aufs heft nehmen konnten weil das dann schon gedruckt war


----------



## PCG-SW (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				Shadow_Man am 28.05.2009 18:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Werdet ihr denn Online schon eine Spielspaßwertung geben, oder werdet ihr erst mal darauf verzichten und erst im Heft eine Wertung vergeben?




Zum Verständnis - Bislang ist erst der PCA-Test im Kasten, der sich eben bis kurz vor Redaktionsschluss auf die *ungepatchte* Verkaufsversion bezieht, die wir seit letztem Freitag haben - geht ja auch nicht anders, da wir den Patch erst seit gestern haben und der Test heute aber zur Druckerei muss.

Für die PCG haben Rob und ich dann noch Zeit bis zur Woche nach Pfingsten. Sprich, wir werden für den PCG-Test noch mal komplett von vorn mit der gepatchten Fassung loslegen.

Die Hauptkrux ist aktuell aus meiner Sicht die Sache mit den Skripts. Ich kann mich noch gut erinnern, als ich intensiv Missionen für OFP gebastelt habe, dass Skripts sauber funktionierten. Habe ich dann eine solche Mission gespeichert und einem Freund mal zum Ausprobieren gegeben, kam es vor, dass bei ihm eine solche Mission nicht ging. 

Wenn die Fehler aus dieser Ecke her kommen, muss ich erst recht den Kopf schütteln, dass man es nicht geschafft hat, hier endlich eine saubere Lösung zu finden.
Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Huskyboy (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

also der PCActiontest ist dann der der ladenversion? erscheint dieser auch Online inkl wertung der ladenversion?


----------



## ING (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				chaos777 am 28.05.2009 18:06 schrieb:
			
		

> erzähl doch kein müll hier,die leute haben sich das Spiel gekauft und wollen ihre Meinung äußern,und ausserdem haben die meisten damals Arma1 sehr stark kritisiert,also hat das  damit nichts zutun.


nun gut, ich kenn das board nicht aber sich auf einer fansite / forum sich objektiv über ein spiel zu informieren ist generell nicht sinnvoll weil viele ihre fanbrille aufhaben die ungenehme dinge ausblendet.


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				ING am 28.05.2009 18:28 schrieb:
			
		

> chaos777 am 28.05.2009 18:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



irgendwie muss BI doch von seinen bezahlenden Betatestern die Bugs gemeldet bekommen
Woher wenn nicht aus Fanforen oder dem eigenen Board


----------



## Huskyboy (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				FrodoBeutlin am 28.05.2009 18:33 schrieb:
			
		

> ING am 28.05.2009 18:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



betatester sitzen normalerweise in einem großen raum und testen testen testen, dazu nimmt man nicht irgendwelche "fans" und lässt die ran, das kann man auch machen aber nur zusätzlich

hier scheint garkein betatest passiert zu sein


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				Huskyboy am 28.05.2009 18:35 schrieb:
			
		

> FrodoBeutlin am 28.05.2009 18:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



der öffentliche betatest hat doch seit gestern begonnen  
und sogar mit leuten die dafür bezahlen


----------



## SebastianThoeing (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				Huskyboy am 28.05.2009 18:17 schrieb:
			
		

> also der PCActiontest ist dann der der ladenversion? erscheint dieser auch Online inkl wertung der ladenversion?



Heute Nacht um 0:01 Uhr - wir linken dorthin  Liegt daran, dass Herr Horn als erstes den Test für die PCA schreiben muss, weil die eher erscheint als die PCG.


----------



## Huskyboy (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				SebTh am 28.05.2009 18:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 28.05.2009 18:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gut, ja ist mir schon klar das die PCA zuerst dran ist die erscheint ja als nächstes..

gut das man dann eine wertung der version hat die im laden steht, das ding hat doch ne wertung oder?

technisch gesehen müsste die ja wegen unspielbarkeit sehr niedrig ausfallen


----------



## PCG-SW (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				Huskyboy am 28.05.2009 18:17 schrieb:
			
		

> also der PCActiontest ist dann der der ladenversion? erscheint dieser auch Online inkl wertung der ladenversion?



Ist eigentlich so vorgesehen, oder? *Zu Herrn Stangl rüberguck*


----------



## Huskyboy (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				PCG-SW am 28.05.2009 18:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 28.05.2009 18:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gegenfrage, was sollte dagegen sprechen, ausser das der Publisher vielleicht sich beschwert, aber das interessiert mich als leser nun garnicht


----------



## unimatrix (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

Bezüglich Wertung bin ich aber mal stark gespannt. Die ArmA1-Wertung ging ja merkwürdigerweise trotz vorliegender Version "relativ gut".


----------



## SebastianThoeing (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				Huskyboy am 28.05.2009 18:47 schrieb:
			
		

> PCG-SW am 28.05.2009 18:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auf pcaction.de gibt's ne Wertung. Aber - wie immer - gerundet. Die haben dort ja ein Zehnersystem. Sagen wir, ein Spiel bekommt 93 % Spielspaß, dann wäre das auf pcaction.de eine 9/10. Wenn's ne 95% wäre, dann gäb es eine 10/10. Die "richtige" 100er-Wertung gibt's im Heft und bald dann auch auf pcgames.de.

@Stefan: Beeil dich gefälligst mit dem testen, werten und schreiben


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

Danke übrigens für die Auskunft. Nett, dass ihr euch trotzdem Zeit nehmt und dazu Stellung nehmt


----------



## Tibor123 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

70mb Update ??!!?? Was soll der großartig richten? ArmA1 hat 1GB gebraucht bis es lief. Bis echt gespannt auf das Video, hab leider die Chance verpasst es zu sehen.

_Nachtrag:_ Ich habe den unnötigen Flame in Richtung frequency entfernt.


----------



## Lyon (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				Shadow_Man am 28.05.2009 19:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke übrigens für die Auskunft. Nett, dass ihr euch trotzdem Zeit nehmt und dazu Stellung nehmt


Ist mir auch positiv aufgefallen, dass sich hier (aber auch bei anderen News) vermehrt die Redakteure zu Wort melden. Finde ich super!


----------



## ch3cooh (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

Ich hätte mal ne kruze Frage an einen der Tester:

Wenn die Verbündeten ein Dorf platt machen, das man noch einnehmen sollte, hat man dann irgendeinen Nachteil dadurch außer, dass man das halt nichtmehr tun muss/kann ? 

Weil dieser unberechenbare Krieg macht ja gerade den hohen Wiederspielwert aus, da jedes Durchspielen anders ist.


----------



## PCG-SW (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				ch3cooh am 28.05.2009 19:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hätte mal ne kruze Frage an einen der Tester:
> 
> Wenn die Verbündeten ein Dorf platt machen, das man noch einnehmen sollte, hat man dann irgendeinen Nachteil dadurch außer, dass man das halt nichtmehr tun muss/kann ?
> 
> Weil dieser unberechenbare Krieg macht ja gerade den hohen Wiederspielwert aus, da jedes Durchspielen anders ist.



Nein, das ist kein Problem, das wäre schon ok, aber es geht darum, dass du im Spiel plötzlich die Meldung bekommst, Du selber hättest mit deinem Team das Lager entdeckt/platt gemacht, obwohl du ganz woanders bist. Das war in der ungepatchten Version so der Fall, sowohl bei Rob als auch bei mir in besagter Manhattan-Mission. Dieser Bug ist bislang mit Patch in der Mission (bin da gerade wieder angelangt) noch nicht aufgetreten. Dafür lässt sich eine Kontaktperson, die zu einer bestimmten Zeit an einem gewissen Ort anzutreffen sein soll, bislang nicht blicken. - So, und wieder zurück, letzten Spielstand noch mal laden, vielleicht taucht die Tante ja dann auf 

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Huskyboy (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

uh ein bug raus ein anderer rein?   

wär noch lustiger wenns dann bei der nächsten mission nicht weiter geht

so nen spiel hat schon was die qualität zum schrott des monats


----------



## ING (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				Tibor123 am 28.05.2009 19:01 schrieb:
			
		

> 70mb Update ??!!?? Was soll der großartig richten?


das muss in dem fall von scriptfehlern nicht viel heißen


----------



## pirx (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



> ArmA 2 ist definitiv kein Spiel, das sich Gamer "einfach mal so" am ersten Verkaufstag holen.



Stimmt, jetzt bestimmt nicht mehr... zumindest was meine Person betrifft. Ziel erfüllt, Mr. Hebecker?


----------



## bsekranker (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				frequence am 28.05.2009 19:53 schrieb:
			
		

> achja....mimimimimimi
> 
> heul weiter


Wie wäre es mit einem angemessenen Tonfall? Man kann auch sachlich argumentieren.


----------



## Evil77 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

Openbeta für alle...


----------



## Bonkic (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

huch- was für kritische nachfragen. 
meinen respekt, so soll das sein.


----------



## bondKI (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



> Wie uns auch die deutschen Betatester bestätigen


Also bei dem Satz konnte ich mir das Lachen nicht verkneifen


----------



## Vohaul42 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

Mit den Antworten von PR Managern kann man immer herrlich Bullshit Bingo spielen.

Ich werde jetzt erst recht die Testberichte und ersten Updates abwarten, bevor ich zuschlage.


----------



## Mothman (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



> , und die Veröffentlichung eines Spiel ist nur
> der Anfang


Mmh. Eigentlich sollte das aber am Ende der 
Entwicklungskette stehen ...


----------



## Lurelein (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

Naja wenn man sich die Testberichte von Spielern durchliest die es schon haben, haben die nichtmal die hälfte der Bugs die Pcgames festgestellt haben soll. Und wenn der Release Patch da ist wird Arma 2 wohl gut Spass machen und rocken. Das bugs vorhanden sind sollte wohl jedem klar sein. Zumal die eigentliche Master erst ende Juni mit dem UK Release kommt. Da in deutschland ja leider ein extra Vertrag geschlossen wurde -.-


----------



## unimatrix (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				Vohaul42 am 28.05.2009 20:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Mit den Antworten von PR Managern kann man immer herrlich Bullshit Bingo spielen.
> 
> Ich werde jetzt erst recht die Testberichte und ersten Updates abwarten, bevor ich zuschlage.



Fyi. Das ist einer der Spanel-Brüder, und damit BIS CEO.


----------



## Pit0786 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

Ich warte solange bis OFP2 draussen ist  und dann werde ich mich entscheiden


----------



## ch3cooh (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort 

Ihr habt sicher momentan noch viel zutun - wird es heute oder morgen evtl. noch Neuigkeiten zu den Testergebnissen mit Beta-Patch geben ? 
Wenn das Teil damit gut läuft isses mir nämlich egal wie es aus der Verpackung kommt, zumal man zum installieren ja eh online sein muss.

Und wenn ich vielleicht noch ne kurze Frage stellen darf:
Bleiben gesäuberte/zerstörte Dörfer in diesem Zustand ? Und wenn sich darin nach ner Zeit wieder Feinde aufhalten, sind das dann dieselben ? (Wenn ich dran denke wie einen das bei Far Cry 2 jedesmal aus der Spielwelt in die Realität zurück geholt hat - als sähe man ein Stück von Brecht  )


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

Also der Publisher Peter Games (Morphicon) ist an Dreistigkeit nicht mehr zu überbieten: http://petergames.nexway.de/Kaufen-Arma_II-671810.html

Da bieten sie mittlerweile das Spiel auch als Downloadvertrieb an. Gut, ist ja in der Hinsicht noch normal. Das ganze funktioniert aber wohl nur für 1 Jahr bzw. will man es dann nochmal runterladen, soll man nochmal 7,95€ zahlen.


----------



## DaWu (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

Also ich habe es mir heute gekauft und bin begeister. klar hats bug. hab ich auch schon gemerkt (gegner standen regungslos rum) aber mein gott installier ich halt den patch. bis ich das spiel anfange richtig zu spielen werden eh wochen vergehen um erstmal mich mit allem vertraut zu machen.

atmo und grafik sind genial. der rest kommt mit dem patch


----------



## Janathan (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				DaWu am 28.05.2009 21:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich habe es mir heute gekauft und bin begeister. klar hats bug. hab ich auch schon gemerkt (gegner standen regungslos rum) aber mein gott installier ich halt den patch. bis ich das spiel anfange richtig zu spielen werden eh wochen vergehen um erstmal mich mit allem vertraut zu machen.
> 
> atmo und grafik sind genial. der rest kommt mit dem patch



Und genau wegen Leuten wie Dir wird es auch weiterhin unfertige Spiele geben, die man sich für teuer Geld kaufen soll. Das Funktioniert in keinem anderen Business so, weil man hier immer fein einen Patch nachschieben kann und sich mit der Komplexität des Produktes rausredet. 

Das Spiel ist bestimmt toll, aber ich kann trotzdem den Grund nicht verstehen es mit Bugs auf den Markt zu entlassen und noch weniger die Leute die es dann auch noch kaufen. Kein Mensch würde andere halbfertige Produkte kaufen, denn schließlich kommt ja der Rest des Produktes einen Monat später. Oder man stelle sich mal vor, man würde Produkt XY kaufen und der Verkäufer sagt einem, dass man die kostenlos nachgelieferten Ersatzteile ertmal verbauen muss, bevor es richtig funktioniert. Dem Typen würde ich was husten!


----------



## Lyon (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				Shadow_Man am 28.05.2009 21:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Also der Publisher Peter Games (Morphicon) ist an Dreistigkeit nicht mehr zu überbieten: http://petergames.nexway.de/Kaufen-Arma_II-671810.html
> 
> Da bieten sie mittlerweile das Spiel auch als Downloadvertrieb an. Gut, ist ja in der Hinsicht noch normal. Das ganze funktioniert aber wohl nur für 1 Jahr bzw. will man es dann nochmal runterladen, soll man nochmal 7,95€ zahlen.


Wenn ich mir das Spiel später, wenn es ausgereifter ist, kaufen werde wird das dann wohl ein Import werden. So etwas will ich auf keinen Fall unterstützen!


----------



## Solon25 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				Janathan am 28.05.2009 21:34 schrieb:
			
		

> aber ich kann trotzdem den Grund nicht verstehen es mit Bugs auf den Markt zu entlassen


Erinnert mich an den Test damals von "No Mans Land". Das Spiel hatte weit weniger Mängel im Test attestiert bekommen, aber eben doch einige. Reaktion der Entwickler --> Release um 3-4 Wochen verschoben, nachgearbeitet, erneut testen lassen, 80er bekommen 

Aber das ist leider nicht die Regel wie es immer sein sollte...


----------



## Odin333 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				DaWu am 28.05.2009 21:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich habe es mir heute gekauft und bin begeister. klar hats bug. hab ich auch schon gemerkt (gegner standen regungslos rum) aber mein gott installier ich halt den patch. bis ich das spiel anfange richtig zu spielen werden eh wochen vergehen um erstmal mich mit allem vertraut zu machen.
> 
> atmo und grafik sind genial. der rest kommt mit dem patch



Ich hab mir heute einen Audi A3 gekauft, und bin begeistert. Klar, einige Teile Fehlen noch (Bremsanlage noch nicht montiert) aber mein gott, warte ich halt bis das meine Werkstatt erledigt. Bis dahin kann ich in meiner Einfahr rumfahren, bremsen brauch ich da nicht.

Ist es heutzutage wirklich schon so normal, dass wenn man sich ein Spiel zum Vollpreis kauft, und es dann nicht durchspielbar ist, es einem überhaupt nicht juckt?
Es kommt ja irgendwann ein Patch - vielleicht.


----------



## CracktoLife (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				Shadow_Man am 28.05.2009 21:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Also der Publisher Peter Games (Morphicon) ist an Dreistigkeit nicht mehr zu überbieten: http://petergames.nexway.de/Kaufen-Arma_II-671810.html
> 
> Da bieten sie mittlerweile das Spiel auch als Downloadvertrieb an. Gut, ist ja in der Hinsicht noch normal. Das ganze funktioniert aber wohl nur für 1 Jahr bzw. will man es dann nochmal runterladen, soll man nochmal 7,95€ zahlen.



Schonmal was von separaten partitionen, usbsticks oder dvdbrennern gehört?  :-o


----------



## Evil77 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

"Die Verkaufsversion soll zwar schon besser laufen als die früheren Previewexemplare und mit dem Patch weiterhin an Stabilität hinzugewinnen, dennoch gab Spanel unumwunden zu, dass es aufgrund der Komplexität des Spiels an einigen Stellen zu Problemen kommen kann. 

Man solle bei Problemen dann einfach einen alternativen Lösungsweg versuchen, um die Mission abzuschließen, schlug er vor."



sonst gehts denen aber gut...


----------



## BlackP88 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				Evil77 am 28.05.2009 22:21 schrieb:
			
		

> "Die Verkaufsversion soll zwar schon besser laufen als die früheren Previewexemplare und mit dem Patch weiterhin an Stabilität hinzugewinnen, dennoch gab Spanel unumwunden zu, dass es aufgrund der Komplexität des Spiels an einigen Stellen zu Problemen kommen kann.
> 
> Man solle bei Problemen dann einfach einen alternativen Lösungsweg versuchen, um die Mission abzuschließen, schlug er vor."
> 
> ...




Jaaa bei der Aussage im Interview musste ich laut lachen. made my day 
Herrlich diese Ignoranz. Der Typ sollte Politiker werden.


----------



## ING (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				Evil77 am 28.05.2009 22:21 schrieb:
			
		

> "..."
> 
> sonst gehts denen aber gut...


it's not a bug, it's a feature


----------



## golani79 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

Wollte mir das Game eigentlich zu Release holen - aber ich habe es im Vorfeld bereits befürchtet.

Na ja, wird halt mal abgewartet - vielleicht lässt es sich nach einigen Patches ja recht gut spielen.
Mal sehen, wie sich das Game weiterentwickelt.

Ich denke mal, ein Nachtest könnte bei diesem Titel nicht schaden.


----------



## michaelmct (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

Wieso schafft man es binnen von Stunden einen Patch zu bringen, wenn einem die Probleme angeblich nicht in den Monaten vorher bekannt waren....ich kapier es einfach nicht.


----------



## Flynn1313 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

Wie sich einige hier aufregen.  lol

Komisch ist nur, dass die Leute die es heute schon gespielt haben gar nicht so sauer sind und sich die Bugs anscheinend doch in Grenzen halten.

http://hx3.de/community-161/arma2-ersten-eindr-cke-16237/11/

Also bleibt mal locker und wartet die nächsten Tage ab.

Arma1 war zum Release damals unspielbar. ARMA2 ist auf jeden Fall gut spielbar so die ersten  Erfahrungen.

Sicher kann man auch einige Meinungen hier verstehen wegen unfertigem Produkt auf den Markt werfen und so. Allerdings wird es niemals Spiele oder generell Software geben die so eine Größe und Komplexität besitzen, die von Anfang an 100% Bugfrei sind. Wichtig ist nur das es spielbar ist. Sollte mal die ein oder andere Textur nicht in Ordnung sein, wayne.


----------



## Huskyboy (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				michaelmct am 28.05.2009 23:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso schafft man es binnen von Stunden einen Patch zu bringen, wenn einem die Probleme angeblich nicht in den Monaten vorher bekannt waren....ich kapier es einfach nicht.



ganz einfach

die wissen um die fehler, alles andere ist gelogen


----------



## ch3cooh (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				Huskyboy am 28.05.2009 23:42 schrieb:
			
		

> michaelmct am 28.05.2009 23:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quatsch - wo wäre denn da der Sinn ?

Nach der tollen Goldmeldung von Morphicon ging die richtige Entwicklung natürlich auf Hochtouren weiter.
Der Patch wurde nicht innerhalb von Stunden eben mal entwickelt, sondern bringt das Game lediglich auf den aktuellen Entwicklungsstand.


----------



## chaos777 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				Huskyboy am 28.05.2009 23:42 schrieb:
			
		

> michaelmct am 28.05.2009 23:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



meinst du die geben 50 euro aus,damit die lügen dürfen


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

Bohemia musste quasi die Entwicklung unterbrechen, um die deutsche Version zu veröffentlichen. Jetzt wird aber noch weiter an der internationalen Version gearbeitet (die kommt ja erst am 19.juni) und wir bekommen quasi immer die Patches, die die deutsche Version auf den gleichen Stand bringt, wie die internationale Version.


----------



## Pit0786 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				Flynn1313 am 28.05.2009 23:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sich einige hier aufregen.  lol
> 
> Komisch ist nur, dass die Leute die es heute schon gespielt haben gar nicht so sauer sind und sich die Bugs anscheinend doch in Grenzen halten.
> 
> ...



Naja ein bisschen dünn deine Argumentation ...
Klar ist das es eine Militär Simulation ist die mit der K.I. steht und fällt...
Allerdings ist es auch wichtig wie die Figur sich bewegt und ob man sich beim nachladen in deckung gehen kann usw. Also das Gameplay und die Ki stehen ganz oben, im gegensatz zur Grafik....

Wie auch immer, die Meinungen sind relativ unterschiedlich und auf Grund dessen werde ich warten !


----------



## DmanX (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

Ich haette mal eine Frage. Kann ich die Deutsch 
Version auch mit englischer Sprachausgabe 
installiern?


----------



## Spruso (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

Oh mann, ich hab grad das Video gesehen.

Bei der Szene mit dem Humvee bin ich vor lachen effektiv vom Stuhl runtergefallen. Auch die Kommentare sind da einfach nur zu lustig.

Aber das Ganze ich doch recht arg, speziell die nicht reagierenden Gegner (fahren muss ja nicht jeder können    )

Also ich werde ganz sicher auf die englische Version warten und dann mal gucken, was sich an der Situation geändert hat.


----------



## wOJ (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

Das Video ist vernichtend    Selten so ne Bugschleuder erlebt


----------



## Pit0786 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				DmanX am 29.05.2009 00:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich haette mal eine Frage. Kann ich die Deutsch
> Version auch mit englischer Sprachausgabe
> installiern?




Die Sprachausgabe war bisher immer Englisch :p Ausser bei Arma 1 wenn die Reporter gesprochen haben :/

dieses Video beweist wiedereinmal WARTEN! Bohemia, bitte die Ki nach bessern ! Muss nicht 100% sein aber 90% - 95 % wäre schön DANKE


----------



## Alf1507 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

Ich habe mir eben mal die Revievw der PCA angesehen. Danach noch das Bugvideo hier auf der Seite und das hat mir dann den Rest gegeben.  Wenn es nicht so verdammt traurig wäre, dann könnte man darüber vielleicht sogar lachen. Da warte ich wirklich erstmal ab wie sich das Spiel in den nächsten Monaten entwickelt.

P.S.


> Zum Beispiel sollten wir einmal auf Unterstützung warten, die allerdings nie eintraf.


Solche Sachen habe ich auch aus ArmA 1 noch in übler Erinnerung. Haben die den gar nichts dazu gelernt??? Tja, allem Anschein nach nicht.


----------



## Huskyboy (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

ha, also eine wertung zwischen 35 und 44%

dürfte ungefähr hinkommen mit der produktqualität


----------



## kavoven (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

Ich erinnere mich noch gut an das Video zu G3 von der Gamestar damals, das beleuchtete Bugs die in vielen Fällen mit diesen hier vergleichbar waren (Wegfindungsschwierigkeiten, nicht aktivierte Gegner etc)
Wie waren da noch einmal die Wertungen?

Trotzdem habe ich auch schon ein paar Videos und einen Live Feed aus der Community gesehen und würde dieses Spiel nicht als Totalausfall bezeichnen, wie es einige Leute gerne darstellen. Die Grafik ist beeindruckend, ebenso die Soundkulisse. 

Hatte das Spiel heute bei Media Markt vor mir, aber dann doch die Hände von gelassen. Ich warte die Patches und die nächsten Wochen ab, denke aber, dass das Spiel etwas ganz besonderes sein wird, sobald diese Kinderkrankheiten ausgemerzt. sind.


----------



## Gomorra10 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

LOL! Dann wundern sich einige Firmen, warum der Umsatz zurück geht und eventuell ein negativ Image aufgebaut wird.

Aber der Firmen-Interne Test lief ja in diesem Fall über "mehrere Monate".

Hahaha. Die QM Abteilung sollte nochmal die Definition von QM und dessen 14 Aspekte verinnerlichen.

Danke PC Games für diesen aufklärenden Bericht bzw. vorab Info.


----------



## Alf1507 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				kavoven am 29.05.2009 00:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Grafik ist beeindruckend, ebenso die Soundkulisse.


Dir ist aber hoffentlich schon klar das eine beeindruckende Grafik und super Sound noch lange kein gutes Spiel ausmacht, oder?   
In dem Zustand, in dem sich das Spiel momentan zu befinden scheint, ist es jedenfalls meilenweit von einem guten Spiel entfernt. Da ist es dann auch völlig egal wie beeindruckend die Grafik und der Sound sind. Ein offensichtlich derart mangelhaftes Produkt gehört gnadenlos mit der entsprechenden Wertung abgestraft!


----------



## Safferezunft (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

Ou verreckte Siech..


----------



## Donald4711 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

Oh weh... Sie lernen es einfach nicht.
Ein drittes Mal mache ich nicht den gleichen Fehler, den Betatester zum Vollpreis zu geben.
Nennt man dann wohl "Kosteneffiziente Auslagerung der QA-Abteilung", oder? Glückwunsch, die Manager werden begeistert sein.

Ich hätte da einen Vorschlag an die Publisher, diese Geschäftsidee zu Ende gedacht:
Ihr solltet in Zukunft Euer neues "SUPER-MEGA-GIGANTO"-Spiel für 60-70 Euro anbieten, die Käufer erhalten dann eine leere Disk und *irgendwann* die Möglichkeit, das Spiel in Häppchen zu laden (äh, zu patchen).

Das hätte den Vorteil für Euch, daß Ihr erst mal sehen könnt, wieviel Geld reinkommt und daraufhin DANN entscheidet, wie häufig und wie lange Patches erscheinen (nicht zu lange, bevor alles gut wird, muß der nächste Teil ja kommen, dann geht es wieder von vorne los).

Das Konzept könnt Ihr gerne auf ein Powerpoint klatschen und Euren Chefs vorlegen, am Besten mit ein paar "Management-Phrasen" versehen wie "nachhaltige Riskominimierung", "verschlankte Pilotphase" und "nachhaltige Ertragsoptimierung durch variablen Produktzuteilungsprozess".

Aber sagt Ihnen auch, daß Ihr mich als Kunden erst mal verloren habt.
WENN das Spiel (irgendwann) mal *ordentlich* spielbar ist und für unter 30 Euro zu haben ist (für die Frechheit muß ich Euch leider was abziehen von dem was ich bereit wäre auszugeben), dann kaufe ich es.
Ansonsten muß ich wohl drauf verzichten, habe ich in der letzten Zeit häufiger gemacht, aber es gibt genug GUTE und (fast) fehlerfreie Spiele mit denen man sich auch noch beschäftigen kann. 

Leider ist dies ja kein Einzelfall (inzwischen sogar eher die Regel), aber das reicht mir als Rechtfertigung nicht. ICH kann auch überleben, wenn ich einige Spiele nicht kaufe.
Ob es EUCH trifft, hängt davon ab, wie viele sonst noch zu der Einsicht kommen, daß man solche Dreistigkeit (kein anderes ehrbares Geschäft würde mit solcher "Ware" zustande kommen) nicht auch noch belohnen sollte.


----------



## Feuerfalke (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				kavoven am 29.05.2009 00:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Trotzdem habe ich auch schon ein paar Videos und einen Live Feed aus der Community gesehen und würde dieses Spiel nicht als Totalausfall bezeichnen, wie es einige Leute gerne darstellen. Die Grafik ist beeindruckend, ebenso die Soundkulisse.




Doch, das ist es. 

ArmA2 ist kein Postkarten oder Urlaubsfilm-Generator sondern ein Taktik-Shooter und als solches hat das Spiel in der aktuellen Version versagt, da alle relevanten Features nicht funktionieren. 

Von dem durchsichtigen Gras und der 99% Treffsicherheit mal abgesehen, wenn die KI denn reagiert, kann man auch mit den eigenen KI-Leuten keine Taktik umsetzen.


Es ist auch nicht gesagt, dass das Spiel für immer kompletter Müll sein wird, aber so wie es momentan released wurde ist es eine OpenBeta für 50 Euro und für den Preis zu diesem Zeitpunkt ist es ein Totalausfall.


----------



## Kamrum (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

So ich hab die vollversion schon wie einnige andre auch : diese ki problem hatte ich am anfang auch als ich den schwierigkeitsgrad auf Anfänger hatte jetzt ist es bei mir auf Profi eingestellt und nun treten solche bug NICHT MEHR AUF !  Ich bitte PC Games dies einmal zu versuchen !


----------



## Donald4711 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

ach ja, und für die miserablen Verkaufszahlen könnt Ihr dann ja wieder schön die bösen "Raub"Kopierer hernehmen.

Ein Dank geht noch an die PC Games Redaktion, diese Geschichte so schonungslos darzulegen. DANKE FÜR DIE WARNUNG!!!

Und diese Zensur des Artikels weist für mich EINDEUTIG darauf hin, daß hier für Kunden zur Zeit kein gutes Geschäft zu erwarten steht.


----------



## Alf1507 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				Kamrum am 29.05.2009 01:33 schrieb:
			
		

> So ich hab die vollversion schon wie einnige andre auch : diese ki problem hatte ich am anfang auch als ich den schwierigkeitsgrad auf Anfänger hatte jetzt ist es bei mir auf Profi eingestellt und nun treten solche bug NICHT MEHR AUF !  Ich bitte PC Games dies einmal zu versuchen !


Also stimmt's wohl tatsächlich: It's not a bug, it's a feature!


----------



## onkelotto (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

Nochmals lieben Dank @ PcGames .
Hoffendlich gehen die säcke pleite . 
Das ist , wie PcAction schon richtig urteilt , eine
dreiste Kundenverarsche .
Es ist für mich nunmehr vollkommen nebensächlich ob da noch der ein -oder andere Patch nachgereicht wird .
So einer "Firma" stecke ich keinen cent in ihre
gierigen Hände .


----------



## Enisra (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

also
ähm

Welche Partei muss ich nochmal wählen, damit die Garantie für Spiele kommt und der Welt bzw. speziell hier Deutschland als kostenpflichtige Betatestbasis solche Aktionen erspart bleiben?

Man sieht ja das die anderen Publisher das in anderen Ländern das nicht ohne Grund Später rausbringen


----------



## Feuerfalke (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				Kamrum am 29.05.2009 01:33 schrieb:
			
		

> So ich hab die vollversion schon wie einnige andre auch : diese ki problem hatte ich am anfang auch als ich den schwierigkeitsgrad auf Anfänger hatte jetzt ist es bei mir auf Profi eingestellt und nun treten solche bug NICHT MEHR AUF !  Ich bitte PC Games dies einmal zu versuchen !



Also PCGames testet seit Montag. Wie weit bist Du in der Kampagne, dass Du das mit so großer Sicherheit sagen kannst.

Und wäre es wirklich sinnvoll, wenn auf der einfachen Schwierigkeitsstufe die KI so dumm ist, dass sie ein Fahrzeug nicht auf der Straße halten kann, andere (WICHTIGE!) Spielfiguren über den Haufen fährt oder der Heli einfach vom Himmel fällt? 

Und gehört es zur leichten oder schweren KI, wenn die Gegner durch Objekte laufen?


----------



## Feuerfalke (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				Enisra am 29.05.2009 01:56 schrieb:
			
		

> also
> ähm
> 
> Welche Partei muss ich nochmal wählen, damit die Garantie für Spiele kommt und der Welt bzw. speziell hier Deutschland als kostenpflichtige Betatestbasis solche Aktionen erspart bleiben?
> ...



Oh, da können wir alle sehr demokratisch agieren:

Wer es okay findet kauft es, wer es nicht okay findet kauft es nicht.

Demokratischer geht es gar nicht. 


Kauft die Mehrheit nicht, gibt es allerdings auch keinen Patch - aber die Community hat es ja auch in der Vergangenheit für OFP und ArmA1 gerichtet, vielleicht verlässt man sich schlicht darauf?


----------



## Donald4711 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				Kamrum am 29.05.2009 01:33 schrieb:
			
		

> So ich hab die vollversion schon wie einnige andre auch : diese ki problem hatte ich am anfang auch als ich den schwierigkeitsgrad auf Anfänger hatte jetzt ist es bei mir auf Profi eingestellt und nun treten solche bug NICHT MEHR AUF !  Ich bitte PC Games dies einmal zu versuchen !



Hui, fahren die Fahrer dann auch besser?
Und kann man als "Profi" dann erfolgreich in ein Fahrzeug steigen?
DAS wäre ja mal eine kreative Auslegung dieser Einstellungsmöglichkeit...
Aber was ist mit den durch Wände laufenden Gegnern?

Pfusch bleibt Pfusch, da ändert es auch nix, wenn man eine Einstellung findet (die man vielleicht gar nicht nehmen will), bei der es nicht GANZ so unerträglich ist.
Jedes andere Produkt trägt man mit solchen Mängeln zurück und verlangt sein Geld wieder, ich lasse mich nicht mehr mit Versprechungen abspeisen, die dann (evtl.) gar nicht umgesetzt werden.

Das sieht ja schlimmer aus als OFP und ArmA1 am Anfang, nur mit besserer Grafik! (das Video kann ich gar nicht oft genug anschaun). Mit diversen Patches habt Ihr (die Entwickler) es bei den beiden Titeln (mehr oder weniger) doch hingekriegt, etliche dieser Probleme zu lösen. Warum fangt Ihr da immer wieder mit dem gleichen Mist an und verwendet nicht gleich die Lösung. Wie kommt Ihr eigentlich durchs Leben, wenn Ihr jeden Fehler immer wieder aufs Neue macht und nix draus lernt??

Ich mache jedenfalls nicht nochmal den Fehler, für unfertige Ware den vollen Preis zu zahlen.
Erneuter Dank an PCG, die das ermöglichen, man ist immer mehr auf Euch angewiesen, wenn man nicht in die Fallen tappen will! Macht weiter so!


----------



## Birdynator (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

Haha, der Truck hat bei mir an genau der gleichen Stelle die gleichen Schilder zmgefahren xD


----------



## Tibor123 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

Ich hoffe durch das ändert sich einiges ;   


http://www.dasjournal.net/news/145/ARTICLE/21126/2009-05-18.html


----------



## ING (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

*eyyy, die ki soldaten sind nicht nur cheater sondern auch pazifisten* 

mmh, weiß auch nicht ob ich lachen oder mit euch (arma fans) weinen soll, so an sich machts schon einen imposanten eindruck. hatte den ersten teil damals eher angespielt als wirklich gespielt, gefiel mir schon aber die etwas komplexere steuerung hatte mich damals doch abgeschreckt und als die ersten ungereimtheiten auftraten verstaubte es auf der platte als auch im regal.

erinnert mich wirklich sehr an stalker das ganze, die fähigkeiten ein tolles spiel zu machen sind offensichtlich da aber irgendwo sitzt mächtig der wurm bzw. käfer drin 

mal gucken was aus der internationalen version wird, ich hoffe jedenfalls das die deutsche version in den regalen vergammelt. nicht um das spiel zu bestrafen sondern diese ganze abartige produktpolitik (wenn man das noch so nennen darf) die in den letzten jahren zur methode geworden ist und in arma2 scheinbar mal wieder einen neuen höhepunkt an erreicht hat.

bis dahin freue ich mich auf weitere unterhaltsame bug videos, youtube rules!

wie sagt ihr immer so schön? *epic fail !!11!!eins!!!elf1!1!!!eintausendeinhundertelf!!!11!!*  

und auch ein lob an die pcg und partnermagazine meinerseits für diese, zugegeben schonungslose, berichterstattung. schön das ihr aus dem g3 debakel gelernt habt und kein blatt mehr vor den mund nehmt  



			
				Kamrum am 29.05.2009 01:33 schrieb:
			
		

> So ich hab die vollversion schon wie einnige andre auch : diese ki problem hatte ich am anfang auch als ich den schwierigkeitsgrad auf Anfänger hatte jetzt ist es bei mir auf Profi eingestellt und nun treten solche bug NICHT MEHR AUF !  Ich bitte PC Games dies einmal zu versuchen !


sicher das der schwierigkeitsgrad "anfänger" heißt? sieht für mich eher nach "braindead" aus


----------



## chaos777 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				Birdynator am 29.05.2009 02:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Haha, der Truck hat bei mir an genau der gleichen Stelle die gleichen Schilder zmgefahren xD


wie soll der Truck auch richtig fahren,wenn der Tester falsche Tasten drückt,und dann auch noch auf die KI schieben.
 
das sieht mir garnicht danach aus,als ob die KI das von alleine steuern würde.Ich möchte aber niemanden was unterstellen


----------



## trippleyyy (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

lol kack spiel ^^ ROFL NOOB!
bekommt das spiel auch 90 % wie gothic  ?

_Nachtrag:_ Eine einzige Antwort hätte es auch getan.


----------



## ING (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				chaos777 am 29.05.2009 02:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Birdynator am 29.05.2009 02:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sieht absolut nach problemen mit der wegfindung aus, kennt man zur genüge aus strategiespielen dieses "verhalten".

und soll der spieler am mg stehen / aufm beifahrersitz sitzen oder hinten aufm laster und gleichzeitig steuern? tolle simulation  man sieht das der spieler nicht fährt und außerdem wirds auch noch mehrmals vom sprecher erwähnt...



			
				trippleyyy am 29.05.2009 02:29 schrieb:
			
		

> bekommt das spiel auch 90 % wie gothic  ?


hehe, da die pca 4/10 vergeben hat wird bei der pcg vermutlich irgendwas zwischen 35 und 44% rausspringen wenn sie sich da nicht ins gehege kommen wollen. klingt hart.. ...aber fair (gegenüber den spielern/käufern).

laut video ist das ja sogar mit dem "beta patch", da der nicht mal 2 tage alt zu sein scheint hab ich da nichmal hoffnung für den patch der jetzt kommen soll. und ob die entwickler das in 1-2 wochen bis zum goldstatus noch hinkriegen wage ich irgendwie auch zu bezweifeln.


----------



## DaWu (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

ich bin nach wievor begeistert und habe selbst noch keine bugs gehabt. das was hier von pcg und drecks pcaction abgezogen wird ist so lächerlich. wieso wurde das nicht bei gta gemacht? ah stimmt ja. take2 und rockstar sind eine nummer größer als bi. da wurde schön zucker in arsch geblasen.

ihr bekommt von mir post pcg. mein abo werde ich kündigen. so einen dreck finanziere ich doch nicht auch noch.


----------



## Dyson (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				DaWu am 29.05.2009 03:44 schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin nach wievor begeistert und habe selbst noch keine bugs gehabt. das was hier von pcg und drecks pcaction abgezogen wird ist so lächerlich. wieso wurde das nicht bei gta gemacht? ah stimmt ja. take2 und rockstar sind eine nummer größer als bi. da wurde schön zucker in arsch geblasen.
> 
> ihr bekommt von mir post pcg. mein abo werde ich kündigen. so einen dreck finanziere ich doch nicht auch noch.



Schön wenn man Dinge zwanghaft positiv sehen kann. 

Für mich aber eine absolut unlogische Behauptung.

Hier kam es allen Anschein nach zum typischen Phänomen eines zu Früh veröffentlichten Spiels:

Publisher gab das Geld (vielleicht zuwenig), verlangte dafür ein "gutes" Spiel, legte einen Release-Zeitraum fest (der vielleicht noch nichtmal abgelaufen ist), der Entwickler hat sich aber von Anfang an total übernommen, war scheinbar auch in technischer Hinsicht überfordert.

Publisher nahm an einem gewissen Punkt Einsicht in den Fortschritt ihres Produkts, sah die großen Mängel und versucht nun noch möglichst Geld rauszuschlagen (darum auch keine Verschiebung des Releases), anstatt das bereits als gescheitertes Projekt befundene Spiel weiterzufinanzieren und ein noch größeres finanzielles Risiko einzugehen.

Was wir hier sehen ist doch die übliche Kombi eines Enwticklers der seinen Publisher über die Fortschritte und Missstände während der Entwicklungszeit nicht richtig informiert hat wesswegen der kapitalistische (sind sie ja alle) und jetzt nervöse Publisher nun die Notbremse zieht.

Alles was hier an "Propaganda" rumgeschmiert wird, zB. Interviews und Aussagen über kommende Patches dient nurnoch dem Ziel möglichst viele Exemplare an den leichtgläubigen Kunden loszuwerden.

Das ist LEIDER die VERMUTUNG die ich habe und die mir als einziges logisch erscheint.

Hoffen das sie's hinkriegen tu ich trotzdem noch. Wenn ich auch warten werde und mir das Spiel nur kaufe wenn es wirklich irgendwann als spieltauglich getestet wird, egal ob CommunityPatches oder durch den Entwickler selbst.


----------



## harndrang (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

Hi all,

ich habe das Spiel gestenr angetestet und ich muss den Bericht von PC Games bestätigen. Wärend meiner Tests ist das Game mind 3 mal angestürzt. Zudem hatte ich schon in der ersten Mission KI aussetzer so das ein weiterspielen unmöglich war. Die KI (also meine Kameraden) sind einfach stehen geblieben und nichts kann sie mehr dazu bewegen weiter zu gehen. 
Bei der Grafik stören die pixeligen Kanten und díe gewollte unschärfe an den Rändern bei Bewegung etwas. Auf die Dauer komtm bei mir dabei ein Überlkeitsgefühl auf.

Sollten diese Bugs mit dem ersten Patch behoben werden, finde ich das Game einfach super. Es ist sehr komplex und nicht einfach zu spielen, was aber den absoluten Reiz ausmacht. Gepaart mit der wunderschönen Grafik finde ich nicht das es rausgeworfenes Geld war das Spiel zu kaufen. 

Selbst wenn der Patch erst nächste Woche kommt hat man genug Möglichkeiten des Trainings, also Langweilig kann es mit ARMA2 nicht werden.

Gruß


----------



## s3nSeLeZz (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				harndrang am 29.05.2009 07:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi all,
> ich habe das Spiel gestenr angetestet und ich muss den Bericht von PC Games bestätigen. Wärend meiner Tests ist das Game mind 3 mal angestürzt.
> Gruß



Hast du mal ein paar Eckdaten deines Rechners? Graka usw?


----------



## harndrang (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

Hi,

Motherboard: Asus Z7S WS
Prozessoren: 2x Intel Quad Core (geschwindigkeit weis ich nciht mehr) ^^
Grafikkarte: GF 8800 GT 768 MB Ram
Ram: 4GB
Betriebssystem Windows 7 (beta; ist absolut der burner. gefällt mir sehr gut. Besser als das drecks Vista ^^) 

Das Spiel läuft auf hoher Auflösung ansich flüssig, allerdings merke ich das wen ich die Maus schnell in eine Richtung bewege das der Mauszeiger etwas nachzieht. Ich werde jetzt erstmal den neusten NVidia Treiber installieren, die Grafikeinstellunegn optimieren und uaf den Patch warten.


----------



## Rod86 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

hehe sehr schönes video


----------



## Cowboy28 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

Heute geht´s endlich los!

Im Laufe des Tages kommt der Patch, der sollte einiges verbessern, und dann geht´s los! *freu*

Komisch, es gibt etliche Userberichte mittlerweile, und die wenigsten sprechen von großartigen Bugs...


----------



## Huskyboy (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				DaWu am 29.05.2009 03:43 schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin nach wievor begeistert und habe selbst noch keine bugs gehabt. das was hier von pcg und drecks pcaction abgezogen wird ist so lächerlich. wieso wurde das nicht bei gta gemacht? ah stimmt ja. take2 und rockstar sind eine nummer größer als bi. da wurde schön zucker in arsch geblasen.
> 
> ihr bekommt von mir post pcg. mein abo werde ich kündigen. so einen dreck finanziere ich doch nicht auch noch.



uhh nen leserbrief den Rossi verreissen kann, schön

GTA 4 hat zwar auf einigen rechnern probleme aber falls man einen findet der dem spiel passt läufts auch

das ist bei Arma 2 nicht der fall, die bugs sind rechner unabhängig


----------



## Slaughter78 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				Spassbremse am 28.05.2009 18:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Kurzes Statement von meiner Seite:
> 
> Großes Lob an PCGames für ihre Vorgehensweise. Weiter so, so muss das laufen!
> 
> Ansonsten      für Mothman, dessen Verpackungsdesign bei mir echt Lachtränen verursacht hat!




Ganz meiner Meinung     
Ich habe die letzten zwei Tage drei Foren verfolgt, 1.das hier 2.BIS und 3.Ein Arma Forum, und ich muss sagen, was da manche Leutz ablassen... OMFG!!!
Ich bin ein absoluter OFP1-Fan und habe Arma2 seit Gestern, was ich in den ersten 30 min. sehen musste war der absolute Hammer und bestätigt den PCG Test vollkommen.
Im Basictraining (Tutorial) bereits sah ich Gegner durch Wände gehen oder einen scheinbar verletzten Kollegen den ich zu meinem Ausbilder tragen und dort heilen soll, den ich aber durch einen Bug garnicht erst tragen konnte (Mission trotzdem erfolgreich abgeschlossen).
Sicherlich kleine verzeihbare Fehler aber als ich mit drei Clankollegen im Coopmodus zocken wollte WTF!!!!!
1. Versuch: bei zwei Leuten beim Verbindungsversuch, absturz (schwarzer Bildschirm,Cursor, kein Ladebalgen...),Taskmanager und Neustart.
2. Versuch: das Team wird per Heli an den Einsatzort gebracht, das Team steigt aus, aber was ist das, ich bin tot ?????????!!!!!!!!!!! Weit und breit kein Gegner und keine Schüsse gefallen lol ok, alle guten Dinge sind drei.
3. Diesmal bin ich nicht beim verlassen des Heli gestorben aber ein Gegner wird als solcher makiert, wir holzen zu zweit sofort auf ihn los und er fällt sofort, aber die Makierung bleibt bestehen und verschwindet auch die nächsten 20 min nicht,ein anderer Gegner den ein Freund erledigt hat steht bei mir (und nur bei mir) noch mitten auf der Strase und reagiert auf keine Schüsse oder sonstige aktionen,ein KI kollege den wir treffen sollen kommt zwar, rennt aber an uns vorbei und reagiert auf nichts mehr gibt als wir weiter gehen nur andauernte und nerfige Befehle per Funk, die Mission hängt, der KIkollege hat keine lust sich zu bewegen also versuche ich ihn zu beseitigen um die Mission fotsetzen zu können aber als er verstummte... Mission fehlgeschlagen Game over lol.
Unser einstimmiges Ergebnis nach drei Versuchen, der Coop ist zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt unspielbar!
Wie können manche Leute ein so von Bugs verseuchtes Game so schön reden?!?!
Jeder der es sich holt, weil es leider!!!!! kein vergleichbare Game gibt (nein liebe Kiddis OFP2 und BF2 sind nicht vergleichbar) muss mit vielen Fehlern rechnen und bis auf weiteres leben.
Was BIS und Morphi gegenüber PCG und in den Foren ablassen OMG!!!      
Mein Sys. Vista 64, 8Gig Ram,Quad 9550, 295GTX (alle Einstellungen auf Anschlag).


----------



## s3nSeLeZz (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				Slaughter78 am 29.05.2009 08:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Sys. Vista 64, 8Gig Ram,Quad 9550, 295GTX (alle Einstellungen auf Anschlag).



Läufst wenigstens flüssig`? Wenns nich grad abschmiert? Hab bis auf die Graka das gleiche Sys deshalb frag ich..

Das mim MP is ja richtig schade. Wenn die KI schon aussetzt hab ich wenigstens gehofft nächste Woche mitn paar Kollegen uns gegenseitig die Köppe wegzuschießen.. Aber wenns auf dem Stand bleibt muss halt Arma1 wieder herhalten...


----------



## Slaughter78 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				s3nSeLeZz am 29.05.2009 08:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Slaughter78 am 29.05.2009 08:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ja, läuft flüssig   
Wir haben nur den Coop getestet auf den MP hatten wir Gestern nach der Pleite keine Lust mehr, evtl. Heute (hoffe durch den Patch tut sich noch was, sofern er wirklich Heute kommt).


----------



## Rage1988 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

Hab mir grad mal das Video angeschaut , zu lustig , was man da sieht , geht bei dem Spiel überhaupt was ?

Eine KI scheint ja völlig zu fehlen


----------



## pleX (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

Danke PC-Games. 
Und wieder 50 € mehr für andere Investitionen, wie z.B. Prototype ...


----------



## nikiburstr8x (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				Huskyboy am 29.05.2009 08:20 schrieb:
			
		

> das ist bei Arma 2 nicht der fall, die bugs sind rechner unabhängig


Hätte der Publisher mehr Geld in die Qualtiätssicherung gesteckt, wäre es womöglich nie zu solch einem katastrophalen Ergebnis gekommen.


----------



## Huskyboy (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 29.05.2009 08:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 29.05.2009 08:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hätte der total unfähige puplisher einfach mal 3 wochen gewartet, bis dahin wär das spiel vermutlich auf einer weitaus höheren version, der betapatch jetzt behebt ja schon ein paar dinge, und der ist wohl holterdiepolter zusammengefummelt 

aber nein, man muss ja unbedingt als erstes da sein (wohl um importe zu verhindern) und bei Peter Games muss das wohl so abgelaufen sein

"Hey lass das mal als erste veröffentlichen!"
"Aber das ding ist doch noch Beta"
"ja und?"
"Aber die Presse?"
"Na die bekommt bis zum erstverkaufstag nen Maulkorb, und bis die dann die teste online und in den heften haben, haben die ganzen Idioten das spiel schon gekauft"
"ja aber das funktioniert doch garnicht"
"Jaja das patchen wir ja irgendwann nach wenn die da beim Programmieren soweit sind"
"Klasse, los ab in die Kneipe, lass schonmal das geld von den idioten äh Kunden vertrinknen"


----------



## Spassbremse (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				Huskyboy am 29.05.2009 08:51 schrieb:
			
		

> "Hey lass das mal als erste veröffentlichen!"
> "Aber das ding ist doch noch Beta"
> "ja und?"
> "Aber die Presse?"
> ...



Hm, bis auf den letzten Satz könnte das tatsächlich so in etwa abgelaufen sein...


----------



## Memphis11 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				Huskyboy am 29.05.2009 08:51 schrieb:
			
		

> nikiburstr8x am 29.05.2009 08:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Klingt einläuchtent, so hat es sich wohl abgespielt  und wenn sie nicht gestorben sind, betrinken sie sich noch heute


----------



## Bonkic (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

gaming xp vergibt 92%...


----------



## Huskyboy (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

und nach der PCGAmes veröffentlichung:

"Ohhh nein die haben uns ausgetrickst, schnell ruf die anwälte an, vielleicht brauchen wir die! Und du du denkst dir ausreden aus!"
"Aber ich bin doch nur der Praktikant"
"Ja genau deswegen!"
"und ruft einer schnell die entwickler an die sollen nen patch basteln"
"Aber die sind doch mit dem Betatest dran"
"MIR EGAL! Ich brauch ne ausrede!"



			
				Bonkic am 29.05.2009 09:09 schrieb:
			
		

> gaming xp vergibt 92%...



vielleicht sind das die "Seriösen Magazine" die Peter Games meint


----------



## Dyson (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

ja und direkt oben neben dem Banner prankt die Werbung dazu. ^^


----------



## Spassbremse (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				Bonkic am 29.05.2009 09:09 schrieb:
			
		

> gaming xp vergibt 92%...



Hab's mir eben angesehen. Der "Testbericht" liest sich eher wie eine leicht umformulierte Pressemitteilung des Herstellers:



> Denn ohne Transportmittel würde man wahrscheinlich eine kleine Ewigkeit zu Fuß laufen, um an das andere Ende der Karte zu gelangen – so umfassend ist die Spielwelt! Ob man überhaupt lebendig ankommen würde, ist eine andere Frage.



oder:



> Das ist die erste Frage von vielen, denen Sie sich in „ArmA 2“ stellen müssen. Denn die schön animierte Kulisse wird schnell zur Hölle: Jede Entscheidung hat ihre Konsequenzen. Helfen Sie der Bevölkerung oder greifen Sie ein gerade geschwächtes Ziel an? Schwierig, schwierig. Denn ebnen Sie zu viele Dörfer dem Erdboden und verursachen so genannte Kollateralschäden, so dürfen Sie nicht damit rechnen, dass die Bevölkerung gut auf Sie zu sprechen ist. Vermeiden Sie zivile Opfer, dürfen Sie mit wertvollen Informationen rechnen, aber "vergeuden" vielleicht wertvolle Zeit.



und abschließend noch:



> Wenn die spannende Story einmal durchgespielt ist, können Sie sich weiter im Multiplayer versuchen, wo Sie gemeinsam mit bis zu 64 Spielern über Tage auf ein und demselben Schlachtfeld um die Vorherrschaft kämpfen können. Und falls Chernaurus als Schauplatz zu langweilig wird, liefert Bohemia Interactive noch einen Karteneditor dazu. Freuen Sie sich also jetzt schon auf Karten, die von vielen talentierten Fans zusammengebastelt wurden.



Entschuldigt meine Ausdrucksweise, aber dieser "Test" ist doch voll für den Arsch, pardon.


----------



## BurningCat (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

Um Gottes Willen, Arma 1 war ja schon schlimm, aber das ist ja die Krönung.
Ich dachte der Entwickler hätte wenigstens ein bischen was draus gelernt.
Nochmal werf ich 50€ nicht aus dem Fenster, da leih ich es mir lieber irgendwann mal aus.


----------



## Bonkic (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				Spassbremse am 29.05.2009 09:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Entschuldigt meine Ausdrucksweise, aber dieser "Test" ist doch voll für den Arsch, pardon.



liest sich wirklich amüsant:
"freuen sie sich auf..."


----------



## Huskyboy (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				Bonkic am 29.05.2009 09:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Spassbremse am 29.05.2009 09:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



na das ist doch sicher die seriösität die Peter Games meint, wie kann es PCGames auch wagen sich das spiel anzusehen und nicht nur den pressetext abzutippen, unverschämt!


----------



## baiR (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

Ich glaube ArmA 2 müsste im Lexikon unter Bugs stehen.
So ein Bugdesaster hats glaube ich zuletzt erst bei nen Matrixspiel gegeben, ich habs nicht selber gehabt aber ich habs im Fernsehen gesehen wo sie die Bugs gezeigt haben.

Lustiger Beitrag,  , Zitat= "Der Fahrer müsste mal wieder zur Fahrschule und dort ganz von vorne anfangen".    
Ich glaube die Entwickler könnten auch ein Anfängerkurs in Informatik gebrauchen.


----------



## Lyon (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				baiR am 29.05.2009 09:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Lustiger Beitrag,  , Zitat= "Der Fahrer müsste mal wieder zur Fahrschule und dort ganz von vorne anfangen".


Am besten finde ich den Kommentar, wo die KI nicht reagiert. "Kriegsdienstverweigerer?"
Das ist es! Arma 2 ist so realistisch, dass  dort sogar Leute vorkommen, die gar nicht kämpfen wollen aber in die Uniform gezwungen wurden. Das nenn ich mal Einfallsreichtum! It's not a bug, it's a feature! 
Ich finde es enttäuschend, dass die KI seit OFP wenig dazu gelernt hat.(vorallem beim fahren)
Wenn ich dann auch noch lesen muss, dass das Spiel noch nicht mal vernünftig übersetzt wurde. („Ich sah viele Westen Unbekannt hier jetzt.“ oder „Feindlich Mann, von uns aus vor, 2, nah“. )
Ich werde aber wahrscheinlich trotzdem dabei bleiben und mir nach einiger (längerer) Wartezeit das Spiel importieren(man muss ja nicht den unfähigen Publisher unterstützen).


----------



## Huskyboy (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				Lyon am 29.05.2009 10:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde aber wahrscheinlich trotzdem dabei bleiben und mir nach einiger (längerer) Wartezeit das Spiel importieren(man muss ja nicht den unfähigen Publisher unterstützen).



und ich vermute um das zu verhindern (weil die menge der importeure wird wohl langsam größer, besonders weil Arma 2 eher spezial interest software ist) hat man das einfach verfrüht auf den markt geschmissen


----------



## German_Ripper (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

Tja, war schon von dem Vorgänger mehr als enttäuscht. Selbst nach mehreren Patches hatte sich das Game nicht verbessert und ist noch immer grotesk schlecht. Mit dem Nachfolger sieht das nicht anders aus. Ich werde nicht wieder den Fehler machen und glauben das Spiel würde sich in ein paar Wochen mit einem Patch bessern. So naiv wie ich war glaubte ich das schon bei AA. Wie unlustig...


----------



## eX2tremiousU (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

Die Sache mit der KI ist ja hammerhart. Die Sache mit den Fahrzeugen auf der Straße hingegen unverschämt. GENAU dieses Problem hatten auch OFP (wenn auch nicht ganz so extrem) und Arma1 (da hingegen sehr extrem). Bei Arma1 kommt dieser KI-Aussetzer auf der Straße im SP sogar nach den ganzen Updates gelegentlich noch vor. In Arma1 konnte man das immerhin damit umgehen, dass man schlicht den Fahrer erschossen hat, und selbst die Kontrolle übernahm...

Ich dachte, dass Arma2 auf dem "finalen" (     ) Stand von Arma1 aufbauen würde? Ergo dürfte es diese massiven Wegfindungsprobleme gar nicht in der ausgeprägten Form geben. Am Verhalten der Masse haben die auch nicht wirklich viel geändert. Übelst schwerer Truppentransporter wird von einem Pressstahlschild massiv verlangsamt...ist klar. 

Humorbombe aus dem Interview:


> Wir hoffen, dass sie trotz einiger Mängel und Bugs immer noch Spaß am Spiel haben und in die tiefe und komplexe Welt eintauchen, die wir erschaffen haben. *Wir können allen nur unserer weiteren Unterstützung und Hingabe versichern, und wir hoffen, dass eure früheren Erfahrungen mit unseren Spielen bewesen, dass das mehr als nur Worte sind*.



Meint der das wirklich ernst? Die haben zumindest bei Arma fulminant bewiesen, dass man den SP selbst nach 2 GB an Updates noch immer nicht problemlos und flockig beenden kann. Hingabe oder Kompetenz kann man da kaum erkennen. Dreist. Einfach nur dreist. Der Mann gehört in die Politik.  

Regards, eX!


----------



## German_Ripper (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

Lasst einfach die Finger davon, sonst ist das Wochenende mit Frust gespickt on mass..


----------



## Rage1988 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				Bonkic am 29.05.2009 09:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Spassbremse am 29.05.2009 09:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das klingt eher wie der Text hinten auf den DVD-Hüllen  

Ich freu mich nur noch wegen der ganzen Schadefreuden   

Ich finds so lustig , dass die , die vorher das Spiel hochgelobt haben und gesagt haben , dass ihnen die Bugs nichts ausmachen , jetzt die Foren mit ihren Problemen überschwemmen .  

Sorry , aber ich finds zum brüllen


----------



## Pwned666 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

Ouch, dachte ja es is "schlimm"... aber gleich so schlimm? Oh weia
Wer hat schuld an der sache? Bin mir ziemlich sicher der Puplisher. Nich umsonst kommt das Spiel vier Wochen vor all den anderen Ländern raus.
Mal schauen wie sich OFP2 schlägt wenn das mal erscheint. Dann kann man ja wirklich von Arma 2 (mit patch XYZ) vs OFP2 reden...

Naja, hätte es mir sowieso nich gekauft da ich lieber auf SF4 oder Anno1404 warte.


----------



## uglygames (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

danke für das kostenlose video und den bericht!
Aber das ist wirklich traurig...wie kann man so etwas veröffentlichen?
Zeitdruck mal wieder...jaja


----------



## smart (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

Das ist fertig.
Also ich warte bis Juni, dann schau ich mir an ob aus dem Spiel noch was geworden ist, ansonsten muss man OFP 2 abwarten XD. Und wenn das auch nichts ist, dann wird halt Insurgency weiter gespielt xD.


----------



## Toroges (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

na ja es ist wieder mal typisch für die zeit in der wir leben, es wird in kauf genommen das der kunde offensichtlich betrogen wird, aber da ist arma2 nicht die ausnahme, es macht doch seit jahren jeder entwickler und puplisher.

Sie machen es sich sehr leicht weil es ja in der schönen welt des internets so einfach ist zu sagen "na da schieben wir dann irgendwann einen patch nach" anstatt schon im vorfeld ordentlichund sauber zu arbeiten, solche bugs können nicht übersehen werden wenn man eine saubere qualitäts sicherung erfolgt wäre, so mit brauchen mir die entwickler nicht erzählen wie toll sie im vorfeld gearbeitet hätten, einen scheissdreck haben sie gemacht und dann auch noch sich frech aufregen wenn die bugs öffntlich werden.

ich persönlich muss hier sogar mal PCG sehr loben das sie arma2 ohne rosa brille angespielt haben und kanllhart mal die fakten auf den tisch gelegt haben, es sollte jedes spiel so bewertet und getestet werden wie es auf den markt kommt, ohne irgendwelche schön malerei und das irgendwelche patches oder mods beachtet werden.

ich wünschte mir PCG würde hier öfters so handeln und kann nur hoffen das sie weiter so machen.


----------



## Pwned666 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

Nich vergessen das dieses Jahr auch noch AA3 erscheinen wird.


http://www.aa3.americasarmy.com/


----------



## FightingDonkey (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

So, nachdem ich hier echt fast alles gelesen habe, möchte ich auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben.
Was hier teilweise für eine gequirlte Kacke geschrieben wird, ist nicht mehr im Kopf auszuhalten. Ohne mich jetzt selbst irgendwie profilieren zu wollen: ich bin 32 Jahre alt und zocke seitdem ich 6 bin. Ich hatte eigentlich alle Konsolen und Computer, die es bis jetzt so gab (Atari VCS,C64, NES, Amstrad, Amiga, NES, Master System usw ). Und ich lese von Anfang an PC-Zeitschriften, angefangen mit Happy-Computer, 64er, PowerPlay, ASM usw, d.h. ich habe vielleicht eine etwas weniger verbissene und "globalere" Ansicht wie manch anderer hier....)

Die Art und Weise, wie hier manche User versuchen, den PC-Games-Redakteuren die Schuld in die Schuhe zu schieben, ist an Dreistigkeit kaum zu überbieten. (Doppelinstallation, Fehlinstallation, kaputte Hardware u.s.w.). Man könnte fast den Eindruck bekommen, daß das die Jungs von Peter Games selbst sind, die hier posten. Die Aufgabe der Redakteure ist es, den Leser kritisch über den Zustand eines Spiels zu informieren. Dafür kaufe ich mir ja so eine Zeitung und sowas erwarte ich auch. Genau das haben die PC-Games-Redakteure getan. Sie haben das Spiel getestet und eine sachliche, objektive und kritische Meinung dazu abgegeben. Ich bin mir sicher, die Redakteure haben keine persönlichen Gründe, das Spiel schlechter zu machen als es ist. Ganz im Gegenteil, die haben sich bestimmt genauso darauf gefreut wie wir alle. Aber wenn das Spiel so stark verbugged ist (und das ist es, ich habs seit Mittwoch Abend auf der Platte), dann bekommt es auch die entsprechende Kritik.
Auch die ganzen anderen Ausreden und Entschuldigungen für den miserablen Zustand des Spiels hier sind teilweise mehr als lächerlich. Jedoch liegt das einfach in der Natur des Menschen, dass wenn er sich seit längerer Zeit auf etwas freut und das dann schlecht wird, er es verdrängt und nicht wahrhaben will. Und genau das passiert hier. Die ganzen (wohl eher jüngeren) Fanboys sind selbst sowas von enttäuscht daß sie auf stur schalten und das Spiel auf biegen und brechen verteidigen.

Die Art und Weise, wie unverschämt der deutsche Zocker hier betrogen wird, ist auch kaum zu fassen. Peter Games und BIS wissen beide ganz genau, daß das Spiel total verbugged ist. Und statt offen mit seinen Kunden und der Community umzugehen und zu sagen: Seht her , Leute, aus finanziellen und terminlichen Gründen sind wir gezwungen, das Spiel jetzt schon rauszubringen,es ist noch total verbugged,  aber wir sind drann und werden es ständig verbessern, seht uns die Bugs bitte nach, werden der Community hier dreiste Lügen aufgetischt. Da fallen Sätze wie:"...kann sein, daß es an bestimmten Stellen noch zu leichten Problemen kommt" oder "..durch die offene Welt soll der Spieler versuchen, eine verbuggte Mission alternativ zu lösen" oder "..erlauben wir vor dem 29.05. keine Tests, da wir den Testern mehr Zeit zum testen einräumen wollen.." (LOL, selten so eine Scheisse gelesen). Wer sich ein wenig mit Strafrecht auskennt, der soll mal die Tatbestandsmerkmale vom 263er prüfen....

Vergleiche zum "Gothic 3 - Skandal" sind übrigens durchaus legitim, war ja eine ähnliche Story (Kleines armes Entwicklerteam, kleiner sturer Publischer, große Versprechungen, viele Bugs u.s.w.)

Ich bereue meinen Kauf vorerst und hoffe daß BIS schnellstens ein paar vernünftige Patches nachschiebt. Das Spiel ist in diesem Zustand (übrigens auch mit 1.01) eine Frechheit und hätte noch mindestens 2 - 3 Monate Entwicklungszeit benötigt.

Nochmal ein Dank an PC-Games für die kritische und objektive Berichterstattung. 

Wenn ArmA 2 in 2 Wochen nicht ordentlich gepatched ist, werde ich es verkaufen und freue mich jetzt sowieso schon auf OFP2 (lieber bissl weniger Realismus, dafür aber ordentlich spielbar...)


----------



## Huskyboy (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

tausch das spiel um, der einfachste weg


----------



## Rage1988 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				Huskyboy am 29.05.2009 11:46 schrieb:
			
		

> tausch das spiel um, der einfachste weg




Jub , würde ich dir auch raten .

Dann bekommste dein Geld wieder und wenn es in 3 Monaten gut laufen sollte , kannste es ja wieder kaufen , vielleicht sogar günstiger .


----------



## Abmurckser (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

Habe die Kohle schon abgehoben für Arma2 ,jetzt 
 bleibts aber im Geldbeutel . Fighting Donkey hat
 absolut Recht.


----------



## Huskyboy (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				Abmurckser am 29.05.2009 12:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe die Kohle schon abgehoben für Arma2 ,jetzt
> bleibts aber im Geldbeutel . Fighting Donkey hat
> absolut Recht.



ich rätsel gerade auch was ich mit dem gesparten geld mache, kaufen werd ich mir das ding frühestens! in einem Jahr, obwohl ich es gern spielen würde, aber nicht in dem zustand

und Peter Games wird von mir privat jetzt sowieso boykotiert


----------



## Rage1988 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				Huskyboy am 29.05.2009 12:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Abmurckser am 29.05.2009 12:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Na , da erscheinen doch allerhand Spiele , BF BC2 , Modern Warfare 2 , OFP 2 , dauert zwar noch , aber das Sparen lohnt sich .

Denn zumindest bei BF BC2 und MW 2 bin ich mir sicher , dass sie gut werden.


----------



## Huskyboy (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				Rage1988 am 29.05.2009 12:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 29.05.2009 12:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich hab pro monat ein bestimmtes (nicht gerade geringes) spielebudget, was ich eigentlich verplant habe, die 30€ sind jetzt halt über, nur ist die auswahl an spielen die mir gefallen jetzt nicht mehr da, also kann ich die frei investieren, Peter Games bekommt die bestimmt nicht


----------



## Fluffybaerchen (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

Es geht zu weit. Man sollte das Spiel nicht kaufen und einen klaren, absoluten Schlussstrich ziehen.

Die Kommentare des Entwicklers oben im Text sind nicht nur ein Witz, sondern einfach rotzfrech und haben kein Hand und Fuß.

Das ist ja schlimmer als bei Gothic 3 (und ich denke, dass das damals am Publisher überwiegend lag).


----------



## harndrang (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

Wäre nett von euch Redakteuren wenn Ihr eine Info geben könntet wie der Beta Patch war.

Thx


----------



## gamerslin (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

war das nicht jedem klar vor dem Release?
wäre ein wunder gewesen wenn dieses drecks spiel keine bugs hätte


----------



## thor2101 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

Kurzes Kommentar: Wer das jetzt kauft ist doof!


----------



## ING (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				harndrang am 29.05.2009 12:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre nett von euch Redakteuren wenn Ihr eine Info geben könntet wie der Beta Patch war.
> 
> Thx


laut videoanfang ist das video ja bereits mit dem "beta patch" erstellt und der ist ca. 2-3 tage alt. wenn der "richtige patch" heute wirklich kommt wird sich daran kaum was geändert haben.

vor allem das muss purer stress sein bei den entwicklern, einen patch aus einer noch in entwicklung befindenen version die sich ständig ändert zu erstellen und auf die veraltete version wieder anzupassen ist die hölle jedes programmierers, ein 2 fronten krieg quasi udn mit jedem patch kommt ne neue front dazu


----------



## MidwayCV41 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

Danke für das Video @PCG, hab herzaft gelacht.  

Dank gesundem Menschenverstand werde ich mir das Spiel vorerst nicht kaufen. Mal schauen was die kommenden Patches bringen. Ansonsten bleibt ja noch die Buget Version in 1-2 Jahren für 10 Euro.  

@BIS und Publisher: Ihr habt es wirklich wieder einmal geschafft. Ich hoffe, das einige Abgeordnete bei der EU bald mit den neuen Software Gesetzen durch kommen, dann könnt ihr euch zukünftig warm anziehen, oder gleich Insolvenz anmelden bei euren Fähigkeiten.


----------



## PCG-SW (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				harndrang am 29.05.2009 12:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre nett von euch Redakteuren wenn Ihr eine Info geben könntet wie der Beta Patch war.
> 
> Thx



Kurzes Update meinerseits: Ich habe mit Beta-Patch noch mal komplett von vorne angefangen und bis zur Mission "Manhattan" auf jeden Fall deutlich weniger Probleme, was die Skripts angeht, das ist schon mal erfreulich. KI-Aussetzer und miese Wegfindung sind aber damit noch nicht behoben, wie es ja auch im Video zu sehen ist. Auf jeden Fall wird die Kampagne erst mal deutlich spielbarer. Habe aktuell hin und wieder Probleme mit der Übersichtskarte, die nicht immer alle Funktionen anzeigt und auch das Scrollen der Karte setzt manchmal aus.
Ebenfalls erfreulich, mit Patch hatte ich bislang keinen Spielabsturz mehr zu verzeichnen.

Soweit erst mal,
einen schönen Tag wünscht
Stefan W.


----------



## stockduck (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				PCG-SW am 29.05.2009 13:14 schrieb:
			
		

> harndrang am 29.05.2009 12:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das klingt doch mal sehr erfreulich! Danke für die info


----------



## Huskyboy (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

das klingt auch nur erfreulich

total unerfreulich ist das hier mit absicht eine bugschleuder veröffentlicht wurde, ohne das PCGames vorgehen wär der patch frühstens irgendwann nächste woche erschienen´, statt jetzt


----------



## TBBPutzer (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

Wenn ist die Stimmung hier so verfolge muss ich sagen, dass die PCG ihr Ziel offensichlich erreicht hat. 

Gegen sachliche Kritik an vorhandenen Bugs ist eigentlich absolut nichts zu sagen. Das ist die Aufgabe einer Zeitschrift wie der PCG. Zu diesen Aufgaben gehört auch die rechtzeitige Warnung der potentiellen Kunden vor verbuggten Games.

Soweit, so gut. Mir ist allerdings noch niemals eine derart polemische bzw. hämische Berichterstattung unter die Augen gekommen. Das ist bzw. war ganz schlechter Stil. 

Offensichtlich wird hier ein ganz anderer Maßstab angelegt wie z.B. bei Gothic 3 oder GTA 4. Das ist peinlich.

Um wieder auf die Sachkritik zurückzukommen:

Im Gegensatz zu den meisten Leuten hier, die hämisch über dieses "Drecksspiel" lästern habe ich ARMA installiert und kann mir inzwischen eine eigene Meinung bilden. Das ist eine weitaus bessere Grundlage, als unreflektiert fremde Meinngen wiederzukäuen.

Deshalb kann ich - wie übrigens auffallend viele andere Käufer - sagen, dass mir das Spiel ausgesprochen gut gefällt - trotz unbestreitbar vorhandener Bugs.

Mich persönlich würde jetzt vor allem interessieren, ob sich die in dem Video gezeigten Probleme ohne weiteres reproduzieren lassen oder ob es sich um vereinzelte (wenn auch drastische)
Aussetzer der KI gehandelt hat. 

Bis jetzt sind meine KI Kameraden nämlich noch immer in jedes Fahrzeug eingestiegen. Und die gegnerische KI war alles andere als blöd oder passiv.

Also liebe Redakteure: Wie sieht es damit aus?


----------



## harndrang (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				PCG-SW am 29.05.2009 13:14 schrieb:
			
		

> harndrang am 29.05.2009 12:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke für die Info. Wäre nett von Euch wenn Ihr den News Beitrag entsprechend updaten könntet.

Thx


----------



## PCG-SW (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				TBBPutzer am 29.05.2009 13:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Mich persönlich würde jetzt vor allem interessieren, ob sich die in dem Video gezeigten Probleme ohne weiteres reproduzieren lassen oder ob es sich um vereinzelte (wenn auch drastische)
> Aussetzer der KI gehandelt hat.
> Bis jetzt sind meine KI Kameraden nämlich noch immer in jedes Fahrzeug eingestiegen. Und die gegnerische KI war alles andere als blöd oder passiv.
> Also liebe Redakteure: Wie sieht es damit aus?



Der Bug  beim Einsteigen gehört zu den sporadisch auftretenden Fehlern, aber macht es das besser? Wenn du gerade dabei bist, mit deinem Trupp losfahren zu wollen, ist das ärgerlich, ob nun reproduzierbar oder nicht.
Der gezeigte KI-Aussetzer in dem Gebäude: Den habe ich jetzt nach insgesamt fünf Kampagnenstarts und jeweils mehrmaligem Spielen des Abschnitts immer gehabt. Lediglich der Scharfschütze auf dem Gebäude feuert, dei anderen Gegner nicht. Auch im offenen Gelände gibt es immer wieder Gegner, die gar nicht, bzw. dumm  reagieren.
Figuren, die durch Wände gehen: Auch das ist mir mehrfach untergekommen.
Fahrverhalten: Das ist jederzeit reproduzierbar, setz dich in ein Fahrzeug und lass dich von einem KI-Fahrer chauffieren. Klar, kann man umgehen - selber fahren wenn möglich - trotzdem ärgerlich.
I


----------



## ch3cooh (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

@PCG:

Wäre es vielleicht möglich, dass ihr eine genaue Liste mit den Bugs und den Bedingungen unter denen sie auftreten erstellt und diese an die Entwickler schickt ? So könnten sie 1. schneller mit vernünftigen Patches um die Ecke kommen und 2. mal Stellung dazu beziehen woran noch gearbeitet wird.


----------



## Huskyboy (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				ch3cooh am 29.05.2009 14:18 schrieb:
			
		

> @PCG:
> 
> Wäre es vielleicht möglich, dass ihr eine genaue Liste mit den Bugs und den Bedingungen unter denen sie auftreten erstellt und diese an die Entwickler schickt ? So könnten sie 1. schneller mit vernünftigen Patches um die Ecke kommen und 2. mal Stellung dazu beziehen woran noch gearbeitet wird.



warum zum henker soll PCGames die arbeit der betatester machen? die redaktion soll mir mein magazin pünklich liefern nicht umsonst für Peter Games arbeiten


----------



## Dyson (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				ch3cooh am 29.05.2009 14:18 schrieb:
			
		

> @PCG:
> 
> Wäre es vielleicht möglich, dass ihr eine genaue Liste mit den Bugs und den Bedingungen unter denen sie auftreten erstellt und diese an die Entwickler schickt ? So könnten sie 1. schneller mit vernünftigen Patches um die Ecke kommen und 2. mal Stellung dazu beziehen woran noch gearbeitet wird.



ich glaube den Aufwand den die betreiben wegen dem einen Spiel ist schon mehr als genug. Ok, steigert sicher auch die Zahl der Leser.. aber trotzdem, die ganzen kleinen "keiner weiss warum sie auftreten Fehler" zu dokumentieren, wäre doch ein bißchen übertrieben.
Es sei denn ein Praktikant hat grade nix zu tun.


----------



## ING (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				harndrang am 29.05.2009 13:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die Info. Wäre nett von Euch wenn Ihr den News Beitrag entsprechend updaten könntet.
> 
> Thx


halt ich nicht für sinnvoll, erstens ist der beta patch nicht für die öffentlichkeit gedacht und zweites würde man so ggf. den eindruck vermitteln das das spiel schon viel besser läuft obwohl es immer noch massive fehler hat.


----------



## Evil77 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				TBBPutzer am 29.05.2009 13:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ist die Stimmung hier so verfolge muss ich sagen, dass die PCG ihr Ziel offensichlich erreicht hat.
> 
> Gegen sachliche Kritik an vorhandenen Bugs ist eigentlich absolut nichts zu sagen. Das ist die Aufgabe einer Zeitschrift wie der PCG. Zu diesen Aufgaben gehört auch die rechtzeitige Warnung der potentiellen Kunden vor verbuggten Games.
> 
> ...




Wenn du gerne 40 € in den Sand setzt, dann viel Spass dabei...mein Arma1 liegt im Schrank und verstaubt...bei Flashpoint 2 stimmt die Qualität


----------



## TBBPutzer (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

Danke für die schnelle und sachliche Antwort. Dann wollen wir doch mal in die hoffentlich ebenso sachliche Diskussion einsteigen.


			
				PCG-SW am 29.05.2009 13:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Bug  beim Einsteigen gehört zu den sporadisch auftretenden Fehlern, aber macht es das besser?


Nein, besser wird es dadurch nicht. Bug ist Bug. Es macht aber durchaus einen Unterschied, ob ein Bug vereinzelt auftritt oder nur sporadisch. Ich denke, bei einem derart komplexen Spiel ist ein *vereinzelt* auftretender Bug verzeihlich. Das ist kein "Showstopper", sondern einfach nur ein kleineres Ärgernis. Zu einer echten Militärsimulation gehört eben auch eine hin und wieder auftretende Befehlsverweigerung. 

Mal ernsthaft, die PCG hat diesen minor Bug in dem Video ziemlich aufgeblasen. Das wird der Bedeutung des Problems einfach nicht gerecht und nur dazu geführt, das sich einige schlichte Gemüter hier nur noch lustig gemacht haben. Das ist nicht wirklich zielführend.



			
				PCG-SW am 29.05.2009 13:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Der gezeigte KI-Aussetzer in dem Gebäude: Den habe ich jetzt nach insgesamt fünf Kampagnenstarts und jeweils mehrmaligem Spielen des Abschnitts immer gehabt.


Meine Frage dazu: Nur in diesem Gebäude? Oder in jedem Gebäude? Oder auch in freiem Gelände? Die Gewichtung dieses gräßlichen Bugs hängt doch wohl sehr von der Häufigkeit seines Auftretens ab. Tritt er nur innerhalb eines Gebäudes auf, dann ist er leicht zu fixen. Tritt er gehäuft auf sieht die Sache schon deutlich schlimmer aus. Ich würde jetzt sagen, dass es sich auch hier nur um einen minor Bug handelt - sofern sich der Bug auf dieses eine Gebäude beschränkt. Wenn das so wäre, wäre auch dieses Problem von der PCG ziemlich aufgeblasen worden. 

Ich würde erwarten, das man die Information, ob ein Bug nur vereinzelt auftritt, in den entsprechenden Testbericht aufnimmt. Ansonsten entsteht ein völlig verzerrtes Bild.



			
				PCG-SW am 29.05.2009 13:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Fahrverhalten: Das ist jederzeit reproduzierbar, setz dich in ein Fahrzeug und lass dich von einem KI-Fahrer chauffieren.



Da stimme ich Dir zu. Dieses Problem bestand auch schon bei Armed Assault. Das ist wirklich nicht schön und muss unbedingt verbessert werden. Ich will das auch nicht entschuldigen. Ich erlaube mit trotzdem den Hinweis, dass es es meines Wissens nach kein Spiel gibt, dass eine derart große und flexible Spielumgebung wie Armed Assault und jetzt Arma hat. Die Wege zum Zielort sind absolut frei definierbar. Dabei treten leider auch ziemlich blöde Fehler auf. 

Du könntest mir ja mal ein mit Arma vergleichbares Spiel  nennen, wo das alles deutlich besser funktioniert. Ansonsten vergleicht die PCG Äpfel mit Birnen. Man kann z.B. ein voll gescriptetes CoD nicht mit einer "Simulation" wie Arma vergleichen, weil beide Games unter völlig anderen Rahmenbedingungen funktionieren.

Das sollte eine Spieleredaktion wissen, bei ihren Bewertungen entsprechend berücksichtigen und auch so kommunizieren. Sonst laufen hier Leute im Forum Amok, die überhaupt nicht wissen, wovon sie eigentlich reden. 

Vor diesem "Schicksal" sollte die PCG diese unnötig aufgeregten Menschen bewahren. Und ja, die PCG muss ihre Leser durch kritische Tests vor unfertigen Spielen waren. 

Aber bitte nicht so wie mit diesem Video und den wirklich hämischen Kommentaren.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



> Wäre es vielleicht möglich, dass ihr eine genaue Liste mit den Bugs und den Bedingungen unter denen sie auftreten erstellt und diese an die Entwickler schickt ? So könnten sie 1. schneller mit vernünftigen Patches um die Ecke kommen und 2. mal Stellung dazu beziehen woran noch gearbeitet wird.


Nein, das würde zu weit führen. Es ist nicht die Aufgabe der Redaktion, einen Nebenjob als Beta-Tester zu erfüllen. Außerdem ist das Spiel ja nun erhältlich, d.h. die Entwickler werden ohnehin bald genügend Feedback der Spieler bekommen. Und dann haben sie natürlich auch jederzeit die Möglichkeit, sich zu äußern - sei es nun in ihren Foren oder auf unserer Website. 

Gruß,
Felix


----------



## Propagandhi (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

lol, die bugs aus dem video gabs zum großteil schon bei Operation Flashpoint. Da sieht man das auf die entwicklung auch bei einer inoffiziellen fortsetzung verlass is, lol. Trotz aller gehässigkeit, werd ich mir das spiel mal aus der nähe anschauen, wenns weiter gepatcht wurde.


----------



## general4272 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

Sporadisch auftretende oder regelmäßige Bugs, ganz egal.
Diese Bugs beeinträchtigen die Funtionalität das Spiels dahingehend, dass es zum Teil (z.B. willkürlich abbrechende Missionen) einfach nicht spielbar ist. Bugs findet man in jedem Spiel und das wird sich auch in Zukunft nicht ändern gerade wenn Speile so komplex sind.
Es ist jedoch eine ABSOLUTE FRECHHEIT ein "fertiges" Produkt zum vollen Preis zu verkaufen, solang es solch imense Mängel aufweist. Ihr kauft euch doch auch keine Handys bei denen ein paar Tasten fehlen und seht darüber hinweg weil ihr trotz der Mängel noch telefonieren könnt!?
Solche unverschämtheiten sollten geahndet werden bzw. sollten Gesetze erlassen werden die ein Release bei einem so fehlerhaften Spiel verbieten um den Verbraucher zu schützen.


----------



## SEND3R (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

die meisten erkennen einfach nicht die logik von den herstellern 
nämlich das es sich um eine simulation handelt die sehr komplex ist und die halt immer irgendwo mal schwirigkeiten bekommt,
und damit die Hersteller so perfekt wie möglich ein relastisches spielen der Simulation zu erstellen wollen möchten sie halt einfach noch durch die spieler die letzten ecken und kanten des *spieles* verfeinern,
und sie werden das dann halt einfach in den community foren der spielefans herausfinden,
um so dann das ganze zu perfektionieren.
also sprich es ist einfach kein spiel was einfach schnell durchgespielt werden soll.
weil es halt eine Militär Simulation ist.
und ich glaube auch das sie eher das Geld machen wollen durch die käufer die es sich eh erst dann irgendwann später kaufen werden


----------



## Pwned666 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				Propagandhi am 29.05.2009 15:21 schrieb:
			
		

> lol, die bugs aus dem video gabs zum großteil schon bei Operation Flashpoint. Da sieht man das auf die entwicklung auch bei einer inoffiziellen fortsetzung verlass is, lol. Trotz aller gehässigkeit, werd ich mir das spiel mal aus der nähe anschauen, wenns weiter gepatcht wurde.




Liegt wohl daran das es heutzutage immer noch nicht möglich ist eine anständige KI zu entwickeln. Damit meine ich nicht Scripts ala. Call of Duty. Den das kann jeder...

Jede Simulation die neuerdings erschienen ist hatte KI Probleme (Empire:Total War,Arma 1 +2, colonization u.v.m). 

Naja, wie auch immer. Was ich mal wieder nicht verstehe warum PCGames nicht auch den Multiplayer sowie den Editor mit einbezieht. Ich kenn zig Leute die nen feuchten auf den Singleplayer Part eines Spieles geben und sich NUR noch MP Spiele kaufen. Was wollen die dann mit so einer Singleplayer Wertung? Is ja nich das erste mal und Gamestar baut genauso immer Mist mit ihrer SP Wertung.


Naja, wie auch immer.
Ich würd mir das Spiel so oder so nur für den Multiplayer kaufen und auf Lanpartys selbsterstellte Missionen spielen. Die Kampagne interessiert mich dabei weniger... dafür gibt es andere Schlauchlevel Spiele ala. CoD4/5 oder ähnliches.


----------



## swordfish2000 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

Das darf doch wohl nicht wahr sein!

Runter damit aus den Regalen und zwar SOFORT.

Den Verkaufspreis in den Keller drücken mit ALLEN möglichen gesetzlichen Mitteln, bevor noch ds erste Exemplar von dieser Ramsch-Software verkauft wird.

Wollt ihr wirklich wieder Jahre hinweg vertröstet werden mit der hoffnung auf Bugfixes? Das ist reine Zeitverschwendung.

Es ist doch viel vernünftiger, seine Freizeit mit Produkten zu verbringen, die von Leuten mit ERNSTHAFTEN ABSICHTEN programmiert wurden und NICHT von ABZOCK-KONZERNEN.

Zum Beispiel Leuten, die gar kein Geld damit verdienen, die Modder von: Project Reality.


Zum Thema:
In dem Game gibts jede Menge Bugs, aber Hauptsache im Text wurde nicht vergessen auf das:  "Ich habe den Arsch erwischt"


----------



## Huskyboy (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				Pwned666 am 29.05.2009 16:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Was wollen die dann mit so einer Singleplayer Wertung? Is ja nich das erste mal und Gamestar baut genauso immer Mist mit ihrer SP Wertung.



erstmal ist der Multiplayer nicht testbar gewesen weils schlicht noch keiner gespielt hat, zudem hat das ganze einen umfangreichen singleplayer modus

mich z.b. interessiert der Multiplayer nen feuchten..


----------



## DaWu (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				swordfish2000 am 29.05.2009 16:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Das darf doch wohl nicht wahr sein!
> 
> Runter damit aus den Regalen und zwar SOFORT.
> 
> ...



wird man eigentlich bezahlt wenn man es schafft soviel scheisse zu schreiben?


----------



## Mothman (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				DaWu am 29.05.2009 17:05 schrieb:
			
		

> wird man eigentlich bezahlt wenn man es schafft soviel scheisse zu schreiben?


Wieso? Grundsätzlich hat er doch eigentlich recht (wenn ich ihn richtig verstanden habe). 
Eigentlich sollte ein Produkt, welches so mangelhaft ist, dass es nicht so funktioniert, wie vom Hersteller beschrieben, bzw. wie es von einem derartigen Produkt erwartet wird, vom Markt genommen werden. 

Es ist wirklich nur bei Games so, dass sich Leute darüber aufregen, wenn sich jemand über Mängel aufregt.


----------



## Enisra (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				Mothman am 29.05.2009 17:10 schrieb:
			
		

> DaWu am 29.05.2009 17:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



naja
das tolle ist ja, das der jenige selbst jede Menge Müll schreibt und wohl nicht ganz wahrhaben will dass das Spiel ein neues Gothic 3 wird
Aber was anderes als Flamen kanner wohl nicht mehr


----------



## TBBPutzer (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				Evil77 am 29.05.2009 14:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du gerne 40 € in den Sand setzt, dann viel Spass dabei...mein Arma1 liegt im Schrank und verstaubt...bei Flashpoint 2 stimmt die Qualität


Ja natürlich stimmt bei OFP2 die Qualität. Das hast Du bestimmt schon genauso intensiv gespielt wie Arma. Deshalb kannst Du Dir auch sicherlich zu beiden Spielen eine sachlich begründete eigene Meinung leisten. Da bin ich mir ganz sicher ...


----------



## DaWu (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				Enisra am 29.05.2009 17:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Mothman am 29.05.2009 17:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




was wohl daran liegt das ich nun den zweiten tag arma2 spiele ohne größere bugs und ohne einen einzigen absturz. wenn ich dann so eine scheisse lesen muss von jemanden der das spiel noch nciht gespielt hat dann krieg ich aggros


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

ich poste hier mal den link zum aktuellen dilbert 
find den sehr passend zum thema   

http://www.dilbert.com/fast/2009-05-29/


----------



## Enisra (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				DaWu am 29.05.2009 17:36 schrieb:
			
		

> was wohl daran liegt das ich nun den zweiten tag arma2 spiele ohne größere bugs und ohne einen einzigen absturz. wenn ich dann so eine scheisse lesen muss von jemanden der das spiel noch nciht gespielt hat dann krieg ich aggros



joa joa
is ja gut

wie viel zahlt man dir für Aussage?
und warum berichten auch so viele andere über Bugs und Probleme?

Das einzigste was du machst, ist hier billiges Flamen, oder warum kommen keine Aussagen?

naja
wir freuen uns alle dann von dir in der Ausgabe 07/09 zu lesen, warscheinlich bei "Rossis Rache an ..."


----------



## GaNovE6 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

ich habe das spiel auch gekauft, obwohl ich auf von den bugs wusste, und die hat es... 

frage mich aber ob der erste patch heute wirklich noch kommt...


----------



## Titato (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

HALELUJA bin ich froh dass ich die Vorbestellung storniert habe!!! Anhand des Videos kann ich es mir überhaupt nicht vorstellen, was sich die Entwickler/Publisher dabei gedacht haben, ein so dermaßen unfertiges Spiel in den Markt zu werfen. Danke für die 45€, die ich mir gespart habe. An die Blindkäufer: Tut mir echt leid für euch, gibt es zurück! NOCH HEUTE. An die ArmA 2 Fanboys, die jetzt wahrscheinlich in nen Humvee versuchen einzusteigen, aber gleich wieder automatisch aussteigen^^: Selber Schuld.


----------



## Rage1988 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

Muahaha , hier eine Testvideo der Gamestar :
 

http://www.gamestar.de/index.cfm?pid=10&pk=12297 


Na , ihr Fanboys , sehts endlich ein , das Spiel ist der absolute Müll .
PCG , PCA und Gamestar sagen mittlerweile das gleiche und trotzdem meinen einige immer noch , dass die Tester nur Müll erzählen . 

Da glaub ich lieber den Testern von 3 Magazinen , als euch


----------



## FightingDonkey (29. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Ich bekomm auch langsam Sorgen, daß der versprochene Patch heute nicht erscheint. Es ist jetzt 19.00 Uhr, und mir war es  bis jetzt nicht möglich, irgendwo im Netz auch nur einen Hinweis auf einen Patch zu finden. Also das wäre ja die OBERFRECHHEIT. Das ist wirklich Betrug, falls der heute nicht erscheint, und dann, da könnt ihr euch darauf verlassen, werde ich mein "ArmA II" dem Mediamarkt wieder ganz tief in seinen A.... zurückschieben....

Fände das vor allem krass, weil ich mich im Gegensatz zur fehlerhaften Releaseversion beim Patch wirklich darauf verlassen habe, daß er erscheint !

P.S: Kann mir jemand erklären warum ich trotz 4870 1GB Crossfire- System mit 8 GB RAM bei Landschaftdetails nur zwischen very low, low und medium wählen kann ??


----------



## Rage1988 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				FightingDonkey am 29.05.2009 19:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bekomm auch langsam Sorgen, daß der versprochene Patch heute nicht erscheint. Es ist jetzt 19.00 Uhr, und mir war es  bis jetzt nicht möglich, irgendwo im Netz auch nur einen Hinweis auf einen Patch zu finden. Also das wäre ja die OBERFRECHHEIT. Das ist wirklich Betrug, falls der heute nicht erscheint, und dann, da könnt ihr euch darauf verlassen, werde ich mein "ArmA II" dem Mediamarkt wieder ganz tief in seinen A.... zurückschieben....
> 
> Fände das vor allem krass, weil ich mich im Gegensatz zur fehlerhaften Releaseversion beim Patch wirklich darauf verlassen habe, daß er erscheint !




Wow , du hoffst auf nen BETA-patch , du glaubst doch wohl nicht wirklich , dass so ein kleiner Patch alles ausbügelt   

Manche Leute sind so naiv , und dadurch verdienen die ihr Geld


----------



## csad2775 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Sollen froh sein, das es noch net Garantie auf Software gibt, wie von der EU angedacht... lol ^^


----------



## FightingDonkey (29. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Nein, das glaube ich nicht, Rage1988, aber ich denke das ein 70 MB Patch doch wenigstens einen kleinen Teil ausbessert. Und das wäre  ein Signal in die richtige Richtung. 

Beim Erscheinen des Patches geht es mir eher ums Prinzip.

Unfertiges Spiel auf den Markt gebracht, Patch zum Releasetag versprochen. Da geht es mir nicht darum, wieviel der Patch repariert, sondern darum, wie zuverlässig und seriös BIS und Peter Games die Probleme nun angehen. Wenn sie die Community hier so kurz hintereinander nochmal so verar...., dann rege ich mich auf, weil es mir ums Prinzip geht, verstehste ?

Und da Du mich ja als naiv bezeichnest, sag ich jetzt einfach mal, Du bist ein bisschen dümmlich, da Du das nicht erfasst hast.


----------



## Rage1988 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				FightingDonkey am 29.05.2009 19:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Und da Du mich ja als naiv bezeichnest, sag ich jetzt einfach mal, Du bist ein bisschen dümmlich, da Du das nicht erfasst hast.




Immerhin war ich  nicht so dumm mir das Spiel zu kaufen , obwohl man den Test lesen konnte 

Also brauchste dich auch nicht zu beschweren , dass nichts geht . Es war von vornherein klar , dass das Spiel unspielbar sein wird .

Dann versprach man euch nen BETA , ja nen BETA-Patch , obwohl das Spiel selbst noch ne Betaversin ist .
Der bügelt vielleicht ein paar kleine Fehler aus , aber spielbar wird es trotzdem nicht sein , da müsste der Patch mindestens 1 GB groß sein .


----------



## FightingDonkey (29. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rage1988 am 29.05.2009 19:17 schrieb:
			
		

> FightingDonkey am 29.05.2009 19:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe das Spiel seit Mittwoch abend, da war noch kein Test zu lesen. Außerdem habe ich mich nicht beschwert, daß nix geht. Das hast Du Dir reingedichtet. Und dem Käufer wurde kein Beta-Patch, sondern ein normaler Patch versprochen. Der Beta-Patch war nur für die Magazine. 

Also wenn Du bei den großen Jungs mitreden willst, dann bleib bitte bei der Wahrheit und lüg Dir nicht irgendwas zusammen, nur um rechtzuhaben. 

Auf Deinen weiteren Schrott werde ich übrigens nicht eingehen.

P.S. Hat jmd ne Idee warum ich bei Landschaftsdetails trotz 4870 1GB Crossfire-Verbund und 8 GIGS RAM nur medium auswählen kann ?


----------



## Rage1988 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				FightingDonkey am 29.05.2009 19:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn Du bei den großen Jungs mitreden willst, dann bleib bitte bei der Wahrheit und lüg Dir nicht irgendwas zusammen, nur um rechtzuhaben.




Mir egal, ob ich recht habe oder nicht , Fakt ist , ich hab 40€ gespart und du hast dein heiß geliebtes Spiel   
Ich bin zufrieden , ob du auch zufrieden bist weiß ich nicht . 

Edit : Zu deiner Frage . Schon mal dran gedacht , dass es ein Bug sein könnte


----------



## Evil77 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				TBBPutzer am 29.05.2009 17:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Evil77 am 29.05.2009 14:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich sags mal so, das Flashpoint 2 verschoben wurde gibt mir Hoffnung, das die Qualität stimmt...wenn du mit Arma 2 glücklich bist, dann herzlichen Glückwunsch

...beim ersten Teil von Arma wollte ich´s auch nicht wahr haben... 

Edit: Ach ja zieh dir mal das Video auf Gamestar...viel Spass


----------



## MidwayCV41 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				FightingDonkey am 29.05.2009 19:25 schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. Hat jmd ne Idee warum ich bei Landschaftsdetails trotz 4870 1GB Crossfire-Verbund und 8 GIGS RAM nur medium auswählen kann ?



Es unterstützt keine Multi GPU.     

Und nun viel Spass bei der Waterei auf den Patch.


----------



## Tschoco_der_Hai (29. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Ich finde es eine bodenlose Frechheit so ein Spiel auf den Markt zu werfen, hätten sie es lieber bis Weihnachten verschoben.

Es grenzt für mich schon nahezu an Betrug etwas zu verkaufen was nicht funktioniert!!

Nur mal rein interesse halber: Welche Wertung hat das Spiel in der PC Action?


----------



## Prime85 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

@PCGames: Ich finde es sehr löblich, das ihr so umfassend über den Zustand von ArmA 2 berichet und davor warnt.    Ich hoffe, dass ihr in Zukunft über ähnliche "Bug-Desaster " bei getesteten Spielen berichtet (auch von großen Publishern).

Außerdem würde ich mir wünschen, wenn sich eure Bewertungen der Spiele ausschließlich auf die Ladenversion bezieht und nicht mit Patch. Eine spätere Aufwertung inkl. Patch kann man ja machen, eine spätere Abwertung ist sinnlos. So könnten die Leser sehen, ob man auch ohne Patch spielen kann. Denn manche haben evtl. nicht die Möglichkeit oder den Nerv dazu nach einem Patch zu suchen und zu installieren.


----------



## Rage1988 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Tschoco_der_Hai am 29.05.2009 20:04 schrieb:
			
		

> I
> 
> Nur mal rein interesse halber: Welche Wertung hat das Spiel in der PC Action?



4 von 10   

Gabs aber auch beim Testvideo der PCG einen Link zum Test der PCA .


----------



## Huskyboy (29. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rage1988 am 29.05.2009 20:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Tschoco_der_Hai am 29.05.2009 20:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



was in etwa 35-44% entspricht


----------



## shimmyrot (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

Im Gamestar Video hört sich das ja noch min. 3x schlimmer an als bei PCG


----------



## RincewindChaos (29. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				MidwayCV41 am 29.05.2009 19:47 schrieb:
			
		

> FightingDonkey am 29.05.2009 19:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nicht im ernst ?


----------



## Drinius (29. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Das Video ist ja mal echt übel. Da hat sich scheinbar jemand von Jowood/Piranha Bytes inspirieren lassen. Diese nachverordnete Nachrichtensperre erhält dadurch auch einen fahlen Beigeschmack. Danke für die Warnung. Ein Eintrag mehr auf der "No-Buy"-Liste. 
Und auch das "Die Spielwelt ist so riesig"-Blabla finde ich in dieser Situation mehr als peinlich - angeblich hatte das Spiel eine Testphase und da fragt man sich, was wurde getestet? Und vor Allem wie - nur theoretisch oder saß da auch wirklich ein Betatester vorm Computer?


----------



## N8Mensch (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				shimmyrot am 29.05.2009 21:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Im Gamestar Video hört sich das ja noch min. 3x schlimmer an als bei PCG



Wirklich schade um das Spiel. Gibt ja sonst keine komplexen Simulationen/ Spiele in der Größenordnung. Die Programmierung ist wohl zu aufwendig und schwierig. Massen an computergesteuerten Gegnern die sich frei auf einem rießigen Gelände bewegen und dann auch noch realistisch auf jede Situation reagieren sollen - kaum vorstellbar.


Funtkioniert im Arma1-Coop zwar auch nur teilweise und bedingt, aber das spiele ich jetzt trotzdem ne Runde


----------



## Mothman (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

Das Geilste ist ja, dass sich scheinbar (wenn man diesem Thread glauben darf) einige aus dem Ausland die deutsche Version bestellen/wollen, weil die früher erscheint.


----------



## Bensta (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

Das Spiel ist ab 16 Jahren freigegeben. Wurde dafür die deutsche Version gekürzt ? Finde ich sehr komisch bei so einem Spiel und realitätsnähe.


----------



## Mothman (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				Bensta am 29.05.2009 22:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Spiel ist ab 16 Jahren freigegeben. Wurde dafür die deutsche Version gekürzt ? Finde ich sehr komisch bei so einem Spiel und realitätsnähe.


Realitätsnähe? Bei OFP wurde jedenfalls ein Treffer immer nur durch eine kleine "rote Wolke" dargestellt, die eher unrealistisch aussah. Ich glaube nicht, dass sie das so stark geändert haben, oder? Dem Video nach jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## Bonkic (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				Bensta am 29.05.2009 22:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Spiel ist ab 16 Jahren freigegeben. Wurde dafür die deutsche Version gekürzt ? Finde ich sehr komisch bei so einem Spiel und realitätsnähe.




ofp und arma 1 waren auch ab 16 und die sind -meines wissen nach- ebenfalls unverändert hier erschienen.
oder liege ich falsch?


----------



## N8Mensch (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				Bonkic am 29.05.2009 22:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Bensta am 29.05.2009 22:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wird korrekt sein. Ist auch richtig so, gibt keine übertriebenen Gewaltdarstellungen und das Spiel bietet/verlangt weit mehr als das Erledigen von Gegnern.


----------



## Bensta (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

Hätte ja sein können das sie aufgrund der übertriebenen Bestimmungen bei uns das so machen. Und da laut Video der Ton englisch ist, braucht man nicht importieren, danke.


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				Bensta am 29.05.2009 23:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Hätte ja sein können das sie aufgrund der übertriebenen Bestimmungen bei uns das so machen. Und da laut Video der Ton englisch ist, braucht man nicht importieren, danke.



Der ist immer je Fraktion. Wenn du auf russischer Seite spielst, hast auch russische Funksprüche


----------



## MidwayCV41 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				RincewindChaos am 29.05.2009 21:59 schrieb:
			
		

> nicht im ernst ?



Ist kein Blödsinn, ist gibt für ArmA wirklich keine Multi GPU Unterstützung. Schau einfach mal auf PC Games Hardware vorbei, die haben einen Hardwarehunger Tests gemacht.


----------



## Memphis11 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				MidwayCV41 am 29.05.2009 23:28 schrieb:
			
		

> RincewindChaos am 29.05.2009 21:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab ich mir vorhin auch mal angeschaut, die hardware anforderung ist eine frechheit, das game frißt hardware zum frühstück


----------



## Nevadablue (30. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Schade, schade das man heutzutage solche Wege einleitet damit über einen gesprochen wird egal ob im positiven wie auch im negativen. Es bringt recht wenig sich darüber aufzuregen es fällt aber auch schwer Sachlich zu bleiben da vor allem wie schon in den Videos gesagt wurde es sind die Art von Spielen die ein Aushängeschild für PC-Spiele sind. Kein Wunder warum immer mehr zu Konsolen greifen und auf vieles verzichten was ein gutes PC Spiel  ihnen bieten könnte.

Als Fan der Reihe beruht meine letzte Hoffnung nun noch auf Operation Flashpoint: Dragon Rising, Arma2 hingegen hat mich als Kunden verloren mal sehen ob OFPR es auch schaft 

Grüße nev


----------



## Alf1507 (30. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

@Nevadablue:

Da bin ich irgendwie genau deiner Meinung. Ich werde auch auf jeden Fall mal schauen was OFP 2 taugt. Wenn man nach der Gamestar geht, dann dauert das ja wohl noch ein paar Monate bis Arma 2 mal vernünftig gepatched ist.


----------



## connor0815 (30. Mai 2009)

*So buggy ist es nicht*

Hm ja, bin difinitiv kein fanboy, aber mich irgendwie auf arma2 gefreut.....

kurz zu meiner vergangenheit:Hatte damals oft ofp gespielt, hat mit irgendwie gefallen, obwohl ich einiges merkwürdig fand (war damals halt noch nicht soviel mit internet&patches).....
Bin dann später jahrelang auf bf2 hängen geblieben, obwohl ich es gerne realistischer gehabt hätte.....
Dann kam ja irgendwann die ankündigung und letztlich das game Arma2....

Ja.....dann gings los..mein Kumpel vertraut in Sachen "Spielekauf" völlig auf mich, und ich sagte:müssen wir haben!!!!
Dann kam der PCG -Test, usw,usw,usw...die einen sagen so, die anderen so....letzlich war man völlig iiritert....kaufen, oder schrott?wieder 50 € rausdonnern, wie bei crysis?oder mit den kumpels ordenlich feiern gehen und gut ist?
Aber es kam anders....unsere örtliche Videothek hatte 2 Exemplare, sofort reserviert und getestet.....mein (unser) Fazit:

Es ist nicht sooo buggy wie beschrieben, z.B. der LKW (aus dem Video)hat die schilder nicht umgefahren!!
Thema kI: unsere eigenen leute ballern ziemlich alles weg, un der computer guckt einen erstmal lange an....(nicht wirklich heraufordernt)
Gespielt haben wir auf Schwierigkeit "2", Rekrut, glaube ich.
Es kommen regelmässig einblendungen "bla bla kan nicht geladen werden", kurzer klick auf "ok"; spiel geht weiter...
Fazit: Abstürze waren keine, die Anleitung ist mist (haben 'ne Stunde gebraucht um Koop zu spielen; einer muss im singelplayer hosten,der andere muss im multiplayer suchen....virenscanner aus und lan geht auch nicht,,,,)
Nichts des do trotz sind die missionen in den 5 Stunden ohne Probleme gelaufen, und haben spass gemacht!!!
Auch die Performance war ok, wir hatten beide das selbe system:
E6750 auf 3,2 GHz getaktet
8800 GTS 640mb
2 gb Ram
Windows XP

Gespielt auf 19" Monitor mit max Auflöung, 125% Füllrate und die restlichen werte vom Game auf "Hoch" gesetzt

Multiplayer steige ich leider überhaupt noch nicht durch, entweder ist das zu komplex,zu wenig leute,oder ich bin zu dumm (letzteres würde mich wundern)

Kaufempfehlung?Kann ich nich aussprechen, dazu gehen die meinungen zu weit auseinder....ich denke ich werde es mir kaufen...der abend war lustig und es geht in die richtung was ich mir vorstelle....aber da der preis für ein original nunmal bei 50 € liegt, da lohnt sich auch der weg in die vidieothek der nachbarstadt um es aus zu probieren....ich jedenfalls werde es über pfingsten behalten und mal schauen was der multiplayer so hergibt.....

Btw: ich konnte auf einen mp-server nicht connecten, jedesmal einen hänger und der tast-manager musste her.
Auf einem 2. hAtte ich bildflackern..wie aber leute im ingame chat berichteten war dies nur auf diesem einen server so....

3 andere server liefen völlig problemlos....

Hoffe ich konnte hiermit dem einen oder anderen ein wenig weiterhelfen....denn das game macht definitiv spass!


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Heilige Scheiße, macht das trotzdem süchtig   

Ich wollte es gestern eigentlich nur mal antesten, aber von gestern nachmittag 16 uhr bis jetzt hab ich gezockt.

Erst mal zur Grafik: Wenn man einen entsprechenden PC hat, ist sie wirklich phantastisch. Auch alles sehr detailliert, Bienen und Mücken schwirren herum, Tiere und Zivilisten laufen umher, also alles deutlich belebter.
Interessantes Detail: Wenn sich jemand ins Gras legt, wird das Gras plattgedrückt und bleibt es dann auch. Also du kannst dann sehen ob da vorher schon jemand gelegen hat 

Steuerung: Ist wieder deutlich Richtung OFP gegangen, diese ganze schwammige Steuerung ist fast ganz verschwunden, man kann jetzt auch während des Laufens nachladen und über kleine Zäune etc. drüberklettern, das macht das ganze Spiel deutlich dynamischer.
Neu hinzugekommen ist, wenn man schwer verletzt ist: Dann bleibt man da liegen, reckt sich hin und her und hört wie die Spielfigur keucht. Man kann dann nach einem Sanitäter rufen, der dann angesprungen kommt. Wenn andere da verletzt liegen, kann man sie auch wegziehen oder wegtragen.
Was kann man noch erzählen: Achja in manchen Missionen kann man auch jetzt bauen, wenn man genug Geld hat z.B. ein MG-Nest hinsetzen oder Barriere, Mauer oder ähnliches hinsetzen.
Hat man mehrere bzw. viele Soldaten im Team, kann man ihnen über die Map auch Befehle geben, ähnlich wie in einem Strategiespiel.

Sound: Hat sich auch verändert/verbessert: Die meisten Waffen klingen jetzt nicht mehr so wie Knallerbsen, sondern viel peppiger. Funksprüche klingen manchmal noch bisschen Roboterartig, aber das lässt sich wohl nicht ganz verhindern. Übrigens sind die Sprachausgabe & Funksprüche immer in der jeweiligen Sprache. Also wenn man bei den Russen spielt, reden die auch alle russisch. Leider gabs da in der Urversion da manchmal Probleme, dass man nur den Untertitel sah, aber die Sprachausgabe fehlte, wurde aber wohl jetzt mit dem Patch gefixt.

Was auch auf die KI zutrifft. Hab das Gefühl, die eigenen Kameraden machen einen besseren Eindruck und das was man im PCG Video sah, dass Gegner einfach stehenblieben und nichts machten, war mir übrigens noch nicht passiert. Allerdings hab ich meist auf Profi gespielt, weiß nicht ob das vielleicht was ausmacht 
Lustig fand ich übrigens das Gejammere in dem Gamestarvideo wegen den Zeichen. Da dachte ich mir nur, hallo? wir sind doch nicht in einem Rollenspiel, wo die Leute dann Ausrufezeichen auf dem Kopf haben *g* Wenn man in den höheren Spielstufen spielt, gibts eh keine Zeichen, Fadenkreuze oder sonstiges :>

Waffenkammer: Wahnsinnig umfangreich, da kann man wirklich jedes Objekt, jede Person oder Tier testen. Also man kann da auch als Ziege, Huhn, Hund, Kuh etc. rumlaufen. Witzig: Da gibt es auch immer Herausforderungen, also sich nicht von Wilderern abknallen lassen oder einen Hindernislauf absolvieren. Bei Autos fährt man dann auch Rennen gegen einen KI Kollegen. Also da kann man viele viele Stunden verbringen.

Ich sehe jedenfalls jetzt wieder deutlich positiver zu ArmA2. Warum? Der große Unterschied zu ArmA 1 ist: Bei ArmA 1 war das ganze Spiel nicht so doll und da hätte auch bugfreiheit nichts geholfen. Hinter ArmA 2 dagegen steckt wahnsinnig viel Potenzial, das Gameplay ist wirklich sehr sehr genial. Das Spiel sieht nicht nur so aus, sondern fühlt sich auch wie ein OFP 2 an. Umso ärgerlicher ist es, dass es so released wurde. Wäre es fehlerfrei erschienen, wäre es ein echtes Meisterwerk gewesen. Deswegen toi toi toi das Bohemia das in den nächsten Wochen/Monaten hinbekommt.

So jetzt geh ich aber erst mal pennen    Später widme ich mich dann mal intensiver der Kampagne und schaue auch mal, was sich online so tut.


----------



## Rage1988 (30. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				FightingDonkey am 29.05.2009 19:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Rage1988 am 29.05.2009 19:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Na , warste weng vorlaut häh ?   

http://www.pcgames.de/aid,685798/Arma-2-Der-erste-Patch-auf-Version-101-kommt-heute-Nacht/PC/News/



> Für Arma 2 erscheint in der Nacht vom 29. auf 30. Mai der Beta-Patch 1.01, den unsere Tester bereits installiert haben. Damit können Besitzer der Verkaufsversion viele Bugs beheben.




Wie ich sagte , ein Beta Patch , aber laut deiner Meinung hab ich ja nicht recht .Man kann dir einfach deine rosarote Brille nicht abnehmen  

Also , wenn du mit den großen Jungs mitreden willst , solltest du dich vorher informieren , ich hab nämlich neulich schon gelesen , dass es nur ein BetaPatch sein wird .

Erst ein Spiel in der Betaversion und jetzt ein Beta-Patch   
Viel Spaß noch ihr Beta-Tester


----------



## CracktoLife (30. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Danke, an shadow_man und connor. Die reviews lassen, wie 90% aller user-reviews bisher, gutes hoffen. Ich werds mir auch heute ausleihen und erst nächste woche kaufen, wenn mein trackir fertiggebastelt ist.


----------



## Huskyboy (30. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

wartet doch wenigstens auf die englische version und importiert es nur um dieses dreckDeveloper eines auszuwischen, danke


----------



## XgAmEr (30. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

So ein beschissener Kack. Das kaufe ich nie..


----------



## Low-Ki (30. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

OMG Das Spiel hat KI Bugs und Probleme bei der Kollisionsabfrage. Na das sind natürlich Sachen die in einem Multiplayerspiel ganz doll schlimm sind. Gott also entweder werden redakteure neuerdings mit einzelliger iq zahl gecastet oder aber Codemasters mit dem bisher nur angekündigten OPF2 zahlt mehr und besser für Anzeigen als so nen popeliges Tschechisches Entwicklerteam. Naja zerreißt euch nur euer Maul die Kenner haben das Spiel längst zuhause und zoggen zufrieden. 

Aja Singleplayermodis bei solchen spielen fassen eh nur Hirnamputierte mit de rKneifzange an. Iss in etwa so als würde man bei Battlefield oder Team Fortress die Singleplayerkampgane spielen. Macht doch keine Sau. Und huch plötzlich ist dann die Ki völlig bedeutungslos geworden  Na guck mal einer schau. Naja freut euch nur alle auf das tolle OPF2 was nie erscheinen wird weil Codemaster es einfach nicht auf die Reihe kriegt. ArmA2 ftw!!!!!!1eineinself


----------



## Nawabu (30. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Ich hab mir leider das Spiel gestern gekauft und muss sagen es ist wirklich unspielbar und das nicht nur wegen der schlechten KI. 
Erstens hat es eine verdammt mieße Performance ich bekomm es einfach nicht flüßig zum laufen (höchstens alles auf niedrig, aber dann siehts schlechter aus wie der erste Teil) und das obwohl mein Rechner nicht der schlechteste ist und bis jetzt mit jedem Spiel zurecht kam. 
Dann kommt noch dazu dass das Spiel einfach nicht macht was ich will. Egal ob es das einsteigen in Fahrzeuge ist oder andere Befehle, es geht sogar soweit das er einfach Gegenstände aus dem Inventar verliert. 
Und auch bei einem Mehrspieler Spiel sollte man eine einigermaßen akzeptabe KI abliefern. Ich konnte noch nicht einmal die ersten Mission fertig Spielen.
Ich hoffe das mir der Elektronik Fachmarkt meines vertrauens mir das Spiel wieder zurücknimmt, denn ich habe auch keine Hoffung das irgendein Patch der Welt all diese Bugs beseitigen kann.


----------



## Necrolan (30. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

ich vertsehe den großen Rummel nicht um das Spiel. Ja es hat einige Macken dennoch macht es laune und es würde sogar noch mehr spass machen wenn diese Fehler nicht wären.
Ich kann mich noch erinnern an das Spiel Medieval 2 das bekam doch eine 90. Note oder Gothic3 80. Note ?
Dabei war dieses Spiel jenseits von gut und böse und selbst jetzt noch nach etlichen Patches.
Warum hat man da nicht so ein großes Geschrei veranstaltet?
Das Spiel war damals auch nicht fertig, geschweigenden spielbar. Bei Arma 2 kann man wenigstens noch spielen.
(Soll aber keine Entschuldigung der Entwickler sein.)
Das mit der Performance weiss ich auch nicht was ich davon halten soll. Klar braucht man unter der Haube was, aber dafür sieht es auch klasse aus.


----------



## Evil77 (30. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Low-Ki am 30.05.2009 10:40 schrieb:
			
		

> OMG
> Aja Singleplayermodis bei solchen spielen fassen eh nur Hirnamputierte mit de rKneifzange an. Iss in etwa so als würde man bei Battlefield oder Team Fortress die Singleplayerkampgane spielen. Macht doch keine Sau. Und huch plötzlich ist dann die Ki völlig bedeutungslos geworden  Na guck mal einer schau. Naja freut euch nur alle auf das tolle OPF2 was nie erscheinen wird weil Codemaster es einfach nicht auf die Reihe kriegt. ArmA2 ftw!!!!!!1eineinself



  - viel Spass damit, ich werd mirs auch holen, aber da werden noch einige Monate in Land gehen...bin gespannt wieviel Patches es zu Arma2 gibt, wenns sich am Anfang nur die "Hardcore" Freaks sich das Teil holen...schlechte Verkaufszahlen = wenig/keine Patches  

Ich bin selber sauer, das es genau wie Teil 1 abläuft, aber die 40 Euro sind mir zu schade


----------



## MT79er (30. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Ihr solltet die Publisher mal die wirklich wichtigen Fragen stellen. Das das Spiel bugs hat, ist bekannt. Der Betapatch 1.1 hat da einiges gefixt aber bei weitem nicht zufriedenstellen. Ich warte auf den offiziellen Patch 1.1.

Das, was wirklich wichtig ist:

WARUM WIRD KEIN DEDICATED SERVER ANGEBOTEN? Wo bleiben die Files? Zum Aufsetzen eines Servers wird die DVD benötigt. Keine Community, die über einen eigenen richtigen Server (nicht privatehost) verfügt, hat Zugang zum DVD Laufwerk. Zwar kann man DVD`s ins Rechenzentrum schicken aber das kostet bekanntlich Kohle, wenn da was aufgespielt werden soll.

Also stellt denen mal diese Frage und nicht immer das Gleiche über Bugs etc... das ist ausgekaut und interessiert keine Sau mehr.


----------



## MT79er (30. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Und gleich nochwas, für die, die jammern, weil sie es nicht flüssig ans Laufen bekommen.

Die Voraussetzungen für das Spiel waren lange bekannt.

Geforderte Systeme bedeutet, dass es mit den niedrigen Settings spielbar ist und das ist es. Mein alter Rechner schaukelt es mit gut 30 Frames und der entspricht so grade den Minimumanforderungen.

Mein GamerPC, mit einem CoreDuo E8500, 4GB Corsair Dominator Pro, 2x ATI Sapphire HD4870 und ner X-FI, hat nicht den kleinsten Frameeinbruch... und er hat keine QuadcoreCPU. Selbst mit nur einer Grafikkarte - und damit entspricht er nicht mal den empfohlenen Anforderungen - läuft er bei 40-50 Frames. Mehr als 60 sind im Übrigen sowieso net drin.

Wenn ich dann lese, dass die hier angestellten Tester gerne alles mal auf hoch stellen und das mit diesen Rechner, der eben den geforderten Mindestvoraussetzungen entspricht, dann frag ich mich, warum hier überhaupt getestet wird bzw. frag ich mich über das Wissen dieser Redakteure.

Denn nochmal - und das ist hinlänglich bekannt.

Mindestanforderung bedeutet nicht, dass ein Spiel mit vollen Settings spielbar ist!


----------



## MT79er (30. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Und nochwas:

Recherche: www.armedassault.com ist nicht die offizielle Seite zu Arma2! Diese Seite heißt www.arma2.com...

Easy...

So genug aufgeregt hier.


----------



## STF (30. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 30.05.2009 09:07 schrieb:
			
		

> wartet doch wenigstens auf die englische version und importiert es nur um dieses dreckDeveloper eines auszuwischen, danke



Hmm, ich dachte der *Developer* wäre BI (Bohemia Intercative):
http://www.bistudio.com/
Der Publisher für Deutschland aber Morphicon/Peter Games:
Webseite verlinke ich jetzt mal nicht
Der Publisher für andere Regionen jedoch 505 Games:
http://505games.co.uk/Games.aspx?ID=128

Oder wie meinst du das jetzt?
Ich dachte du arbeitest in einem Spiele-Laden?

Oder ist der Developer nicht = Entwickler?
Bin grad völlig verwirrt...

 

Auf jeden Fall finde ich das "Testvideo" von GameStar vernichtend. Heftig!
Das Shadow_Man nun doch vom Spiel angetan ist, verwirrt mich doch wieder.
Ich werde mir wohl auch mal selbst ein Bild machen müssen, allerdings wird mich das wohl nur 50 Eurocent kosten. Videothek... falls es da ist.


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				STF am 30.05.2009 16:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde mir wohl auch mal selbst ein Bild machen müssen, allerdings wird mich das wohl nur 50 Eurocent kosten. Videothek... falls es da ist.



Entweder das oder einfach auf die Demo warten, diese soll ja noch vor der internationalen Veröffentlichung erscheinen


----------



## N8Mensch (30. Mai 2009)

*Arma2 Benchs vs. empfohlene Systemvoraussetzungen*



			
				MT79er am 30.05.2009 15:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Und gleich nochwas, für die, die jammern, weil sie es nicht flüssig ans Laufen bekommen.
> 
> Die Voraussetzungen für das Spiel waren lange bekannt.
> 
> ...



Komisch, laut PCGamesHardwaretest gibt es keinen Rechner, auf dem Arma2 mit hohen Einstellungen auch nur ansatzweise flüssig läuft:

_"Armed Assault 2: Technische Probleme:
So wie die Kollegen der PC Games jede Menge spielerische Bugs erdulden mussten, sahen wir uns mit technischen Widrigkeiten konfrontiert: Grobe Schnitzer wie Abstürze oder ein Memory Leak gibt's zwar nicht, dafür nerven die allgegenwärtigen Clipping-Fehler und die absurde Kollisionsabfrage. Am schwersten aber wiegt die äußert niedrige Performance: *Selbst auf einem übertakteten Highest-End-PC (Core i7, 12 GiByte RAM und einer GTX 285 mit 2G) verkommt ArmA2 mit sehr hohen Details auch in 1.280 x 1.024 zu einer Ruckelorgie (unter 15 Fps), erst mit niedrigen bis normalen Details ist die Militärsimulation spielbar.* An Kantenglättung ist aus Sicht der Performance folglich nicht zu denken, die Real-Virtuality-Engine unterstützt allerdings eine Art Supersampling-AA - SLI oder Crossfire gibt's allerdings nicht._"

Arma2 Benchs -  niedrig/ normal details und hoch/ sehr hohe details


----------



## XHess (30. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Dem kann ich nur beipflichten! Der Test ist einfach nur Schlecht. Ein reine Miesmache! 

Mein System:

AMD X2 5200+ 2.60 GHz, 4 GB, NVidia 8800GT 512 MB, Win7 64 Bit.

45 Frames bei hoher Einstellung. AA2x via NVidia Panel (was auch ordentlich funktioniert).

Kann also in keinster Weise nachvollzihen wo jetzt das Problem der Tester liegt. Abstürze habe ich bislang keine!

Mit dem System arbeiten und auch ein wenig warten soll wunder helfen! 

LG.X


----------



## Memphis11 (30. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Also was man da jetzt noch glauben soll ist fraglich, entweder haben manche leute  die einsteiger zauber hardware, oder PCGH ist zu dumm zum testen, man weiß es nicht genau


----------



## chaos777 (30. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

das ist doch alles Blödsinn,ausser das die KI manchmal spinnt.
Grafikfehler habe ich keine,und das spiel soll unspielbar sein?dann habe ich hier eine andere Version vorliegen.Völlig übertrieben und absurd das ganze



http://www.gamestar.de/index.cfm?pid=246&pk=1956417&sortorder=asc&fp=9#liststart


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Wobei man sagen muss, dass es eigentlich schon von vornherein klar war, dass man einen richtig guten Rechner brauchen wird. Das ist eigentlich bei fast allen Open-World spielen so, hat man ja auch schon bei GTA 4 gesehen.
Dafür wird optisch auch enorm was geboten, selbst die GS schreibt in ihrem Testtagebuch dazu: 





> Die Landschaftsdarstellung ist gelungen und sorgt dank der scharfen Texturen, der hervorragenden Tagesbeleuchtung, der Weitsicht und der dichten Vegetation für ein beeindruckendes Bild. Unschärfeeffekte für sich bewegende Soldaten und Fahrzeuge und die grandiose Wassergrafik unterstützen den guten Gesamteindruck. Auch die Fahrzeugmodelle glänzen mit akkuraten Details. Und dank der durchgehend passenden Farbgebung kommt Arma 2 dem Fotorealismus oft näher, als jedes andere Spiel, selbst Crysis.
> 
> Die Explosionen, der aufsteigende Rauch und die Wettereffekte zählen ebenfalls zu den optischen Vorzügen des Spiels.


----------



## TBBPutzer (30. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Ich verstehe die ganze Laberei nicht. Wer sich allein auf die Tests der PC Games und der Gamestar verlässt soll das machen und meinetwegen meckern bis der Arzt kommt.  Ich habe Arma 2 seit Freitag und bin damit höchst zufrieden. Die Atmoshäre ist erstklassig und Performanceprobleme habe ich keine. Mit sind natürlich auch schon ein paar kleinere Bugs aufgefallen. Da war allerdings nichts dabei, was sich nicht durch einen Patch beheben lassen würde - als nichts "kriegsentscheidendes".

Wer an einer komplexen Militärsimulation interessiert ist, sollte auf jeden Fall einen Blick riskieren. Man muss das Game ja nicht sofort kaufen. Videothek oder Demo sollten reichen, um sich einen *persönlichen* Eindruck zu verschaffen.

Das hat den zudem Vorteil das man anschließen weiß, worüber man redet und nicht nur wie ein Kleinkind nachplappert, was man irgendwo aufgeschnappt hat ...


----------



## No5k1ll (30. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Also ich habe mir das Spiel am Freitag auch gekauft und ja es hat noch viele Bugs, muss aber sagen mit dem Beta Patch läufts schon ganz gut und im MP machts mächtig Fun, ich bereue den Kauf kein bisschen.


----------



## STF (31. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Shadow_Man am 30.05.2009 18:18 schrieb:
			
		

> STF am 30.05.2009 16:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie ist das denn nun eigentlich mit den Patches gelöst?
Dauert der Patch-Vorgang auch wieder ne halbe Ewigkeit wie schon bei ARMA1?
Da habe ich mich auch immer gefragt, weshalb sowas fast genau so lange dauert wie das eigentliche Game zu installieren. Wenn das jetzt hier auch wieder der Fall ist:   
Außerdem, wenn da peim patchen selbst Probleme auftreten fängt man die ganze Prozedur (Spiel installieren und patchen) wieder von vorne an.
Sowas geht meiner Meinung nach gar nicht klar.

PS: In der Videothek hatten sie ca. 5-7 Exemplare, die aber alle schon verliehen waren.
Mit der Demo kann man sich aber wahrscheinlich auch nur einen Eindruck zur Performance verschaffen. 
Die Kampangne etc. zu spielen, wo dann die Probleme (laut PCG) auftreten, wird wohl mit Sicherheit nicht möglich sein. Gerade bei einem Spiel, dem solche Probleme anhaften (sollen), bringt wohl nur die Vollversion die Wahrheit zu Tage.
Irgendwie traurig. Eine Meinung dazu würde ich mir schon gerne selber bilden. 
Denn erzählt/geschrieben wird viel. Bestes Beispiel ist ja dieser Thread.   
Naja, isch gugge...

Ansonsten warte ich wohl mal auf Xb360 Version, falls denn mal eine erscheinen sollte.
Da ist mir auch egal wie angepasst, umfangreich und simulationslastig diese ist, wenn denn das Spiel selbst nicht solche Probleme "Intus" haben sollte.
Jaja, beschimpft mich ruhig deswegen... 
Wie ich schon in einem anderen Thread erwähnt habe, der PC bringt mich mit solchen Sachen stressmäßig auf die Palme.
Ich will spielen und keinen Stress. Den hab ich an der Arbeit genug. Den kann ich in der knapp bemessenen Freizeit nicht auch noch gerbrauchen. Zumal er für meine Gesundheit/Krankheit nicht förderlich ist.
Ich rede hier nur von Problemen und Bugs, nicht dem Stress als solchen, wie er in einer Mission vorkommt. Das wäre positiver Stress, Damit kann ich umgehen.
Wenn es wieder komplexer sein soll, kann ich immer noch OFP oder ARMA1 mit Mods auf dem Rechner starten.


----------



## Huskyboy (31. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				TBBPutzer am 30.05.2009 21:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich verstehe die ganze Laberei nicht. Wer sich allein auf die Tests der PC Games und der Gamestar verlässt soll das machen und meinetwegen meckern bis der Arzt kommt.  .




und wie sollen wir das sonst machen? Demo? gibts bisher keine, berichte von fanboys? tolle wurst..

raubkopieren vielleicht?


----------



## STF (31. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 31.05.2009 09:33 schrieb:
			
		

> TBBPutzer am 30.05.2009 21:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Videothek? Könnte für manche auch noch eine Option sein.

Ich will es selber sehen, wie es auf meinem System funktioniert.
Bei GTA 4, Test Drive Unlimited, etc. liefen die Versionen bei den Redaktionen auch relativ gut.
Und bei vielen Usern war es nun mal nicht der Fall. 
Hier ist es eventuell mal genau umgekehrt. Ich verlasse mich auch schon jahrelang nicht mehr nur alleine auf Tests von Zeitschriften oder Portalen. Klar vollkommen richtig das getestet und eine Warnung rausgegeben wird. Aber für mich ist eben nur mein eigener Rechner entscheident.


----------



## Rage1988 (31. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Gab ein Update des Artikels , aber irgendwie find ich das heutige Update nicht  :-o


----------



## LordMephisto (31. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				STF am 31.05.2009 10:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Videothek? Könnte für manche auch noch eine Option sein.


Jopp, habs gestern Abend mal ausgeliehen. Wobei ich es eigentlich nur ausgeliehen habe, weil ich neugierig geworden bin^^

Das PCG die News bringt ist gut und richtig. Wenn bei ihnen so massive Probleme auftreten, dann kann man es als Kunde doch nur begrüßen. So weiß ich erstmal bescheid und kann vorher schauen ob das Spiel bei mir ansprechend läuft oder nicht. Das ist doch besser als blind zu kaufen (was ich eh nie tun würde) und auf die Schnauze zu fallen.


----------



## Huskyboy (31. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				LordMephisto am 31.05.2009 10:30 schrieb:
			
		

> STF am 31.05.2009 10:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das geht auch nur weil das eine rechtliche grauzone ist, wenn die hersteller könnten würden sie das auch unterbinden

versucht wirds ja mittels SecuRom

dann noch der presse nen maulkorb verpassen, keine Demo, und der Kunde darf die Katze im sack kaufen wenn er zum test nicht auf ne illegale kopie zurückgreifen kann/will


----------



## WarStorm (31. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

ich denke nach einer handvoll patch werden auch die meissten bugs ausgemerzt sein...


----------



## Rage1988 (31. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 31.05.2009 10:35 schrieb:
			
		

> LordMephisto am 31.05.2009 10:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Naja , ne Demo erscheint ja , angeblich auch noch vor dem Release der anderen Version.


----------



## Tschoco_der_Hai (31. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rage1988 am 31.05.2009 10:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Gab ein Update des Artikels , aber irgendwie find ich das heutige Update nicht  :-o



geht mir irgendwie auch so? Wo ist es denn?


----------



## Rage1988 (31. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Tschoco_der_Hai am 31.05.2009 10:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Rage1988 am 31.05.2009 10:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 

Hab die 3 Seiten schon mehrmals abgesucht , aber da is echt nichts , entweder ich bin verdammt blind , oder PCG hat nen Fehler gemacht .


----------



## STF (31. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rage1988 am 31.05.2009 10:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 31.05.2009 10:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Demos schön und gut. Aber wie ich schon in meinem anderen Post geschrieben habe, trifft man da eventuell gar nicht auf die hier eingegangen Probleme, Kampagne etc.
Gerade bei einer so komplexen Simulation.
Da kann man vielleicht kleinere Probleme ausmachen und wie halt die Performance ist, das wars dann aber auch schon.

Das 3te Update hat bestimmt das CMS geschluckt... 

@ Shadow Man:
Und wie gestaltet sich das nun mit Patches? Siehe mein Beitrag weiter vorne.

@ Husky:
Ob das nun eine Grauzone ist, tangiert mich aber erstmal sowas von gar nicht.
Dann sollen sie es ganz verbieten.
Wenn es mehr kulante Läden geben würde und man keine Probleme mit dem Umtausch hätte, wäre der Handel natürlich auch eine Option. Wenn ihr das macht ok. Aber das ist halt im großen und ganzen nicht der Fall. 

Was ist denn nun mit der Frage, die ich dir wegen Publisher und Developer weiter vorne
gestellt habe? Da bin ich immer noch verwirrt.


----------



## Huskyboy (31. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

der handel MUSS nicht oder kaum funktionierende spiele umtauschen

fehler und bugs sind hierzulande ein umtauschgrund


----------



## wz1982 (31. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Habs mal angetestet und fielen keine extrem nervigen Bugs auf. 

Was mich stört, dass es mit guter-sehr guter Grafik sehr instabil läuft. Geringe FPS usw.

Core2Quad 3,4 GHz
6GB RAM 1066 MHz
HD 4870 1GB VRAM

Wenn ich es so einstelle, dass es schön flüssig läuft, gefällt mir die Grafik absolut nicht.


----------



## Mothman (31. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				wz1982 am 31.05.2009 12:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Core2Quad 3,4 GHz
> 6GB RAM 1066 MHz
> HD 4870 1GB VRAM


Also wenn du mit dem System das nicht flüssig hinbekommst, dann brauche ich mit meinem da garnicht erst antanzen.


----------



## Huskyboy (31. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				wz1982 am 31.05.2009 12:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Habs mal angetestet und fielen keine extrem nervigen Bugs auf. .



beim anspiele ist das auch klar, erst beim richtig und vorallem weit spielen bemerkt man die


----------



## coolchiller (31. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Hab mir das spiel am freitag gekauft. Spiele es auf 
hoch mit einer 8800gtx, q6600 und 4gb ddr2-
1066.(nur die weitsicht auf 3,5km eingestellt. Noch 
nichts höheres da getestet) Bin absoluter 
neueinsteiger im segment militär-simulation. 
(spiele normal nur bf2, etc) und mache deshalb 
erstmal die trainingscamps und waffenkammer, 
zum üben. Habe aber auch schon online mit 2 
freunden coop und DM gespielt. Geht bis jetzt 
alles wunderbar.

MfG


----------



## TBBPutzer (31. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				STF am 31.05.2009 11:06 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Shadow Man:
> Und wie gestaltet sich das nun mit Patches? Siehe mein Beitrag weiter vorne.


Bei mir war der Patch auf 1.01 problemlos innerhalb von ca. 1 Minute installiert. 



			
				STF am 31.05.2009 11:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist denn nun mit der Frage, die ich dir wegen Publisher und Developer weiter vorne gestellt habe? Da bin ich immer noch verwirrt.


Publisher von Arma 2 ist für den deutschsprachigen Raum Peter Games bzw. deren deutscher Ableger Morphicon. 

Morphicon ist auch alleine dafür verantwortlich, dass Arma 2 ca. 6 Wochen vor der englischsprachigen Version von 505 Games auf den Markt gekommen ist. Wenn also jemand einen Tritt für ein offenbar verfrühtes Release verdient hat, dann der Publisher.

Developer/Entwickler von Arma 2 ist BIS (Bohemia Interactive Studios). Das sind diejenigen, die das ursprüngliche OFP entwickelt haben und die auch Simulations-/Trainingssoftware (VBS2) für diverse Armys dieses Welt entwickeln. Unter anderem für die US Army. 

Codemasters, die jetzt an OFP 2 arbeiten, haben mit OFP bis auf die Namensrechte nichts zu tun gehabt. Deshalb ist es schon etwas frech, wenn Codemasters OFP 2 als Nachfolger von OFP bezeichnet - obwohl sie das rechtlich gesehen vermutlich dürfen.


----------



## Sprudelmax (31. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Ich glaub aber auch nicht dass all diese Probleme ausgemerzt wären, wenn das Spiel erst in 6 Wochen in die Läden kommt.


----------



## STF (31. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				TBBPutzer am 31.05.2009 13:24 schrieb:
			
		

> STF am 31.05.2009 11:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alles schön beschrieben und mir auch absolut nicht neu! 
Allerdings meinte ich damit Huskboy, weil er ja schrieb: 
"blah impotieren blah dreckDeveloper nicht unterstützen blah" 
Er meinte aber wohl den Publisher für Deutschland also Morphicon/Peter Games.
Deshalb wollt ich das von ihm beantwortet haben. 
Wenn man schon bei nem Spiele-Ticker arbeitet, sollte man das eigentlich wissen.

Danke trotzdem dass du es nochmal für die anderen erläutert hast.

Und mit den Patches hoffe ich, dass es bei zukünftigen Updates auch so bleibt.


----------



## Sabtu (31. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Eine Frechheit so ein verbuggtes Spiel rauszubringen. Da wundern sich die Publisher wirklich noch das Raubkopier wird. hehe


----------



## TBBPutzer (31. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Sabtu am 31.05.2009 14:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Frechheit so ein verbuggtes Spiel rauszubringen. Da wundern sich die Publisher wirklich noch das Raubkopier wird. hehe


Welcher Raubkopierer mit einem Funken Verstand würde sich wohl ein derart verbugges Spiel downloaden? Es ist doch angeblich unspielbar. Vermutlich keiner ...   

Es sei denn, das Game wäre doch nicht so verbuggt wie manche das hier darstellen. Natürlich ohne das Spiel jemals selbst gesehen zu haben. Ich persönlich habe schon jetzt sehr viel Spass mit Arma gehabt. Es muss halt jeder für sich entscheiden, ob er immer nur auf die Meinung anderer hören möchte.


----------



## mafias78 (31. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

SCHÄMT EUCH!!!!!!!!!!!

was für ein Scheiß echt!!! omg

FRECHHEIT HOCH 10


----------



## Pwned666 (31. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Die optik is echt der Hammer in dem Spiel. 

Aber mal paar Fakten über paar Tests von mir:


8400@4000, 4870x2, 4gig OCZ Reaper, Windows7 RC

Befehl damit Crossfire funktioniert mit "-winxp" gemacht und beide GPUs werden durch den Befehl nun benutzt.

Performance bewegt sich zwischen 30-50 auf 1920x1200 beim Spielen, Sehr hohe Details (schatten hab ich auf normal gemacht) und 100% Füllrate.
Ab und an leichte Framedrops sind leider drine aber die machen es nicht unspielbar. 


Bei der Optik isses aber auch kein Wunder das das Spiel massiv Hardware benötigt. Ausser Crysis fällt mir gerade nichts ein was auch nur annähernd so eine realistische Optik mit sich bringt...


PCGH testet mit 200% Fillrate. Is jawohl logisch das da jede Hardware in die Knie geht... wär das selbe als würde man Crysis mit 16xAA Benchen... und "sehr hoch" ist nicht 200% Fillrate. Das zählt dann wohl eher zu "enthusiast".  Selbst auf niedrig/normal testet PGCH mit 150% Füllrate was ja genauso hirnrissig ist.

Hab es erst mit einer 4870 gespielt (da die andere erst mit dem Befehl -winxp angesprochen wird) und auf normal/hoch gut spielen können. Problem derzeit das kein Vsync deaktivierbar ist was natürlich zu Framedrops führt...

Abstürze hatte ich noch keine und auch der Betapatch lüppt ohne Probleme.


Das Spiel ansich spielt sich 1:1 genau wie OFP1 und macht aufjedenfall Laune wenn man OFP1 mochte. Arma1 hab ich nicht gespielt... der Editor sowie der MP wird wohl wie schon bei OFP1 der Kernpunkt des Spieles werden.
Bugs sind mir einige aufgefallen. Man kann nur hoffen das BI sowie die Community kräftig Mods,Patches, Operationen und ähnliches nachschiebt (was sowieso passieren wird).

Wer sich mal informieren will wie sich OFP oder Arma im MP Spielt der kann mal auf Youtube die Clan Videos von Gol anschauen (Arma 1 Gol Clan). Das Spiel ist ein reines MP Spiel meiner meinung nach wie schon Battlefield und andere. Es zählt aber wohl eher zum "coop MP" wo man selbst mit kollegen eigene Operationen gestalten kann und die per Lan oder im Inet zocken kann.

Die Kampagne hab ich noch nicht gespielt. Interessiert mich aber auch nicht... bin nur am Editor rumfuchteln sowie in der Waffenkammer bissi am Aimen damit man sich da mal bissl eingewöhnt.


Fazit: Trotz der Macken gutes Spiel. Wer neue Hardware besitzt kann zu schlagen
Wer gerne selbst an Operationen tüftelt sowie interesse an einer MP Simulation hat der sollte aufjedenfall mal nen Blick drauf werfen.


----------



## N8Mensch (31. Mai 2009)

*Arma2*** gute Spiele *** schlechte Spiele ****



			
				TBBPutzer am 31.05.2009 15:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Sabtu am 31.05.2009 14:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Potenziellen Käufer sind jetzt halt stark verunsichert. Einige positive Meinungen zum Spiel sind zwar vorhanden, aber der Gesamteindruck hat sich dadurch nicht unbedingt stark verbessert.
Davon wird natürlich einiges, solange das Spiel nicht abstürzt oder Scriptbugs auftreten, an der Wahrnehmung jedes einzelnen Spielers gemessen. 
Wenn die KI mal aussetzt oder die Kollisionsabfragen noch nicht hundertprozentig überall funktioniert, dass würde mich persönlich nicht wirklich stören.

Ich bräuchte einen ausführlichen Multiplayertest zu Arma2 und wenn der recht gut ausfällt, dann bewerte ich das Spiel neu


----------



## TBBPutzer (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Arma2*** gute Spiele *** schlechte Spiele ****



			
				N8Mensch am 31.05.2009 15:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Davon wird natürlich einiges, solange das Spiel nicht abstürzt oder Scriptbugs auftreten, an der Wahrnehmung jedes einzelnen Spielers gemessen.
> Wenn die KI mal aussetzt oder die Kollisionsabfragen noch nicht hundertprozentig überall funktioniert, dass würde mich persönlich nicht wirklich stören.


Ich will es mal so sagen: Wer speziell SP bzw. Kampagne spielt wird durch die tatsächlich noch vorhandenen Bugs deutlich mehr gestört als die MP Spieler.

Mein persönlicher Eindruck ist, dass die beschriebenen Bugs nur sehr vereinzelt aufreten. Bei mir steigen die Ki Kameraden bis jetzt immer problemlos in jedes Fahrzeug ein. Ich will aber nicht ausschließen, dass die KI hin und wieder den Befehl verweigert. Wayne ... 

Beispiel nicht reagierende KI: 

Das habe ich in einer Einzelmission auch schon festgestellt. Da hat die KI sehr lange gebraucht, um auf einen deutlich sichtbaren Gegner zu reagieren. Das war aber bislang ein Einzelfall. 

Um das KI Verhalten zu testen habe ich einfach 2 Gruppen (RUS und US) in den Editor gesetzt. Jede Gruppe hatte einen Wegpunkt, damit sie aufeinander zulaufen. Die Russen hatten zudem 2 Panzer. Den Amis habe ich entfernt vom eigentlichen Geschehen einen Apache ohne Wegpunkt spendiert. 

Ergebnis: Die beiden Gruppen haben sich ein sehr intensives Feuergefecht geliefert. Der Apache kam selbständig dazu und hat erst die beiden Tanks geplättet. Danach ist er mit Bordkanone und Rockets auf die russische Inf losgegangen. Alles ohne Scripte oder besondere Einstellungen. Also genau so, wie es sein soll.

Gerade beim Thema KI darf man 2 Dinge nicht vergessen: 

Erstens sind die Fähigkeiten der KI abhängig vom gewählten Schwierigkeitsgrad. Im Modus Rekrut verhält sich die KI natürlich anders als im Profimodus. Zweitens hängt die Berechnung der KI und deren Leistung von der vorhandenen CPU Power ab. Je mehr PS vorhanden sind, desto besser reagiert die KI.

Es kann allerdings immer passieren, dass die KI auf bestimmte Scripte/Auslöser reagieren soll, die ein bestimmtes Verhalten innerhalb einer Mission erzwingen sollen. Wenn dieses Script nicht funktioniert, hilft leider auch die beste KI nicht mehr. 

Mir ist das ziemlich schnuppe. Die Bugs in den original BIS MIssionen werden wohl sehr bald gepatcht sein. Abgesehen davon spiele ich lieber im Editor selbst gebaute Missionen. Wenn dabei Fehler aufreten weiß ich, wer's verbockt hat und kann die Bugs selbst beheben. In welchem anderen Spiel geht das noch?


----------



## Pwned666 (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Arma2*** gute Spiele *** schlechte Spiele ****



			
				TBBPutzer am 31.05.2009 16:20 schrieb:
			
		

> N8Mensch am 31.05.2009 15:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mothman (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Arma2*** gute Spiele *** schlechte Spiele ****



> Erstens sind die Fähigkeiten der KI abhängig vom gewählten Schwierigkeitsgrad. Im Modus Rekrut verhält sich die KI natürlich anders als im Profimodus


Dann haben sie das aber bescheuert gelöst. Also wenn sich der niedrigere Schwierigkeitsgrad darin äußert, dass die zu dumm zum Einsteigen oder Schießen sind, dann ist das "Thema verfehlt". 
Also wenn in Wirklichkeit ein Rekrut in der Grundausbildung erstmal lernen muss in ein Auto einzusteigen.


----------



## TBBPutzer (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Arma2*** gute Spiele *** schlechte Spiele ****



			
				Mothman am 31.05.2009 17:37 schrieb:
			
		

> > Erstens sind die Fähigkeiten der KI abhängig vom gewählten Schwierigkeitsgrad. Im Modus Rekrut verhält sich die KI natürlich anders als im Profimodus
> 
> 
> Dann haben sie das aber bescheuert gelöst. Also wenn sich der niedrigere Schwierigkeitsgrad darin äußert, dass die zu dumm zum Einsteigen oder Schießen sind, dann ist das "Thema verfehlt".


Wenn das so wäre hättest Du natürlich vollkommen recht. So ist es aber nicht. Die gegnerische KI steigt auch im niedrigsten Schwierigkeitsgrad in Fahrzeuge ein. Schießen tut sie übrigens auch. Du würdest Dich wahrscheinlich wundern, wie schnell Dich die KI im leichtesten Schwierigkeitsgrad wegputzt ... 

Man kann das Verhalten der KI ganz einfach im Editor nachstellen. Ich habe es zwar noch nicht ausprobiert, aber ich würde wetten, dass die KI in mindestens 95% aller Fälle problemlos einsteigt. Das hilft Dir natürlich dann nicht weiter, wenn sie es im entscheidenden Moment nicht tut. Das ist sehr ärgerlich und muss unbedingt gefixt werden. 

Ich will die vorhandenen Bugs weder bestreiten noch schönreden. Tatsache ist aber, dass die PCG Arma als unspielbar und völlig bugverseucht darstellt. Das ist nach meinen Erfahrungen der letzten 2 Tage absoluter Quatsch. Vielleicht bin ich ja auch ein Glückskind und die beiden Redakteure totale Pechvögel. 

Oder die Redakteure hatten ähnliche "Probleme" wie die beim Test von GTA 4  http://www.pcgames.de/aid,668880/GTA-4-Test-PC-Games-raeumt-in-Libery-City-auf/PC/Test/?page=3. Leider konnten die Besitzer von ATI Grafikkarten das Spiel nicht spielen http://www.golem.de/0812/63939.html. Trotzdem gab es von der PCG für das Spiel satte 92%. 

Ich würde sagen, *DAS* war ein Bug, der ein Spiel unspielbar macht ...   

Es ist schon komisch, dass in den Arma Foren die positiven Ersteindrücke deutlich überwiegen. Jetzt werden natürlich wieder solche "geistreichen" Sprüche von wegen Fanboys usw. kommen.  Dazu kurz noch folgende Anmerkung: 

Die Arma Community z.B. bei http://armed-assault.de/ ist relativ alt. Das Durchschnittsalter dürfte so bei Anfang 30 liegen. Kindergartentrolle findet man dort nur sehr selten. Diese Leute wissen sehr genau, wofür sie ihr Geld ausgegeben haben und sehen auch die (noch) vorhandenen Mängel durchaus sehr kritisch.

Anders als manche Kindergartentrolle hier können diese Leute ziemlich gut einschätzen, welche Auswirkungen diese Fehler auf das Game bzw. den Spielspass haben. Deshalb sind die meisten auch - trotz der Bugs - mehr als zufrieden.


----------



## Titato (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Arma2*** gute Spiele *** schlechte Spiele ****

Ich würd gern wissen, ob man bei ArmA 2 die Sprache von deutsch auf englisch stellen kann. Wenn dies möglich ist, ist dann das komplette Spiel auf englisch? Noch was: gibts  einen Unterschied zwischen der deutschen und der später erscheinenden englisch Version?


----------



## kavoven (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Arma2*** gute Spiele *** schlechte Spiele ****



			
				TBBPutzer am 31.05.2009 19:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will die vorhandenen Bugs weder bestreiten noch schönreden. Tatsache ist aber, dass die PCG Arma als unspielbar und völlig bugverseucht darstellt. Das ist nach meinen Erfahrungen der letzten 2 Tage absoluter Quatsch. Vielleicht bin ich ja auch ein Glückskind und die beiden Redakteure totale Pechvögel.
> 
> Oder die Redakteure hatten ähnliche "Probleme" wie die beim Test von GTA 4  http://www.pcgames.de/aid,668880/GTA-4-Test-PC-Games-raeumt-in-Libery-City-auf/PC/Test/?page=3. Leider konnten die Besitzer von ATI Grafikkarten das Spiel nicht spielen http://www.golem.de/0812/63939.html. Trotzdem gab es von der PCG für das Spiel satte 92%.



Das verdient mal ein QFT. Bin ja sehr gespannt, wie der finale Test letztenendes aussieht.


----------



## dflv-Impact (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Arma2*** gute Spiele *** schlechte Spiele ****

Mich würde mal interessieren wann der erste ausführliche Bericht zu der Verkaufsversion inkl. des aktuellen Patches erscheint.


----------



## Hugo78 (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Arma2*** gute Spiele *** schlechte Spiele ****



			
				TBBPutzer am 31.05.2009 19:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Oder die Redakteure hatten ähnliche "Probleme" wie die beim Test von GTA 4  http://www.pcgames.de/aid,668880/GTA-4-Test-PC-Games-raeumt-in-Libery-City-auf/PC/Test/?page=3. Leider konnten die Besitzer von ATI Grafikkarten das Spiel nicht spielen http://www.golem.de/0812/63939.html. Trotzdem gab es von der PCG für das Spiel satte 92%.
> 
> Ich würde sagen, *DAS* war ein Bug, der ein Spiel unspielbar macht ...



Genau so ist es. ...


----------



## TBBPutzer (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Arma2*** gute Spiele *** schlechte Spiele ****



			
				Titato am 31.05.2009 20:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würd gern wissen, ob man bei ArmA 2 die Sprache von deutsch auf englisch stellen kann. Wenn dies möglich ist, ist dann das komplette Spiel auf englisch? Noch was: gibts  einen Unterschied zwischen der deutschen und der später erscheinenden englisch Version?


Die Umstellung der deutschen Untertitel auf Englisch wird erst möglich sein, wenn die englischsprachige  Version von 505 Games erschienen ist. Das wird noch ca. 6 Wochen dauern. 

Diese Version wird eine weiter enwickelte sein als die derzeit verkaufte deutsche Arma 2 Version. Anschließend wird die deutsche Version per Patch auf den Stand der 505 Version gebracht. Mit diesem Patch wird dann auch die Umstellung der Untertitel möglich sein.

Warum das so kompliziert ist kann wohl nur der deutsche Publisher Morphicon sagen ...


----------



## Evil77 (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Arma2*** gute Spiele *** schlechte Spiele ****



			
				TBBPutzer am 31.05.2009 19:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Arma Community z.B. bei http://armed-assault.de/ ist relativ alt. Das Durchschnittsalter dürfte so bei Anfang 30 liegen. Kindergartentrolle findet man dort nur sehr selten. Diese Leute wissen sehr genau, wofür sie ihr Geld ausgegeben haben und sehen auch die (noch) vorhandenen Mängel durchaus sehr kritisch.
> 
> Anders als manche Kindergartentrolle hier können diese Leute ziemlich gut einschätzen, welche Auswirkungen diese Fehler auf das Game bzw. den Spielspass haben. Deshalb sind die meisten auch - trotz der Bugs - mehr als zufrieden.



Fakt ist doch das es gravierend Bugs gibt, auf die PCG einfach eingeht....soll jetzt PCG schreiben, alles super, dann hättet ihr doch als erste gemault, das der Test gekauft ist!

Ich bin auch Anfang 30 und bin schon über 15 Jahre Gamer, aber soll ich jetzt auf blöd, das Game kaufen nur weil ich ein Taktikshooterfan bin? Jetzt mal im ernst - beim ersten Teil wars doch genau das selbe mit Bugs & Co. und was haben die Entwickler daraus gelernt - NIX! (Wir kaufen ja auch unfertige Software - auch ich habe Arma1)
Die Testergenisse von PCG, PCA und Gamestar sprechen eine eindeutige Sprache...das ein Mag mal daneben liegt habe ich auch schon erlebt, aber alle 3 großen deutschen Mags?
Das aber nur meine bescheidene Meinung...Ich warte auf jeden Fall noch ein paar Monate bis ich mir Arma2 hole...


----------



## Bert2007 (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Arma2*** gute Spiele *** schlechte Spiele ****



			
				dflv-Impact am 31.05.2009 22:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Mich würde mal interessieren wann der erste ausführliche Bericht zu der Verkaufsversion inkl. des aktuellen Patches erscheint.



ich zocke mit dem betapatch.......
hatte bis jetzt 2 freeze und kann nicht immer auf server joinen.
andere bugs sind mir noch nicht aufgefallen.
stimmt das das es kein crossfire/sli support gibt?


----------



## Hawk14 (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

Auch wenn das Spiel in der KI viele bugs hat.... is doch Wayne. Eine so umfangreiche Simulation is nun halt mal anfällig für Bugs.

Wir haben heute 5 Stunden Warfare Multiplayer online gezockt und hatten mächtig unseren Spass (besonders an der umsetzung der Funksprüche ) Jedenfalls finde ich es voll daneben, dass man über so ein Spiel herzieht und wieder einmal nur die Bugs sieht. 
Das Spiel läuft bei mir übrigens auf guter Grafik ohne gross zu stocken (Core2Duo 2.66, 4 GB RAM, GF 8800 GTX, Vista) und es ist während den 5 Spielstunden NIE abgestürzt, was ich vom alten ArmA nicht behaupten kann.

Hoffe auch die anderen Spieler sehen die positiven Aspekte des spiels und lassen sich nicht von diesem Artikel fehlleiten.


----------



## Cyberflips (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

Das kommt darauf an, welchen Anspruch man an ein Vollpreisspiel stellt.
Da mich beispielsweise überwiegend die  Solokampagnen interessieren, kann ich nur sagen, daß wenn ich solche Sachen wie oben im Video und im Test lese und sehe, ich mich Frage, wieso so etwas veröffentlicht wird. 
Dazu kommen dann so Sprüche wie "wir werden einen Teufel tun als unsere Kunden zu verarschen"
Tut mir leid, das Spiel werde ich nicht eher kaufen, bis es funktioniert - denn Peter Games möchte ja auch direkt den vollen Kaufpreis und räumen mir ja auch keine angemessenen Teilraten ein. 
So nicht Peter Games! 
Wer es sich trotzdem kauft und mit den Bugs leben möchte unterstützt solche Politik nur - meine Meinung.
Wenn mir die Wartezeit zu lang wird greife ich eben schnell zu einem anderen Produkt und wenn die das absehbar nicht vernünftig hinbekommen wandert das Spiel höchstens auf meine 10,00 €uro Budgetliste
Arma versaut, jetzt Arma 2 der gleiche Müll.
Da warte ich nicht mal bis zum nächsten Release Herr Hebecker - das war der nächste Release. 
Nicht alle ihre Kunden sind naive Teenager und lassen sich mit dummen Vertretersprüchen abspeisen. Leisten und beweisen sie erstmal was sie reden, dann werden sie auch etwas verkaufen. 

Mehr wie 10,00 € gemessen an dem was bisher darüber zu lesen und zu hören war ist es nämlich nicht wert (und das betrifft nicht alleine die Berichtersttatung hier auf PC-Games). 
Und einen Flickenteppich möchte ich auch an einem Stück und nicht als Bausatz! 
Gesund patchen? Beta-Patches?
Unverschämt! - Bringen sie ihr Vollpreisspiel gefälligst fehlerfrei auf den Markt. Wenn ihnen das zu Komplex ist, vertreiben Sie doch Handyklingeltöne


----------



## bloek123 (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				Cyberflips am 01.06.2009 02:55 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Mehr wie 10,00 € gemessen an dem was bisher darüber zu lesen und zu hören war ist es nämlich nicht wert (und das betrifft nicht alleine die Berichtersttatung hier auf PC-Games).
> Und einen Flickenteppich möchte ich auch an einem Stück und nicht als Bausatz!
> Gesund patchen? Beta-Patches?
> Unverschämt! - Bringen sie ihr Vollpreisspiel gefälligst fehlerfrei auf den Markt. Wenn ihnen das zu Komplex ist, vertreiben Sie doch Handyklingeltöne



unterschreib ich so


----------



## Necrolan (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				Cyberflips am 01.06.2009 02:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Das kommt darauf an, welchen Anspruch man an ein Vollpreisspiel stellt.
> Da mich beispielsweise überwiegend die  Solokampagnen interessieren, kann ich nur sagen, daß wenn ich solche Sachen wie oben im Video und im Test lese und sehe, ich mich Frage, wieso so etwas veröffentlicht wird.
> Dazu kommen dann so Sprüche wie "wir werden einen Teufel tun als unsere Kunden zu verarschen"
> Tut mir leid, das Spiel werde ich nicht eher kaufen, bis es funktioniert - denn Peter Games möchte ja auch direkt den vollen Kaufpreis und räumen mir ja auch keine angemessenen Teilraten ein.
> ...



Hast du das Spiel schon einmal Live betrachtet und gespielt?
Wenn nein hast du keine Ahnung und schreibst  hier so ein Müll.
Andere Spiele die hier knappe 80 Noten erhielten waren unspielbar.
Beispiel: Gothic 3, gothic 3 addon, Empire Total war war von regelmäßigen abstürzen geplagt, 
selbst GTa4 mit einer 90 trozte nur vor Bugs und war am Anfang mit Ati Karten nicht spielbar.
Arma 2 ist weit weg von nicht spielbar. Es macht dennoch richtig fun im Multiplayer oder Solo, bloss weil das Spiel zu anspruchsvoll ist und nicht wie Cod4 ist, wo man ballert ala Mohrhuhn ist es nicht gleich schlecht. Wenn man halt keine gescheite Befehle erteilt kann die Ki auch nicht richtig reagieren. Klar gibt es bugs die gab es aber in anderen Spielen auch und waren viel schlimmer als in diesem Spiel.


----------



## pirx (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

Ich hab mir das Spiel eigentlich nur gekauft, damit ich mich nicht die ganzen Pfingsten fragen muss, was ich zocken soll... "einfach mal so", sozusagen und ganz unbelastet ^_^

Und ehrlich: Ich bin wirklich positiv überrascht von ArmA 2, obwohl ich bei Wortkreationen wie "Beta-Patch" einen Brechreiz kriege. Die Kampagne macht mir jedenfalls einen Heidenspass 

Ohne jetzt grossartig auf die Details einzugehen, überwiegen bei mir die positiven Eindrücke weit mehr als die negativen. Mir gefällts und auch wenn sich das seltsam anhört, für mich ist das ein Top-Game


----------



## Aithir (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

Auch das Spiel wird wie der Vorgänger erst interessant, wenn es als Gold-Version zu haben ist. Allerdings sollte man sich über Bugs und andere Probleme bei Peter Games  nicht wundern, haben es noch nie geschafft ein Spiel in einem spielbaren Zustand auszuliefern.


----------



## Holstentor (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				pirx am 01.06.2009 09:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mir das Spiel eigentlich nur gekauft, damit ich mich nicht die ganzen Pfingsten fragen muss, was ich zocken soll... "einfach mal so", sozusagen und ganz unbelastet ^_^
> 
> Und ehrlich: Ich bin wirklich positiv überrascht von ArmA 2, obwohl ich bei Wortkreationen wie "Beta-Patch" einen Brechreiz kriege. Die Kampagne macht mir jedenfalls einen Heidenspass
> 
> Ohne jetzt grossartig auf die Details einzugehen, überwiegen bei mir die positiven Eindrücke weit mehr als die negativen. Mir gefällts und auch wenn sich das seltsam anhört, für mich ist das ein Top-Game



Da muss ich Dir Recht geben. Und bevor mich jemand "Fanboy" schimpft, ich bin was Arma und OPF betrifft völlig emotionslos, habe ich nie gespielt.
Für mich war Arma 2 auch als Spiel für Pfingsten gedacht. Und ich kann nach einigen Stunden nur sagen: Ja, das Spiel hat jede Menge Macken, keine Frage. Nichtsdestotrotz habe ich lange nicht mehr so einen Spaß vor dem Monitor gehabt. Den Totalverriss der meisten Spiele-Magazin hat Arma 2 meiner Meinung nach jedenfalls nicht verdient.


----------



## TBBPutzer (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				Holstentor am 01.06.2009 11:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Nichtsdestotrotz habe ich lange nicht mehr so einen Spaß vor dem Monitor gehabt. Den Totalverriss der meisten Spiele-Magazin hat Arma 2 meiner Meinung nach jedenfalls nicht verdient.


Das ist der entscheidende Punkt. Meiner Meinung nach ist es die Aufgabe von Zeitschriften wie der PCG in sachlicher Form auf die vorhandenen Bugs hinzuweisen. Was die PCG hier statt dessen gemacht hat war reine Polemik. 

Da macht sich die PCG in dem Video darüber lustig, das ein KI Soldat nicht wie gewünscht in ein Fahrzeug einsteigt. Auf Rückfrage erfährt man dann, dass das ein Einzelfall war. Gleiches gilt für die passive KI, die nicht auf Gegner reagiert. Das sind Bugs. Gar keine Frage. 

Aber warum wird dann ganz gezielt der Eindruck erweckt, als ob das Spiel unspielbar wäre? Das ist unseriös. Vor allem wenn man überlegt, wie rücksichtsvoll die PCG mit tatsächlich völlig verbuggten Spielen wie GTA 4 oder Gothic 3 umgegangen ist. 

Manchmal frage ich mich, ob das etwas damit zu tun haben könnte, wie groß der Hype war, den die PCG im Vorfeld um das jeweilige Game gemacht hat. Oder damit,  wie viele Anzeigen der jeweilige Publisher in der PCG schaltet ...

Was mir ebenfalls sauer aufstößt ist das hier wegen Bugs im SP ein Spiel öffentlich verrissen wird, dessen Stärken eindeutig im MP liegen. Zugegeben, der SP Part und die Kampagne haben auch sehr viele Anhänger. Die sind von den vorhandenen Bugs mehr betroffen als die MP Spieler. 

Aber mal ehrlich: BF2 oder BF2142 haben auch einen SP Modus. Wenn man die Leistung der KI von BF2 als Grundlage für die Bewertung nehmen würde, wäre BF2 niemals über 30% hinaus gekommen.

Dann haben wir als weiteren Kritikpunkt noch das Kommunikationssystem von Arma 2. Das finde ich persönlich durchaus verbesserungswürdig. Trotzdem ist es schon "etwas" seltsam, wenn sich z.B. der Gamestar Tester darüber beschwert, dass er im Gefecht die Orientierung verloren hat. 

Bei Arma 2 werden dem Spieler durch den jeweiligen Truppführer Ziele zugewiesen, die man bekämpfen soll. Diese Ziele werden durch eine farbliche Markierung auf dem Bildschirm angezeigt (abhängig vom Schwierigkeitsgrad). Wo ist da bitte das Problem? 

Ansonsten sollte man immer in der Nähe seines Truppführeres bleiben. Dann verirrt man sich nicht so schnell. Wenn das nicht geklappt hat kann man noch auf Karte und Kompass zurückgreifen. Oder den Truppführer nach seinem Standort fragen.

Arma 2 ist eben eine relativ anspruchsvolle Simulation. Wenn die Redakteure bei der Bundeswehr gewesen wären wüßten sie vielleicht, wie man sich im Gefecht verhält. Alternativ würde ich eine Partie Paintball mit menschlichen Mitspielern empfehlen.

Dabei kann man sehr schön sehen, wie unübersichtlich es in einem Gefecht zugehen kann. Vermutlich würde man dann sogar feststellen, das sich die KI bei Arma 2 im Vergleich zu den menschlichen Kollegen gar nicht so schlecht verhält.

Fazit: Die von der PCG im Video gezeigten Bugs sind/waren tatsächlich vorhanden, rechtfertigen aber in gar keiner Weise einen solchen polemischen Verriss. Arma 2 ist trotz dieser Bugs sehr gut spielbar und von den gebotenen Möglichkeiten und der Atmosphäre her derzeit unerreicht.


----------



## Raptor (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				TBBPutzer am 01.06.2009 13:20 schrieb:
			
		

> *...*
> 
> Was mir ebenfalls sauer aufstößt ist das hier wegen Bugs im SP ein Spiel öffentlich verrissen wird, dessen Stärken eindeutig im MP liegen. Zugegeben, der SP Part und die Kampagne haben auch sehr viele Anhänger. Die sind von den vorhandenen Bugs mehr betroffen als die MP Spieler.
> 
> ...


Ich finden deinen Post an sich gut, aber in dem Punkt muss ich dir widersprechen. Während BF2 oder BF2142 nur für den Multiplayer ausgelegt sind ist dies nicht der Fall bei Arma2. Arma2 ist eben für den Single- und Multiplayer ausgelegt und deshalb *müssen* Bugs im Singleplayer auch mit in eine endgültige Bewertung mit einfliessen. Man könnte natürlich auch zwei Wertungen vergeben eine Singleplayer und eine Mulitplayer aber das wäre für PCG wieder ein erhöhter Aufwand.
Ansonsten ist hier die Art und Weise doch etwas auffällig, denn bei einem GTAIV hat man kaum die Bugs erwähnt und sich noch verteidigt, weshalb man dies nicht in der Wertung berücksichtigt hat.


----------



## Holstentor (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

Zur Ehrenrettung für die Spiele-Magazine: Wie sie es machen ist es ohnehin verkehrt.
Bei Gothic 3 zum Beispiel haben die Tester sich auf das Spiel wie es sein sollte konzentriert und die Bugs allenfalls am Rande erwähnt. Was folgte war ein empörter Aufschrei in der Community.
Bei Arma 2 standen halt die Bugs im Fokus, wodurch die Qualitäten des Spiels ins Hintertreffen geraten sind. Auch nicht das Wahre. 

Ist halt ein schwieriger Punkt. Wie will man ein an sich tolles Spiel fair bewerten, wenn es derart viele Bugs hat?


----------



## Raptor (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				Holstentor am 01.06.2009 14:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Ehrenrettung für die Spiele-Magazine: Wie sie es machen ist es ohnehin verkehrt.
> Bei Gothic 3 zum Beispiel haben die Tester sich auf das Spiel wie es sein sollte konzentriert und die Bugs allenfalls am Rande erwähnt. Was folgte war ein empörter Aufschrei in der Community.
> Bei Arma 2 standen halt die Bugs im Fokus, wodurch die Qualitäten des Spiels ins Hintertreffen geraten sind. Auch nicht das Wahre.
> 
> Ist halt ein schwieriger Punkt. Wie will man ein an sich tolles Spiel fair bewerten, wenn es derart viele Bugs hat?


Generell ist sowas schwer das gebe ich zu, aber wenn man mal 90 Punkten vergibt bei einem Spiel was durch Bugs teilweise unspielbar ist und bei einem anderen Spiel sich stark auf die Bugs konzentriert ist das für mich nicht mehr objektiv. Generell sollte man durch Bugs Punkte abziehen, evtl. könnte man sich dazu noch ein System ausdenken. Zumindestens bei Arma2, GTAIV und Empire Total War wäre dies bzw. ist dies gerechtfertigt. Das wichtige ist egal wie man es macht, dass man eine Linie durchzieht und nicht bei dem einen Spiel es so machst und bei einem anderen Spiel wieder genau andersrum.


----------



## chaos777 (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

mich interessiert eure meinung nicht
 
gestern hatte ich geile 2std Multiplayer Runde,heute geht weiter  
@TBBPutzer
super Komentar!
ich hab noch nie so einen dummen Test von der Pc Games gesehen^^


----------



## TBBPutzer (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				Raptor am 01.06.2009 13:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finden deinen Post an sich gut, aber in dem Punkt muss ich dir widersprechen. Während BF2 oder BF2142 nur für den Multiplayer ausgelegt sind ist dies nicht der Fall bei Arma2. Arma2 ist eben für den Single- und Multiplayer ausgelegt und deshalb *müssen* Bugs im Singleplayer auch mit in eine endgültige Bewertung mit einfliessen.


Das stimmt. Natürlich müssen sich Bugs im SP negativ bei der Bewertung bemerkbar machen. Das ist absolut klar. Trotzdem würde ich Arma 2 mehr als MP Spiel mit "angehängtem" SP Teil bezeichenen. Warum? Ganz einfach deshalb, weil die Einzelmissionen und die Kampagne relativ schnell durchgespielt sind. 

Die Besonderheit von Arma 2 besteht ja gerade darin, dass man mit dem Editor unendlich viele MP Missionen selbst bauen kann, Genau das macht im Gegensatz zu anderen Games die enorme Langzeitmotivation und den hohen Wiederspielwert aus. 

Es ist selbstverständlich auch möglich, unendlich viele SP Missionen zu bauen. Da hat man dann die Möglichkeit, es besser als BIS zu machen. Abgesehen davon liefert die Community ständig neue Missionen Marke Eigenbau. Es gibt sogar schon das erste Community Addon für Arma 2. 

Das kann/muss nicht mit in eine Bewertung der reinen Verkaufsversion mit einfließen. Es ist aber unbestreitbar ein wesentlicher Pluspunkt von Arma 2. 

Wer sich nur für die "out of the box" mitgelieferten SP Missionen interessiert, sollte vielleicht doch lieber die Finger von Arma lassen. Diese Missionen kratzen das Potential des Spiels gerade mal an. Für mich persönlich sind die SP Missionen ein besseres Training für den MP Teil. Mehr nicht.


----------



## Mothman (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				TBBPutzer am 01.06.2009 16:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Für mich persönlich sind die SP Missionen ein besseres Training für den MP Teil. Mehr nicht.


Ja, für dich. Aber für viele andere eben nicht. 
Ich interessiere mich z.B: seltenst für den MP-Part. Wenn ein Spiel keinen guten/fehlerfreien SP-Modus hat, ist es für mich persönlich nicht zu gebrauchen.


----------



## Enisra (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				TBBPutzer am 01.06.2009 16:03 schrieb:
			
		

> [
> 
> Wer sich nur für die "out of the box" mitgelieferten SP Missionen interessiert, sollte vielleicht doch lieber die Finger von Arma lassen. Diese Missionen kratzen das Potential des Spiels gerade mal an. Für mich persönlich sind die SP Missionen ein besseres Training für den MP Teil. Mehr nicht.



das ist schön das du und andere Verwirrte so eine Enge Sicht auf das Spiel haben
nur ist das noch lange kein Grund so einen Müll rauszubringen, der International nicht ohne Grund noch auf sich warten lässt

Und daher ist der Test auch gut und wichtig für all die jenigen die einen Anständigen Singleplayer haben wollen
Was bei einem Singleplayerspiel auch nicht verwunderlich ist   
immerhin ist das ja kein Battlefield, wo man die Karten nur mit Bots füllt


----------



## TBBPutzer (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				Enisra am 01.06.2009 18:05 schrieb:
			
		

> ... das ist schön das du und andere Verwirrte so eine Enge Sicht auf das Spiel haben


Verwirrte? Das ist meine Sicht auf das Spiel. Bin ich deswegen verwirrt? Ich bin schon ganz froh darüber, dass ich Arma 2 vermutlich nicht zusammen mit Leuten spielen muss, die derart unsachliche Kommentare von sich geben. Da ziehe ich dann doch die KI vor ...


----------



## Enisra (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				TBBPutzer am 01.06.2009 18:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Enisra am 01.06.2009 18:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn man die Sache so auch noch aus dem Zusammenhang reißt bist du eindeutig Verwirrt
besonders wenn man natürlich einfach so Dinge wegläßt ist es Augenscheinlich auch so, das man ganz leicht "Argumentieren", zumindest meint man das so
in seiner eigenen, Kleinen Welt wo man mal eben den Singleplayer verhuntzen kann, wenn man das als Multiplayertitel abstempelt


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

Langsam wird die Kritik am Spiel einfach nur noch lächerlich. Hab gelesen, dass die GS schreibt, dass die Kampagne Grütze sein soll. Da kann ich nur mit dem Kopf schütteln. Sie ist um Welten besser als bei ArmA 1 und teilweise richtig genial inszeniert. Was da jetzt teilweise abgeht, hat mit Sachlichkeit nichts mehr zu tun.

Hier kann man sich übrigens die ersten Minuten anschauen: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m47fawGkIuY


----------



## Mothman (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				Shadow_Man am 01.06.2009 18:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Langsam wird die Kritik am Spiel einfach nur noch lächerlich. Hab gelesen, dass die GS schreibt, dass die *Kampagne Grütze sein soll*. Da kann ich nur mit dem Kopf schütteln. *Sie ist um Welten besser als bei ArmA 1* und teilweise richtig genial inszeniert.


Das Eine schließt das Andere ja nicht unbedingt aus.


----------



## kavoven (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

Ich möchte ja mal wieder die Verschwörungstheorie in den Raum werfen, dass die PCG von CM bezahlt wurde für die Berichterstattung


----------



## Immelmann (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

Einen schönen guten Abend erstmal

Ich habe mir das Spiel am Freitag gekauft und ich muss ehrlich sagen das ich skeptisch war was diese ganzen Kommentare und Tests betreffen.
Dieses Spiel hat sehr viel Potenzial und mir macht es sehr viel Spass und darüber hinaus bin ich überzeugt davon das natürlich noch Patches folgen werden um dieses Spiel zu vervollständigen.
Die meisten Bugs die hier erwähnt wurden sind bei mir nicht aufgetreten abgesehen von der KI, aber wenn man dieses Genre mag übersieht man das gerne. Ich spiele seid dem Releasetag ununterbrochen und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Ich konnte jede Mission abschliessen. Für dieses Geld hat man Unmengen von Möglichkeiten in diesem Spiel was ich bei vielen anderen Games vermisse. Alleine der Editor bietet eine Vielfältigkeit an Möglichkeiten sich in Waffen und in dem Umgang mit Fahzeugen zu verbessern und man kann sich seinen eigenen kleinen Krieg basteln. Wenn Missionen bei mir nicht korrekt abgeschlossen wurden machte ich sie nochmal und danach lief alles glatt. Alleine die Waffenkammer um andere Waffen oder Fahrzeuge freizuschalten bieten ne Menge Spielspass und die Zeit vergeht sehr schnell und schwupp di Wupp ist auch wieder ein neuer Patch da. Ich kann diese ganze genöle nicht mehr ertragen, wenn Ihr heulen müsst dann tut dies, aber macht dieses Spiel nicht mies nur Aufgrund der Tests oder weil Ihr einen schwachen Rechner besitzt oder euch wegen jedem Bug im Spiel aufregt die es einfach nicht Wert sind. Schont Eure Nerven kauft Euch das Spiel, wenn Ihr dies für Richtig haltet, aber seid so kulant den Hersteller gegenüber, denn soweit ich weiss wurde dieser unter Druck gesetzt es hier bei uns sofort zu Veröffentlichen und in den anderen Ländern erst später. Nutzt diesen Vorteil und übt Euch in diesen Spiel soweit es geht und seid besser als alle anderen.


----------



## TBBPutzer (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				Enisra am 01.06.2009 18:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man die Sache so auch noch aus dem Zusammenhang reißt bist du eindeutig Verwirrt ...


Jetzt bin ich wirklich verwirrt. Welchen Zusammenhang meinst Du denn?


			
				Enisra am 01.06.2009 18:22 schrieb:
			
		

> ... besonders wenn man natürlich einfach so Dinge wegläßt ist es Augenscheinlich auch so, das man ganz leicht "Argumentieren", zumindest meint man das so in seiner eigenen, Kleinen Welt wo man mal eben den Singleplayer verhuntzen kann, wenn man das als Multiplayertitel abstempelt


Und jetzt bin ich sogar noch verwirrter. Du solltest vielleicht mal an Deinem Satzbau arbeiten. Der steckt leider voller "Bugs", die den "Inhalt" völlig unverständlich machen. 

Wobei ich persönlich glaube, dass Deine verwirrenden Aussagen überhaupt keinen Inhalt haben. Ganz im Gegenteil. Wenn ich mal ganz offen sein darf: Ich befürchte,  Du hast keinen blassen Schimmer, wovon Du eigentlich redest.


----------



## XeLuDaS (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				Immelmann am 01.06.2009 22:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Einen schönen guten Abend erstmal
> 
> Ich habe mir das Spiel am Freitag gekauft und ich muss ehrlich sagen das ich skeptisch war was diese ganzen Kommentare und Tests betreffen.
> ...
> Schont Eure Nerven kauft Euch das Spiel, wenn Ihr dies für Richtig haltet, aber seid so kulant den Hersteller gegenüber, denn soweit ich weiss wurde dieser unter Druck gesetzt es hier bei uns sofort zu Veröffentlichen und in den anderen Ländern erst später. Nutzt diesen Vorteil und übt Euch in diesen Spiel soweit es geht und seid besser als alle anderen.


 
 
LoL
Da bin ich 100% deiner Meinung.


----------



## Pwned666 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

Ich glaub so langsam das hier nur das übliche nachgeplapper abgeht und die leute sowieso nichts von einer Militärsimulation halten würden selbst wenn es absolut Bugfrei wäre. 

Das Spiel ist für den mainstream viel zu kompliziert und ist eher für Modder und leute die auch schwere Simulationen mögen ( beispiel Falcon 4.0 )interessant. War früher bei OFP1 auch schon so... nicht jeder mochte es und nur ein bestimmter Kreis der auch Simulationen mochte hat das mitgezockt. Die anderen haben sich mit CS vergnügt  

Wenn ich da Comments lese von ... wartet lieber auf Modern Warfare 2 ... dann weis man schon was sache ist  
OFP1,Arma1 sowie Arma2 sind nichts für CoD/CS/Quake Fans sondern eher was für IL2,Falcon oder andere Simulationfanatiker und ich bin heilfroh das es noch komplizierte Simulationen gibt den sie gelten ja als fast ausgestorben.


----------



## stockduck (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

Ich bin mal gespannt, was ArmA2  für eine Wertung kassieren wird.

Denn ArmA bekam ja http://www.pcgames.de/aid,527420/Armed-Assault/PC/Test/?page=5

78% Spielspaß. Nur damals war ArmA zu beginn WIRKLICH unspielbar. Selbst auf highendrechnern wie ich einen hatte, hatte ich nur ein paar frames. KI- Bugs gab es unzählige, es gab den Busch-Bug, es gab... ja jedenfalls x-Bugs.

Also ArmA2 funktioniert, es eckt noch an einigen stellen, aber es sieht fabelhaft aus- auch wenn die performace besser sein könnte. Fehler müssen noch viele beseitigt werden.

ABER: Es läuft definitiv besser als ArmA damals zu beginn. Das können nun auch schon viele bestätigen, wenn man die foren durchliest.

Das heißt, ArmA2 muss deutlich mehr als ArmA kassieren. Logisch, oder?

So an die 85-90 denke ich. 

Denn GTA IV funktionierte auf meinem Rechner gar nicht, weil ich eine ATI-Karte hatte.
Gothic 3 war unspielbar zu beginn....

Aber ArmA2... bei weitem nicht das gelbe vom ei- aber trotzdem ein gutes spiel


----------



## Flathacker (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

oh jesus

ich hab OFP geliebt. dann hab ich mir ArmA1 gekauft. und seitdem halte ich Bohemia Interactive für ein haufen vollpfeifen.

wie kann man sein spiel wissentlich in solch einer form EIN ZWEITES MAL auf den markt werfen? ich kauf mir ArmA 2 nicht. ich warte auf OFP2! haha. 

das design von ArmA 2 ähnelt ja verdammt dem vom vorgänger. grausam.. das sieht einfach nicht gut aus. was ist denn arma2 überhaupt? ein grafikupdate? das kanns ja wohl nicht sein.. meine herren...

solche spiele sind nicht grad gute werbung für den pc als spieleplattform.


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				stockduck am 02.06.2009 00:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin mal gespannt, was ArmA2  für eine Wertung kassieren wird.
> 
> Denn ArmA bekam ja http://www.pcgames.de/aid,527420/Armed-Assault/PC/Test/?page=5
> 
> ...



So sehen es wohl auch die Online-Magazine. Da gab es bisher 2 Reviews und da gab es einmal 92% und einmal 85%: http://www.pcgamesdatabase.de/gameinfo.php?game_id=2179&cat=zit


----------



## stockduck (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				Shadow_Man am 02.06.2009 00:59 schrieb:
			
		

> stockduck am 02.06.2009 00:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Danke für den Link!


----------



## Flo66R6 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

Also, ich habe mir bisher alle (!) Kommentare hier auf der Seite zu dem Spiel durchgelesen. Ich selbst besitze es noch nicht, da ich schon vor einigen Wochen die englische Version von ArmA 2 bei Amzaon vorbestellt habe. 

Ich bin einserseits froh, mir die Deutsche Version nicht gekauft zu haben, andererseits bin ich doch ein wenig neidisch auf die Leute, die es schon zocken können. Ich bin kein Hardcore Simulations Freak, freue mich aber dennoch wirklich auf das Spiel. Ich habe damals gerne OFP gespielt. Mit Multiplayer hatte ich damals aber noch gar nichts am Hut. Patche waren für mich auch ein Fremdwort und meine Internetverbindung war langsam und teuer. Auf Grund von nervigen Bugs habe ich OFP dann irgendwann aufgegeben und es nicht mehr angerührt.

Irgendwann kam dann ArmA und ich habe mich von der harschen Kritik an den Bugs abschrecken lassen. Ich habe zwischenzeitlich immer mal wieder damit geliebäugelt, aber nie gekauft oder angespielt.

Irgendwann bin ich dann auf Battlefield 2 gestoßen und habe festgestellt, das Multiplayer durchaus laune machen kann. Das extreme Arcade Gameplay macht auch wirklich Spaß, ich sehne mich allerdings doch nach ein "wenig" mehr realismus. Irgendwann bin ich dann auf den Project Reality Mod für BF2 gestoßen. Das macht vieles schon sehr richtig, bleibt aber eben ein Battlefield mit allen Einschränkungen der Engine.

Seit dem wünsche ich mir eine Simulation wie ArmA 2. Ich freue mich einfach darauf, werde die Singleplayerkampagne auskosten und mich damit auf den Multiplayer vorbereiten. Vom Multiplayer Part verspreche ich mir dann anspruchsvolles Teamplay, anspruchsvolle Gefechte und einfach ein solides Feierabendspektakel für erwachsene(!) Spieler (möglichst ohne Kiddies, die einem ein taktisches Spielen wie es bei PR notwendig ist gründlich versauen). 

Die ganzen Kommentare hier bestärken mich eher in der Vorfreude, als sie zu mindern. Probleme mit der KI gibt es in vielen Spielen. Und was nützt mir ein bugfreies Spiel, das zwar super aussieht, dafür aber einfach stinklangweilig und anspruchslos ist? Gar nix. Dann lieber ein tiefgängiges Game mit endlosen Möglichkeiten, Super Grafik, anspruchvollem Teamplay und eben auch Ecken und Kanten!

Grüße,

(Vorfreudiger)Flo


----------



## TBBPutzer (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

An einem Kommentar wie diesem kann man sofort den Unterschied zwischen einem kritischen Spieler und einem typischen Kindergartentroll erkennen ...   



			
				Flo66R6 am 02.06.2009 13:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Vom Multiplayer Part verspreche ich mir dann anspruchsvolles Teamplay, anspruchsvolle Gefechte und einfach ein solides Feierabendspektakel für erwachsene(!) Spieler (möglichst ohne Kiddies, die einem ein taktisches Spielen wie es bei PR notwendig ist gründlich versauen).


Man sollte vor dem Kauf eines Spiels immer genau wissen, was man von diesem Spiel eigentlich erwartet. Enttäuschung ist bekanntlich das Ergebnis falscher oder zu hoher Erwartungen. In diesem Sinne wirst Du mit Arma 2 genau das bekommen, was Du Dir vorgestellt hast. Zumindest bietet Arma 2 die technischen Voraussetzungen dafür. 

Ob das Spielerlebnis im MP tatsächlich gut oder schlecht wird hängt allerdings entscheidend von den menschlichen Mitspielern ab. Gerade in den COOP Missionen kann Dir ein einziger Dummbeutel die Mission bzw. den ganzen Abend versauen. Deshalb würde ich gerade bei COOP Missionen von Public Servern abraten. 

Dort tummeln sich leider sehr oft die von Dir angesprochenen Kiddies, die sich eine Simulation wie Arma in dem Glauben gekauft haben, es wäre eine Art BF2 oder CoD. Die sind dann leider häufig völlig überfordert. Teamplay oder taktisch koordiniertes Vorgehen kannst Du von diesen Bunnyhoppern nicht erwarten. Deshalb rate ich zu geschlossenen Servern mit Leuten die wissen, worum es bei diesem Spiel eigentlich geht. 



			
				Flo66R6 am 02.06.2009 13:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Und was nützt mir ein bugfreies Spiel, das zwar super aussieht, dafür aber einfach stinklangweilig und anspruchslos ist? Gar nix. Dann lieber ein tiefgängiges Game mit endlosen Möglichkeiten, Super Grafik, anspruchvollem Teamplay und eben auch Ecken und Kanten!


Richtig. Das nützt Dir überhaupt nichts. Komplexe Spiele stellen leider hohe Anforderungen an den Spieler und an die Hardware. Und sie sind aufgrund der hohen Komplexität leider auch sehr anfällig für Fehler. Das muss man wissen und sich damit abfinden. Oder man machte einen großen Bogen um solche Spiele. Diese Entscheidung muss jeder für sich treffen. 

Ich z.B. könnte mich wochenlang nur mit dem Arma 2 Editor und dem Erstellen von Missionen beschäftigen. Abgesehen davon sieht Arma 2 - entsprechende Hardware vorausgesetzt - auch noch super aus. Hier mal ein paar nette Screenshots: http://www.directupload.net/galerie/117411/YypBBUx3WM/0


----------



## Hugo78 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

@TBBPutzer
Die Screens von jay.gee sind hammer.


----------



## TBBPutzer (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				Hugo78 am 02.06.2009 21:20 schrieb:
			
		

> @TBBPutzer
> Die Screens von jay.gee sind hammer.


Stimmt. Aber bitte die Screens nicht überbewerten. Um das Game in dieser Qualität flüssig spielen zu können braucht man eine Mordshardware. Ich habe den Link auch nur deshalb hier reingestellt, damit man sehen kann, was bei Arma 2 in Sachen Grafik *möglich * ist. 

Ich hoffe man versteht dann etwas besser, warum Arma 2 soviel Hardware braucht. Dazu kommt die Berechnung der KI, die ballistische Berechnung jeder abgefeuerten Kugel und vieles andere mehr. Jedenfalls sollte man sich Arma 2 nicht wegen der Grafik zulegen.

Hier mal ein Screen von mir: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## csad2775 (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

Bin jetzt mal wirklich gespannt wann der nächste Patch kommt... hätt der net am Anfang der Woche da sein sollen? Oder irre ich?


----------



## Tschoco_der_Hai (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

Wie schaut es denn jetzt eigentlich im Multiplayer aus? Spielbar? Verbuggt? Machen auch public server spaß?


----------



## Immelmann (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				csad2775 am 03.06.2009 13:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Bin jetzt mal wirklich gespannt wann der nächste Patch kommt... hätt der net am Anfang der Woche da sein sollen? Oder irre ich?




Also ich denke der Patch kommt erst mit dem Release in den anderen Ländern raus in so 2 bis drei Wochen.


----------



## Hugo78 (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				Immelmann am 03.06.2009 20:16 schrieb:
			
		

> csad2775 am 03.06.2009 13:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es soll die finale Version des aktuellen Betapatch noch diesen Freitag kommen, wenn ich mich nicht irre.
Einen neuen Patch dann erst wenn auch die anderen Versionen, weltweit released worden sind. Das wäre dann also entweder nach dem 17. und/oder 19. Juni oder erst nach dem 26. Juni.


----------



## torti-man (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

Hallo,
ich als Anfänger auf dem Gebiet "Militärsimulationen" habe mir auch Arma2 zugelegt und es macht Spass. Es ist zwar schwierig, selbst im leichtesten Modus ^^, aber man fuchst sich da schon rein. 

Ja es sind fehler vorhanden aber sooo schlimm sind sie nun auch nicht. Probleme habe ich nur mit der KI der Mitstreiter. Die lassen sich einfach zu oft abballern weil sie einfach im freien Feld stehen bleiben anstatt mal Deckung zu suchen usw.

Gruß


----------



## Muehlenbichl (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				Tschoco_der_Hai am 03.06.2009 18:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie schaut es denn jetzt eigentlich im Multiplayer aus? Spielbar? Verbuggt? Machen auch public server spaß?



Hier findest du einige Erfahrungsberichte:
http://hx3.de/multiplayer-164/


----------



## chaos777 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				Muehlenbichl am 04.06.2009 09:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Tschoco_der_Hai am 03.06.2009 18:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.germany-fun.net/
ein super Server sehr stabil,bin da nur noch am zocken 
hier der server
server host:195.200.192.140 port:2302


----------



## Gario92 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

In dem Video zu ArmA 2 wird eigentlich nur von ein paar Bugs geredet, die immer wieder gezeigt werden. Die KI bugs (dass sie sich nicht bewegen) sind meiner Meinung nach seit dem patch 1.01 gefixt und ich finde allein, dass die KI versucht, ein Fahrzeug zu überholen, ohne dass das dierekt gescripted ist, ist schonmal nicht schlecht. Doch die mangelnde Präzision auch bei Wegpunkten im Editor, kann einen schon ankotzen genauso wie die kollisionsbugs, die aber einfach nur an den vielen Animationen in ArmA 2 liegen, die ohne dass die Physik der "Real Virtuality"-Engine jemals auf Character angewendet wird stattfinden. Doch eigentlich machen die gefechte in Arma 2 spaß und sind sehr realistisch dargestellt. Übrigens, die sounschleife und das aus dem auto geworfen werden ist kein Bug im Spiel sondern in der jeweiligen mission. Es wurde (fälschlicher weise) der Befehl erteilt, dass man nicht in den Wagen einsteigen soll, also steigt er automatisch aus und demzufolge entsteht auch die Soundschleife..


----------



## STF (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

Also ich hab mir das Game heute mal aus Theke geholt.
Aber den Patch installieren dauert ja wieder ne halbe Ewigkeit.
Hab doch vorher hier gefragt... "geht sehr flott" war da sinngemäß die Antwort.
Jetzt sind grad mal 15% installiert und das dauerte jetzt auch schon ca. 15min.
 
Da hat sich also auch nicht wirklich was geändert, im Gegensatz zu Teil 1. 
Schade...


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				STF am 12.06.2009 21:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hab mir das Game heute mal aus Theke geholt.
> Aber den Patch installieren dauert ja wieder ne halbe Ewigkeit.
> Hab doch vorher hier gefragt... "geht sehr flott" war da sinngemäß die Antwort.
> Jetzt sind grad mal 15% installiert und das dauerte jetzt auch schon ca. 15min.
> ...



Keine Ahnung, warum das bei manchen so lange dauert. Ich hab ArmA 2 gerade neu installiert und bei der Installation des Patches mal auf die Uhr geschaut. Bei mir dauerte das Ganze nur 6 Minuten. Hmmm...


----------



## STF (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				Shadow_Man am 12.06.2009 21:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Ahnung, warum das bei manchen so lange dauert. Ich hab ArmA 2 gerade neu installiert und bei der Installation des Patches mal auf die Uhr geschaut. Bei mir dauerte das Ganze nur 6 Minuten. Hmmm...



Schon seltsam...  
Hab die Installation einfach mal unbeaufsichtigt weiter laufen lassen und bin zu Kumpels gegangen. 
Als ich wieder nach Hause kam (ca. 3-4h später) war der Stand bei 37% und natürlich eine Fehlermeldung:


> Fehler in Datei ADDONS\characters2.pbo (00000000!=00000001)


Und beim Fortschritt war noch folgende Meldung:


> Update 1.00-1.01\ADDONS\CHARACTERS2.PBO.UPD cannot be applied, error xdelta3 returned error code: 1


Auf wiederholen geklickt, selbe Meldung wieder. Dann auf ignorieren, ging weiter bis 50%.
Da dauerte es auch schon wieder ca. 10 min.

Dann bei 60% die nächste Fehlermeldung:


> Fehler in Datei ADDONS\dubbing.pbo (00000000!=00000001)





> Update 1.00-1.01\ADDONS\DUBBING.PBO.UPD cannot be applied, error xdelta3 returned error code: 1



Eigentlich wollte ich den Rechner auch mal wieder ausschalten.
Naja muss ich wohl noch mal alles neu installieren und hoffen das dann alles glatt geht. 
Ich gebs jetzt erstmal auf.
Gut dass ich mir es noch nicht gekauft habe. Da hätte ich mich wohl schon wieder aufgeregt.


PS: Den Patch hab ich mir bei Armed-Assault.de runtergeladen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

Hmm..vielleicht solltest Du dann den Patch mal von einer anderen Quelle laden und probieren.
Vielleicht hilft es ja was. Hoffe jedenfalls, dass du es hinbekommst, denn der Patch verbessert schon einiges im Spiel.
Am 19. oder 20. Juni kommt ja dann der nächste Patch, der dann größer werden soll und einiges verbessern soll was KI und Skripte betrifft.


----------



## STF (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				Shadow_Man am 13.06.2009 04:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm..vielleicht solltest Du dann den Patch mal von einer anderen Quelle laden und probieren.
> Vielleicht hilft es ja was. Hoffe jedenfalls, dass du es hinbekommst, denn der Patch verbessert schon einiges im Spiel.
> Am 19. oder 20. Juni kommt ja dann der nächste Patch, der dann größer werden soll und einiges verbessern soll was KI und Skripte betrifft.



Ok, danke! Der Patch wurde dann zwar installiert, aber ich musste halt 3-4 mal auf ignorieren drücken. Soll heißen, manche Dateien wurden halt nicht richtig gepatcht.
Ich werde auch mal meine Platte/n checken, eventuell liegt ja da das Problem.


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

Ist übrigens interessant zu sehen, wie weit die Wertungen auseinander gehen. Hier bei einem spanischen Magazin gab's eine 9 (Excelente) und auch eurogamer.it gab eine 9/10.
Die haben aber wohl schon die internationale Fassung getestet.


----------



## Sandor88 (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

Mal ne andere Frage: Bis der Mission Manhaten läuft bei mir alles perfekt mit dem finalen 1.01 Patch. Allerdings ab der nächsten Mission gibt es Probleme. Sobald ich die Zwischensequenz nach erreichen des Hauptlagers durchlaufen lasse kann ich weder die Waffe anlegen, noch zur Außenperspektive wechseln. Außérdem habe ich keine Sprachausgabe mehr und kann nicht mehr mit Fahrzeugen fahren, bzw bleibt die Kamera an der Einstiegsstelle fest stehen. Diese Mission kann ich mit beiden verschiedenen Lösungsvarianten, mit hängen und würgen, durchspielen. In der nächsten Mission funktioniert die Kamera wieder, allerdings reagiert mein Squad auf keine Wegmarkierungen bzw Bewegungsbefehle.

Jetzt zu meiner Frage: Das jemand ne Lößung dazu hat wäre zwar erfreulich allerings unwahrscheinlich. Mich interessiert erstmal mal ob ihr die selben Probleme habt oder ob das an mir liegt?


Setting:
Vista 32 Bit
4 GB RAM effektiv = 3,2 GB in Nutzung
Intel Core 2 Duo E6550 @ 3.15 GHZ übertaktet RAM-Latenzen 5-6-6-17
8800 GTS @ 640MB
Gigabyte P35-DS3R


----------



## STF (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

Also Festplatte hab ich überprüft, funzt.
Dann also den Patch diesmal "vom Peter" runtergeladen.
Dann A2 deinstalliert, wieder installiert. Patch drauf. Bei 20% hat gibts wieder Fehler: 


> Bitte haben Sie Geduld. Dieses Update kann sehr lange brauchen, da es sehr viele grosse Dateien verändert oder installiert.
> ArmA 2: Aktualisierung der Version 1.00 auf Version 1.01...
> Update 1.00-1.01\ADDONS\BUILDINGS2.PBO.UPD cannot be applied, error xdelta3 returned error code: 1


Hab dann gar nicht mehr weiter probiert und auf abbrechen geklickt, dann kommt nur der hilfreiche Satz: 





> Fehler bei der Patch-Installation.
> Wahrscheinlich ist der Patch beschädigt. Sie müssen ihn möglicherweise erneut herunterladen.
> Fehler in Datei ADDONS\buildings2.pbo, Phase 1.


 

Da nützt mir auch keine Demo die Mo o. Di kommt. Wenn sich der, ja wohl mehr als wichtige,  Patch nicht mal richtig bei mir installieren lässt. Sowas nervt ungemein.
Also für den Vollpreis (auch keine 30€) kommt mir das dt. Game nicht ins Haus.
Mal sehen was mit der internationalen Version ist, eventuell ist der Patch ja da schon integriert.
Ansonsten geb ich es auf oder hol mir das Spiel für nen 10er irgendwie irgendwo irgendwann.
Ich bin nicht so voreingenommen und wollte den Entwicklern echt noch mal eine Chance geben. Aber es soll wohl nicht sein...  

PS: Diese blöde Funktion über Hindernisse "springen" ist ja wohl auch ein Witz.
Auf dem Carrier über die Frachtkisten, funzt nur nach 4-5 Versuchen und man steht trotzdem in den Kisten (Kollionsabfrage, Clipping???) Hä? Was soll dass denn sein?
Dann rennt meine Spielfigur manchmal ständig oder läuft nur gemächlich. 
Dabei kann ich keine Logik feststellen. 
Außerdem manchmal kann ich keine Aktionen (Waffe nehmen, Person ansprechen, etc.) ausführen. Das Symbol dafür erscheint für ein Augenzwinkern und ist sogleich wieder verschwunden. Dann rennt man ein wenig auf dem Deck umher und danach ist alles so als ob es keine Problem vorher damit gab. Seltsam. 
Und das ist mir nur beim Training nach der Missionsbesprechung aufgefallen. Weiter hab ich es noch geschafft. Weil ich leider, nach dem Tontaubenschießen, nicht mehr über die (nicht gerade hohen) Frachtkisten springen konnte. Und das Tor vorne auf dem Schiff verschlossen war.
Performance war auch sehr schlecht.


----------



## STF (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

So, hab mir heute eine neue 750GB Platte gekauft und zusätzlich zur alten eingebaut.
ArmA2 neu installiert und dann den Patch hinterher. Ging nun ohne Probleme und hat auch nur ca. 5-6min gedauert. Da macht meine alte Platte wohl doch irgendwie zicken.
Naja, jetzt läuft es erstmal. Hab die Platte in 3 Partitionen geteilt. 
Die erste mit 40GB hab ich gleich für ArmA2 reserviert. Wurde in einem Arma-Forum dazu geraten. Jetzt läuft es auch wesentlich besser als die letzten paar Tage. Der Texturen-Aufbau geht jetzt viel schneller. Vorher hat das immer 2-3 min und länger gedauert. Ob das nun an der Platte oder dem Patch liegt und an beidem, kann ich nicht ausmachen. Auf jeden Fall sind die Ladezeiten auch stark gesunken. Schön.  

So, jetzt mal wieder die Kampagne von vorne beginnen.
Chernarus ruft...


----------



## Slayer023 (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

Ach so ein Sch*** Spiel...
Hab ArmA 1 auch damals mal angespielt... und ich fand es so enttäuschend...auf meinem Rechner kann ich es zwar ohne das es ruckelt auf den höchsten Einstellungen spielen...aber die graphik ist doch echt nicht sooo toll oder irre ich mich? Realismus...naja es ist halt schwer und man fühlt sich als ob man n echter Soldat wäre und kein mutierter Über-Soldat wie in anderen Spielen aber wenn ich an Feinden vorebeilaufe und sie mich nicht mal erkennen, wenn meine eigenen Leute mit dem Humvee gegen Mauern fahren und es selbst nicht blicken...ist doch scheiße...das Spiel hat völlig versagt...sorry aber is so...OF2 wird wohl eher n "Übersoldat Spiel" sein, dass ist mir dann aber doch lieber als sowas


----------



## STF (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*



			
				Slayer023 am 17.06.2009 00:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach so ein Sch*** Spiel...
> Hab ArmA 1 auch damals mal angespielt... und ich fand es so enttäuschend...auf meinem Rechner kann ich es zwar ohne das es ruckelt auf den höchsten Einstellungen spielen...aber die graphik ist doch echt nicht sooo toll oder irre ich mich? Realismus...naja es ist halt schwer und man fühlt sich als ob man n echter Soldat wäre und kein mutierter Über-Soldat wie in anderen Spielen aber wenn ich an Feinden vorebeilaufe und sie mich nicht mal erkennen, wenn meine eigenen Leute mit dem Humvee gegen Mauern fahren und es selbst nicht blicken...ist doch scheiße...das Spiel hat völlig versagt...sorry aber is so...OF2 wird wohl eher n "Übersoldat Spiel" sein, dass ist mir dann aber doch lieber als sowas



Redest du jetzt von ArmA1 oder 2?
Bei welchem Teil ist die Grafik echt nicht so toll?
Welches Spiel von beiden hat völlig versagt?
Oder schließt du von ArmA1 auf ArmA2?
Kann man aus deinem zusammen gewürfelten Text nicht wirklich entnehmen.

Ich persönlich finde Arma2 sogar sehr schön, was die Optik anbelangt.
Klar, die KI hat definitiv noch Macken und Schwächen.
Aber sowas kann ja zum größten Teil noch gefixt werden und sollte es auch. 
Da warte ich mal ab.
Dragon Rising interssiert mich aber auch.


----------



## Slayer023 (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

Ups...ja ich mein natürlich ArmA 2...
Die Graphik ist zwar schon voll in Ordnung aber sie ist mir zu "rau" weiß nicht wie man das erklären soll. Die Landschaften sind wunderschön, grad beim Sonnenaufgang in der ersten Mission...aber die Gebäude und die Personen gefallen mir nicht...es kommt mir so unwirklich vor. Das Spiel zieht mich nicht in die tiefe, sodass ich sagen kann ich bin dabei. Vielleicht ist es so auf die schnelle lieblos und ohne Leben gestalten worden? Mir fehlt da halt was?
ArmA 1 fand ich nach zahlreichen Patches dann eigentlich ganz cool...aber ArmA 2 braucht noch einige Zeit bis es aufschließen kann. 
Irgendwie kommt mir das Setting veraltet vor.
Und was mich tierisch aufregt ist das die NPCs teilweise super genau treffen (oder eben gar nichts machen) und ich im Gegenzug sie mit dem Rotpunktvisier direkt anvisiert habe und nach 10Schüssen von mir gar nichts passiert...naja


----------



## SOD-SnakeByte (10. August 2009)

*AW: News - ArmA 2: ArmA 2: Ein wahres Bug-Desaster - PC Games testet die Militär-Simulation*

Also ich spiele Arma2 auch seit Release. Der SP hat selbst mit 1.03 noch immer Skriptschwächen, die Performance ist mäßig für die Grafikqualität und viele grundlegende Punkte wie LOS der KI ärgern mich immer wieder. Im MP spiele ich eigentlich nur Coop-Maps. Auch da gibts bei den bekannten Maps wie "One Team - Domination" oder "Evolution" oder gar der Coop-Kampagne immer wieder skriptfehler - bei den Usermaps aufgrund des Designs, bei der Kampagne liegts an den Entwicklern - ebenso was LOS und Wirkung einer Spieleraktion auf die KI betrifft.
Fazit ist von mir, dass Arma2 durchaus Spaß machen kann, wenn man über Fehler hinweg sehen kann und die Grafik runterschraubt. Trotzdem ist es 50€ streng betrachtet (noch) nicht wert.


----------

